# What do you know about aliens?



## Nevaeh420 (May 18, 2013)

This thread is about aliens and whatnot!

Do you believe in beings from different planets or not? 

Do you believe they visit us?

What do you know about aliens?

Go ahead and post some youtube videos about aliens if you want. 

I'll post My video about aliens right now 

[youtube]6TfiwedpZUU[/youtube]

The "alien" I saw was a being wearing an invisibility suit. The ~8 UFOs were just that- Unidentified Flying Objects because I just dont know what they were besides blue flashing lights in the sky. And the signs in the clouds might have been from aliens too! Maybe they like Me?

What can we conclude about aliens and whats your speculations?

Do you believe "they" are friendly or no? And why?

What do you think they have done to us and what do they want from us?

Basically I want to know what YOU think about aliens!




~PEACE~


----------



## BarnBuster (May 18, 2013)

One thing for damn sure, ain't getting no anal probe.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 18, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> One thing for damn sure, ain't getting no anal probe.


Lmao, your funny!

I dont know why they would do that in the first place! Whats the point? To see how full of shit you are? Lol 

I saw one though, it was some humanoid being wearing an invisibility suit, but that was like August of 2012!

Your funny!




~PEACE~


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2013)

I live far enough north of the border that all I've heard are the stories, and the cheap tomatoes. cn


----------



## KingSemiazas (May 18, 2013)

I walked into a bar and seen this odd lookin dude and double looked him and he caught me and we made eye contact and I knew he was "different". About 30 minutes later my gf got up to go potty and I went out to the smoking deck, I was the only one out there. Then dude came out and told me his name and I told him mine,then he told me where he lived, that he had 2 kids,(that live with their mom), where he and where he works all without me asking or saying anything inbetween all of this. Then my gf came out and stole my attention thank god and he went away. It just felt like he was feeding me fake human aspects of his life. I know he followed me out there and that's what makes it all so odd


----------



## tyler.durden (May 18, 2013)

I know that aliens are behind absolutely ALL unexplained phenomena...



Nevaeh420 said:


> Lmao, *your* funny!
> 
> I dont know why they would do that in the first place! Whats the point? To see how full of shit you are? Lol
> 
> ...


[video=youtube;32p8d6OudgU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32p8d6OudgU[/video]


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 19, 2013)

KingSemiazas said:


> I walked into a bar and seen this odd lookin dude and double looked him and he caught me and we made eye contact and I knew he was "different". About 30 minutes later my gf got up to go potty and I went out to the smoking deck, I was the only one out there. Then dude came out and told me his name and I told him mine,then he told me where he lived, that he had 2 kids,(that live with their mom), where he and where he works all without me asking or saying anything inbetween all of this. Then my gf came out and stole my attention thank god and he went away. It just felt like he was feeding me fake human aspects of his life. I know he followed me out there and that's what makes it all so odd


It sounds like your GF saved you from a date rapist. lol Dude was going to bring you home rather you liked it or not.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 19, 2013)

KingSemiazas said:


> I walked into a bar and seen this odd lookin dude and double looked him and he caught me and we made eye contact and I knew he was "different". About 30 minutes later my gf got up to go potty and I went out to the smoking deck, I was the only one out there. Then dude came out and told me his name and I told him mine,then he told me where he lived, that he had 2 kids,(that live with their mom), where he and where he works all without me asking or saying anything inbetween all of this. Then my gf came out and stole my attention thank god and he went away. It just felt like he was feeding me fake human aspects of his life. I know he followed me out there and that's what makes it all so odd


Be it an alien or just a weirdo, you were gunna get anal probed either way.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 20, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> This thread is about aliens and whatnot!
> 
> Do you believe in beings from different planets or not?
> 
> ...


Terrible video. You spent the entire first 6 minutes repeating the exact same story three times. You saw an invisible alien somehow, he smiled at you, then his forehead lit up. You couldn't tell if he was in a tree on or a house. Then it gets worse, you're convinced random cloud formations are a sign from God, not could be, not might be, *is*. Then, the same thing, random clouds form an upside down pyramid and it's a sign from God. A white cloud above a dark cloud, sign from God. You see a clip of the ocean, then the clouds coincidentally look like an ocean, God. The fifth 'sign' isn't even explained coherently. 

To any mentally healthy person, none of this is a sign of anything, clouds make abstract shapes and look completely different from different vantage points and the human brain is built to recognize familiar shapes and designs, there are hundreds of scientific studies on this. 


I believe aliens exist, absolutely. But I don't believe they have visited our solar system or the planet Earth, the distances are simply too vast when considering the laws of physics.


----------



## ahydoc (May 20, 2013)

They are real and as numerous as the universe is expansive. They are benevolent. They most certainly have swung by our system. As far as any distance they could have to travel, we can't rule out interdemensional aliens.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 20, 2013)

Scientists have sent the atomic structure of chemicals across a body of water, not the chemical itself, the water particles just take form of the chemical thats on the other end of the pond I guess, I cant remember. Im paraphrasing but the scientists said its a step in the direction of teleportation. Aliens probably have that shit down pat for transportation. Or they could be interdemesional too, theres obviously some way they can get here faster than light can. 

A million years is a blink of an eye when it comes to the age of the universe. Its more than possible for an intelligent species to be one million years more advanced than us and have figured out and mastered the physics of the universe to the point were physics and metaphysics finally meet and are able to be controlled.


----------



## mudminer (May 20, 2013)

ahydoc said:


> They are real and as numerous as the universe is expansive. They are benevolent. They most certainly have swung by our system. As far as any distance they could have to travel, we can't rule out interdemensional aliens.


Wow! Considering your speaking about a group of beings/entities/lifeforms that are as "vast as the universe is expansive" how could you even assume let alone know that they are ALL "benevelent". Considering benevelence implies intelligence how do you account for the ratio of unintelligent to intelligent lifeforms? Does it not make sense that the unintelligent would vastly outnumber the intelligent? Why would the ratios be any different than here? Are you declaring even the micro-organisms to have "good intentions" towards humans? If your post was truly what you believe, it contains some thoughts that should probably have a little more time devoted to them. Or...oh shit...wait...are you one of em? What do you know? C'mon...give.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 20, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> I know that aliens are behind absolutely ALL unexplained phenomena...
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;32p8d6OudgU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32p8d6OudgU[/video]


I dont know what aliens are up to, but I wouldnt mind finding out. I wouldnt say they are "behind absolutely ALL unexplained phenomena", but I'm sure they are behind some of it.

You'RE right, I dont even write "you're" anymore; I always type "your". I never liked english class, personally! That dude can rap fast for a white guy. Lol 


EDIT- Christ loves you!


Zaehet Strife said:


>


Your sooo funny! Lol 

Christ loves you!



Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Be it an alien or just a weirdo, you were gunna get anal probed either way.


Lol!

Christ loves you!



Padawanbater2 said:


> Terrible video. You spent the entire first 6 minutes repeating the exact same story three times. You saw an invisible alien somehow, he smiled at you, then his forehead lit up. You couldn't tell if he was in a tree on or a house. Then it gets worse, you're convinced random cloud formations are a sign from God, not could be, not might be, *is*. Then, the same thing, random clouds form an upside down pyramid and it's a sign from God. A white cloud above a dark cloud, sign from God. You see a clip of the ocean, then the clouds coincidentally look like an ocean, God. The fifth 'sign' isn't even explained coherently.
> 
> To any mentally healthy person, none of this is a sign of anything, clouds make abstract shapes and look completely different from different vantage points and the human brain is built to recognize familiar shapes and designs, there are hundreds of scientific studies on this.
> 
> ...


Maybe you didnt like My youtube video but I'll show it to you typed out. Its from My last thread that, regrettably, you closed.

And for the record, I've lived for 27 years and looking at clouds My whole life and I havent seen any other signs before or after those 5 signs that I saw in like 2008-2009. They stood out to Me because they they looked like something or someone was shaping them to be that way, they were not natural. If YOU saw what I saw than it would be a different story, I dont have pictures of the signs in the clouds that I saw but I wish I did. Even more, I wish I had an actual video of the alien (or some being) that was wearing an invisibility suit on top of My neighbors house. That would make My claims irrefutable, and I can only describe to you what I saw to the best of My ability. I really wish I had it ALL on video but I dont have any of it on video, so it is what it is. 




*Revelation 1:7

New King James Version (NKJV)


[SUP]7[/SUP]Behold, He is coming with clouds, and every eye will see Him, even they who pierced Him. And all the tribes of the earth will mourn because of Him. Even so, Amen. 


Revelation 1:13-14


New King James Version (NKJV)

[SUP]13 [/SUP]and in the midst of the seven lampstands One like the Son of Man, clothed with a garment down to the feet and girded about the chest with a golden band. 
[SUP]14 [/SUP]His head and hair were white like wool, as white as snow, and His eyes like a flame of fire; 


Revelation 14:14-16

New King James Version (NKJV)



Reaping the Earth&#8217;s Harvest

[SUP]14 [/SUP]Then I looked, and behold, a white cloud, and on the cloud sat One like the Son of Man, having on His head a golden crown, and in His hand a sharp sickle. [SUP]15 [/SUP]And another angel came out of the temple, crying with a loud voice to Him who sat on the cloud, &#8220;Thrust in Your sickle and reap, for the time has come for You[SUP][a][/SUP] to reap, for the harvest of the earth is ripe.&#8221; [SUP]16 [/SUP]So He who sat on the cloud thrust in His sickle on the earth, and the earth was reaped.




Matthew 24:30

New King James Version (NKJV)

[SUP]30 [/SUP]Then the sign of the Son of Man will appear in heaven, and then all the tribes of the earth will mourn, and they will see the Son of Man coming on the clouds of heaven with power and great glory.




Luke 21:27-28

New King James Version (NKJV)

[SUP]27 [/SUP]Then they will see the Son of Man coming in a cloud with power and great glory. [SUP]28 [/SUP]Now when these things begin to happen, look up and lift up your heads, because your redemption draws near.&#8221;





*I talked about the signs in the clouds last in the video but I am going to talk about it first now. The first sign I saw in the clouds was God. This is the story, I was driving around the city with My friend Patrick and for some reason I stopped at a place where I used to go scuba diving for quahogs. As soon as I pulled over I saw God in the clouds and the sun was right behind His face and He had long wavy hair. There was a stripe across His chest and I later learned that this might represent the sickle indicating THE END OF THE AGE! It looked like He was wearing a long robe all the way down to His feet. So He had long wavy hair and the sun was behind His face and there was a stipe across His chest and He was wearing a robe. I watched this for about 5 minutes until the wind blew it away. This was 2008 or 2009.

The second sign I saw in the clouds was an up-side-down pyramid with about 3 layers to it. I was going grocery shopping with My mom and I looked up in the clouds and I saw this pyramid with like 3 layers to it. I really didnt know what to make of it so I just went into the store. Thats the story and it happened in 2008 or 2009.

The third sign I saw was a BLACK cloud. It was Good Friday of 2009 and I just took a drive to a park down the street from My house. I parked and when I looked up I saw a BLACK cloud and a white cloud. The BLACK cloud was flying low and it was in front of Me but the white cloud was flying high to the left. I watched it for about 20 minutes and then I left the park and went home. But there was a low flying BLACK cloud and a high flying white cloud and I was sent to prison for fighting with My dad about a week later. Thats what happened.

The fourth sign I saw in the clouds was wavy clouds right after I thought about living in the ocean. It was 2009 and I was in prison for fighting with my dad. I saw on TV a picture of the ocean and than it hit Me, I thought "why cant we live IN the ocean like underwater?". I started to brainstorm and tell My fellow inmates that we can live underwater and whatnot. Than less than an hour later or so, we went to go to another building to go eat food, in prison. On the way to the chow hall I looked up and saw that the sky was full of undulating waves. It was beautiful and I pointed it out to My fellow inmates. But the funny thing about it is that the clouds came RIGHT AFTER I thought about living underwater for the first time. Thats what happened!

The fifth and last sign that I saw in the clouds was that the clouds were split in half. I was in prison in 2009 and I found a picture of Jesus where He was standing outside and there was a strip of clouds in the backround. It was just a single strip of clouds in the backround. I put the picture of Jesus in My cell window and than soon later it was time to go eat. When I left that building to go to eat lunch I looked up at the clouds and the sky was parted in half, a complete opposite of what the picture of Jesus looked like. The sky was parted in two with a blue strip in the middle. That was the last sign I saw in the clouds and that was in 2009.




On June 2 of 2012 I saw ~8 UFOs in My city. I was going to the closest McDonalds near My house and when I got there they closed and hour early or so. So I figured I would go to the 24/7 McDonalds a few miles away but on My way there I stopped at a Burger King. I got My meal and I took a right out of the parking lot. I looked up to the left and I saw some very bright stars, or what seemed to be very bright stars. I then noticed that they were flashing and had colors to them of blue, purple and green light. I noticed also that they were moving slightly. As I said in the video, I didnt have insurance at the time and I didnt want to get pulled over for looking at UFOs. I went to pull out My cell phone to snap a picture but I couldnt pull out My phone quick enough because the light turned green at the intersection. I then went home to get My mother to come look but she was sleeping and didnt want to wake up. So I called 911 and told them My story and they said they would call the Airforce. And thats what happened on that night!




About the ALIEN that I saw about a month after I saw the ~8 UFOs, it was about August of 2012. This is the story. I was at home and it was windy out. I kept noticing that a trees leaves were blowing funny. There was an anomaly in the way the leaves were blowing in this one tree. I kept looking at that anomaly and I asked Myself "why is the tree blowing so funny?" So I went to My room and got My BB gun (and layed on My bed) and I looked at the anomaly where the tree was blowing funny and I looked at it with a 4 power scope. At first I could see nothing. But I kept looking because I knew something was funny. I would look with the BB gun and than with My eyes. Than after maybe a half an hour I saw a face with two eyes that let light pass right through. The face was greenish gray but I could see right through the eyes. The alien or a person wearing an invisibility suit was about 20 yards away from Me on My neighbors roof. At the time I thought he was in a tree but he was on My neighbors roof. Than after watching that for about 30 minutes or so, I saw an up-side-down smile of letting light pass right through. The smile lasted for about 30 seconds and then he was just letting light pass through circles on its upper part at random. This lasted for quite a long time but I was not timing any part of this encounter. I later saw his body and he was looking at me with a real face that was like painted in an invisibility paint. I saw him bringing his hands to his head and it looked like he was smoking something to me. It was crazy. It looked like he was laying down the whole time. I honestly dont know if it was an alien or some person wearing an invisibility suit. But he was on My neighbors roof and I watched him for about 2 hours total. The reason why I stopped watching him was because it was getting dark out and its hard to see a being wearing an invisibility suit at night, lol. But that happened in about August of 2012!




These are all true stories but what do they all mean? These things actually happened to Me and thats why I am talking about it. It was either God or ALIENS or the governments HAARP or something that can manipulate clouds because I know what I saw in the clouds. As far as the UFOs go, they were just that- Unidentified Flying Objects. And the ALIEN was some kind of person wearing an invisibility suit, whether from Earth or another planet, I do not know. 



Christ loves you!



ahydoc said:


> They are real and as numerous as the universe is expansive. They are benevolent. They most certainly have swung by our system. As far as any distance they could have to travel, we can't rule out interdemensional aliens.


I bet they are everywhere too. I bet there is intelligent life in most every star system because there is so much power to tap into from the star that can be converted into matter of other forms of energy. If it were up to Me I would collect astroids and comets and bring them together to make new planets and I'm sure the aliens have done this and can do this.

I sure hope they are benevolent because they most likely are smarter than us and could destroy us with the push of a button. But they seem to have left us alone, for the most part, so why would they all of a sudden get hostile with us? Earths civilization is just in its baby stages because whats earth going to be like in another 10,000 years? or more?

I dont know if I saw an alien wearing an invisibility suit or a human wearing an invisibility suit, but whatever it was it was smart. It was smart for secretly making it into the city and perching itself up on My neighbors roof. And the light show that I saw was pretty amazing too, it was letting light pass right through its suit.

Christ loves you!



Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Scientists have sent the atomic structure of chemicals across a body of water, not the chemical itself, the water particles just take form of the chemical thats on the other end of the pond I guess, I cant remember. Im paraphrasing but the scientists said its a step in the direction of teleportation. Aliens probably have that shit down pat for transportation. Or they could be interdemesional too, theres obviously some way they can get here faster than light can.
> 
> A million years is a blink of an eye when it comes to the age of the universe. Its more than possible for an intelligent species to be one million years more advanced than us and have figured out and mastered the physics of the universe to the point were physics and metaphysics finally meet and are able to be controlled.


Maybe the aliens will share technology with us?

But the speed of light is pretty fast anyways, even if they could "only" travel at the speed of light than they could still be intergalactic. When you travel at nearly the speed of light, times slows down inside of your space ship. So what seems like ~2,013 years went by (to the people on a planet), to the people in the space ship only a couple of years or less could have elapsed, or at least in theory! So when you go nearly the speed of light you are actually time-traveling, and that is a fact. So I bet the aliens are time travelers and thats how they can go from star to star, or planet to planet because they are time-traveling by going nearly the speed of light. And if they can go 99.999999% of the speed of light than who knows what that means as far as time travel goes?

Maybe time-traveling aliens wrote the Bible? And the story of Jesus was meant for today?

Who knows what kind of technology they have, and thats what kinda scares Me because we dont know what they have, we can only speculate.

I'm kinda hoping that we make friends with them one day and learn all we can to better suit the planet and get rid of pollution, waste, disease, sickness, inefficiencies and any other bad things that we are doing. 

Christ loves you!




[youtube]qORYO0atB6g[/youtube]




~PEACE~


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (May 20, 2013)

.......................


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 20, 2013)

Listen to yourself.

You saw some clouds.

You thought they looked like God.

You're convinced it was a sign from God.

You have zero evidence supporting this theory that isn't anecdotal or inconclusive.

You believe your initials are somehow significant because they spell out "OMG" if you mix them up, and "OMG" is also a popular acronym for "Oh My God", this one is hands down your most absurd connection, as TD pointed out there are literally millions of people with the exact same initials and 9 different ways of arranging them which, using your logic, could conceivably stand for millions of different things. 

These are the facts. 

My conclusion is that you're delusional, you don't understand how knowledge is acquired or how science works, you can't comprehend legitimate criticism or valid points, you're like one of those North Korean people from Vice's documentary when Lisa Ling asked one of them if the great ruler can do anything wrong, they couldn't even understand the question because the context didn't make any sense to them. You've decided this is it, this is how it is, and it doesn't matter what you say because you don't have to abide by the rules of logic or reality. 

Don't come back with bible verses, they're useless and you're wasting your time, in fact I don't even read them, I see it's a copy/paste job and scroll right past, every time.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 20, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I dont know what aliens are up to, but I wouldnt mind finding out. I wouldnt say they are "behind absolutely ALL unexplained phenomena", but I'm sure they are behind some of it.


Dude, I was being totally facetious. I don't believe aliens are behind anything on Earth, as there's no evidence that they've ever been to this planet...



> YouRE right, I dont even write "you're" anymore; I always type "your". I never liked english class, personally! That dude can rap fast for a white guy. Lol


That's okay, apparently you have trouble thinking, so I don't want to tax your abilities with writing. You didn't write 'Christ love you!' after answering my entry above, why doesn't he love me anymore?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 20, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You believe your initials are somehow significant because they spell out "OMG" if you mix them up, and "OMG" is also a popular acronym for "Oh My God", this one is hands down your most absurd connection, *as TD pointed* out there are literally millions of people with the exact same initials and 9 different ways of arranging them which, using your logic, could conceivably stand for millions of different things.


Nice post, Pad. It was actually Mindphuk that pointed that out, wish I could take the credit


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 20, 2013)

Has OldGrowth had an exchange with this guy? Bet that would be something.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 20, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Has OldGrowth had an exchange with this guy? Bet that would be something.


Don't let him fool you, it's the same poster...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 20, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Has OldGrowth had an exchange with this guy? Bet that would be something.


I'm interested in your opinion of this guy and his theories, do you think it's harmless?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 20, 2013)

Whos to say that the aliens didn't write the Bible and than take a little excursion to space for a few years and time travel and come back? I told you guys that if you travel towards the speed of light than your space ship slows time down inside the ship and many thousands of years can elapse on a planet. This could be a simple task- time traveling, if you have a space ship. I bet our government has space ships that can time travel. If I owned the government I would design some space ships Myself... Lol... Its allegedly a fact that if you travel in a space ship next to the speed of light than you will time travel. They could have written the Bible and than went for a little excursion in a space ship and than come back for harvest time! Its totally possible, but I dont know the veracity.

I really did see a being wearing an invisibility suit outside of My house! I want to know if it was an alien or someone else?




~PEACE~


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 20, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Whos to say that the aliens didn't write the Bible and than take a little excursion to space for a few years and time travel and come back? I told you guys that if you travel towards the speed of light than your space ship slows time down inside the ship and many thousands of years can elapse on a planet. This could be a simple task- time traveling, if you have a space ship. I bet our government has space ships that can time travel. If I owned the government I would design some space ships Myself... Lol... Its allegedly a fact that if you travel in a space ship next to the speed of light than you will time travel. They could have written the Bible and than went for a little excursion in a space ship and than come back for harvest time! Its totally possible, but I dont know the veracity.
> 
> I really did see a being wearing an invisibility suit outside of My house! I want to know if it was an alien or someone else?
> 
> ~PEACE~


Who's to say this, who's to say that? Who's to say a million different things? Are we to continuously speculate on this or that or do you figure it would be more productive to eliminate the ideas that don't have any academic or scientific support? 

It would be an interesting idea if it had any evidence to support it..


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 20, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'm interested in your opinion of this guy and his theories, do you think it's harmless?


I havent been following along with his posts, I've only read the posts in this thread and the posts when he first introduced himself. Cant tell if hes harmless or not, doesnt seem like hes trying to get a cult following and those that would follow him believe in crazy things like that anyways. Though absolutely crazy, from what I've read, hes not sending a negative message like OldGrowth is. I dont think hes holding humanity back because hes only gunna attract birds of the same flock.

I think its harmful to himself, it seems like a coping mechanism to deal with the cruelness of life, always wanting things to be amazing and magical, which I know can be said for a lot of theists but for him especially lol.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 21, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> .......................View attachment 2665055


Do you post this picture in every thread of just the ones that I start? Lol 

Christ loves you!



tyler.durden said:


> Dude, I was being totally facetious. I don't believe aliens are behind anything on Earth, as there's no evidence that they've ever been to this planet...
> 
> That's okay, apparently you have trouble thinking, so I don't want to tax your abilities with writing. You didn't write 'Christ love you!' after answering my entry above, why doesn't he love me anymore?


Dont fret My bud, I still love you! It was a "typo" I just forgot to write "Christ loves you". I edited the post and filled in the blank FOR YOU!

Ya I have touble thinking, it might be because My mother drank FLUORIDATED WATER when I was in her womb! Because of the evil rogue government!

But I can hold My own!

Christ loves you!



Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Has OldGrowth had an exchange with this guy? Bet that would be something.


He hasnt posted in any of My threads or quoted Me to talk to Me yet! I just posted yesterday in his thread "God created matter, even matter from the "big bang".

I dont see why you guys hate him so much, he seems like a harmless Jesus loving Christian! But thats a threat to most of you athiests on here; and theres a lot of athiests on here. Lol 

Christ loves you!



tyler.durden said:


> Don't let him fool you, it's the same poster...


I'm not OldGrowth.

Hes his own person and I am My own person. I think I might like him though because of his love for God. Usually people that love God try and be good for God and therefore kind.

Christ loves you!



Padawanbater2 said:


> I'm interested in your opinion of this guy and his theories, do you think it's harmless?


I dont bite. I'm harmless!

Christ loves you!



Padawanbater2 said:


> Who's to say this, who's to say that? Who's to say a million different things? Are we to continuously speculate on this or that or do you figure it would be more productive to eliminate the ideas that don't have any academic or scientific support?
> 
> It would be an interesting idea if it had any evidence to support it..


Speculation never hurts, and I'm sure speculation has solved a problem or two!

I was just speculating when I said the aliens wrote the Bible and did some time traveling and now have returned. 

It would make for a good book though!

The only "evidence" that I have would be if I took a lie detector test of My eye witness account of SEEING AN ALIEN or some being wearing an invisibility suit about 20 yards from Me on My neighbors house. I think about it every day and it happened in like August of 2012! It was the coolest thing that I ever saw, it was very beatiful. I still cant believe that something can be totally invisible and than partially invisible so that I could see him partially! I havent seen anything like it before or since like August of 2012. Like I said, I would have loved to have video taped it. I bet that video would sell for a pretty penny! A REAL ALIEN!

Christ loves you!



Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I havent been following along with his posts, I've only read the posts in this thread and the posts when he first introduced himself. Cant tell if hes harmless or not, doesnt seem like hes trying to get a cult following and those that would follow him believe in crazy things like that anyways. Though absolutely crazy, from what I've read, hes not sending a negative message like OldGrowth is. I dont think hes holding humanity back because hes only gunna attract birds of the same flock.
> 
> I think its harmful to himself, it seems like a coping mechanism to deal with the cruelness of life, always wanting things to be amazing and magical, which I know can be said for a lot of theists but for him especially lol.


I've been posting on RIU since like 2007, but I took a break in like 2012 for many many months! In like 2007 I was posting with the name "LiveAndLetLive" than I switched to "We Tarded" and in I stopped using that name in September of 2008. Than I switched My name to "We Love 1" and I was posting using that name until around 2011.

I've posted like 95% of My writings on My link below!

https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/600992-i-found-like-dozen-videos.html

The beginning starts out slow, but its whats in the middle of the thread that makes it interesting. You can follow basically everything I said on RIU.org under the name "Nevaeh420" if you go to that link above!

And I'm not trying to start a cult, thats the last thing I want to start because I'm a little shy in person, but maybe an online revolution!

I'm super crazy and thats the way I like it, but in a benevolent way. I'm very grandiose and I actually believe that I AM the Son of God and its My job to save the world and usher in a utopia for all people. I want to terraform the planets so that we maximize everything to its fullest. If you read that thread that I just linked to you all than you will see what I want to do AND ITS ALL GOOD! But its still a little crazy... Lol 

Christ loves you!


----------



## Green.Tea (May 21, 2013)

If aliens have a product to sell here or want something from us then they would be here otherwise I'm not sure why they would waste their time here!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 21, 2013)

Good point, why would aliens visit Earth and not make their presence known? What would be the point of lingering in the atmosphere or creating crop circles?


----------



## boedhaspeaks (May 21, 2013)

MAybe because we are a bunch of aggressive fucking apes in their eyes?


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Good point, why would aliens visit Earth and not make their presence known? What would be the point of lingering in the atmosphere or creating crop circles?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 21, 2013)

boedhaspeaks said:


> MAybe because we are a bunch of aggressive fucking apes in their eyes?


Why come light years to get here then?


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 21, 2013)

I think the fact that they live light years away is irrelevant because they can travel anywhere they want in an instant. I have nothing to prove that of course, just the very possible and entertaining idea that they are a million or more years advanced than us and they figured out the physics of the universe and know how to manipulate it. 

Why havent they made themselves COMPLETELY known? I think its something like the movie Contact, the majority of the population are no where near ready to experience something like that. Christians and Muslims would say they are demons spreading lies and corrupting souls with the knowledge they have and the magical show they would put on. Shit would hit the fan. I think when we start to rid ourselves of religion, government, and hate, they will make themselves known and will start to help humanity. 

They probably have their eyes on a few civilizations like humanity that are almost ready to experience reality to the fullest.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 21, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> He hasnt posted in any of My threads or quoted Me to talk to Me yet! I just posted yesterday in his thread "God created matter, even matter from the "big bang".
> 
> I dont see why you guys hate him so much, he seems like a harmless Jesus loving Christian! But thats a threat to most of you athiests on here; and theres a lot of athiests on here. Lol
> 
> Christ loves you!


Im not an atheist at all, I am very much a theist, just not religious. 

OldGrowth spreads a hateful and stupid message that if we brainlessly kiss the ass of an evil dictator-like god then that god will save us from burning for all of eternity. Theres nothing positive or uplifting in any of his posts.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 21, 2013)

I'm into this video 30 minutes and I deem it worthy to be posted!

[youtube]zmbJtTosHiY[/youtube]




~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 21, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What would be the point of lingering in the atmosphere or creating crop circles?







Padawanbater2, people make crop circles and not the aliens!

People make crop circles for fun and to "freak out" the populace! People make crop circles for entertainment and to draw attention to their art work!

I watched a video about it, lol 




~PEACE~


----------



## boedhaspeaks (May 22, 2013)

Its for us a big trip, not for their spacecars. Just watching the animals in de zoo.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 22, 2013)

I dont know if I believe all of this video but its interesting to say the least!

[youtube]-5upYqmHlWQ[/youtube]




~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 22, 2013)

Green.Tea said:


> If aliens have a product to sell here or want something from us then they would be here otherwise I'm not sure why they would waste their time here!


Maybe they want to sell us space candy? Naw, I'm jk of course, but earth has some good resources!

If I were an alien (but maybe I am?) I would want to visit other planets with intelligent life on them and see how they are doing also. I would also want to share My technology with the undeveloped planet to get them up to par with the rest of us. I would want to explore their culture and see what THEY believe in and maybe tell them what I believe in. Maybe I would teach them how to live like I do and share ideas with them. I would want to watch how they do do things and maybe learn something from them but more importantly TEACH them how to progress to a SPACE AGE, where people can fly into space and do more exploring! 

Only if I were an alien!

Christ loves you!



Padawanbater2 said:


> Why come light years to get here then?


It might not take the aliens that long to be honest with you. They might just have been born here as an alien, on earth. They could have bases here and on different moons in our solar system or even on planets like Mars or whatever in our solar system. 

I can tell you one thing for sure, I saw a being, maybe an alien, on My neighbors roof wearing an invisibility suit! They are here!

Christ loves you!



Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I think the fact that they live light years away is irrelevant because they can travel anywhere they want in an instant. I have nothing to prove that of course, just the very possible and entertaining idea that they are a million or more years advanced than us and they figured out the physics of the universe and know how to manipulate it.
> 
> Why havent they made themselves COMPLETELY known? I think its something like the movie Contact, the majority of the population are no where near ready to experience something like that. Christians and Muslims would say they are demons spreading lies and corrupting souls with the knowledge they have and the magical show they would put on. Shit would hit the fan. I think when we start to rid ourselves of religion, government, and hate, they will make themselves known and will start to help humanity.
> 
> They probably have their eyes on a few civilizations like humanity that are almost ready to experience reality to the fullest.


I agree with you bud!

Not only could they be millions of years more advanced but BILLIONS or who knows, right?

Christ loves you!



boedhaspeaks said:


> Its for us a big trip, not for their spacecars. Just watching the animals in de zoo.


Thats right, we could be in a zoo compared to the aliens. I mean if they can travel space at light speeds than I bet they are watching the planet bound "animals" play. 

Christ loves you!

To be a space cadet or not to be a space cadet? that is the question! Lol 

~PEACE~


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 22, 2013)

What do you think aliens believe (or know) Nevaeh? Do you think they have a more absolute truth than the one you preach or do you think aliens follow Christ as well?


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 22, 2013)

Kind of a scary thought... Aliens going planet to planet asking "Do you know Gods plan for you?"


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2013)

Zurgofab's Witnesses handing out copies of "The Mothership" ... ~grin~ cn


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 22, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Zurgofab's Witnesses handing out copies of "The Mothership" ... ~grin~ cn


Dude... i love you.


----------



## brotherjericho (May 22, 2013)

All I know.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 22, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> What do you think aliens believe (or know) Nevaeh? Do you think they have a more absolute truth than the one you preach or do you think aliens follow Christ as well?


I have no idea what aliens believe but I'm sure they are schooled in the sciences and maybe they believe in the laws of physics as we do, to a degree.

I'm sure the aliens know a lot, but I'm sure that there are aliens that are not as bright, like some are smarted than others. I bet they are like people in many respects, but they have the advantage of their technology to help them in their inabilities. 

I dont know if the aliens have a savior or whatnot, but I bet they are somewhat spiritual.

As far as absolute truth goes, well I just dont know what that is. What is absolute truth? I know My truth, and I declare My truth but many people dont care about Me because they dont know Me. Facts are facts, but not everyone knows the facts and who is to say what are the facts anyways? I can say that "I AM ALIVE" but what about if I die and someone reads this? Is that still a fact?

I only preach what I believe is truth or My beliefs. Nothing more... I dont claim to know anything because I dont know everything. What I do know is that I love God and I wish the best for every living creature and I do believe I could help. But I would need help to help the way I want to because I have grand ambitions. If it were up to Me than we would all be living in a utopia with many mansions and space ships to travel the cosmos.

But I would love to know what they know, or to know what they believe. I'm sure that a race with billions of years more technology has some stories to tell. 

I'm sure they believe in God though simply because most civilizations believe in some sort of diety and that will never change. Maybe some aliens are "athiests" but I bet the majority believe in some sort of diety, whatever that might be.





Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Kind of a scary thought... Aliens going planet to planet asking "Do you know Gods plan for you?"


Sounds like Jehovas witnesses on a cosmic level. Lol 

Christ loves you!



cannabineer said:


> Zurgofab's Witnesses handing out copies of "The Mothership" ... ~grin~ cn


I never heard of Zurgofab so... I dont get it! 

Christ loves you!

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (May 22, 2013)

"But you will all burn forever in eternal hellfire!" 
"That's nice, thank you for stopping by..."

[video=youtube;jg6i0ryLbFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jg6i0ryLbFI[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (May 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;NSJElZwEI8o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSJElZwEI8o[/video] 

And *This* is a video of Tyson discussing intelligent life in the universe with Richard Dawkins.


----------



## Beefbisquit (May 23, 2013)

Hon. Paul Hellyer, Former Defense Minister of Canada discusses aliens. 

[video=youtube_share;LcbCafpvIT0]http://youtu.be/LcbCafpvIT0[/video]

I am very reserved in opinion about extraterrestrials. Things like the Phoenix lights make me more prone to believing eye-witness testimony on subjects like these, but I'm still very skeptical.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 23, 2013)

There are important reasons we can't use eyewitness testimonies when trying to determine the origins of UFO's


----------



## Beefbisquit (May 23, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> There are important reasons we can't use eyewitness testimonies when trying to determine the origins of UFO's


Very true. Eyewitness testimony does say nothing about the origins of the phenomenon.

The Phoenix lights phenomenon is certainly a mystery, but that's all that can reliably be stated.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (May 23, 2013)

I've always thought the Phoenix lights were very exciting, in that hell there could be something up there or there might not be. Either way it is fascinating because I have no clue what it was. 

I have a theory that the UFOs and aliens might live in the bottom of our oceans. They wouldn't have to travel that far and we know things can live down there. There is still a heck of a lot of area we haven't explored in our seas, so it seems possible; at least to me. There have also been sightings, though not as famous as ufos, of usos Unidentified Submerged Objects. I think Christopher Columbus was said to have even seen one.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 23, 2013)

You guys dont have to believe Me because I wouldnt believe Myself if I didnt see these things for Myself. But I saw like 8 UFOs on July 2 of 2012 and about a month later I saw some being wearing an invisibility suit on My neighbors roof about 10-20 yards from Me. I was in My home but he was outside on My neighbors roof! But to be bluntly honest with you all, I dont know who was flying the UFOs that I saw, whether they were aliens or people from a government flying SOMETHING with very bright blueish lights that were flashing. And also, I dont know if the being I saw on My neighbors roof was an alien or some person from a government that was wearing an invisibility suit.

I just dont know what the origins were of what I saw, but I know what I saw. The big question that I have is "Was it aliens or was it people?" I just dont know. Like I said, I wish that I cought both the UFOs and the being wearing the invisibility suit on video camera but I dont have that evidence. It would blow you away to see the being wearing the invisibility suit because he put on quite the show with letting light circles pass right through. It was amazing in My opinion and I have never seen anything like it before or since. I wish that if I see it again I will catch it on video for all to see but I dont know what the chances of that are. 

But if the UFOs that I saw were aliens and the being I saw was an alien, than what does that mean? It means that "they" visited Me! It was either a government job or aliens, I dont see any other alternatives. If it was a government than they have vehicles that can produce very bright blueish lights that look just like UFOs, but thats totally possible, and also, if it was a government than they have really cool invisibility suits that can let light pass right through it at will. An alien could be in the same room as you and you wouldnt be able to see it if you stared at it, thats how invisible they can be. I was looking at it with a 4 power scope (attached to a bb gun) and it was only like 15 yards away and I could see nothing until many minutes later and the being presented Me with a few faces that I depicted on My youtube video at the beginning of this thread. 

You dont have to believe Me, of course, but I'm not telling a word of a lie. If it was aliens than they have visited Me, and if the government than they have spied on Me. If I am telling lies than I am a liar, but if not than I have been visited by aliens or alien posers. But I cant rule out the fact that it wasnt a person because I didnt make him come down from the roof and take off his invisibility suit and talk to him. That would have been something else. 

Whats the chances anyways? What are the chances of seeing UFOs that are from the aliens or from the government? What are the chances of seeing an alien wearing an invisibility suit on top of My neighbors roof or seeing a person wearing an invisibility suit on My neighbors roof? I honestly dont know what the chances are of either but whatever or whoever it was, they have some interest in Me, maybe because I AM the Son of God, perhaps?

I would take a lie detector test to prove that (I believe) I saw these things, not only the UFOs and the being wearing the invisibility suit but also the 5 signs I saw in the clouds in 2009. Like I said, maybe the aliens showed Me the signs in the clouds. I talk about the signs in the clouds in My youtube video at the very beginning of this thread. I have NOT seen any other visible signs like these but I do believe in some crazy shit... 

You can draw your own conclusions, I'm just being honest with you all because I have nothing to gain from lying to you all. And why would I only have seen these things one time each if I was delusional? If I were delusional, wouldnt I see these things all the time? Nope, I just saw each of the things I'm talking about once in My whole life! The first signs that I saw where the 5 signs in the clouds in 2009, and that was spead out over many months, each sign. Than I saw the blueish UFOs on July 2 of 2012. And than I saw the being wearing an invisibility suit about a month later in like August of 2012. I watched him for about 2 hours with the 4 power scope on My bb gun. I know it all sounds crazy but what if I am telling the truth? what does that mean? If I am lying than I am a liar and you cant believe anything I say. But God as My witness, I am telling the truth and I would take a lie detector test to vindicate Myself.

Maybe the aliens have had more influence on My life than one would think. My parents definitly didnt plan My initials to be OMG backwards but maybe the aliens did? Like I said, maybe the aliens wrote the Bible? My mothers name is Mary too. And the prophecies that I have fulfilled were mostly before I ever imagined that I AM Christ. But thats in the thread I linked to you guys earlier in this thread.

Its either that I am delusional, a liar or telling the truth; there are no other options!

I just dont know what to believe. Was it aliens or not? What do you think?

Maybe there is some alien intervention going on here?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 23, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> I have a theory that the UFOs and aliens might live in the bottom of our oceans. They wouldn't have to travel that far and we know things can live down there. There is still a heck of a lot of area we haven't explored in our seas, so it seems possible; at least to me. There have also been sightings, though not as famous as ufos, of usos Unidentified Submerged Objects. I think Christopher Columbus was said to have even seen one.


I thought about putting bases in the ocean and under the ocean floor before I thought aliens might be there, so I agree with you buddy!

Earth is 70% covered in ocean, so that means less than 1/3 of the earth is land. And there is plenty of land so what does that say about how much ocean there is? There is a lot of ocean; more than can be fathomed. I, even I, could design a SPACE JET to go from the air to under the water and fly up into space, so why wouldnt aliens know how to make space ships that can do the same?

I wouldnt mind having a mansion under the ocean floor or even underwater or both!

If only the aliens would teach us their ways so that the general populace could fathom it. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Heisenberg (May 23, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Very true. Eyewitness testimony does say nothing about the origins of the phenomenon.
> 
> The Phoenix lights phenomenon is certainly a mystery, but that's all that can reliably be stated.


It's really not that mysterious. The military admits flares were being tested, and the behavior of the lights matches the behavior we'd expect from falling flares.

[video=youtube;TD6MYZcucQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TD6MYZcucQA[/video]

http://skeptoid.com/episodes/4041


----------



## Beefbisquit (May 23, 2013)

There were countless videos, and tens of thousands of eye-witness accounts... Some that claim it the craft was directly overtop of them, some that claimed the craft blotted out stars as it went overhead. Of course all this is nothing more than talk....

I found it interesting when they analyzed the light themselves, and the 'specialists' were unable to determine the type of light source, specifically stating it wasn't a flare. I'm really not sure of the credibility of his expertise. '

Here's the rest of that video; 

[video=youtube;l2wLVRVKWAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2wLVRVKWAg[/video]

Out of all the hoopla out there, I really just want to believe in aliens. Probably why on this subject, more than any other, I'm willing to climb out on a smaller limb. I will also freely admit that I really don't have any basis for my belief other than conjecture and grainy photos.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (May 23, 2013)

But I want to believe it is aliens, lol.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (May 23, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I thought about putting bases in the ocean and under the ocean floor before I thought aliens might be there, so I agree with you buddy!
> 
> I, even I, could design a SPACE JET to go from the air to under the water and fly up into space, so why wouldnt aliens know how to make space ships that can do the same?
> 
> I wouldnt mind having a mansion under the ocean floor or even underwater or both!



My reply to the above.http://youtu.be/VCo6BVPGDh0?t=1m23s I can't figure out how to get the video to stop automatically at 1:26, oh well.



Nevaeh420 said:


> I saw some being wearing an invisibility suit on my neighbors roof


And this raises an obvious question....


----------



## tyler.durden (May 23, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> *Its either that I am delusional, a liar or telling the truth; there are no other options!*
> 
> I just dont know what to believe. Was it aliens or not? What do you think?
> 
> ...


I feel pretty safe going with delusional for $200, Alex...


----------



## skunkd0c (May 23, 2013)

Aliens v ghosts the winner fights the tooth fairy, 
Santa v the Easter bunny winner fights Jesus
who won, you decide !


----------



## NietzscheKeen (May 23, 2013)

*  Epic Rap Battles of Fantasy!!!!  *


----------



## NietzscheKeen (May 23, 2013)

And because I couldn't resist...

[video=youtube;TKk8bN8Ka5g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKk8bN8Ka5g[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (May 23, 2013)

Sorry Sorry. This is the last one I promise. I think it is very telling to take a good look at the people claiming to be abductees. I'm not trying to be mean but a lot of times their mannerisms scream mentally deficient (the man in  this video ) or crazy person (his wife with her John Applewhite eyes). Penn & Teller did an episode on alien abductions and they interviewed people that claimed to have been abducted and they asked them if they were on any medication and most of them were on some big time anti-psychotics.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 24, 2013)

Like I said, I dont know if I believe everything they say about the aliens; I remain skeptical but openminded. Its interesting though!

[youtube]LRDlmQer6Dw[/youtube]




~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (May 24, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> And because I couldn't resist...
> 
> [video=youtube;TKk8bN8Ka5g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKk8bN8Ka5g[/video]





NietzscheKeen said:


> Sorry Sorry. This is the last one I promise. I think it is very telling to take a good look at the people claiming to be abductees. I'm not trying to be mean but a lot of times their mannerisms scream mentally deficient (the man in  this video ) or crazy person (his wife with her John Applewhite eyes). Penn & Teller did an episode on alien abductions and they interviewed people that claimed to have been abducted and they asked them if they were on any medication and most of them were on some big time anti-psychotics.


So, Nevaeh. Do you think these people are a. Lying, b. have been on alien spacecraft, or c. delusional? Just wanted to see your judgement on people other than yourself (a little Dunning Kruger, anyone?)...


----------



## NietzscheKeen (May 24, 2013)

I do have to admit that I enjoy Jeremiah Stichen's books. And I almost dropped in on the Unarius Academy of Science, but I chickened out though. I got their book "The True Face of God" and would have hung out with them a bit, but the Raelians don't really have much presence in the US outside of major wacko cities like San Francisco and Sedona.

[video=youtube_share;Gl5MSemNMHI]http://youtu.be/Gl5MSemNMHI?t=2m10s[/video]
As noted in the video, this is all based on a true story.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 24, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> So, Nevaeh. Do you think these people are a. Lying, b. have been on alien spacecraft, or c. delusional? Just wanted to see your judgement on people other than yourself (a little Dunning Kruger, anyone?)...


I think that they are either lying or delusional or delusional liars, IMO! So I will go with options "A" and "C".

You can believe what you want about Me, I'm not claiming to have been abducted. What I am claiming is that I saw about 8 UFOs on July 2 of 2012 and also about a month later I saw a being wearing an invisibility suit on My neighbors roof. I'm not claiming that I know they were aliens for sure because how could I? Like I said, I didnt make that being wearing the invisibility suit come down from the roof and take off his suit and actually have a conversation with him or her. It sounds crazy and it is, but God as My witness I'm telling you the truth. I have not seen ANYTHING like the latter things I talked about ever before or after in My life. I wouldnt mind seeing UFOs again and I wouldnt mind seeing that being wearing the invisibility suit again either but what are the chances of that?

I believed in UFOs before I saw them, but I remained skeptical and to this day I dont know if it was aliens or humans flying the bright blueish flashing lights high up in the sky. I never thought I would see an alien and I remain skeptical to this day anyways because it could have been some human wearing an invisibility suit up on My neighbors house in about August of 2012. To be honest, I just dont know what the origins of what I saw were, but I know what I saw. 

You can draw your own conclusions, but I remain skeptical because of uncertainties. And for the record, I was not doing any drugs at the time and I was sober for every one of them. I dont even think I was stoned; but some of you want to stone Me... Lol 

I'm just trying to share My novel and exciting experiences with My online family. Like I said, I will take a lie detector test to prove that I really believe what I saw.

And as far as the 5 signs in the clouds go, well some of them were just so unnatural and thats why they stuck in My mind. You should have seen God in the clouds, it was beautiful. And the upside-down pyramid was super vivid too. But I've explained what I saw on RIU already.

I have to remain skeptical but I know what I saw, I just dont know if it came from aliens or humans. It could have been either one.

And there is nothing I can say at this point that will make you believe anything I say because some of you guys are like Me, scientific and skepticism is a must without evidence. I have no evidence besides My testimony. But I bet if I had it all on video than you would more likely believe Me. And you wouldnt believe your eyes!

~PEACE~


----------



## mindphuk (May 24, 2013)

No one can see me when I'm wearing my invisibility suit unless it's malfunctioning. However, I will tell you I have never worn it while on someone's roof. That would be unsafe.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 24, 2013)

[youtube]tBqKkRlaZj4[/youtube]

[youtube]PD83dqSfC0Y[/youtube]

[youtube]JKPVQal851U[/youtube]




See, if people didnt have this technology that I would assume that only aliens could have it and I would conclude that I saw an alien, but I just dont know who was wearing the invisibility suit!

The suit that I saw the being wear was far more advanced than these in the videos!

But if people have invisibility suits than aliens do too, for sure. Do you guys think I saw an alien on My neighbors roof or a person?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 24, 2013)

I dont believe everything they say but it sure is interesting to listen to!

[youtube]8EbhHRxmLrA[/youtube]




~PEACE~


----------



## NietzscheKeen (May 24, 2013)

I am in no place to make a judgment about what you claim to have seen. It sounds cool though. Maybe I will be lucky to see one someday too.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 24, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> I am in no place to make a judgment about what you claim to have seen. It sounds cool though. Maybe I will be lucky to see one someday too.


It was cool, but I have a few things to say.

Right after I saw the UFOs I called 911 and told them My report and they said they would call the Airforce. And after I saw the being wearing the invisibility suit, I didnt tell anyone about it for many days and it took months before I told them where I saw the being because I didnt want to blow his spot. I was scared that he might get found by people that would potentially harm him or her so I kept My mouth shut about the location of the being wearing the invisibility suit for a long time. I dont know if I ever will have a "sighting" again but I just have to take it one day at a time.

Christ loves you!




I dont know what to believe but this video might be good insight to some.

[youtube]g-htX1JYis4[/youtube]




~PEACE~


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 25, 2013)

I have always had a fascination with the idea of aliens. I absolutely adore them, from the portrayed evil aliens to the good, given aliens we have all read about, or even made up in our minds. I have thought endlessly about them, and still do. Ideas come and go just as the eb and flow of the tides in the ocean. But when i think deep, and deeply i do think, things just don't seem to match up the way i would purpose them to. 

Say, for example, there is intelligent life other than ours... we could even go as far as saying that they could very well be residing in our own galaxy (about 110 light years across, which is unfathomably difficult to even comprehend). Even so, these alien beings would have to be so advanced as to create machines that can travel close to the speed of light, and/or create machines that can manipulate space time in order to reach us on this pale...blue...dot. 

Now say we put our speculation at rest with accepting that there are aliens within our galaxy that can do this. Now we must ask ourselves yet another very important question, actually the most important question in all of this universe's existence...

WHY?.......

Why would an alien race visit our planet? There has to be some reason doesn't there? For every action there is a reaction. Now you sit, and you think... hmmmmmmm. Well, maybe they would want our resources. If so, I'm sure, with their vast intellect and unimaginable technology... they would just take it. Well, if that is not the case, which it isn't, because it would be completely apparent if that were the case, then what next? 

Could it be, that they want to learn from us? 

Have we not figured out everything there is to know about a fly? How they reproduce, how they act, and so forth? Just how long would it take an alien species thousands if not hundreds of millions of years as advanced as we are to figure out the human genome, the human condition of fear, war, genocide... _superstition_... with hints here and there of compassion and understanding, of forgiveness and riotousness? To me, at least, it doesn't seem like it would take all that long.

You hear stories of people catching UFO's on video, hearsay, pictures... now you fucking think about that for a second. No, actually, think about it long and fucking hard. You are imagining beings, fucking hundreds, of thousands, of millions of years as advanced as our species... and claiming that they are dimwitted, stupid, and clumsy enough to allow themselves to be observed by us infidels by chance on this small insignificant rock?....

Really, you are going to try to tell me that their invisible shields just so happened to fail in the point of time when we have our cameras pointed into the sky?

Don't get me wrong, i want aliens to be real even more so than the mightiest fanatic... but be real, be realistic, don't let what you want to be true conflict with what IS true, the same can be said about religion as well. 

There is no proof at all, what so ever, that aliens have visited us, or are visiting us. And for good reason... because there IS NO REASON for them to do so. And if there was... I'd be damned if they would keep it a secret from us, and even so, for what fucking reason? To just fuck with us?... that just seems too human for me to accept. 

Human fallibility gives us these ideas, human dreams, hopes and fears gives us these ideas, the same goes for religion too. 

Now don't get me wrong, i am not saying that i think alien species do not exist, because i absolutely do, it seems too egotistical to hypothesize otherwise given the size of our universe and the immensity of the galaxies living within it. I am merely a saying that thinking an alien species is visiting our planet, is one of the most egotistical ideas in our history, comparable to religion... when thought about in a rational way, leaving our emotions to rest while we contemplate this subject.

But as i most drudgingly and sympathetically say to everyone in cases like this...

To each their own... /sigh.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 25, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> It was cool, but I have a few things to say.
> 
> Right after I saw the UFOs I called 911 and told them My report and they said they would call the Airforce. And after I saw the being wearing the invisibility suit, I didnt tell anyone about it for many days and it took months before I told them where I saw the being because I didnt want to blow his spot. I was scared that he might get found by people that would potentially harm him or her so I kept My mouth shut about the location of the being wearing the invisibility suit for a long time. I dont know if I ever will have a "sighting" again but I just have to take it one day at a time.


Dude... You called 911 to report unfamiliar objects in the sky, and they told you they'd callt the Air Force? If that actually happened, which I highly doubt, they were totally fucking with you because they identified you as a nut job. If a being is wearing an invisibility suit (which doesn't exist, science is just starting to look into this technology - http://video.pbs.org/video/1786635771/ - view chapter eight), YOU COULDN'T SEE THEM! You may mean a light-bending suit a la the Predator movie, where it is difficult to see the wearer. You didn't see that, either, although you may think that you did. Don't you realize that the mind makes false memories, and/or tricks our vision frequently? Just because one _sees_ something does not mean that thing actually _exists_. You need to familiarize yourself with some basic cognitive science and neuroscience in order to acknowledge how malleable and fallible the human mind actually is. Especially _your_ mind...


----------



## Heisenberg (May 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;iSjTZidEp8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSjTZidEp8Y[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (May 25, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Dude... If a being is wearing an invisibility suit YOU COULDN'T SEE THEM!


Thank you! I thought he was making a joke. Maybe he kept saying it because no one acknowledged it. IDK anymore.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 25, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Dude... You called 911 to report unfamiliar objects in the sky, and they told you they'd callt the Air Force? If that actually happened, which I highly doubt, they were totally fucking with you because they identified you as a nut job....


Yes, after I saw the ~8 UFOs on July 2 of 2012 I called 911 and they said they would call the Air Force. I bet the reason why he told me that was because other people called 911 the same night reporting the same sighting. About a month after I saw the UFOs, I meet a girl and some how we got on the subject and I told her what I saw, and she said that other people were on the beach that night that saw THE SAME UFOs. So I wasnt the only one that had that sighting, unless the girl was lying to Me but why would she do that? The UFOs lights were real bright and blueish and they were moving slowly around. I looked at the sky the whole ride back to My house and I couldnt even see any stars because I live in a city. I'm sure other people that were in the area and looked up into the sky that night saw the same thing. It was real obvious.

FYI, I only saw the UFOs for about a minute or so because at the time I didnt have insurance on My jeep and I didnt want to be on the road. It was like 11:30pm and I didnt want to get in trouble with the cops for not having insurance. So I watched them until the light turned green and than I figured I would go get My mother and have her take her car and we both could go watch the UFOs because I was only 10 minutes from My house when I spotted the UFOs. I came home and told My mother about the UFOs but she was sleeping and didnt care. So I just went to bed because I wasnt going to take My jeep without insurance and risk getting in trouble. But I told the story in My youtube video at the beginning of this thread about the UFOs. 



tyler.durden said:


> If a being is wearing an invisibility suit (which doesn't exist, science is just starting to look into this technology - http://video.pbs.org/video/1786635771/ - view chapter eight), YOU COULDN'T SEE THEM! You may mean a light-bending suit a la the Predator movie, where it is difficult to see the wearer. You didn't see that, either, although you may think that you did.


I showed you the videos of the invisibility cloaks/suits in this thread. What would you call them? And even if people dont have "true" invisibility suits, it doesnt mean that the aliens dont have them. I dont know if I saw an alien or a human but I saw some being that was invisible and than it was partially invisible, like the Predator movie. The being was visible but yet tranlucent, its hard to describe but fascinating!

Call it an invisibility suit or a light-bending suit, I dont care what you call it.




tyler.durden said:


> Don't you realize that the mind makes false memories, and/or tricks our vision frequently? Just because one _sees_ something does not mean that thing actually _exists_. You need to familiarize yourself with some basic cognitive science and neuroscience in order to acknowledge how malleable and fallible the human mind actually is. Especially _your_ mind...


I watched the being wearing the suit for about 2 hours (but I didnt time it). I was sitting on My bed with a 4 power scope attached to My bb gun looking at the being. It was and still is very vivid in My mind. I know what I saw and I'm proclaiming it right now. What do I have to gain from lying about it besides destroying My credibility? I would bet My life on the fact that there was some being wearing an invisibility suit on top of My neighbors house in like August of 2012. You dont have to believe Me but respect My testimony!

You guys are entitled to your beliefs but so am I! There is nothing that you guys can say that will make Me not believe what I saw. I just wish I had it on video because than you would "have" to believe Me.

I'm not going to deny what I saw because of your beliefs about Me!

Christ loves you!



NietzscheKeen said:


> Thank you! I thought he was making a joke. Maybe he kept saying it because no one acknowledged it. IDK anymore.


No, I'm dead serious. I'm not joking at all.

I dont know if it was an alien or a human but I saw some being wearing an "invisibility" suit on top of My neighbors roof in like August of 2012. And thats no joke.

Christ loves you!


----------



## tyler.durden (May 25, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Yes, after I saw the ~8 UFOs on July 2 of 2012 I called 911 and they said they would call the Air Force. I bet the reason why he told me that was because other people called 911 the same night reporting the same sighting. About a month after I saw the UFOs, I meet a girl and some how we got on the subject and I told her what I saw, and she said that other people were on the beach that night that saw THE SAME UFOs. So I wasnt the only one that had that sighting, unless the girl was lying to Me but why would she do that? The UFOs lights were real bright and blueish and they were moving slowly around. I looked at the sky the whole ride back to My house and I couldnt even see any stars because I live in a city. I'm sure other people that were in the area and looked up into the sky that night saw the same thing. It was real obvious.
> 
> FYI, I only saw the UFOs for about a minute or so because at the time I didnt have insurance on My jeep and I didnt want to be on the road. It was like 11:30pm and I didnt want to get in trouble with the cops for not having insurance. So I watched them until the light turned green and than I figured I would go get My mother and have her take her car and we both could go watch the UFOs because I was only 10 minutes from My house when I spotted the UFOs. I came home and told My mother about the UFOs but she was sleeping and didnt care. So I just went to bed because I wasnt going to take My jeep without insurance and risk getting in trouble. But I told the story in My youtube video at the beginning of this thread about the UFOs.


I believe you saw objects in the sky and didn't know what they were. That's what UFO means, Unidentified Flying Object. It does not mean alien space craft. I don't care how many people saw the flying objects, you don't call 911 just because you don't know what something is. It isn't like they were crashing or attacking people. Do you really think local police have a hotline to military branches? That is not how things work, 'Hello, Air Force? This is xyz police department. Some citizens saw some lights in the sky, you'd better spend millions to launch F16s to check out benign lights in the sky!' Please. You can't be that stupid... Well...



> I watched the being wearing the suit for about 2 hours (but I didnt time it). I was sitting on My bed with a 4 power scope attached to My bb gun looking at the being. It was and still is very vivid in My mind. I know what I saw and I'm proclaiming it right now. What do I have to gain from lying about it besides destroying My credibility? I would bet My life on the fact that there was some being wearing an invisibility suit on top of My neighbors house in like August of 2012. You dont have to believe Me but respect My testimony!


Credibility? LMAO! You have ZERO credibility here or with your own family. How can you delude yourself that you do when people have expressed nothing but the opposite view?


> You guys are entitled to your beliefs but so am I! There is nothing that you guys can say that will make Me not believe what I saw. I just wish I had it on video because than you would "have" to believe Me.
> 
> I'm not going to deny what I saw because of your beliefs about Me!


You are free to believe whatever you like, your believing doesn't make it true. Again, just because you saw something doesn't mean it was actually there...



> I showed you the videos of the invisibility cloaks/suits in this thread. What would you call them? And even if people dont have "true" invisibility suits, it doesnt mean that the aliens dont have them. I dont know if I saw an alien or a human but I saw some being that was invisible and than it was partially invisible, like the Predator movie. The being was visible but yet tranlucent, its hard to describe but fascinating!
> 
> Call it an invisibility suit or a light-bending suit, I dont care what you call it.
> 
> ...


Do you even watch the videos you post? They explicitly state that material is an illusion and requires a projector to make the illusion of invisiblity work. Do you believe the being in the suit brought along a projection crew to create an illusion? If so, the material would have been super bright (it's bright enough for the illusion to work even in full daylight), so what you saw couldn't have been in low light. The fact that you don't know enough to admit that your eyes/mind could possibly have been tricking you shows that you do not know how the mind works...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 25, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> I believe you saw objects in the sky and didn't know what they were. That's what UFO means, Unidentified Flying Object. It does not mean alien space craft. I don't care how many people saw the flying objects, you don't call 911 just because you don't know what something is. It isn't like they were crashing or attacking people. Do you really think local police have a hotline to military branches? That is not how things work, 'Hello, Air Force? This is xyz police department. Some citizens saw some lights in the sky, you'd better spend millions to launch F16s to check out benign lights in the sky!' Please. You can't be that stupid... Well...
> 
> Credibility? LMAO! You have ZERO credibility here or with your own family. How can you delude yourself that you do when people have expressed nothing but the opposite view?
> 
> ...


There is no point debating with you Tyler. You always have your way and your views and thats fine.

But your right, I did see UFOs and thats all I know that they were- unidentified flying objects. I never said they were alien or not because I dont know. 

And the same applies to you too, just because YOU believe something doesnt make it true either! Because if you knew all truth than you would know that I am telling the truth, but your just a mortal like the rest of us!

Did these soldiers need a projector?

[youtube]7zKQe-1BUFQ[/youtube]




~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (May 25, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> There is no point debating with you Tyler. You always have your way and your views and thats fine.
> 
> But your right, I did see UFOs and thats all I know that they were- unidentified flying objects. I never said they were alien or not because I dont know.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't you agree that this is likely some known issue or phenomenon as opposed to some unknown secret technology?


----------



## NietzscheKeen (May 25, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Christ loves you!


"God is dead. God remains dead. And we have killed him. Yet his shadow still looms. How shall we comfort ourselves, the murderers of all murderers? What was holiest and mightiest of all that the world has yet owned has bled to death under our knives: who will wipe this blood off us? What water is there for us to clean ourselves? What festivals of atonement, what sacred games shall we have to invent? Is not the greatness of this deed too great for us? Must we ourselves not become gods simply to appear worthy of it?"


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> I have always had a fascination with the idea of aliens. I absolutely adore them, from the portrayed evil aliens to the good, given aliens we have all read about, or even made up in our minds. I have thought endlessly about them, and still do. Ideas come and go just as the eb and flow of the tides in the ocean. But when i think deep, and deeply i do think, things just don't seem to match up the way i would purpose them to.
> 
> Say, for example, there is intelligent life other than ours... we could even go as far as saying that they could very well be residing in our own galaxy (about 110 light years across, which is unfathomably difficult to even comprehend). Even so, these alien beings would have to be so advanced as to create machines that can travel close to the speed of light, and/or create machines that can manipulate space time in order to reach us on this pale...blue...dot.
> 
> ...


To the bolded: it scratches the same deep human itch. "A grown-up cares about us." cn


----------



## NietzscheKeen (May 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> To the bolded: it scratches the same deep human itch. "A grown-up cares about us." cn


This is some serious stuff right here...
You've tickled my psychology g-spot and now my brain is going a million miles per hour.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2013)

One day, with a proper Pilsner in ample supply, I'll have to tell you my whole Boss Monkey hypothesis. cn


----------



## NietzscheKeen (May 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> One day, with a proper Pilsner in ample supply, I'll have to tell you my whole Boss Monkey hypothesis. cn


Lol, deal.

Also, I must say. 31,695 posts in less than 2 years is worthy of  
That is an accomplishment in itself, lol.

Peter Venkman on aliens.
http://youtu.be/qx73vTi5aFo?t=2m8s


----------



## tyler.durden (May 25, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> There is no point debating with you Tyler.


But you are, anyway 



> You always have your way and your views and thats fine.


Thanks.


> But your right, I did see UFOs and thats all I know that they were- unidentified flying objects. I never said they were alien or not because I dont know.


That was my point; do you really think that the police and US Air Force would spend millions to send vessels for an investigation simply because a few people saw lights in the sky? There's lots and lots of lights in the sky these days, welcome to the 21st century...



> And the same applies to you too, just because YOU believe something doesnt make it true either!


That's true, but my beliefs make FAR fewer assumptions than your own, so I'm probably right...


> *Because if you knew all truth than you would know that I am telling the truth*, but your just a mortal like the rest of us!


Can't argue with that...


> Did these soldiers need a projector?
> 
> ~PEACE~


What you have there is legitimate footage of Berkeley scientists that are working on bending light around objects, very similar to the Nova video I listed a few posts back. The video of soldiers afterward that shows a dude at the end run and climb onto a tank is obviously just bad CGI, probably photoshop like a few commenters stated. So, you have legitimacy mixed with YT sensationalistic bullshit. You should learn to differentiate between the two...


----------



## 420IAMthatIAM (May 26, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> This thread is about aliens and whatnot!
> 
> Do you believe in beings from different planets or not?
> 
> ...


there are quite a few here where I live, are you talking with papers or without papers?


----------



## NietzscheKeen (May 26, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Do you even watch the videos you post? They explicitly state that material is an illusion and requires a projector to make the illusion of invisiblity work. Do you believe the being in the suit brought along a projection crew to create an illusion? If so, the material would have been super bright (it's bright enough for the illusion to work even in full daylight), so what you saw couldn't have been in low light. The fact that you don't know enough to admit that your eyes/mind could possibly have been tricking you shows that you do not know how the mind works...


Yeah Nevaeh420! http://youtu.be/1oUqXdG7Xi4?t=43s


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 26, 2013)

420IAMthatIAM said:


> there are quite a few here where I live, are you talking with papers or without papers?


Are you talking about illegal aliens?

Christ loves you!

~PEACE~


----------



## BygonEra (May 27, 2013)

Lol what an ironic thread... I was tripping pretty good on some shrooms last night and stared at the stars for a good hour or two. I swear I saw some kind of UFO (actually multiple UFO's) because I remember thinking that it was far too high/barely recognizable to be a plane... so, I sat and wondered if it is truly possible for us to be the most advanced society in the ENTIRE "infinite" universe.... and I decided it wasn't lol. I've never "believed" in aliens and still don't really... I don't beleive in ghosts and shit or anything I can't see the facts for. But, I started REALLY thinking about the universe... I mean, first of all, how could it possibly be infinite? How is empty space infinite? There is NO infinite number... Pi is not infinite, and I'm just waiting until we figure that out for the universe... although that would scare the absolute shit out of me. 

Obviously I was tripping last night, so I doubt I really saw any UFO's lol. That said, if the universe is indeed infinite, it's literally impossible that there isn't another planet in the the exact same configuration as our earth and the sun. And if that's the case, there MUST be a society in the universe that is far more advanced than us... maybe billions or trillions of years more advanced. And at that point, isn't pretty likely that they would be able to navigate the universe from galaxy to galaxy??

So yeah... I guess shrooms changed my belief in aliens haha.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 27, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> Lol what an ironic thread... I was tripping pretty good on some shrooms last night and stared at the stars for a good hour or two. I swear I saw some kind of UFO (actually multiple UFO's) because I remember thinking that it was far too high/barely recognizable to be a plane... so, I sat and wondered if it is truly possible for us to be the most advanced society in the ENTIRE "infinite" universe.... and I decided it wasn't lol. I've never "believed" in aliens and still don't really... I don't beleive in ghosts and shit or anything I can't see the facts for. But, I started REALLY thinking about the universe... I mean, first of all, how could it possibly be infinite? How is empty space infinite? There is NO infinite number... Pi is not infinite, and I'm just waiting until we figure that out for the universe... although that would scare the absolute shit out of me.
> 
> Obviously I was tripping last night, so I doubt I really saw any UFO's lol. That said, if the universe is indeed infinite, it's literally impossible that there isn't another planet in the the exact same configuration as our earth and the sun. And if that's the case, there MUST be a society in the universe that is far more advanced than us... maybe billions or trillions of years more advanced. And at that point, isn't pretty likely that they would be able to navigate the universe from galaxy to galaxy??
> 
> So yeah... I guess shrooms changed my belief in aliens haha.


The universe isn't infinite, it had a beginning at one point and most signs point to it eventually having an end


----------



## tyler.durden (May 27, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> Lol what an ironic thread... I was tripping pretty good on some shrooms last night and stared at the stars for a good hour or two. I swear I saw some kind of UFO (actually multiple UFO's) because I remember thinking that it was far too high/barely recognizable to be a plane... so, I sat and wondered if it is truly possible for us to be the most advanced society in the ENTIRE "infinite" universe.... and I decided it wasn't lol. I've never "believed" in aliens and still don't really... I don't beleive in ghosts and shit or anything I can't see the facts for. But, I started REALLY thinking about the universe... I mean, first of all, how could it possibly be infinite? How is empty space infinite? There is NO infinite number... Pi is not infinite, and I'm just waiting until we figure that out for the universe... although that would scare the absolute shit out of me.
> 
> Obviously I was tripping last night, so I doubt I really saw any UFO's lol. That said, if the universe is indeed infinite, it's literally impossible that there isn't another planet in the the exact same configuration as our earth and the sun. And if that's the case, there MUST be a society in the universe that is far more advanced than us... maybe billions or trillions of years more advanced. And at that point, isn't pretty likely that they would be able to navigate the universe from galaxy to galaxy??
> 
> So yeah... I guess shrooms changed my belief in aliens haha.


The cosmos is vast, indeed, and probability suggests that there are millions of planets (or moons or what have you) that are in the goldilock's zone to encourage life. Probability also suggests that some of these planets that are older than ours developed life to a point of intelligence, culture and technology more advanced than our own. Whether they exist or not, no empircal evidence has ever been shown that they've ever been to Earth...


----------



## BygonEra (May 27, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> The cosmos is vast, indeed, and probability suggests that there are millions of planets (or moons or what have you) that are in the goldilock's zone to encourage life. Probability also suggests that some of these planets that are older than ours developed life to a point of intelligence, culture and technology more advanced than our own. Whether they exist or not, no empircal evidence has ever been shown that they've ever been to Earth...


Right... there is no proof, which is why I'm skeptical and always have been. And while I still laugh at the thought, you do have to wonder...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 28, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The universe isn't infinite, it had a beginning at one point and most signs point to it eventually having an end


You cant forget about the Multiverse, or universes besides our own!

How many other universes are there out in the Multiverse? We just dont know!

To say that our universe is THE ONLY ONE is to be hubris because space just goes on forever and ever. 

We are all actually "infinitly" small compared to space and the Multiverse. 

Christ loves you!

~PEACE~


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 28, 2013)

There is no evidence of any other universes outside our own, so it is pointless to speculate about them or their qualities


----------



## Heisenberg (May 28, 2013)

The man who claims to be the son of god is appealing to the concept of hubris...


----------



## Red1966 (May 28, 2013)

KingSemiazas said:


> I walked into a bar and seen this odd lookin dude and double looked him and he caught me and we made eye contact and I knew he was "different". About 30 minutes later my gf got up to go potty and I went out to the smoking deck, I was the only one out there. Then dude came out and told me his name and I told him mine,then he told me where he lived, that he had 2 kids,(that live with their mom), where he and where he works all without me asking or saying anything inbetween all of this. Then my gf came out and stole my attention thank god and he went away. It just felt like he was feeding me fake human aspects of his life. I know he followed me out there and that's what makes it all so odd


 I think you just had your first encounter with homosexuality, not an "alien".


----------



## Red1966 (May 28, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Scientists have sent the atomic structure of chemicals across a body of water, not the chemical itself, the water particles just take form of the chemical thats on the other end of the pond I guess, I cant remember. Im paraphrasing but the scientists said its a step in the direction of teleportation. Aliens probably have that shit down pat for transportation. Or they could be interdemesional too, theres obviously some way they can get here faster than light can. A million years is a blink of an eye when it comes to the age of the universe. Its more than possible for an intelligent species to be one million years more advanced than us and have figured out and mastered the physics of the universe to the point were physics and metaphysics finally meet and are able to be controlled.


 Sounds like bullshit. Lets base a new religion on it!


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> The man who claims to be the son of god is appealing to the concept of hubris...


----------



## Red1966 (May 28, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I dont know what aliens are up to, but I wouldnt mind finding out. I wouldnt say they are "behind absolutely ALL unexplained phenomena", but I'm sure they are behind some of it. You'RE right, I dont even write "you're" anymore; I always type "your". I never liked english class, personally! That dude can rap fast for a white guy. Lol  EDIT- Christ loves you! Your sooo funny! Lol  Christ loves you! Lol! Christ loves you! Maybe you didnt like My youtube video but I'll show it to you typed out. Its from My last thread that, regrettably, you closed. And for the record, I've lived for 27 years and looking at clouds My whole life and I havent seen any other signs before or after those 5 signs that I saw in like 2008-2009. They stood out to Me because they they looked like something or someone was shaping them to be that way, they were not natural. If YOU saw what I saw than it would be a different story, I dont have pictures of the signs in the clouds that I saw but I wish I did. Even more, I wish I had an actual video of the alien (or some being) that was wearing an invisibility suit on top of My neighbors house. That would make My claims irrefutable, and I can only describe to you what I saw to the best of My ability. I really wish I had it ALL on video but I dont have any of it on video, so it is what it is. *Revelation 1:7 New King James Version (NKJV) [SUP]7[/SUP]Behold, He is coming with clouds, and every eye will see Him, even they who pierced Him. And all the tribes of the earth will mourn because of Him. Even so, Amen. Revelation 1:13-14 New King James Version (NKJV) [SUP]13 [/SUP]and in the midst of the seven lampstands One like the Son of Man, clothed with a garment down to the feet and girded about the chest with a golden band. [SUP]14 [/SUP]His head and hair were white like wool, as white as snow, and His eyes like a flame of fire; Revelation 14:14-16 New King James Version (NKJV) Reaping the Earth&#8217;s Harvest [SUP]14 [/SUP]Then I looked, and behold, a white cloud, and on the cloud sat One like the Son of Man, having on His head a golden crown, and in His hand a sharp sickle. [SUP]15 [/SUP]And another angel came out of the temple, crying with a loud voice to Him who sat on the cloud, &#8220;Thrust in Your sickle and reap, for the time has come for You[SUP][a][/SUP] to reap, for the harvest of the earth is ripe.&#8221; [SUP]16 [/SUP]So He who sat on the cloud thrust in His sickle on the earth, and the earth was reaped. Matthew 24:30 New King James Version (NKJV) [SUP]30 [/SUP]Then the sign of the Son of Man will appear in heaven, and then all the tribes of the earth will mourn, and they will see the Son of Man coming on the clouds of heaven with power and great glory. Luke 21:27-28 New King James Version (NKJV) [SUP]27 [/SUP]Then they will see the Son of Man coming in a cloud with power and great glory. [SUP]28 [/SUP]Now when these things begin to happen, look up and lift up your heads, because your redemption draws near.&#8221; *I talked about the signs in the clouds last in the video but I am going to talk about it first now. The first sign I saw in the clouds was God. This is the story, I was driving around the city with My friend Patrick and for some reason I stopped at a place where I used to go scuba diving for quahogs. As soon as I pulled over I saw God in the clouds and the sun was right behind His face and He had long wavy hair. There was a stripe across His chest and I later learned that this might represent the sickle indicating THE END OF THE AGE! It looked like He was wearing a long robe all the way down to His feet. So He had long wavy hair and the sun was behind His face and there was a stipe across His chest and He was wearing a robe. I watched this for about 5 minutes until the wind blew it away. This was 2008 or 2009. The second sign I saw in the clouds was an up-side-down pyramid with about 3 layers to it. I was going grocery shopping with My mom and I looked up in the clouds and I saw this pyramid with like 3 layers to it. I really didnt know what to make of it so I just went into the store. Thats the story and it happened in 2008 or 2009. The third sign I saw was a BLACK cloud. It was Good Friday of 2009 and I just took a drive to a park down the street from My house. I parked and when I looked up I saw a BLACK cloud and a white cloud. The BLACK cloud was flying low and it was in front of Me but the white cloud was flying high to the left. I watched it for about 20 minutes and then I left the park and went home. But there was a low flying BLACK cloud and a high flying white cloud and I was sent to prison for fighting with My dad about a week later. Thats what happened. The fourth sign I saw in the clouds was wavy clouds right after I thought about living in the ocean. It was 2009 and I was in prison for fighting with my dad. I saw on TV a picture of the ocean and than it hit Me, I thought "why cant we live IN the ocean like underwater?". I started to brainstorm and tell My fellow inmates that we can live underwater and whatnot. Than less than an hour later or so, we went to go to another building to go eat food, in prison. On the way to the chow hall I looked up and saw that the sky was full of undulating waves. It was beautiful and I pointed it out to My fellow inmates. But the funny thing about it is that the clouds came RIGHT AFTER I thought about living underwater for the first time. Thats what happened! The fifth and last sign that I saw in the clouds was that the clouds were split in half. I was in prison in 2009 and I found a picture of Jesus where He was standing outside and there was a strip of clouds in the backround. It was just a single strip of clouds in the backround. I put the picture of Jesus in My cell window and than soon later it was time to go eat. When I left that building to go to eat lunch I looked up at the clouds and the sky was parted in half, a complete opposite of what the picture of Jesus looked like. The sky was parted in two with a blue strip in the middle. That was the last sign I saw in the clouds and that was in 2009. On June 2 of 2012 I saw ~8 UFOs in My city. I was going to the closest McDonalds near My house and when I got there they closed and hour early or so. So I figured I would go to the 24/7 McDonalds a few miles away but on My way there I stopped at a Burger King. I got My meal and I took a right out of the parking lot. I looked up to the left and I saw some very bright stars, or what seemed to be very bright stars. I then noticed that they were flashing and had colors to them of blue, purple and green light. I noticed also that they were moving slightly. As I said in the video, I didnt have insurance at the time and I didnt want to get pulled over for looking at UFOs. I went to pull out My cell phone to snap a picture but I couldnt pull out My phone quick enough because the light turned green at the intersection. I then went home to get My mother to come look but she was sleeping and didnt want to wake up. So I called 911 and told them My story and they said they would call the Airforce. And thats what happened on that night! About the ALIEN that I saw about a month after I saw the ~8 UFOs, it was about August of 2012. This is the story. I was at home and it was windy out. I kept noticing that a trees leaves were blowing funny. There was an anomaly in the way the leaves were blowing in this one tree. I kept looking at that anomaly and I asked Myself "why is the tree blowing so funny?" So I went to My room and got My BB gun (and layed on My bed) and I looked at the anomaly where the tree was blowing funny and I looked at it with a 4 power scope. At first I could see nothing. But I kept looking because I knew something was funny. I would look with the BB gun and than with My eyes. Than after maybe a half an hour I saw a face with two eyes that let light pass right through. The face was greenish gray but I could see right through the eyes. The alien or a person wearing an invisibility suit was about 20 yards away from Me on My neighbors roof. At the time I thought he was in a tree but he was on My neighbors roof. Than after watching that for about 30 minutes or so, I saw an up-side-down smile of letting light pass right through. The smile lasted for about 30 seconds and then he was just letting light pass through circles on its upper part at random. This lasted for quite a long time but I was not timing any part of this encounter. I later saw his body and he was looking at me with a real face that was like painted in an invisibility paint. I saw him bringing his hands to his head and it looked like he was smoking something to me. It was crazy. It looked like he was laying down the whole time. I honestly dont know if it was an alien or some person wearing an invisibility suit. But he was on My neighbors roof and I watched him for about 2 hours total. The reason why I stopped watching him was because it was getting dark out and its hard to see a being wearing an invisibility suit at night, lol. But that happened in about August of 2012! These are all true stories but what do they all mean? These things actually happened to Me and thats why I am talking about it. It was either God or ALIENS or the governments HAARP or something that can manipulate clouds because I know what I saw in the clouds. As far as the UFOs go, they were just that- Unidentified Flying Objects. And the ALIEN was some kind of person wearing an invisibility suit, whether from Earth or another planet, I do not know. Christ loves you! I bet they are everywhere too. I bet there is intelligent life in most every star system because there is so much power to tap into from the star that can be converted into matter of other forms of energy. If it were up to Me I would collect astroids and comets and bring them together to make new planets and I'm sure the aliens have done this and can do this. I sure hope they are benevolent because they most likely are smarter than us and could destroy us with the push of a button. But they seem to have left us alone, for the most part, so why would they all of a sudden get hostile with us? Earths civilization is just in its baby stages because whats earth going to be like in another 10,000 years? or more? I dont know if I saw an alien wearing an invisibility suit or a human wearing an invisibility suit, but whatever it was it was smart. It was smart for secretly making it into the city and perching itself up on My neighbors roof. And the light show that I saw was pretty amazing too, it was letting light pass right through its suit. Christ loves you! Maybe the aliens will share technology with us? But the speed of light is pretty fast anyways, even if they could "only" travel at the speed of light than they could still be intergalactic. When you travel at nearly the speed of light, times slows down inside of your space ship. So what seems like ~2,013 years went by (to the people on a planet), to the people in the space ship only a couple of years or less could have elapsed, or at least in theory! So when you go nearly the speed of light you are actually time-traveling, and that is a fact. So I bet the aliens are time travelers and thats how they can go from star to star, or planet to planet because they are time-traveling by going nearly the speed of light. And if they can go 99.999999% of the speed of light than who knows what that means as far as time travel goes? Maybe time-traveling aliens wrote the Bible? And the story of Jesus was meant for today? Who knows what kind of technology they have, and thats what kinda scares Me because we dont know what they have, we can only speculate. I'm kinda hoping that we make friends with them one day and learn all we can to better suit the planet and get rid of pollution, waste, disease, sickness, inefficiencies and any other bad things that we are doing. Christ loves you! [youtube]qORYO0atB6g[/youtube] ~PEACE~


 You realize of course, that the aliens consider us "food"?


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> The man who claims to be the son of god is appealing to the concept of hubris...


----------



## Red1966 (May 28, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Padawanbater2, people make crop circles and not the aliens! People make crop circles for fun and to "freak out" the populace! People make crop circles for entertainment and to draw attention to their art work! I watched a video about it, lol  ~PEACE~


 people make crop circles and charge admission to "UFO experts" to look at them.


----------



## Red1966 (May 28, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Zurgofab's Witnesses


 .lol.......


----------



## Red1966 (May 28, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> No one can see me when I'm wearing my invisibility suit unless it's malfunctioning. However, I will tell you I have never worn it while on someone's roof. That would be unsafe.


 Crossing the street in an invisibility suit is unsafe. Fuckers don't even slow down before they run over you.


----------



## Red1966 (May 28, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> I am in no place to make a judgment about what you claim to have seen. It sounds cool though. Maybe I will be lucky to see one someday too.


 Take 3 hits of LSD. You'll see em!


----------



## mindphuk (May 29, 2013)

Red1966 said:


> Crossing the street in an invisibility suit is unsafe. Fuckers don't even slow down before they run over you.


Yea, but women's locker rooms make up for all that....


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> Yea, but women's locker rooms make up for all that....


I'd think there's a risk. Women unobserved in their own locker rooms are (very likely) about as ladylike as the inside of the Snap-On truck. You might be scarred for life. cn


----------



## mindphuk (May 29, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I'd think there's a risk. Women unobserved in their own locker rooms are (very likely) about as ladylike as the inside of the Snap-On truck. You might be scarred for life. cn


Nope. It's all pillow fights and grab ass. 


'neer, why the fuck do you have to mess with my fantasies?


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> Nope. It's all pillow fights and grab ass.
> 
> 
> 'neer, why the fuck do you have to mess with my fantasies?


What does not kill them, makes them stronger.  cn


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 29, 2013)

So how about them aliens? Lol...

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 29, 2013)

Red1966 said:


> You realize of course, that the aliens consider us "food"?


I never heard of aliens eating people to be honest with you!

~PEACE~


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 30, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I never heard of aliens eating people to be honest with you!
> 
> ~PEACE~


Aliens wouldn't be interested in eating or mating with humans, their physiology wouldn't be evolved to use us in any way as their own history would be absent of humans. It would be like saying if we found kryptonite, we would fuck or eat it. No, we wouldn't, kryptonite doesn't exist in our history, so our systems wouldn't be able to recognize it, especially not for anything beneficial.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 30, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Aliens wouldn't be interested in eating or mating with humans, their physiology wouldn't be evolved to use us in any way as their own history would be absent of humans. It would be like saying if we found kryptonite, we would fuck or eat it. No, we wouldn't, kryptonite doesn't exist in our history, so our systems wouldn't be able to recognize it, especially not for anything beneficial.


Please tell me more on aliens physiology, I didnt know you had knowledge about aliens .

Lol jokes of course. I dont think aliens eat us but I do think they get jiggy with us (or our souls ). Abductees all around the world share the same story of alien lovin, mostly males though because alien peckers are apparently WAY too small for them to have sex with females. Also many stories of women nurturing hybrid human/alien freak babies, those stories are a bit disturbing. And before the concept of aliens, all of this was happening with Fairies, and Elves etc, perhaps they are the same thing


----------



## MellowFarmer (May 31, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> This thread is about aliens and whatnot!
> 
> Do you believe in beings from different planets or not?
> 
> ...


 I believe it is terribly naive to believe we are alone in this vast universe or multiverse. We would definetely be far behind them evolution speaking considering we inhabit the newest part and so life anywhere else must be much more evolved and advanced. Until I saw a youtuber I respect post on orbs I did feel that they had no interest in us because of this hillbillyness but the crop circles are hella convincing evidence! I also hear from credible sources that we have somehow gotten a few crashed ships that we have used to actually travel through time but that is as far as I have investigated.

I feel these may not be aliens per se but a spirit form but I believe you.

What info have you dug up since?


----------



## MellowFarmer (May 31, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> .......................View attachment 2665055


My are you sharing your disorder on an alien thread?


----------



## MellowFarmer (May 31, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> You guys dont have to believe Me because I wouldnt believe Myself if I didnt see these things for Myself. But I saw like 8 UFOs on July 2 of 2012 and about a month later I saw some being wearing an invisibility suit on My neighbors roof about 10-20 yards from Me. I was in My home but he was outside on My neighbors roof! But to be bluntly honest with you all, I dont know who was flying the UFOs that I saw, whether they were aliens or people from a government flying SOMETHING with very bright blueish lights that were flashing. And also, I dont know if the being I saw on My neighbors roof was an alien or some person from a government that was wearing an invisibility suit.
> 
> I just dont know what the origins were of what I saw, but I know what I saw. The big question that I have is "Was it aliens or was it people?" I just dont know. Like I said, I wish that I cought both the UFOs and the being wearing the invisibility suit on video camera but I dont have that evidence. It would blow you away to see the being wearing the invisibility suit because he put on quite the show with letting light circles pass right through. It was amazing in My opinion and I have never seen anything like it before or since. I wish that if I see it again I will catch it on video for all to see but I dont know what the chances of that are.
> 
> ...


Right on, haters hate it is what they do. Like ripping on your video presentation and cn's attempt at humor and cn is not normally a hater so I am disappointed dude and this shit is why I stay the fuck away from Rollie a lot recently!

He only wants an honest discussion on something that is obviously not important to any of you haters except that it was an easy target. Your Fear Programming is distressing me. Peace and Love.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 1, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Abductees all around the world share the same story of alien lovin, mostly males though because alien peckers are apparently WAY too small for them to have sex with females.


LMAO 

So your saying that men are having sex with female aliens? If the male aliens peckers are that small than the female aliens must have a tight pussy! LMAO 

I dont know about that though because you cant make a guy have sex, you cant really rape a dude because if he is not attracted to the alien than how is he going to get hard? I dont think I could get hard over some alien chick if she was nasty and I thusly wouldnt be able to or want to have sex with her. Maybe they are hott? Lol!



Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Also many stories of women nurturing hybrid human/alien freak babies, those stories are a bit disturbing.


If they are hybrids than their DNA would be different than "normal" humans and thus the DNA would be part alien. If a female abductee is pregnant with an alleged hybrid than why not get DNA testing to see if the aliens are really making hybrid human aliens. That would be conclusive evidence to Me.

I wonder what the babies/children look like too. 

They would have to do DNA testing to check the veracity of these "abductee" claims.

Christ loves you!



MellowFarmer said:


> I believe it is terribly naive to believe we are alone in this vast universe or multiverse.


Agreed!



MellowFarmer said:


> We would definetely be far behind them evolution speaking considering we inhabit the newest part and so life anywhere else must be much more evolved and advanced. .


We have only been able to fly for what 110 years? And look at how far we have come. We now have jets and space ships and we've allegedly been to the moon with people in the space shuttle. We have stealth fighters and stealth bombers and planes that can go Mach 10 or ~7,000 mph.

And thats only in about 100 years. Whos to say whats going to happen in 10,000 years?



MellowFarmer said:


> Until I saw a youtuber I respect post on orbs I did feel that they had no interest in us because of this hillbillyness but the crop circles are hella convincing evidence! I also hear from credible sources that we have somehow gotten a few crashed ships that we have used to actually travel through time but that is as far as I have investigated.
> 
> I feel these may not be aliens per se but a spirit form but I believe you.


Crop circles are made by people buddy, sorry. Its art work for the builders. 

But ya, I'm sure that we have traveled through time, if not doing so at the present. Einsteins theory of relativity permits time travel and its probably a fact, but I've never done it nor do I know anyone that has time traveled. But as you travel faster towards the speed of light, time slows down in the space ship and when you come back, a 1,000 years could have gone by on the planet. You need to go real fast though! 



MellowFarmer said:


> What info have you dug up since?


The sightings of the being wearing the invisibility suit and the UFOs were a one time thing. The being wearing the invisibility suit was mind blowing, I coulnt believe it and I dont know who or what it was till this day. 

I dont really study aliens that much besides what I've posted on this thread. If I find something thats good I will post it here (but its hard to find "credible" evidence of the elusive beings).



MellowFarmer said:


> Right on, haters hate it is what they do. Like ripping on your video presentation and cn's attempt at humor and cn is not normally a hater so I am disappointed dude and this shit is why I stay the fuck away from Rollie a lot recently!
> 
> He only wants an honest discussion on something that is obviously not important to any of you haters except that it was an easy target. Your Fear Programming is distressing me. Peace and Love.


Thanks buddy!

Christ loves you!

~PEACE~


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jun 1, 2013)

I truly feel sorry for that kid... i think the possibility of living a "normal" life and getting a girlfriend is well beyond his ability now. I hope being crazy gives you more satisfaction and happiness than getting a girlfriend and acquiring friends, going camping and canoeing, getting drunk playing cards with all your buddies. 

I feel sorry for you Nev, and i'm not saying that to be mean... i'm saying it with compassion in hopes that someday you will give up the crazy and trade it in for a fun and rewarding lifestyle full of companions and friends, adventures and good memories.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 1, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> I truly feel sorry for that kid... i think the possibility of living a "normal" life and getting a girlfriend is well beyond his ability now. I hope being crazy gives you more satisfaction and happiness than getting a girlfriend and acquiring friends, going camping and canoeing, getting drunk playing cards with all your buddies.
> 
> I feel sorry for you Nev, and i'm not saying that to be mean... i'm saying it with compassion in hopes that someday you will give up the crazy and trade it in for a fun and rewarding lifestyle full of companions and friends, adventures and good memories.


You dont know Me, you can only know what I've posted on RIU or My youtube videos.

Dont worry about Me buddy, worry about yourself!

I'm fine.

~PEACE~


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 1, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> LMAO
> 
> So your saying that men are having sex with female aliens? If the male aliens peckers are that small than the female aliens must have a tight pussy! LMAO
> 
> ...


What DNA evidence would there be when the aliens have the hybrid babies? These are just stories you gotta remember, but consistent stories with the same theme all around the world, even all through time when there was no concept of aliens, they called them Elves and Fairies and what not. The guys said that the female aliens were quite seductive too and pretty yet would turn into animals when fucking and make threatening grunts lol.

I dont think there is any female abductees who successfully had sex with a dude alien, like I said, tiny dicks lol and I think the hybrids are interdimensional like the aliens so there wouldnt really be proof unless they manifested themselves in our physical world and exposed themselves for all people to learn from them... Reaching deep into the "What if" drawer on this one though lol.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 5, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> What DNA evidence would there be when the aliens have the hybrid babies? These are just stories you gotta remember, but consistent stories with the same theme all around the world, even all through time when there was no concept of aliens, they called them Elves and Fairies and what not. The guys said that the female aliens were quite seductive too and pretty yet would turn into animals when fucking and make threatening grunts lol.
> 
> I dont think there is any female abductees who successfully had sex with a dude alien, like I said, tiny dicks lol and I think the hybrids are interdimensional like the aliens so there wouldnt really be proof unless they manifested themselves in our physical world and exposed themselves for all people to learn from them... Reaching deep into the "What if" drawer on this one though lol.


You'll like this Chief Walkin Eagle!

[youtube]7vyVe-6YdUk[/youtube]




~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 5, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> What DNA evidence would there be when the aliens have the hybrid babies? These are just stories you gotta remember, but consistent stories with the same theme all around the world, even all through time when there was no concept of aliens, they called them Elves and Fairies and what not. The guys said that the female aliens were quite seductive too and pretty yet would turn into animals when fucking and make threatening grunts lol.
> 
> I dont think there is any female abductees who successfully had sex with a dude alien, like I said, tiny dicks lol and I think the hybrids are interdimensional like the aliens so there wouldnt really be proof unless they manifested themselves in our physical world and exposed themselves for all people to learn from them... Reaching deep into the "What if" drawer on this one though lol.


Another interesting myth that sprung up in different non -connected cultures around the world is dragons. Each major culture, Western or Eastern, had their own distinct dragon mythology. Interesting. What that tells me that there is something about the idea of large, fire-breathing lizards that is almost innate to human nature. Very much like the concept of gods. But this doesn't mean a single dragon has ever actually existed...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 5, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Another interesting myth that sprung up in different non -connected cultures around the world is dragons. Each major culture, Western or Eastern, had their own distinct dragon mythology. Interesting. What that tells me that there is something about the idea of large, fire-breathing lizards that is almost innate to human nature. Very much like the concept of gods. But this doesn't mean a single dragon has ever actually existed...


My guess is early man discovered dinosaur bones, didn't know what the fuck he was looking at, and attributed it to mythical creatures. Just another case of people thinking they know what something is and fooling themselves into believing it. Then came the 1800's and science told us what those bones really were


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 5, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> My guess is early man discovered dinosaur bones, didn't know what the fuck he was looking at, and attributed it to mythical creatures. Just another case of people thinking they know what something is and fooling themselves into believing it. Then came the 1800's and science told us what those bones really were


My brain did not even go to that obvious place. Thanks, Pad


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 5, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Another interesting myth that sprung up in different non -connected cultures around the world is dragons. Each major culture, Western or Eastern, had their own distinct dragon mythology. Interesting. What that tells me that there is something about the idea of large, fire-breathing lizards that is almost innate to human nature. Very much like the concept of gods. But this doesn't mean a single dragon has ever actually existed...


I think all those cultures got high as fuck on psychedelics and were somehow able to share visions of those same beings/creatures of myth all around the world. I dont think any of them have ever existed in our reality (perhaps aliens) but in another reality that psychedelics gives us a tiny peek into.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 5, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I think all those cultures got high as fuck on psychedelics and were somehow able to share visions of those same beings/creatures of myth all around the world. I dont think any of them have ever existed in our reality (perhaps aliens) but in another reality that psychedelics gives us a tiny peek into.


I think it's more likely that dragons actually existed


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 6, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Another interesting myth that sprung up in different non -connected cultures around the world is dragons. Each major culture, Western or Eastern, had their own distinct dragon mythology. Interesting. What that tells me that there is something about the idea of large, fire-breathing lizards that is almost innate to human nature. Very much like the concept of gods. But this doesn't mean a single dragon has ever actually existed...


Most dragons didn't breathe fire....


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 12, 2013)

This is a good video!

[youtube]5ReHCCCdWgU[/youtube]




~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 12, 2013)

The alien that I saw kind of looked like this except his eyes were not glowing.

But the being was translucent like this. 

I wish I had a video but I dont. 

This is the best picture I can find to depict what I saw.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 12, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> The alien that I saw kind of looked like this except his eyes were not glowing.
> 
> But the being was translucent like this.
> 
> ...


Had you taken your meds that night?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 12, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Had you taken your meds that night?


You shouldnt concern yourself with My medications, I'm sick of it. Its not like I'm talking much meds anways. Just a sleeping pill, lithium and an anti-anxiety. 

Do YOU take ANY meds?

But to answer your question, NO, I didnt take My meds at that time because I saw the alien during the daytime. I stopped watching him when it started to get dark out because he was hard to see even in the day light. It was translucent.

Christ loves you!

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 12, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> You shouldnt concern yourself with My medications, I'm sick of it. Its not like I'm talking much meds anways. Just a sleeping pill, lithium and an anti-anxiety.


Did you take them the night before?


> Do YOU take ANY meds?


I smoke my share of weed...


> But to answer your question, NO, I didnt take My meds at that time because I saw the alien during the daytime. I stopped watching him when it started to get dark out because he was hard to see even in the day light. It was translucent.


Ah, that makes more sense...


> Christ loves you!


Does he take any meds?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 12, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> You shouldnt concern yourself with My medications, I'm sick of it. Its not like I'm talking much meds anways. Just a sleeping pill, lithium and an anti-anxiety.
> 
> Do YOU take ANY meds?
> 
> ...


Is there anything that could convince you you're just a normal insignificant human being, like everybody else?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 12, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Did you take them the night before?


Yes I always take My med at night. I was in My right mind when I saw the being wearing the "invisibility suit".



tyler.durden said:


> I smoke my share of weed...


Do you take ANYTHING else? Maybe for your ego? An anti inflammatory for your big head?



tyler.durden said:


> Does he take any meds?


What do you think?

Christ loves you!



Padawanbater2 said:


> Is there anything that could convince you you're just a normal insignificant human being, like everybody else?


Yes, your post just did it. I'm just a normal insignificant human being, I'm just a normal insignificant human being, I'm just a normal insignificant human being, etc.... Maybe I should say it some more? Lol 

But being serious, I am just a normal human being, like everybody else but I have "different" beliefs. I realize that I'm a regular guy with a Christ complex. I cant help it. You guys read My thread about My rants on why I believe that I am the Son of God. I dont want to type it out again, but I feel as though I am special, but we all are special and NOT insignificant. I might suck at life but so what? most of us do. We all are still special even though we suck at life.

Christ loves you!

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 12, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Yes I always take My med at night. I was in My right mind when I saw the being wearing the "invisibility suit".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liked your post so much I wanted to include it in my reply so you couldn't edit it. You're a good guy, Neveah, just a little nuts


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 12, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> I liked your post so much I wanted to include it in my reply so you couldn't edit it. You're a good guy, Neveah, just a little nuts


Wow, thanks. 

I consider you (guys) as My friend(s) because I talk to you enough. And I appreciate your objective opinions. 

But your right, and I admit that I'm a little nuts!

Christ loves you!

~PEACE~


----------



## Kervork (Jun 14, 2013)

Aliens.... Why don't we see more?

Depends on one thing mainly... Does a civilization develop faster than light travel before they evolve into a non-physical (as we know it) entity.

It is highly unlikely that the future looks like star trek where humans zip around the galaxy. Yes, we will zip around the galaxy, but we won't be human. It is far easier to evolve out of being humans and into some non-biological entity than it is to travel faster than the speed of light. That entity, then probably doesn't give a shit about the speed of light because it lives for a billion years. That entity probably doesn't give a shit about humans either. Why visit a puny planet when you can eat black holes and shoot super novas out your ass for fun.

My guess is that a species uses radio wave communications for perhaps 1000 years before evolving past that. The window between using tools and singularity may only be 5,000 years or less. In a universe that is billions of years old, is it no wonder we don't meet anyone at our stage of evolution. Doesn't mean there is no one out there though.

I doubt our scientists would even recognize a civilization that was a million more years advanced then ours. Some of that crazy ass huge galactic shit going on like quazars and stars falling into black holes might just be an alien civilization going about their daily business. 

Yes, we are special because we will work and suffer and die so some day our decendants will swim among the stars and leave vast nebulas behind when they fart.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 15, 2013)

Kervork said:


> Aliens.... Why don't we see more?
> 
> Depends on one thing mainly... Does a civilization develop faster than light travel before they evolve into a non-physical (as we know it) entity.
> 
> ...


I am beginning to think it likely that FTL travel is our great wishful idea of this generation, up there where fairies and unicorns were for previous ones: benevolent, powerful but fanciful. cn


----------



## guy incognito (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't really think its a matter of IF there is intelligent life out there, or IF they've visited us. I think the real question is why would they deliver us the technology to run our cars on water, only to allow the government to suppress it? Also i'm pretty sure they caused 911.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 20, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> I don't really think its a matter of IF there is intelligent life out there, or IF they've visited us..


The question should be, WHERE are they?



guy incognito said:


> I think the real question is why would they deliver us the technology to run our cars on water, only to allow the government to suppress it?.


If our cars could run off of plain water than how great would that be? But we CAN run our cars off of hydrogen, and thats derived from water. But the government suppressed that solution to the "fossil fuel crisis" too. There is an ocean full of water that could be used to fuel all of our needs, and its waiting to be tapped into. 



guy incognito said:


> Also i'm pretty sure they caused 911.


How were the aliens responsible for 911? 

I've never heard that one before. I always thought it was a government job.

Christ loves you!

~PEACE~


----------



## guy incognito (Jun 20, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> The question should be, WHERE are they?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hydrogen is not the answer to the fuel crisis. Water cannot be used for fuel. It is already at a lower energy state. How does it make sense to use energy to split H and O, only to combust them back into water? You are taking water, splitting it, then recombining it. How could that possibly generate energy even in a fantasy world?

Also, pull your head out of the sand. Aliens were clearly responsible for 911. If that's not completely obvious to you then there is no point in even trying to explain it.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 20, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> Hydrogen is not the answer to the fuel crisis. Water cannot be used for fuel. It is already at a lower energy state. How does it make sense to use energy to split H and O, only to combust them back into water? You are taking water, splitting it, then recombining it. How could that possibly generate energy even in a fantasy world?.


Your right, thats how it would work. But its WHERE you get your energy from that would make the difference. If the government relented and built tons of nuclear fusion power plants than that would an ideal source of power to break the water into H and O. Than if you liquify the hydrogen than use it for fuel, for whatever, than you have a clean burning fuel with no pollution. But your right, it does take more power to break the H and O down than what you get out of it, but like I said, if you used nuclear power than whats the problems?



guy incognito said:


> Also, pull your head out of the sand. Aliens were clearly responsible for 911. If that's not completely obvious to you then there is no point in even trying to explain it.


I'm sorry, I've never heard of your theory before. Can you please explain how aliens were behind 911?


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Zbl-vMN2gzo]http://youtu.be/Zbl-vMN2gzo[/video]


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 20, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> The question should be, WHERE are they?


That's a question that has good answers if you just apply some thought. Let's assume a civilization was advanced enough to be able to travel instantaneously between star systems, maybe a wormhole. This way we can ignore the extremely long time that it would take to travel between stars even if they could do so at light speed. Let's also say that they can visit a new star every one of our earth days. It would take *2,700,000 years *just to visit 1% of our galaxy! And that's assuming that our galaxy only has 100 billion stars when some estimates are as high as 3-400 billion. Unless we just happen to be in someone's galactic backyard, even if there are super advanced civilizations, and even if they could travel between stars, and even if they could travel FTL, and even if they have been exploring our galaxy for thousands or even millions of earth years, the probability that they stumbled upon our little yellow star, at exactly the time when something interesting was evolving on earth is still quite low. 

People don't always consider the good timing that is necessary. If they were looking for life that could communicate with them, we have to narrow the timeline to only the last few hundred thousand years. What if they have visited earth but saw only boring, single-cell life and decided to go on exploring other stars? To think that we have been visited because of the existence of humans is almost inconceivable. The probabilities are just too low even granting the very generous, to the point of absurdity, conditions as stated above.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 20, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> To think that we have been visited because of the existence of humans is almost inconceivable. .


You dont have to believe Me Mindphuk, but I saw a being wearing an "invisibility suit" in late July, early August of 2012. I explained the encounter in this thread. I dont know whether it was a human or alien that I saw, but I assume its an alien because of what I experienced that day. It was super high tech, the suit that is, and people dont have that kind of technology, maybe the government has that technology but I'm not sure. 

Either way, I believe I saw an alien, it was definitly out of this world. So I believe that they have visited us, from personal experience. 


EDIT- I watched the being for about 2 hours, and then it got dark out so I put down the BB gun with the 4 power scope that I was watching him with. I got a real good look, but the being was translucent and a little hard to see.

~PEACE~


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 20, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> That's a question that has good answers if you just apply some thought. Let's assume a civilization was advanced enough to be able to travel instantaneously between star systems, maybe a wormhole. This way we can ignore the extremely long time that it would take to travel between stars even if they could do so at light speed. Let's also say that they can visit a new star every one of our earth days. It would take *2,700,000 years *just to visit 1% of our galaxy! And that's assuming that our galaxy only has 100 billion stars when some estimates are as high as 3-400 billion. Unless we just happen to be in someone's galactic backyard, even if there are super advanced civilizations, and even if they could travel between stars, and even if they could travel FTL, and even if they have been exploring our galaxy for thousands or even millions of earth years, the probability that they stumbled upon our little yellow star, at exactly the time when something interesting was evolving on earth is still quite low.
> 
> People don't always consider the good timing that is necessary. If they were looking for life that could communicate with them, we have to narrow the timeline to only the last few hundred thousand years. What if they have visited earth but saw only boring, single-cell life and decided to go on exploring other stars? To think that we have been visited because of the existence of humans is almost inconceivable. The probabilities are just too low even granting the very generous, to the point of absurdity, conditions as stated above.



This is the way a scientist thinks

Great post


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 20, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> You dont have to believe Me Mindphuk, but I saw a being wearing an "invisibility suit" in late July, early August of 2012. I explained the encounter in this thread. I dont know whether it was a human or alien that I saw, but I assume its an alien because of what I experienced that day. It was super high tech, the suit that is, and people dont have that kind of technology, maybe the government has that technology but I'm not sure.
> 
> Either way, I believe I saw an alien, it was definitly out of this world. So I believe that they have visited us, from personal experience.
> 
> ...


What you need to understand though is that it's infinitely more plausible what you saw was either a mistake in interpretation by your senses, or something completely natural without the explanation. Both would be extremely common. MP's post illustrates how improbable what you claim happened actually happened. It's literally more probable that a shark walked out of the ocean somehow, into CIA headquarters without any ID, past all the guards, into the secret room housing the invisibility cloak from the movie Predator that's actually real, put it on, walked out, then went to your house at the exact time you were home to fuck with you than aliens. Now would you believe some shit like that _even if_&#8203; you saw it?


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 20, 2013)

Lol... Weather balloons...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 20, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What you need to understand though is that it's infinitely more plausible what you saw was either a mistake in interpretation by your senses, or something completely natural without the explanation. Both would be extremely common. MP's post illustrates how improbable what you claim happened actually happened. It's literally more probable that a shark walked out of the ocean somehow, into CIA headquarters without any ID, past all the guards, into the secret room housing the invisibility cloak from the movie Predator that's actually real, put it on, walked out, then went to your house at the exact time you were home to fuck with you than aliens. Now would you believe some shit like that _even if_&#8203; you saw it?


I'm not saying you guys shouldnt be skeptical. But what if I am telling the truth?

What I am saying is that I had a personal experience with a being wearing an invisibility suit on top of My neighbors roof in about August of 2012. It sounds like a fairy tale but I'm telling the honest to God truth. The only evidence I have is My Word, and I give you all My Word. I dont know if I would believe Me either if I was reading about someone that had an encounter with an alien wearing an invisibility suit. First of all, what are the chances of someone having a REAL alien encounter? Very slim. And than the alien was wearing an invisibility suit? What? But thats My truth and I would bet My life on it that it that I saw some being wearing an invisibility suit on My neighbors roof. I would gladly take a lie detector test to vindicate Myself. I'm going to remain confident in what I saw because I cant deny how vivid it was and how real it was. Maybe I'm headstrong or maybe I'm just going to remain true to Myself in what the FACTS are. And yes, its a FACT to Me because I wasnt on drugs, I wasnt tired, I wasnt hallucinating and I wasnt dreaming. I was sober and awake and I watched the being for about 2 hours or so. I remember it very vividly. I would bet My life on it. 

You guys dont have to believe Me, I dont care. I know what I saw and thats what matters. I dont have to prove it to anyone because I know. 

Remain skeptical, I still am. I dont know if I saw a human wearing an invisibility suit or an alien.

And who were flying the UFOs that I saw about a month prior? I dont know. All I know is that I saw about 8 blueish, greenish, purple lights in the sky. 

So I cant conclude if it was aliens or humans but I can conclude that I saw about 8 UFOs and a being wearing an invisibility suit about a month after I saw the UFOs. I saw it with My own two eyes and no one can tell Me otherwise.

EDIT- Do you all think that ALL of the UFO reports are man made objects? What if just 1% of the sightings were real UFOs? Whos in the REAL UFOs? Aliens, right? That would still mean that they are indeed visiting the planet. I just so happened to see one of them out of their space ship. AND they have invisibility technology. But thats Me assuming that the being I saw was an alien. 





~PEACE~


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 20, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I'm not saying you guys shouldnt be skeptical. But what if I am telling the truth?
> 
> What I am saying is that I *think I *had a personal experience with a being wearing an invisibility suit on top of My neighbors roof in about August of 2012. It sounds like a fairy tale but *as far as I know, *I'm telling the honest to God truth. The only evidence I have is My Word, and I give you all My Word. I dont know if I would believe Me either if I was reading about someone that had an encounter with an alien wearing an invisibility suit. First of all, what are the chances of someone having a REAL alien encounter? Very slim. And than the alien was wearing an invisibility suit? What? But thats My truth and I would bet My life on it that it that I saw some being wearing an invisibility suit on My neighbors roof. I would gladly take a lie detector test to vindicate Myself. I'm going to remain confident in what I saw because I cant deny how vivid it was and how real it was. Maybe I'm headstrong or maybe I'm just going to remain true to Myself in what the FACTS are. And yes, its a FACT to Me because I wasnt on drugs, I wasnt tired, I wasnt hallucinating and I wasnt dreaming. I was sober and awake and I watched the being for about 2 hours or so. I remember it very vividly. I would bet My life on it.
> 
> ...


Why are you so quick to believe your senses, specifically your sense of sight in this case, when it has been demonstrated to you that your senses can easily be manipulated without you ever knowing anything was going on? Also, why are you so hostile to the idea that this could be happening and why can't you just admit "I don't know what I saw"? Nobody is calling you a liar, we are saying you are simply interpreting the data that you are being given wrong because you lack the filter necessary to weed out what's science and what's not. 

Why didn't you take a single picture of what you saw in the entire 2 hours you were watching it?

100% of all UFO sightings are _Unidentified Flying Objects_, that doesn't mean they have to be aliens. Furthermore, what kind of an argument is that? You're basically saying that since there are so many reported sightings, at least some of them have to be real. Total appeal to numbers. Using that same logic, since there are so many humans, at least some of them have to have super powers. That's the reason those rules need to be followed, otherwise anyone could make any claim and use that faulty logic to support it incorrectly.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 20, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Why are you so quick to believe your senses, specifically your sense of sight in this case, when it has been demonstrated to you that your senses can easily be manipulated without you ever knowing anything was going on? Also, why are you so hostile to the idea that this could be happening and why can't you just admit "I don't know what I saw"? Nobody is calling you a liar, we are saying you are simply interpreting the data that you are being given wrong because you lack the filter necessary to weed out what's science and what's not.
> 
> Why didn't you take a single picture of what you saw in the entire 2 hours you were watching it?
> 
> 100% of all UFO sightings are _Unidentified Flying Objects_, that doesn't mean they have to be aliens. Furthermore, what kind of an argument is that? You're basically saying that since there are so many reported sightings, at least some of them have to be real. Total appeal to numbers. Using that same logic, since there are so many humans, at least some of them have to have super powers. That's the reason those rules need to be followed, otherwise anyone could make any claim and use that faulty logic to support it incorrectly.



Why would I make a youtube video?

You can try but you cant REALLY debunk a FACT, can you?



[youtube]6TfiwedpZUU[/youtube]




In the video, does it seem like My senses tricked Me? At first I showed you the "faces" that it made that I could draw. It wasnt his real face but it was "faces" none the lesss. Thats just what I could draw. When I saw the body, it seemed to be humanoid, I saw a face and arms, but I think he was laying down the whole time so I didnt really see the legs. And when I saw the body, it was translucent too. It was as though it had been painted with an invisibility paint. 

I didnt take any pictures of it because My camea on My phone wouldnt have been able to catch the picture. Its a cheap phone and I never really use the camera anyways so I wasnt thinking, but it wouldnt have been able to capture a worthy picture anyways without zoom. And I still dont have a video camera but that would have been ideal, especially if it had a good zoom. 

All I can do, at this point, is describe to you all what I saw. I dont have emperical evidence to prove My point. I just know that I saw about 8 UFOs on July 2 of 2012 and about a month later I saw a being wearing the coolest invisibility suit on My neighbors roof. I dont act like I have all the answers because I dont. But I know that I know that I know that I had an encounter with a being wearing an invisibility suit and he was on My neighbors roof about 15 yards away from where I was with a 4 power scope. I didnt time how long I saw him for, but it was over an hour or so. I dont know if the being was a human or alien but I can only assume it was an alien that might have come off of a UFO that I saw about a month earlier. But I'll never be able to conclusively prove if it was an alien or human. But I assume that it was an alien. 

It was the wildest thing I ever saw in My whole life. I think about it every day and I wonder WHY?

But I, for one, am sure that if the UFOs I saw were alien space ships and the being I saw was an alien than THEY VISIT! 

EDIT- And I bet the reason why he was wearing the invisibility suit was because the house where I live is in the city. Lots of people walk around and drive by. The being was right on top of a roof and people would have been able to see him if he was NOT wearing the invisibility suit. I'm sure they like to go undetected because if it was an alien than whos to say that if he got caught he wouldnt have been captured and sent to a government facility? I honestly dont know but I can speculate. 

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 20, 2013)

^^ Neveah, there's a point that you seem to be missing: anyone who believes they are Christ come again, and attempts to prove it, is clearly (in any skeptical person's mind) mentally challenged. Any extraordinary claim made after that is easily dismissed. Seeing this alien would be impossible to get others to believe if you were in your right mind, which you obviously are not. Not trolling, just stating it how I see it...


----------



## guy incognito (Jun 20, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Why would I make a youtube video?


He is right, I NEVER see retard assholes on youtube.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 20, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> ^^ Neveah, there's a point that you seem to be missing: anyone who believes they are Christ come again, and attempts to prove it, is clearly (in any skeptical person's mind) mentally challenged. Any extraordinary claim made after that is easily dismissed. Seeing this alien would be impossible to get others to believe if you were in your right mind, which you obviously are not. Not trolling, just stating it how I see it...


The facts are the facts. Its not a fact that I am Christ per se because how do you prove that? But its a fact that I saw a being wearing an invisibility suit on My neighbors roof. You can be ignorant of facts but a fact is still a fact. 

Believe what you want but I'm still going to say what I believe is true. 



guy incognito said:


> He is right, I NEVER see retard assholes on youtube.


O, and I guess I'm one of them?

~PEACE~


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 20, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Why would I make a youtube video?
> 
> You can try but you cant REALLY debunk a FACT, can you?
> 
> ...


Watch this...

How do you *know*?

Think hard


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 20, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Watch this...
> 
> How do you *know*?
> 
> Think hard


How do I not know?

But if I have decieved any of you in any way than kill Me now. 

EDIT- I know because it really happened. What do I have to gain from lying to you all? NOTHING! And what do I have to gain from telling the truth? NOTHING! I just want to tell My honest to God story!

~PEACE~


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 20, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> The facts are the facts. Its not a fact that I am Christ per se because how do you prove that? But its a fact that I saw a being wearing an invisibility suit on My neighbors roof. You can be ignorant of facts but a fact is still a fact.
> 
> Believe what you want but I'm still going to say what I believe is true.
> 
> ...


You are confused about what a 'fact' is

From dictionary.com;

1. something that actually exists; reality; truth: Your fears have no basis in fact.

2. something known to exist or to have happened: Space travel is now a fact.

*3. a truth known by actual experience or observation; something known to be true: Scientists gather facts about plant growth.*

4. something said to be true or supposed to have happened: The facts given by the witness are highly questionable.

5. Law. . Often, facts. an actual or alleged event or circumstance, as distinguished from its legal effect or consequence. Compare question of fact, question of law.

What you have is not a _fact,_ but a _belief_. You _believe_ you saw something, your beliefs are subject to human error, which is, obviously to everyone but you, what is going on. You simply refuse to accept it for what it is in favor of something more appealing to you, which are delusions of grandeur. 

If you took a thorough look at Christianity, and indeed, all organized religions created by mankind, I'm talking history, philosophy, theology, IN DEPTH, you would come to the same conclusions as the rest of us, as one of the largest growing demographics on the planet, nonbelievers. Organized religion is made up bullshit designed to keep you under control. You are perpetuating its existence by living your life in ignorance. 


Consider this.. 

If you were God, and Christianity were true, what would be more admirable to you; your creations choosing to be good and do the right thing on their own, devoid of divine influence, or subjects who do good out of the fear of eternal punishment who can justifiably be described as slaves - subjugation through the threat of force? 

Read, read more. When you're done reading, go read another book. This bullshit you pull with your youtube videos is useless, trust me when I say this, all you are doing if you have any bit of self respect left in you, is publishing material that will be used against you in the future and shit you will look back on and wonder how you could have ever been so naive. 

Use the internet, you have it at your fingertips, again, using your logic, could all the scientists be wrong?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 20, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> How do I not know?
> 
> But if I have decieved any of you in any way than kill Me now.
> 
> ...


*ThEn, not thAn. "Then" denotes differences between verbs, "Than" denotes differences between nouns. I've seen you consistently make this mistake for a month now

"I know because it really happened"... do you really think that's a viable response? 

"How do you know we took samples of the Suns surface?"

"I know because it really happened"

"How do you know true Muslims will get 72 virgins when they kill infidels?"

"I know because it really happened"

...

Clearly you don't have any kind of basic understanding of science or how we figure shit out and add it to the book of human knowledge.. 

"because it really happened" is just as good as saying "because I saw it, and my cousin Greg and his girlfriend were there, and they saw it too!"..


In science, what you saw amounts to exactly this;


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 20, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> *ThEn, not thAn. "Then" denotes differences between verbs, "Than" denotes differences between nouns. I've seen you consistently make this mistake for a month now
> 
> "I know because it really happened"... do you really think that's a viable response?
> 
> ...


Its funny, its almost like you think science is the only way to find the truth lol


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 20, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You are confused about what a 'fact' is
> 
> From dictionary.com;
> 
> ...




Is it a fact that your looking at your computer screen RIGHT NOW? Ok, well thats how much of a FACT it was that I saw a being wearing, what I call, an "invisibility suit" on top of My neighbors roof in 2012.

I dont believe I saw a being, I KNOW I saw a being.

I'm not trying to "refuse to accept it for what it is in favor of something more appealing to Me", I'm simply being honest to you all about what I literally saw.




Padawanbater2 said:


> If





Padawanbater2 said:


> you took a thorough look at Christianity, and indeed, all organized religions created by mankind, I'm talking history, philosophy, theology, IN DEPTH, you would come to the same conclusions as the rest of us, as one of the largest growing demographics on the planet, nonbelievers. Organized religion is made up bullshit designed to keep you under control. You are perpetuating its existence by living your life in ignorance.




I agree here, but I'm not "perpetuating its existence by living My life in ignorance". I dont personally agree with religion. Like you said, its man made and not "the word of God". I do believe the Bible might have some truth in it but its not all true.

I'm not religious at all Pada. I have My own beliefs. 





Padawanbater2 said:


> Co





Padawanbater2 said:


> nsider this..
> 
> If you were God, and Christianity were true, what would be more admirable to you; your creations choosing to be good and do the right thing on their own, devoid of divine influence, or subjects who do good out of the fear of eternal punishment who can justifiably be described as slaves - subjugation through the threat of force?




I'm not God and I'm not claiming to be God. My personal beliefs is that I am the Son of God, more of a Prophet than anything. 

Also, I dont believe Christianity is true, not all of it anyways. There has to be some truth to it though.

"what would be more admirable to you; your creations choosing to be good and do the right thing on their own, devoid of divine influence, or subjects who do good out of the fear of eternal punishment who can justifiably be described as slaves - subjugation through the threat of force?"

 I would rather see people be good on their own devoid of divine power than to make them slaves. But who wouldnt? I'm not a dictator. 




Padawanbater2 said:


> Re





Padawanbater2 said:


> ad, read more. When you're done reading, go read another book. This bullshit you pull with your youtube videos is useless, trust me when I say this, all you are doing if you have any bit of self respect left in you, is publishing material that will be used against you in the future and shit you will look back on and wonder how you could have ever been so naive.




Say what you want, I dont care.




Padawanbater2 said:


> Us





Padawanbater2 said:


> e the internet, you have it at your fingertips, again, using your logic, could all the scientists be wrong?


Whos saying all the scientists are wrong?

I'm just saying that I am telling the truth!

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 20, 2013)

Sometimes you just cant prove facts, they just are. 

This is obviously the case here!

EDIT- What, should I lie and say I didnt see what I saw? I dont need to prove anything, I just like to tell the story about what actually happened. I just dont have any proof, so sue Me.

~PEACE~


----------



## guy incognito (Jun 20, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> O, and I guess I'm one of them?


Excellent deduction.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 20, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Its funny, its almost like you think science is the only way to find the truth lol


Science _is _the only way to discover what is true. I wholeheartedly stand by that statement.

You disagree, so give me one other example of something we've figured out to be true without using science


Nevaeh420 said:


> Is it a fact that your looking at your computer screen RIGHT NOW? Ok, well thats how much of a FACT it was that I saw a being wearing, what I call, an "invisibility suit" on top of My neighbors roof in 2012.


What you were looking at is not in question




Nevaeh420 said:


> I dont believe I saw a being, I KNOW I saw a being.



No, you don't. You believe you saw _something_ that you _think_ was a being. The only thing you've presented as evidence is your own personal account. Your adamant refusal to accept this position is another huge red flag that tells me you're only interested in your pseudoscience bullshit, not what is actually true.




Nevaeh420 said:


> I'm not trying to "refuse to accept it for what it is in favor of something more appealing to Me", I'm simply being honest to you all about what I literally saw.



That's fine. The problem arises when we tell you the odds of what you claim is happening, how unlikely it is, the distances, the facts, the philosophy, everything.. You refuse to accept any of it, you are convinced you're right and no amount of evidence will sway you. You have accepted the position of a fanatic. 




Nevaeh420 said:


> I agree here, but I'm not "perpetuating its existence by living My life in ignorance". I dont personally agree with religion. Like you said, its man made and not "the word of God". I do believe the Bible might have some truth in it but its not all true.
> 
> I'm not religious at all Pada. I have My own beliefs.



You are what I like to call "new age religious", not confined to any traditional cult, but definitely entrenched in a cult of your own. Regardless, the same ignorance exists and whether you want to accept it or not, what you are doing perpetuates the struggle humanity faces




Nevaeh420 said:


> I'm not God and I'm not claiming to be God. My personal beliefs is that I am the Son of God, more of a Prophet than anything.




Because "it really happened", right...



Nevaeh420 said:


> I would rather see people be good on their own devoid of divine power than to make them slaves. But who wouldnt? I'm not a dictator.
> 
> Say what you want, I dont care.
> 
> ...


If you are telling the truth, every scientist who has ever lived is wrong. Is that the claim you're making?



Nevaeh420 said:


> Sometimes you just cant prove facts, they just are.
> 
> This is obviously the case here!
> 
> ~PEACE~


Idiot, F A C T S, by DEFINITION, are things you can PROVE. For fucks sake, pick up a dictionary. Have you never been to 5th grade? A FACT is not negotiable. It is a fact that you are a male, it is a fact that the sky is blue, it is a FACT that the Earth revolves around the Sun, your belief means exactly SHIT when put up against the facts. It is in no way shape or form a FACT that you are the son of God, that is preposterous, unsubstantiated bullshit. The ramblings of a crazy person. Can you prove it? "I can prove it to me", no, you fuck, that isn't proving it, prove it TO ME, can you do that? No? Then fuck you, it isn't a fact.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow, Pada!

Dont get all worked up brother. I'm not the bad guy.

I'm just trying to be honest with you all. No one is perfect though.

~PEACE~


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 20, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Wow, Pada!
> 
> Dont get all worked up brother. I'm not the bad guy.
> 
> ...


You can't be honest with me if you are being dishonest with yourself


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;BpRgY9GXLO0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpRgY9GXLO0[/video]


----------



## bamabudblazer (Jun 21, 2013)

How do you see a "alien" if its wearing an "invisibility suit"?


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 21, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> This is the way a scientist thinks
> 
> Great post


Too bad it will be buried under Nevaeh's delusional, repetitive ramblings... I saw a being in an invisibility suit, I watched through my bb gun scope for 2 hours, I can't say for sure it was an alien, but this is how I know aliens have visited because I saw something that was invisible. I know for sure it was a being in an invisibility suit and not my mind playing tricks on me because I am in complete control of my mental faculties, my brain would never lie to me, Oh, BTW, I think I'm Christ....


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 21, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> Too bad it will be buried under Nevaeh's delusional, repetitive ramblings... I saw a being in an invisibility suit, I watched through my bb gun scope for 2 hours, I can't say for sure it was an alien, but this is how I know aliens have visited because I saw something that was invisible. I know for sure it was a being in an invisibility suit and not my mind playing tricks on me because I am in complete control of my mental faculties, my brain would never lie to me, Oh, BTW, I think I'm Christ....



This post is the equivalent in man bro sciency talk pwnage as a redheaded, pale freckled, thick glassed, emo chick is to sexing


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 21, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Science _is _the only way to discover what is true. I wholeheartedly stand by that statement.
> 
> You disagree, so give me one other example of something we've figured out to be true without using science


You dont think its possible that this viewpoint is blinding you from certain aspects of reality?

You gotta remember that I dont bash science, science is fucking dope, its just not the only way to discover what is true. Experience, learning from experience, and in some cases even practicing what you experience to reproduce the experience for yourself (Im talking about things you dont think are real btw) havent come close to reaching the last step yet. The "fallible mind" and any argument relating to that mental trickery, wishful thinking, or delusion is not convincing to me, especially considering what I've consistently experienced (lets not go through pointless bickering about my experiences again please...). But yeah, me, my group of friends, and according to my uncle whos a university professor, a community of spiritual people and many people around the world have experienced what I have and more, but thats still the vast minority so its subjective, so what? Can truth not come from consistent subjective experiences? 

I think it is very closed minded just to stomp your feet and say "No! This is the only way! Look at what this has accomplished? Dont like it? Deal with it!". Hardly an attitude to have considering the title of this sub-forum and the philosophy you guys share that includes the rule of uncertainty which your way of thinking is apparently exempt from...


----------



## mudminer (Jun 21, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What you need to understand though is that it's infinitely more plausible what you saw was either a mistake in interpretation by your senses, or something completely natural without the explanation. Both would be extremely common. MP's post illustrates how improbable what you claim happened actually happened. It's literally more probable that a shark walked out of the ocean somehow, into CIA headquarters without any ID, past all the guards, into the secret room housing the invisibility cloak from the movie Predator that's actually real, put it on, walked out, then went to your house at the exact time you were home to fuck with you than aliens. Now would you believe some shit like that _even if_&#8203; you saw it?


NOW THAT SHITS FUCKIN SCARY!!!!! Please stop frightening me Pad. Jebus Christ.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 21, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> You dont think its possible that this viewpoint is blinding you from certain aspects of reality?


Yes! It is entirely possible. But there is nothing I can look at or examine or study or read to confirm that. There's nothing to support the idea that through subjects that exist outside the realm of accepted science, subjects that have no way to test them, can we attain accurate answers about our reality. I asked you to give me one and you answered my question with another question.. 

So can you provide such an example or not?

(It just occured to me this type of discussion would be much more personal and accepting in person, if, for example it were some kind of student/teacher relationship, or a mentor or something.. over the internet, the full message will never be delivered..)



Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> You gotta remember that I dont bash science, science is fucking dope, its just not the only way to discover what is true.


You _do _bash science, with every unscientific claim you make.

If science is not the only way to discover what is true, again, provide me with one example of something we've accepted to be true without the use of science



Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Experience, learning from experience, and in some cases even practicing what you experience to reproduce the experience for yourself (Im talking about things you dont think are real btw) havent come close to reaching the last step yet. The "fallible mind" and any argument relating to that mental trickery, wishful thinking, or delusion is not convincing to me, especially considering what I've consistently experienced (lets not go through pointless bickering about my experiences again please...). But yeah, me, my group of friends, and according to my uncle whos a university professor, a community of spiritual people and many people around the world have experienced what I have and more, but thats still the vast minority so its subjective, so what? Can truth not come from consistent subjective experiences?


No, that's the problem. Subjective opinion, no matter how many you have, are all useless when it comes to science. Your opinion on how hot it might be will *always* be different than mine, that's subjective. Too hot to me is just right for you, just right for you is too cold for the other guy, too cold for him is freezing for another woman.. etc.. 

What you _believe_, is completely subjective to you. I can never experience the exact same thing you did and, consequently, come up with the exact same conclusion you did because I'm my own person with my own experiences and it is impossible to recreate the exact conditions you experienced. So hopefully you understand now why your word might be enough to convict someone of murder in our legal system, but in our system of science, it won't get you through the door. You need to come with more than that. 

I think it is very closed minded just to stomp your feet and say "No! This is the only way! Look at what this has accomplished? Dont like it? Deal with it!". Hardly an attitude to have considering the title of this sub-forum and the philosophy you guys share that includes the rule of uncertainty which your way of thinking is apparently exempt from...[/QUOTE]


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 21, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Yes! It is entirely possible. But there is nothing I can look at or examine or study or read to confirm that. There's nothing to support the idea that through subjects that exist outside the realm of accepted science, subjects that have no way to test them, can we attain accurate answers about our reality. I asked you to give me one and you answered my question with another question..
> 
> So can you provide such an example or not?
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Why are you still saying "thats not how science works", I KNOW thats not how the scientific method works. It seems you are completely blocked off to anything that differs from science in the slightest of ways, how can we work past this? 

You say "Show me something we've learned without science" and I would say things like souls, the spirit aspect of dreams and lucid dreams etc and of course you'd say those things havent been proven to exist because science hasnt discovered them so in that case science doesnt believe in them. Your demand of providing something that science didnt discover just leads to a circular argument. You say "show me something that exists that science hasnt discovered". I show. you then say "NOPE, science hasnt discovered it, so it probably doesnt exist". You do see how ridiculous that is, right? 

Its not like Im even trying to force something onto you man, just an idea that will broaden your view of reality and possibility. Its you whos trying to force a belief and saying "No! Look at this, the rules say this about that so we should discredit that entirely and not take anything relating to it seriously, thats final!". It seems very childish to me. Like a spoiled kid who wants things their way or the highway. Also, I agree that if this was a face to face discussion then things would go along more smoothly and a middle ground could actually be reached but with you it seems that middle ground just HAS to be near science...


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey Atheists!
Without theory, science wouldn't be very rounded would it?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 21, 2013)

Listen to me, man, how can you know something is true or real without using science? 

If you can't use science to determine if something is real, it isn't. There are no exceptions. The fact that the only examples you brought up all lie in the realm of pseudoscience proves that point. Of course pseudoscientific claims can't be verified, otherwise they'd be *scientific* claims. Why do you seem to hate this process of validating theories within the scientific community? Do you seriously just expect a pass through the gauntlet to acceptance and think that's a good way to conduct business?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 21, 2013)

It's faith.
If you believe in it, it will reward you.
If you don't believe in it, nothing happens.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 21, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Listen to me, man, how can you know something is true or real without using science?
> 
> If you can't use science to determine if something is real, it isn't. There are no exceptions. The fact that the only examples you brought up all lie in the realm of pseudoscience proves that point. Of course pseudoscientific claims can't be verified, otherwise they'd be *scientific* claims. Why do you seem to hate this process of validating theories within the scientific community? Do you seriously just expect a pass through the gauntlet to acceptance and think that's a good way to conduct business?


all I had to do is read the first sentence and I knew exactly where this is going and the following would just be a repeat of things I've read a million times before 

It seems theres no middle ground to be had because you think that middle ground is dominated by science, which makes it far from the middle... You seriously preach this like a religion and you wonder (and assume) why people dont accept your point of view...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 21, 2013)

> Why are you still saying "thats not how science works", I KNOW thats not how the scientific method works. It seems you are completely blocked off to anything that differs from science in the slightest of ways, how can we work past this?
> 
> You say "Show me something we've learned without science" and I would say things like souls, the spirit aspect of dreams and lucid dreams etc and of course you'd say those things havent been proven to exist because science hasnt discovered them so in that case science doesnt believe in them. Your demand of providing something that science didnt discover just leads to a circular argument. You say "show me something that exists that science hasnt discovered". I show. you then say "NOPE, science hasnt discovered it, so it probably doesnt exist". You do see how ridiculous that is, right?
> 
> Its not like Im even trying to force something onto you man, just an idea that will broaden your view of reality and possibility. Its you whos trying to force a belief and saying "No! Look at this, the rules say this about that so we should discredit that entirely and not take anything relating to it seriously, thats final!". It seems very childish to me. Like a spoiled kid who wants things their way or the highway. Also, I agree that if this was a face to face discussion then things would go along more smoothly and a middle ground could actually be reached but with you it seems that middle ground just HAS to be near science...


Facts obtained through the scientific method are concrete and consistent, there are experiments that anyone can perform anywhere on Earth to prove that they are true, every single time. There's no rational arguing with these facts, and the experiments work whether one believes they will or not. 

Contrast that with supernatural claims; they (supposedly) work for some people, some of the time, depending what mood people are in, if the planets are aligned correctly, etc.. And that's IF it is not breaking some sacred trust to be able to show to the non-initiated, not for personal gain, etc.. And even among the believers in the supernatural you get disagreement among differing sects regarding what may be true or what constitutes proof. 

It definitely seems to me one of these methodologies (and the information obtained by it) is superior to the other...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 21, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> all I had to do is read the first sentence and I knew exactly where this is going and the following would just be a repeat of things I've read a million times before
> 
> It seems theres no middle ground to be had because you think that middle ground is dominated by science, which makes it far from the middle... You seriously preach this like a religion and you wonder (and assume) why people dont accept your point of view...


Except many people accept skepticism


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 21, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> all I had to do is read the first sentence and I knew exactly where this is going and the following would just be a repeat of things I've read a million times before
> 
> It seems theres no middle ground to be had because you think that middle ground is dominated by science, which makes it far from the middle... You seriously preach this like a religion and you wonder (and assume) why people dont accept your point of view...


It is interesting that bullshit often insists on finding a middle ground, while science never does. Similarly, religion wants to be friends with science, while science does its best to steer clear of religion. I wonder why this is...


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 21, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Why are you still saying "thats not how science works", I KNOW thats not how the scientific method works. It seems you are completely blocked off to anything that differs from science in the slightest of ways, how can we work past this?


People accept things that aren't science. However, objective reality relies on science. Science is just shorthand for rigorous application critical thinking and testing claims. That's pretty dull. Science is how we learn everything we know about the world. It's not always called science however and that's why you think there are different roads to knowledge outside of using science. Using parsimony with respect to things like DMT and lucid dreaming leads most people to conclude that given the two alternatives - `
1. that there are times when our brains can make us see and think things that aren't actually reality because of firing of neurons that don't normally occur together, and we KNOW this occurs during dreaming and psychotropic drug use.

2. That in spite of no actual evidence that our minds can exist separate and outside our actual brains, including all of the negative evidence such as failed tests when controls are put in place. 

When all of the evidence both for and against is looked at in aggregate, we tend to see that poorly controlled studies tend to have better results than when good controls are put in place. My friend Banachek and the Alpha Project gives good example of this. Deception, fraud and cognitive dissonance are not good things to base reality on.

Now I am very open to the possibility of things like telepathic communication or some forms of precognition. However, I also think that if these things can be demonstrated, we will also find that there are natural explanations. Maybe some new field that we find, or some sort of quantum entanglement or something. I will not propose such a thing without evidence, but I accept that there are things that we just don't understand. 

People would not have a problem with anything if naked assertions weren't made. Some of your ideas are cool, but claiming it is truth when you cannot possibly know that because alternative explanations are always possible. I accept I could be wrong about everything I believe to be true whereas you seem to claim knowledge when the whole discipline of epistemology deals with this questions of what and how we know things. If you were to provide a sound philosophical argument, whether your own or some other brilliant philosopher, why these things should be considered knowledge, great, that's the sort of discussion this forum should be about. However this, as you point out, this is the same song, we present the reasons, using sound and valid logic, while you make unfounded claims, never giving support, only sophistry. 

I don't know why you seem opposed to learning some epistemology and metaphysics because I think you would actually find it interesting, but I urge you to read some of the philosophy websites. 

I think you might find the following quote strange, especially when you consider that the author, Gordon Clark, is a Christian apologist (and philosopher). 



> _Beliefs that are arbitrarily adopted or based upon faulty grounds, even when they turn out to be true, do not qualify as instances of &#8216;knowledge&#8217; &#8230; What is the additional ingredient, besides being correct, that a belief must have in order to count as knowledge? It must be substantiated, supported, or justified by evidence. Knowledge is true belief held on adequate grounds rather than held fallaciously or haphazardly. To put it traditionally, knowledge is justified, true belief. [Van Til&#8217;s Apologetics, pg. 178]_




This is someone that claims God and the bible are divinely inspired. 

Here's one http://wiki.lesswrong.com/wiki/Highly_Advanced_Epistemology_101_for_Beginners 
and http://philosophy.wikia.com/wiki/Epistemology
http://www.philosophy.ox.ac.uk/podcasts/philosophy_for_beginners


I have been told, although not experienced, there are some good philosophers on Reddit, some can help you flesh out good arguments to support your ontological views.


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 21, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Can truth not come from consistent subjective experiences?


Watch this video and tell me why subjective experiences aren't reliable. I have shown it to quite a few people and had them mess it up. The first time I saw it I messed it up, and I am known among my friends for being the guy who doesn't miss things. You'd be impressed at what you see when you're looking for it, and what you miss when you're not. [video=youtube;vJG698U2Mvo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJG698U2Mvo[/video]


----------



## guy incognito (Jun 21, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> You dont think its possible that this viewpoint is blinding you from certain aspects of reality?
> 
> You gotta remember that I dont bash science, science is fucking dope, its just not the only way to discover what is true. Experience, learning from experience, and in some cases even practicing what you experience to reproduce the experience for yourself (Im talking about things you dont think are real btw) havent come close to reaching the last step yet. The "fallible mind" and any argument relating to that mental trickery, wishful thinking, or delusion is not convincing to me, especially considering what I've consistently experienced (lets not go through pointless bickering about my experiences again please...). But yeah, me, my group of friends, and according to my uncle whos a university professor, a community of spiritual people and many people around the world have experienced what I have and more, but thats still the vast minority so its subjective, so what? Can truth not come from consistent subjective experiences?
> 
> I think it is very closed minded just to stomp your feet and say "No! This is the only way! Look at what this has accomplished? Dont like it? Deal with it!". Hardly an attitude to have considering the title of this sub-forum and the philosophy you guys share that includes the rule of uncertainty which your way of thinking is apparently exempt from...


Translation:

I love science! Science is awesome and provides us with lots of knowledge and is a great way to find out about the world...until it conflicts with my preconceived notions of how things work. When that happens I will selectively disregard science and the scientific method in order to arrive at the conclusion that I want to.


----------



## guy incognito (Jun 21, 2013)

The more I think about it that is like someone in a math class saying that math is friggin awesome, and you can solve all these problems with numbers and variables. Until you get to a problem that you can't solve, so you disregard math and just make up your bullshit as to what the answer is and claim that math is good, but it's not the only road to the solution.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 21, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> The more I think about it that is like someone in a math class saying that math is friggin awesome, and you can solve all these problems with numbers and variables. Until you get to a problem that you can't solve, so you disregard math and just make up your bullshit as to what the answer is and claim that math is good, but it's not the only road to the solution.


They think science is a democracy. I hear it surprisingly often, actually two or three times in that clip I posted last week about the miss USA contestants on evolution. I wonder if any bulbs would turn on if you gave them this analogy.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Its funny, its almost like you think science is the only way to find the truth lol


No, but is there any other way to *test fact*? cn


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 21, 2013)

bamabudblazer said:


> How do you see a "alien" if its wearing an "invisibility suit"?


I believe I answered this already. But at first the being was totally invisible. The reason why I was looking that way was because some of the leaves on a big tree were blowing too much, an anomaly. I got My BB gun and started watching a big tree but I couldnt see anything. After maybe 20 minutues of looking at the tree I saw a "big" "face" that just appeared out of what seemed to be nowhere. The face was translucent, I could sort of see through it. And in some spots, like the 2 "eyes" I COULD see right through it. I depicted the "faces" that I saw in My youtube video that I linked to you all. 

But at first it was totally invisible, and than after many minutes of watching the tree, it appeared and became translucent, and it was letting light pass right through some spots. It was letting splashes of circles of light expand and contract within a second or so. The splashes of light were just letting light pass through the translucent "body".



mindphuk said:


> Too bad it will be buried under Nevaeh's delusional, repetitive ramblings... I saw a being in an invisibility suit, I watched through my bb gun scope for 2 hours, I can't say for sure it was an alien, but this is how I know aliens have visited because I saw something that was invisible. I know for sure it was a being in an invisibility suit and not my mind playing tricks on me because I am in complete control of my mental faculties, my brain would never lie to me, Oh, BTW, I think I'm Christ....


Its a shame I have to repeat Myself so many times, huh? I'm not going to lie and conjure up dialog just to impress anyone. I'm going to tell it like it is, even if I have to repeat Myself. You can think I'm crazy but can you prove it? 

I believed I witnessed one of the most rare and extraordinary phenomena, you bet your ass I'm going to talk about it. What else can I do about it besides talk about it? A man needs a vent some times. 

You guys can try and undermine My encounter all you want, it doesnt change what happened that day. Just because I cant prove it, it doesnt mean that it didnt happen. There are lots of things that happened that cant be proven. The only way most things could be proven is if there were video cameas EVERYWHERE. And even if I did have a video of the encounter, some of you still wouldnt believe that either, you would say its a fake. I do wish I had a video and I know you guys would love to see it, but I'm sorry, I dont. Theres no way to get a video now of what happened about 10 months ago. And even if an alien showed up NOW at My house, I still dont have a video camea and I still wouldnt be able to provide evidence. It doesnt mean that I'm telling lies and/or delusional. It just means that an incredulous phenomena happened to Me and I didnt have a video camera to record it so I have no proof besides My testimony!

EDIT- Can you guys prove what YOU saw 10 months ago when there were no cameras around? Even if it REALLY did happen and its a fact? See, now thats how I feel... Even if I had the encounter YESTERDAY, I still wouldnt be able to prove it without a video (or maybe a souvenir from the being).

You guys can debunk a fact, though you try. 

Oh, BTW, I think I'm Christ....

~PEACE~


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2013)

> Why are you still saying "thats not how science works", I KNOW thats not how the scientific method works.


 Okay; how does it work in your own words?


> It seems you are completely blocked off to anything that differs from science in the slightest of ways, *how can we work past this? *


This is something that interests me. What science brings to the table is a procedure, "test me". that is why it deals with fact as opposed to truth. Simply defining truth becomes difficult, and without that, what would be a good test protocol for truth vs. all the rest?


> You say "Show me something we've learned without science" and I would say things like souls,


 I believe that "soul" is a very popular and deep misperception. If you can show me otherwise without resorting to subjective accounts from people other than myself, I remain interested. Until then, i challenge the _truth _of soul. In fact, I caution against the probability of the soul-concept being one of our dearest delusions.


> the spirit aspect of dreams and lucid dreams etc and of course you'd say those things havent been proven to exist because science hasnt discovered them so in that case science doesnt believe in them. Your demand of providing something that science didnt discover just leads to a circular argument. You say "show me something that exists that science hasnt discovered". I show. you then say "NOPE, science hasnt discovered it, so it probably doesnt exist". You do see how ridiculous that is, right?
> 
> Its not like Im even trying to force something onto you man, just an idea that will broaden your view of reality and possibility. Its you whos trying to force a belief and saying "No! Look at this, the rules say this about that so we should discredit that entirely and not take anything relating to it seriously, thats final!". It seems very childish to me. Like a spoiled kid who wants things their way or the highway. Also, I agree that if this was a face to face discussion then things would go along more smoothly and a middle ground could actually be reached but with you it seems that middle ground just HAS to be near science...


I am open to possibility. However I am equally open to the possibility of falsehood ... consequential falsehood. So while I do not insist on science, i insist on something that has some of science's attributes: objectivity and test. Science is restricted to he world of the material. You bespeak immaterial topics, but I hold hope that they can still use objective sorts of reason to gain a handle, a way to sort grain from chaff. And boy is there a lot of chaff that stems from our simple eternal desperate human need for our existence to make *sense*. What if, when all the BS is refined away ... it just doesn't? Jmo. cn


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 21, 2013)

This is the best picture that I can find that depicts what I saw and what I mean by "translucent". I could see him, but only like an "translucent" silhouette. You would have had to seen it to believe it. 














Its not exactly what I saw, but its close enough. The being that I saw, his eyes were not glowing. I believe the being that I saw was also laying down and not standing up like in the picture.

EDIT- Does this qualify as an "invisibility suit" to you? 

I dont know what else to call it. This picture is pretty close to what I saw but not exactly.




~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 21, 2013)

I've seen animals in the woods too, but how do I prove that without a video or picture? You would just assume I'm telling the truth because seeing animals in the woods probable. But seeing an alien is NOT probable so you assume I did not. The key word there is ASSUME that I did not.

I met "Kid Rock" as a young teenager in My home town- Stoughton, he was getting out of a strip club late at night. So how would I prove that too? That too is a FACT that I can not prove because there is no evidence. But I'm still telling the truth. Or were My senses deluding Me?

~PEACE~


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 21, 2013)

Science is not a democracy. A consensus in science does not mean that one side has more votes than the other. A consensus indicates simply that scientists have stopped arguing among themselves. It means ideas have been tested and retested, points have been raised and refuted, and faulty hypotheses have been abandoned. It means research has narrowed to avenues which continue to make sense. It's not a matter of lobbying the loudest for your opinion, it's a matter of breaking under the sheer weight of compelling evidence. A scientific consensus is not an agreement that an idea is right, it's an agreement that an idea has survived the process of science.


"The very powerful and the very stupid have one thing in common. Instead of altering their views to fit the facts, they alter the facts to fit their views... which can be very uncomfortable if you happen to be one of the facts that needs altering." &#8211; The Doctor (Tom Baker)


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 21, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Its funny, its almost like you think science is the only way to find the truth lol


Your musings echo the mediocre mind of Sheldrake. Theories stand on three legs. The power to be tested/replicated, the power to explain, and the power to predict. When one or more of those legs aren't available, you can go the route of Sheldrake, Hancock and Chopra and say science is biased and unfair (my views are too sloppy for science), or you can go the way of Burzynski and Trudeau and say there is a conspiracy (my views are unfalsifiable), or you can go the way of Sylvia Browne and James Van Praagh and say your views do not function under skepticism (special pleading). When your views have no scientific merit then the only recourse is to dismiss science, yet you can not name one useful piece of knowledge about the world that came from anything other than scientific investigation.

"If you integrate fantasy with reality, you do not instantiate reality. If you mix cow pie with apple pie, it does not make the cow pie taste better; it makes the apple pie worse."  Mark Crislip


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 21, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I've seen animals in the woods too, but how do I prove that without a video or picture? You would just assume I'm telling the truth because seeing animals in the woods probable. But seeing an alien is NOT probable so you assume I did not. The key word there is ASSUME that I did not.
> 
> I met "Kid Rock" as a young teenager in My home town- Stoughton, he was getting out of a strip club late at night. So how would I prove that too? That too is a FACT that I can not prove because there is no evidence. But I'm still telling the truth. Or were My senses deluding Me?
> 
> ~PEACE~


Make an extraordinary claim, expect to be questioned. If I saw a leprechaun, you bet your ass I'd expect people to question me when I told them.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 21, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> Make an extraordinary claim, expect to be questioned. If I saw a leprechaun, you bet your ass I'd expect people to question me when I told them.


Thats what I'm here for- to answer questions about My encounter. But I cant answer questions that I dont know. If I did than I would be a liar. I can only posit to the best of My abilitiy. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 21, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Thats what I'm here for- to answer questions. But I cant answer questions that I dont know. If I did than I would be a liar.
> 
> ~PEACE~


These are questions you should have asked yourself. How do I know what I saw was real? It is the question ANYONE who has an extraordinary subjective experience needs to ask themselves. You shouldn't be here to answer questions, you should be here to ask questions that would help you establish that what you saw was not a mistake of perception, memory and logic. You should be inquiring about the ways of self deception. What you have done is skip over that question and give yourself a pass, but that is not a decision you can make for the rest of us. Rather than establish that you had any sort of real experience, you have only demonstrated that you do not know how to properly navigate reality, which is why you are often asked if you are taking your medication. It's not what you saw that makes you seem foolish, it's how you react to skepticism.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 21, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I've seen animals in the woods too, but how do I prove that without a video or picture? You would just assume I'm telling the truth because seeing animals in the woods probable. But seeing an alien is NOT probable so you assume I did not. The key word there is ASSUME that I did not.
> 
> I met "Kid Rock" as a young teenager in My home town- Stoughton, he was getting out of a strip club late at night. So how would I prove that too? That too is a FACT that I can not prove because there is no evidence. But I'm still telling the truth. Or were My senses deluding Me?
> 
> ~PEACE~


Yeah, you are learning a little about epistemology. You have in your own way, applied the lesson, 'extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence."
No one doubts the existence of animals or Kid Rock. They are both real, verifiable things. So far, we have no evidence that such a thing as aliens and invisibility suits exist. You have claimed to have seen something, but even you have admitted you are not sure what it was, it could have been a human in some high-tech camouflage suit, right? In fact, you never actually saw someone remove the suit so you don't know it was actually a suit to begin with, it could have been an undiscovered animal. Since you never actually got to examine this suit or being and learn more about it, it is also possible that what you saw was not what you think you saw. Our brains fool us all of the time, I don't know why you are so resistant to accepting this fact. 

If I told you I had bacon and eggs for breakfast, you probably would accept that since I have no reason to lie about it, but you have to accept the possibility that I am lying or that I forgot and really had the bacon and eggs yesterday but my brain switched the days on me. Did you know that every time we remember something and recall the details of events that occurred to us in the past that our brains actually reform new neural connections? What this means is that our memories are malleable which also makes them extremely fallible. The exact version of events that actually occurred about seeing the figure on the roof is almost certainly not what you currently remember. So not only do you not have any evidence to show us, you don't have the evidence to prove to yourself what it was you saw. If you can't be sure what you saw, why the hell should we just accept the first explanation that you came up with, that it was an alien in an invisibility suit?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 21, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> These are questions you should have asked yourself. How do I know what I saw was real? .


I highly doubt that what I saw was an illusion. I just know it was real because I saw it, unless I was tripping off of nothing. But if I was tripping off of nothing (I dont take hallucinogenics) than why wouldnt I see anything else out of the ordinary that day or any day for that matter? Why would My eyes be "tripping" just in one little spot on top of My neighbors roof? I didnt see anything strange anywhere else. Just that one spot that I was focusing the BB gun on. Never in My whole life have I seen anything like it before or since. The only other real crazy thing I saw was the UFOs in July 2 of 2012 or about a month prior to seeing the being. 



Heisenberg said:


> It is the question ANYONE who has an extraordinary subjective experience needs to ask themselves..


Why is it subjective? It might seem subjective to you but objective to Me.



Heisenberg said:


> You shouldn't be here to answer questions, you should be here to ask questions that would help you establish that what you saw was not a mistake of perception, memory and logic..


Right, but I'm 100% sure that I saw a being, but you guys just want 100% proof too. I cant help give you evidence that I dont have. I would bet My life that there was a being there.



Heisenberg said:


> You should be inquiring about the ways of self deception. What you have done is skip over that question and give yourself a pass, but that is not a decision you can make for the rest of us. Rather than establish that you had any sort of real experience, you have only demonstrated that you do not know how to properly navigate reality, which is why you are often asked if you are taking your medication. It's not what you saw that makes you seem foolish, it's how you react to skepticism.


Do you believe I was decieved? I dont.

I know that its a crazy notion to propose, that I saw an alien. But I dont know how else to describe what I saw. It doesnt matter to Me if you guys beleive Me or not because it doesnt change what I saw. What else could it have been? The only other option I could think that it could potentially be is a human wearing a high tech "invisibility suit" that was working for the government. 



mindphuk said:


> Yeah, you are learning a little about epistemology. You have in your own way, applied the lesson, 'extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence."
> No one doubts the existence of animals or Kid Rock. They are both real, verifiable things.


Right.



mindphuk said:


> So far, we have no evidence that such a thing as aliens and invisibility suits exist.


I guess your right, WE dont have emperical evidence of aliens (but maybe the government does), but I do believe we have invisibility suits. The only invisibility technology that I have even seen in person was that being, but I have seen it online. I posted some videos in this thread.



mindphuk said:


> You have claimed to have seen something, but even you have admitted you are not sure what it was, it could have been a human in some high-tech camouflage suit, right? .


Thats right. It could have been some human in a high tech camouflage suit, BUT it wasnt camouflage like snipers use. It was NOT a type of ghillie suit. It was something totally different than a ghillie suit. It could let light pass right through. It was completely invisible at first, even though I was looking at him with a 4 power scope from about 15 yards away. Than it made a "face" that I drew in the youtube video, with 2 eyes of letting light pass through. Than it was letting all sorts of circles of light splash through at random, but always on the "forhead" of the "face". Than that "face" went away and I saw the translucent being. It looked a little like the picture I posted from the movie Predator, the invisible alien.



mindphuk said:


> In fact, you never actually saw someone remove the suit so you don't know it was actually a suit to begin with, it could have been an undiscovered animal. .


You make a very good point, I NEVER actually saw the being take of the suit so it COULD have not been a suit if he was born that way. It could have been an undiscovered animal, and it might very well be, but it was humanoid from what I saw. I can only ASSUME it was an alien because I dont know. 



mindphuk said:


> Since you never actually got to examine this suit or being and learn more about it, it is also possible that what you saw was not what you think you saw. Our brains fool us all of the time, I don't know why you are so resistant to accepting this fact.


Thats right, I never touched the suit or the being. I was inside of My house, laying/sitting on the bed, looking out a window to the adjacent houses roof. I know that I get fooled sometimes and My mind plays tricks on Me sometimes but do you think I would know this much detail if it didnt happen? What good would it do Me to type all this out just to play a trick on you guys? It seems like I'm the only one that getting laughed at anyways and I dont think its funny. 



mindphuk said:


> If I told you I had bacon and eggs for breakfast, you probably would accept that since I have no reason to lie about it, but you have to accept the possibility that I am lying or that I forgot and really had the bacon and eggs yesterday but my brain switched the days on me. Did you know that every time we remember something and recall the details of events that occurred to us in the past that our brains actually reform new neural connections? What this means is that our memories are malleable which also makes them extremely fallible. The exact version of events that actually occurred about seeing the figure on the roof is almost certainly not what you currently remember. So not only do you not have any evidence to show us, you don't have the evidence to prove to yourself what it was you saw. If you can't be sure what you saw, why the hell should we just accept the first explanation that you came up with, that it was an alien in an invisibility suit?


I dont remember every detail of what I saw that day because My brain doesnt record like a video camera does, but I do remember lots of it and I'm being very honest as to what I saw. It was some kind of person, human or alien, that has the best invisibility technology. It might have been an animal but arent humans animals too?

You guys dont need to believe Me, but I'm going to tell the truth, to the best of My abilities. I cant convince anyone, but no one can convince Me that I didnt see that being that had the ability to be invisible and translucent. But I'm just going to say that he (or she) was wearing, what I call, an invisibilty suit. But your right, I dont know if it was a suit or if the creature was born like that but I'm going to call it a suit because I dont know any animals that are similar. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 21, 2013)

What do I have to gain from lying to you all?

What do I have to gain from telling the truth to you all?

The only thing to gain is looking like a crazy. And what good does that do Me?

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 21, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> What do I have to gain from lying to you all?
> 
> What do I have to gain from telling the truth to you all?


Social intercourse and the need to have someone believe you. If you had nothing to gain, you would not keep posting the same shit with no proof after everyone tells you they don't believe you. Who are you trying to convince, us or yourself? I'm guessing you don't have a ton of friends IRL...


> The only thing to gain is looking like a crazy. And what good does that do Me?
> 
> ~PEACE~


It must do something for you, why else go on and on about these things?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 21, 2013)

Tyler, I'm just telling My true story!

I just want to share and vent. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 21, 2013)

I knew my posts would result in a sticky handed circle jerk lol.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 21, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I knew my posts would result in a sticky handed circle jerk lol.


The accusation always begins with the idea that science is unfairly dismissing a world view or being prevented from seeing it clearly, and it always ends up with you demonstrating that you are unfairly dismissing science as a circle jerk and not interested in seeing it clearly. It seems your problem is with the tone of the argument and the unity between reasoned opinions, as that is all you choose to attack. All you need to do is demonstrate why science is not the best tool for discovering objective reality, which is the thesis of our argument.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 21, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Tyler, I'm just telling My true story!
> 
> I just want to share and vent.
> 
> ~PEACE~


Then that is what you have to gain, sharing and venting. You answered your own question


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 21, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Then that is what you have to gain, sharing and venting. You answered your own question


Your right, I guess I did. 

Than call Me guilty of sharing and caring. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 21, 2013)

You guys act like I was abducted by aliens or something. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 21, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> The accusation always begins with the idea that science is unfairly dismissing a world view or being prevented from seeing it clearly, and it always ends up with you demonstrating that you are unfairly dismissing science as a circle jerk and not interested in seeing it clearly. It seems your problem is with the tone of the argument and the unity between reasoned opinions, as that is all you choose to attack. All you need to do is demonstrate why science is not the best tool for discovering objective reality, which is the thesis of our argument.


Not science. The person. I think if science was involved with my experiences then they would come to the same conclusion, but I dont see science as the gate keepers of knowledge. Science is great at what it does, Im just saying theres other ways to find out the truth and I believe I've found one of those ways. I didnt find it by some kinda woo woo spiritual methodology, it came to me by complete accident in the form of my gifted friend. I've found out a while ago that though my friend is gifted, hes still a naive kid. His gift opened him up to a new world but theres also bullshit in that world that he thinks is true.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 21, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Not science. The person. I think if science was involved with my experiences then they would come to the same conclusion, but I dont see science as the gate keepers of knowledge. Science is great at what it does, Im just saying theres other ways to find out the truth and I believe I've found one of those ways. I didnt find it by some kinda woo woo spiritual methodology, it came to me by complete accident in the form of my gifted friend. I've found out a while ago that though my friend is gifted, hes still a naive kid. His gift opened him up to a new world but theres also bullshit in that world that he thinks is true.


You still haven't demonstrated why science is not the best tool for discovering objective reality, are you not going to do that?


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 21, 2013)

Everyone is going to have their own views. That's what i realized on this site. No use mentioning anything spiritual or political. Just going to have a whole bunch of atheists and hardcore SCIENTISTS with phd's dispute your post. They'll always be lurking on this side of the forum. Its unorthodox for them to think outside the box. Kinda funny though being that weed is considered a spiritual plant to consume by most. But I expect someone to say its not spiritual at all. 

I will say if aliens do come its not to say peace and prosperity be with you....


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 21, 2013)

13000 year old satellite dubbed the black knight https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEuDKzP_MKI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 21, 2013)

This video by far will maybe help the naysayers believe. 5000 year old flying craft found. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBlwhVyZxmQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 21, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> 13000 year old satellite dubbed the black knight https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEuDKzP_MKI&feature=youtube_gdata_player





Chronic Masterbator said:


> This video by far will maybe help the naysayers believe. 5000 year old flying craft found. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBlwhVyZxmQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


I think we'd all agree that there's stuff on YT that's legit, and much, much more stuff that is absolute bullshit. I'm curious, what criteria do you use to separate one from the other?


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 21, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I highly doubt that what I saw was an illusion. I just know it was real because I saw it, unless I was tripping off of nothing. But if I was tripping off of nothing (I dont take hallucinogenics) than why wouldnt I see anything else out of the ordinary that day or any day for that matter? Why would My eyes be "tripping" just in one little spot on top of My neighbors roof? I didnt see anything strange anywhere else. Just that one spot that I was focusing the BB gun on. Never in My whole life have I seen anything like it before or since. The only other real crazy thing I saw was the UFOs in July 2 of 2012 or about a month prior to seeing the being.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scintillating_scotoma

[video=youtube;gV_37cao38U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gV_37cao38U&amp;list=PL427FB20F40B153CA[/video]

These can come on quite slowly and last for hours. Not saying it's what you saw, but it is an example of the eyes 'tripping' on one spot without affecting or impairing judgment or other mental faculties. 







> Why is it subjective? It might seem subjective to you but objective to Me.


Being objective means it seems the same to everyone, so if something seems different to you than it does to me, it's subjective. More to the point, anytime any of us have an unrecorded, uncontrolled experience which seems extraordinary we have the question hanging over us of "how can I be sure". None of us, not one person, has the ability to decide for himself that what he experienced was real. It really is a simple question...how do you know you were not being fooled? It should have a simple answer of "I don't know", or else be answered with some sort of demonstrable proof. The way you keep answering is to appeal to self authority by saying "I am not lying". Self authority can only convince yourself, it can not convince us.




> Right, but I'm 100% sure that I saw a being, but you guys just want 100% proof too. I cant help give you evidence that I dont have. I would bet My life that there was a being there.


Not necessarily proof, just some assurance. Something to tip the scales away from the obvious answers. Those of us who read your story know you can not provide this proof, and we are not mocking you by asking for it. We are trying to show you that, just as you said yourself, you can not provide the answers we want without lying. It's great that you admit that, now the next step is to realize you can not provide these answers to yourself without lying either.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 22, 2013)

What they said on the skit on the 5000 year old craft seemed logical because there is history to back it up. Hopefully you where patient and listened to itall. Also Google Apollo 20... Truth is going to be exposed. Y'all are so caught up in the comfort of your own lil bubble. Your entitled to opinions but I'm sure if I told you 50 years ago we would type and use glass like a phone you would write me off as crazy. But yet we have smart phones.

I don't think intelligent beings would visit cause we are barbaric and fight and kill each other. Let alone agree on a simple topic such as this. Out of all the galaxies in the universe science should have taught you to some degree. We are not alone!! Would it hurt to agree that their are species with intelligence greater than ours. Man pride has got a lot of you by the balls.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 22, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rqi3jpBSyCc&feature=youtube_gdata_player invisibility is real. If I told you this 10 years ago you would say bullshit. What if aliens are already here using this??


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 22, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> I think we'd all agree that there's stuff on YT that's legit, and much, much more stuff that is absolute bullshit. I'm curious, what criteria do you use to separate one from the other?


 I use a scientific approach when investigating.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 22, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> What they said on the skit on the 5000 year old craft seemed logical because there is history to back it up. Hopefully you where patient and listened to itall. Also Google Apollo 20... Truth is going to be exposed. Y'all are so caught up in the comfort of your own lil bubble. Your entitled to opinions but I'm sure if I told you 50 years ago we would type and use glass like a phone you would write me off as crazy. But yet we have smart phones.
> 
> I don't think intelligent beings would visit cause we are barbaric and fight and kill each other. Let alone agree on a simple topic such as this. Out of all the galaxies in the universe science should have taught you to some degree. We are not alone!! Would it hurt to agree that their are species with intelligence greater than ours. Man pride has got a lot of you by the balls.


Basing present truths on future predictions is retarded. What might be, what may be, what could be, is just conjecture. What IS is what matters. The absence of evidence is not evidence, so until you come up with what IS, shut the hell up about it and stop arguing as if what IS is what could be because you don't have any idea what could be, and given my assumption by reading your posts, you never will. 

I'm confident in saying the skeptics who have posted in opposition to you all, unanimously agree, there is other intelligent life in the universe. Our skepticism has nothing to do with pride, your belief that it does shows you don't understand our viewpoint and instead argue against one you've assigned to us in your own head. Essentially, you are arguing against yourself, probably because you're unaware and unwilling to examine the reasons.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 22, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> I use a scientific approach when investigating.




You're a funny guy! You'd make a great biblical creationist.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 22, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> I use a scientific approach when investigating.


Yes, that description is very general. I was looking for more of a multi-step answer. Do you know that a basic part of the scientific method is trying to attempt to falsify your conclusion? Did you try to look deeper into actual scientifically credible sources to see if these things you posted were true, or did they simply sound good to you so you chose to believe them?


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 22, 2013)

You must of not read post#. 187 I said you would have your own view and are entitled to it. But I also mentioned their is historical proof from silk prints to scrolls depicting UFOs. Why would their be soooo many depictions of this during the course of civilization. 
I understand your view point clearly. But your skepticism is so deeply rooted. You will not and won't understand anyone's view but your own. You probably didn't look at the links?? Their have been ufo reports by the thousands all across the world.

At present their is evidence supporting aliens exist. For example the rosewell incident. Remember when the government said it was a weather balloon. The same government that said weed is bad. If you look at the picture of the government officers in front of the wreakage. Thankfully one of em are holding documents that bent over. If you zoom in it clearly states their was alien bodies at the crash site.
Also lots of leaked info on Apollo 20 mission. Feel free to give me some constructive critisim. I also stated why would their be old world depictions all over showing UFOs?? That is the question. Look at Vedic history as well there is multiple accounts of flying cities.
Where these people high on hashish and making random shit up??
There are so many cultures that have had simular events happen that is pretty coincidental wouldnt you think? That is my view and you have yours but mine are based of archeological findings not wishful thinking.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 22, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Yes, that description is very general. I was looking for more of a multi-step answer. Do you know that a basic part of the scientific method is trying to attempt to falsify your conclusion? Did you try to look deeper into actual scientifically credible sources to see if these things you posted were true, or did they simply sound good to you so you chose to believe them?


 I looked into it why do you think the price of palladium is on the rise??


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 22, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRvVN39ZwtM&feature=youtube_gdata_player since there are scientific minds on here please explain this time traveler. Why would she be on a cellphone in 1920??

This link also shows two other time travelers on cell phones during the same era. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyCvKkANPZQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 22, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Basing present truths on future predictions is retarded. What might be, what may be, what could be, is just conjecture. What IS is what matters. The absence of evidence is not evidence, so until you come up with what IS, shut the hell up about it and stop arguing as if what IS is what could be because you don't have any idea what could be, and given my assumption by reading your posts, you never will.
> 
> I'm confident in saying the skeptics who have posted in opposition to you all, unanimously agree, there is other intelligent life in the universe. Our skepticism has nothing to do with pride, your belief that it does shows you don't understand our viewpoint and instead argue against one you've assigned to us in your own head. Essentially, you are arguing against yourself, probably because you're unaware and unwilling to examine the reasons.


What I was inferring is ... What if they are already here. Using technology we could only dream of Post#214


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 22, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> I looked into it why do you think the price of palladium is on the rise??


You skirted my question then asked one of your own that was way off topic, which is bad forum decorum(tm). If you truly value logic, I think you should familiarize yourself with logical fallacies - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Categor y:Logical_fallacies 
You commit them in almost every post and are not aware of it. They are very easy for anyone to fall into. When I first became familiar with them I was surprised at how many were polluting my thinking process. If you'd like to improve your thinking process, and become better at debate, familiarizing yourself with them is a powerful and easy step...


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 22, 2013)

It took me a whole of 5 minutes to find that the Apollo 20 mission videos was an admitted hoax. Your science-fu is a fail.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 22, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Not science. The person. *I think if science was involved with my experiences then they would come to the same conclusion,* but I dont see science as the gate keepers of knowledge. Science is great at what it does, Im just saying theres other ways to find out the truth and I believe I've found one of those ways. I didnt find it by some kinda woo woo spiritual methodology, it came to me by complete accident in the form of my gifted friend. I've found out a while ago that though my friend is gifted, hes still a naive kid. His gift opened him up to a new world but theres also bullshit in that world that he thinks is true.


So;

You *assume *that a more scientific approach would yield you the same results, therefore science is irrelevant..... 

LOL


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 22, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> 13000 year old satellite dubbed the black knight https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEuDKzP_MKI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Fake.



Chronic Masterbator said:


> This video by far will maybe help the naysayers believe. 5000 year old flying craft found. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBlwhVyZxmQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Fake.



Chronic Masterbator said:


> I use a scientific approach when investigating.


Do not pass go, do not collect $200.



Chronic Masterbator said:


> You must of not read post#. 187 I said you would have your own view and are entitled to it. But I also mentioned their is historical proof from silk prints to scrolls depicting UFOs. Why would their be soooo many depictions of this during the course of civilization.
> I understand your view point clearly. But your skepticism is so deeply rooted. You will not and won't understand anyone's view but your own. You probably didn't look at the links?? Their have been ufo reports by the thousands all across the world.
> 
> At present their is evidence supporting aliens exist. For example the rosewell incident. Remember when the government said it was a weather balloon. The same government that said weed is bad. If you look at the picture of the government officers in front of the wreakage. Thankfully one of em are holding documents that bent over. If you zoom in it clearly states their was alien bodies at the crash site.
> ...


You are the epitome of gullible. 

[video=youtube_share;fEkWH8DB7b0]http://youtu.be/fEkWH8DB7b0[/video]



Chronic Masterbator said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRvVN39ZwtM&feature=youtube_gdata_player since there are scientific minds on here please explain this time traveler. Why would she be on a cellphone in 1920??
> 
> This link also shows two other time travelers on cell phones during the same era. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyCvKkANPZQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


She is _touching_ her ear. Are you really that simple??? Even if she did have a cell phone (WHICH SHE DOESN'T) there were no cell towers, so who the fuck was she talking to?

You seem to believe anything that you see, regardless how far fetched and uncredible it is.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 22, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> all I had to do is read the first sentence and I knew exactly where this is going and the following would just be a repeat of things I've read a million times before
> 
> It seems theres no middle ground to be had because you think that middle ground is dominated by science, which makes it far from the middle... You seriously preach this like a religion and you wonder (and assume) why people dont accept your point of view...


I can pick up my bong, I can smoke it, I can show it to other people, they can smoke it. 

In the absolute broadest sense, you can use science to confirm it exists, by proposing a hyposthesis;

"My bong exists"

Then you can perform an experiment and smoke from it, this verifies your results. After verifying it for yourself, it's time to replicate the experiment; so give the bong to your friend and let him/her smoke it. If they can see it, grasp it, and smoke from it; you have replicated your results and have successfully verified that the bong exists. 

For 'things that exist' an experiment like this is very doable. Depending on what objects are used, you may need to use different equipment to measure with. You can't very well grasp X-rays, but we certainly do have things to measure X-rays with, that's to say X-rays have a definite measurable interaction with reality. 

Until we can see a clear demonstration of the more controversial concepts you and many other people bring to the table, there is ZERO reason to believe they exist. Even if we couldn't measure the reactions, we should at least be able to see some sort of interaction with reality. 

That's to say; we might not know how telekinesis works, but we should be able to see it demonstrated. We may not know how astral plane walking works, but people should be able to demonstrate NEW INFORMATION, that is unavailable to the outside world, but they gained while on the astral plane. We might not know how the 6th sense works, but it should be demonstrable under laboratory conditions. 

NONE of these, or any other SUPERNATURAL (it is supernatural until it's proven natural) concepts have ever been demonstrated.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 22, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> It took me a whole of 5 minutes to find that the Apollo 20 mission videos was an admitted hoax. Your science-fu is a fail.


A whole 5 minutes lol lemme guess the internet. Where did you find this info verifying its a hoax?? Of all people you should know we need links.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 22, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Fake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you where one of those guys that need links to verify?? Where are yours?? 

You posted a link to movie that doesn't relate. Let me say its not a phone. But rather a two way communication device. Also if you look clearly at the other 2 people with "comm" devices you see that one has a key pad. 

Why would the knuckles be bent? And why would she talk other hand?? A video of Billy Madison is your poor attempt at being more immature than he is. Instead of saying its fake present facts! Since you like post#218 where is you multi step answer of facts. We know the scientific approach. I also mentioned if they where more intelligent than us. They would have technology that makes our stealth jets look like child's play. Even with thermal imaging its hard to see it.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 22, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> So;
> 
> You *assume *that a more scientific approach would yield you the same results, therefore science is irrelevant.....
> 
> LOL


Albert Einstein said that the basis of science was to try understand mystery. Rather than denote someone's thinking process. Provide us facts


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 22, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Albert Einstein said that the basis of science was to try understand mystery. Rather than denote someone's thinking process. Provide us facts


Facts to what? CWE was making an assumption that he would get the same results with or without using a scientific approach. I was pointing out the flaw in his reasoning.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 22, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> I thought you where one of those guys that need links to verify?? Where are yours??
> 
> You posted a link to movie that doesn't relate. Let me say its not a phone. But rather a two way communication device. Also if you look clearly at the other 2 people with "comm" devices you see that one has a key pad.
> 
> Why would the knuckles be bent? And why would she talk other hand?? A video of Billy Madison is your poor attempt at being more immature than he is. Instead of saying its fake present facts! Since you like post#218 where is you multi step answer of facts. We know the scientific approach. I also mentioned if they where more intelligent than us. They would have technology that makes our stealth jets look like child's play. Even with thermal imaging its hard to see it.



I don't need links to verify. I need credible information to exist, in order to verify.

I am very capable of using search engines. 

You apparently, are not. So HERE is your link.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 22, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRvVN39ZwtM&feature=youtube_gdata_player since there are scientific minds on here please explain this time traveler. Why would she be on a cellphone in 1920??
> 
> This link also shows two other time travelers on cell phones during the same era. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyCvKkANPZQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Oh the old cell phone video. I dont' even have to look at it to know which one you are talking about. I did as much research on it as I could, let me see if I can't remember what I found out. Gimme a sec.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 22, 2013)

Oh wow look...

Alien Technology 
[video=youtube;WwTbUfaPcLo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwTbUfaPcLo[/video]

In response too:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRvVN39ZwtM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 22, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> A whole 5 minutes lol lemme guess the internet. Where did you find this info verifying its a hoax?? Of all people you should know we need links.


So you don't provide links and evidence when asked but you expect others to? Brilliant. Now in spite of your double standard, I will provide links if you can't find the info but you should have tried to look before you even posted it. As you claim to be able to use the scientific method, I would love to see evidence of that. One of the steps of the method is to look for things that falsify your hypothesis. You should distrust all evidence for extraordinary claims and check to see if alternative hypotheses can be found. 

You said, "Also lots of leaked info on Apollo 20 mission. Feel free to give me some constructive critisim."
My constructive criticism is to point out that an alternative hypothesis was found, one that is much more likely than a secret Apollo mission during a time when our only Saturn-V rockets were being used for Skylab. Since I was able to find the information that someone took credit for the hoax in about 5 minutes, I don't think you should have any trouble finding the same information so I purposely did not provide a link. This again is work you should have done before ever bringing up the subject, and the fact that I found it so easily leads me to conclude you didn't even try. 

Notice I never said that I _verified _it was a hoax. 5 minutes isn't enough time to do that but the fact that someone claimed it was a hoax, along with the fact that it was first 'reported' on April 1st, leads me to suspect that the hoax hypothesis is probably likely. As someone that claims to use a "scientific approach when investigating" you should be familiar with Occam's Razor.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 22, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> I thought you where one of those guys that need links to verify?? Where are yours??
> 
> You posted a link to movie that doesn't relate. Let me say its not a phone. But rather a two way communication device. Also if you look clearly at the other 2 people with "comm" devices you see that one has a key pad.
> 
> Why would the knuckles be bent? And why would she talk other hand?? A video of Billy Madison is your poor attempt at being more immature than he is. Instead of saying its fake present facts! Since you like post#218 where is you multi step answer of facts. We know the scientific approach. I also mentioned if they where more intelligent than us. They would have technology that makes our stealth jets look like child's play. Even with thermal imaging its hard to see it.


No, no, no! You are making inference-observation confusion fallacy, otherwise known as jumping to conclusions. You see a person with a hand up to her face and you conclude that it is a cell phone or other advanced communication device, and then go on to infer that it is not only out-of-place technology but is actually a time-traveller. Please quit saying you know and understand the the scientific method. You are making multiple errors that could be corrected using routine critical thinking. If you spent only half the time learning critical thinking skills as you do posting crazy bullshit conspiracy theories, you would be a master.

Many people don't understand that application of critical thinking is not normal as our brains want to make shortcuts. However, the scientific approach is exactly that, rigorous application of reason and elimination of faulty thinking. It is one thing to say that you know and understand how the scientific method works and quite another to demonstrate that you know how to apply it, especially for claims you would like to be true. 

Here's some things to help you get started

[youtube]6OLPL5p0fMg[/youtube]

[youtube]A7zbEiNnY5M[/youtube]

[youtube]oefmPtsV_w4[/youtube]


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 22, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> I don't need links to verify. I need credible information to exist, in order to verify.
> 
> I am very capable of using search engines.
> 
> You apparently, are not. So HERE is your link.


The first link to Brian Dunning's Skeptoid has a good, interesting commentary about "debunking." 



> What a great story. The idea of a 13,000-year-old alien satellite orbiting the Earth is about as exciting as it can get. People often accuse me of debunking stories like this, but I don't see it that way at all. I simply want to know more. I want to open the box wider and learn what's really going on. I don't want to stop here and say "That sounds weird"; I want to learn the solution to the mystery. To those of you who dismiss this as debunking, I really have to say I don't understand why learning the whole story is seen as a negative process. I'm excited by it, and I was excited to learn what's behind the Black Knight satellite. Here's what I found.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 22, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> You still haven't demonstrated why science is not the best tool for discovering objective reality, are you not going to do that?


Not the only tool* I didnt use a tool to discover reality, just coincidence and experience, which I know is hardly a good explanation since theres people who claim to have experienced big foot, Jesus, and a million other things that are bullshit, I know you only have my word when I say Im one of the exceptions but it is what it is. Sometimes people really do experience what they say to experience, like seeing alien space ships and shit lol tryin to keep this thread on track. I understand your skepticism for everything else but its really comical that skeptics deny the existence of aliens on earth lol.... Weather balloons... tehe.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 22, 2013)

The only evidence you have aliens have visited Earth are subjective testimonies, which we know we can't trust, and the idea that an alien race could be millions of years more advanced than us, so their technology would be able to get here, which I'm sure is a logical fallacy, you are essentially appealing to _potential_ future technologies.

What about the issue with odds that mindphuk posited a few pages back? Even if an alien race were millions of years more advanced, the universe is simply too big to check every star system and even if they checked a new star every day, every hour even, it STILL wouldn't be enough to check everywhere, even if there were millions of races of intelligent aliens all searching for advanced life simultaneously. Look up the Drake equation


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 22, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The only evidence you have aliens have visited Earth are subjective testimonies, which we know we can't trust, and the idea that an alien race could be millions of years more advanced than us, so their technology would be able to get here, which I'm sure is a logical fallacy, you are essentially appealing to _potential_ future technologies.
> 
> What about the issue with odds that mindphuk posited a few pages back? Even if an alien race were millions of years more advanced, the universe is simply too big to check every star system and even if they checked a new star every day, every hour even, it STILL wouldn't be enough to check everywhere, even if there were millions of races of intelligent aliens all searching for advanced life simultaneously. Look up the Drake equation


I think those are assumptions that are just as valid as any. Perhaps they are also spiritually advanced beings completely connected to the universe thus knowing whos worth visiting and they can get there in an instant. Mainstream science has a blank slate when it comes to the knowledge about aliens so I see the arguments against them as logical speculation at best. And if the government is covering up aliens, what evidence would there be? This all started at Roswell and I think the weather balloon explanation is completely ridiculous no matter what "fallible mind" argument you present.


----------



## guy incognito (Jun 22, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Not the only tool* I didnt use a tool to discover reality, just coincidence and experience, which I know is hardly a good explanation since theres people who claim to have experienced big foot, Jesus, and a million other things that are bullshit, I know you only have my word when I say Im one of the exceptions but it is what it is. Sometimes people really do experience what they say to experience, like seeing alien space ships and shit lol tryin to keep this thread on track.* I understand your skepticism for everything else but its really comical that skeptics deny the existence of aliens on earth lol*.... Weather balloons... tehe.


Can you provide any evidence?


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 22, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> I don't need links to verify. I need credible information to exist, in order to verify.
> 
> I am very capable of using search engines.
> 
> You apparently, are not. So HERE is your link.


Reminds me of that progressive commercial. Lemme guess the internet....


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 22, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> Oh wow look...
> 
> Alien Technology
> [video=youtube;WwTbUfaPcLo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwTbUfaPcLo[/video]
> ...


 what about the second link with the young woman. Hers wasn't connected to a box no wiring and it appears to have a dial pad?? Also the first link its cool that you mentioned hearing amplifier but why does she appear to be talking into it.?? She wasn't walking with no one??


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 22, 2013)

Really good read on chinas war with aliens http://theunknownmoment.blogspot.com/2013/04/chinas-ancient-war-with-aliens.html then there is the story of india's vimanas. And here are some interesting pics.  I find the last photo most interesting. Simply cause it appears to be a light bulb. This one I find most credible. And amazing because it was before supposedly Einstien invented the light bulb. There are two things to support this and has been tested. One a torch would NOT burn in the deepest parts of any pyramid low oxygen. Even if you used a series of mirrors you still couldnt see good enough to build. The light penatration wouldnt be good past a certain point. Where and how did they learn this??

What I also find interesting is different cultures in completly far away from each other had similar events.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 22, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Really good read on chinas war with aliens http://theunknownmoment.blogspot.com/2013/04/chinas-ancient-war-with-aliens.html then there is the story of india's vimanas. And here are some interesting pics.View attachment 2709684View attachment 2709685View attachment 2709686View attachment 2709687View attachment 2709689 View attachment 2709691View attachment 2709697View attachment 2709698View attachment 2709700


All of this has been thoroughly debunked


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 22, 2013)

Interesting note my phone shut of twice trying to post this. My PC shut down several times trying to post this as well. Weird I never had that happen wtf??


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 22, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> All of this has been thoroughly debunked


When and where links please. Also the debunkers are trained to give disinformation. In that disinformation we find chunks of truth. The Mayan jewelry of airplane has a vertical tail so its not a bird. They jewelry has been carbon dated.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 22, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> When and where links please. Also the debunkers are trained to give disinformation. In that disinformation we find chunks of truth. The Mayan jewelry of airplane has a vertical tail so its not a bird. They jewelry has been carbon dated.


Therefore any evidence against my conspiracy is evidence for my conspiracy. Way to go...self-delusion ftl!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 22, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> Therefore any evidence against my conspiracy is evidence for my conspiracy. Way to go...self-delusion ftl!


 you're funny you know what I mean but choose to be a dick about it.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 22, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> I can pick up my bong, I can smoke it, I can show it to other people, they can smoke it.
> 
> In the absolute broadest sense, you can use science to confirm it exists, by proposing a hyposthesis;
> "My bong exists"


This is not a hypothesis, it's an assertion of fact. To form a hypothesis, you need a collection of facts. The hypothesis is the framework in which you connect those facts. A good hypothesis will not only explain the facts but also account for any disparity between them.



> Then you can perform an experiment and smoke from it, this verifies your results. After verifying it for yourself, it's time to replicate the experiment; so give the bong to your friend and let him/her smoke it. If they can see it, grasp it, and smoke from it; you have replicated your results and have successfully verified that the bong exists.


You have only established a fact. Facts are observable and verifiable. Anyone can look at them an make the same identical observations or measurements. "My bong exists" is just a fact that people can verify. 



> For 'things that exist' an experiment like this is very doable. Depending on what objects are used, you may need to use different equipment to measure with. You can't very well grasp X-rays, but we certainly do have things to measure X-rays with, that's to say X-rays have a definite measurable interaction with reality.


An experiment is meant to test some sort of prediction. Because your assertion that your bong exists is simply a fact, no predictions can be made from it. Handing your bong to a friend so that they can verify it is not a test.


Measurements are careful observations. From careful observations we establish facts. Once we get enough facts, we start building a framework to hold them. This framework is called a hypothesis. Any hypothesis can sit there and hold the facts, but to become a theory it must hold the weight of those facts on two legs. It must be able to explain, and it must make accurate predictions. If your hypothesis does not account for all facts, then your ability to explain is weakened and your "explanatory leg" may not support the weight. If your hypothesis connects the facts in such a way as to be unfalsifiable, then you prevent it from ever constructing the second leg, predictability. If you can, through logic, see the implications of the way you connected the facts, then you can make predictions about additional facts we can find; you are testing the hypothesis. If you go looking and do indeed find the facts you expected, then your hypothesis has made an accurate prediction. It has passed a test and now grown both the legs it needs to become a theory. Of course, as the weight of new facts get added to the framework, these legs will continuously be strained and if you are unable to modify them, the theory will topple. 

Remember, these legs can only be built from the framework, and the framework is built from facts. When to be suspicious is when a theory tries to replace one or both of these legs with something else, such as conspiracy. A conspiracy may look like support, but it actually renders the theory unfalsifiable, so it prevents any cogent predictions. For example: if a second gunman was involved in the JFK conspiracy we can predict that we will find evidence, facts, to indicate this when we go looking. When we allow conspiracy to masquerade as evidence, we make it impossible to verify this prediction because we have no way of knowing if the facts just aren't there, or if they have been removed by the conspiracy. There is no test we can do, and so there is no way to build our second leg. In this case conspiracy theorists go looking for something else besides facts, they look for anomalies. Anomalies present an apparent disparity between facts, in other words they create a gap, and then the theorists attempts to fill this gap with conspiracy. But notice that this only strengthens the explanatory leg and does nothing to give us the second leg. We have no power to predict and so we are left with wildly differing and often conflicting conspiracy narratives each unable to demonstrate they say anything accurate about the world. There are many other things people try to weave into the framework to count as facts: emotion, consequences, appeals to bad logic; but none of these allow us to build the support a true theory requires, and so these ideas crumble from the slightest pressure, like a house of cards.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 22, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Interesting note my phone shut of twice trying to post this. My PC shut down several times trying to post this as well. Weird I never had that happen wtf??


Its the NSA trying to prevent you from spreading the truth!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 22, 2013)

I don't know but that was some weird shit. Kinda like the echo you hear in phone calls some times.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 22, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> you're funny you know what I mean but choose to be a dick about it.


No, I have no idea what you mean except what you wrote - that people that are skeptical of extraordinary claims and end up debunking them because they actually take time to research, verify and test them, are somehow involved in a disinformation campaign. This can only be described as a form of confirmation bias, i.e. if someone debunks your claim, then they are part of the conspiracy to hide the real truth, reinforcing your belief in the claim. This is delusional, faulty thinking, the polar opposite of critical thinking. 

I assume you didn't watch the videos or even consider the information I posted for you earlier. I actually tried to help you understand some things about those of us trained in science and critical thinking. But since you continue to be obnoxious with your lack of legitimate responses and name-calling, I will just assume that you are unable to understand and grasp the subtleties of actually reasoned, intellectual dialogue and unable to recognize your own cognitive biases so will merrily push forward with your credulousness and deficient thought processes.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I knew my posts would result in a sticky handed circle jerk lol.


You can only say that if you pretend my post to you doesn't exist. I conclude that I am being inconvenient. it only takes one ugly fact to wreck an otherwise beautiful hypothesis. cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 22, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Really good read on chinas war with aliens http://theunknownmoment.blogspot.com/2013/04/chinas-ancient-war-with-aliens.html then there is the story of india's vimanas. And here are some interesting pics.View attachment 2709684View attachment 2709685View attachment 2709686View attachment 2709687View attachment 2709689 View attachment 2709691View attachment 2709697View attachment 2709698View attachment 2709700 I find the last photo most interesting. Simply cause it appears to be a light bulb. This one I find most credible.* And amazing because it was before supposedly Einstien invented the light bulb.* There are two things to support this and has been tested. One a torch would NOT burn in the deepest parts of any pyramid low oxygen. Even if you used a series of mirrors you still couldnt see good enough to build. The light penatration wouldnt be good past a certain point. Where and how did they learn this??
> 
> What I also find interesting is different cultures in completly far away from each other had similar events.


Even more amazing still, since it was Edison, not Einstein, that is credited with inventing the incandescent light bulb. You love that science, huh?


----------



## H R Puff N Stuff (Jun 22, 2013)

to the op nothing


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 22, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> *Not the only tool* I didnt use a tool to discover reality, just coincidence and experience, *which I know is hardly a good explanation since theres people who claim to have experienced big foot, Jesus, and a million other things that are bullshit, I know you only have my word when I say Im one of the exceptions but it is what it is. Sometimes people really do experience what they say to experience, like seeing alien space ships and shit lol tryin to keep this thread on track. I understand your skepticism for everything else but its really comical that skeptics deny the existence of aliens on earth lol.... Weather balloons... tehe.


Okay, so we're in agreement that science is the best tool to discover objective reality, though you add not the only tool. Even if it wasn't the only tool, why not always use the best tool and choose an inferior one instead? Let's assume you have discovered reality, and it was through coincidence and experience as you say. You can't possibly be suggesting other people should discard the scientific method in favor of the dumb luck method to discover reality?


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 23, 2013)

I can't believe I forgot about this gem! 

[video=youtube;Zud8yB6I9MI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zud8yB6I9MI[/video]


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 23, 2013)

Since some of you are scientists and trained in critical thinking, what do you all believe that I saw? You might think of a different option but I believe the only options that I saw are either an alien, a human wearing an "invisibility suit" or a undiscovered species of animal that looks humanoid. 

Lets assume that My eye witness testimony is faily accurate. Lets also assume that I'm not delusional or lying. 

If you assume I am telling the truth to the best of My abilities than what kind of being to you believe I saw on My neighbors roof in about August of 2012, as described in this thread?

Lets talk hypothetically. Hypothetically, if I'm telling the truth, what do you believe I saw?

~PEACE~


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jun 24, 2013)

Where is that ninja guy from the other closed alien thread, i got that porno done tonight. And i bet i have a bigger dick than him too. hehehehe!!!! PUSSYYYYYYY!!!!! sorry kinda drunk.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 24, 2013)

LOL Zaehet... Does she know she's a porno star?


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 24, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Since some of you are scientists and trained in critical thinking, what do you all believe that I saw? You might think of a different option but I believe the only options that I saw are either an alien, a human wearing an "invisibility suit" or a undiscovered species of animal that looks humanoid.
> 
> Lets assume that My eye witness testimony is faily accurate. Lets also assume that I'm not delusional or lying.
> 
> ...


Most "critical thinkers" would suspend judgment until they get further evidence. It's ok to say that you don't know what you saw.


----------



## PinkFloyd426 (Jun 24, 2013)

I just ran across this thread. I have never posted this on the internet but what the hell....

I am going to answer the question stated here "What do you know about aliens".

I feel like an idiot telling it here (of all places), when only a few in my life know this, but again, what the hell...and I'm curious as to the reactions, etc.

I will try to keep it short mainly since I will always think the ones that I have told this to in the past probably think I'm crazy, so whats the use.



1962, I think the starting of summer. I am 7 years old. My parents just bought a house, and it was the first night there (I think).
I had no idea what our yard looked like yet. Never went outside in the first days we were there.

I have 2 younger brothers and a sister. Us boys had to share a room till years later an addition was built on the house.

The head of my bed was directly under a window that looked out into our back yard. My brothers had to use a bunk bed elsewhere in the room.

Something woke me up, or I woke up for whatever reason, and the room was bright. For some reason I popped my head up and immediately looked out the window. I remember this so clear to this day. Our whole yard was bright. Like it was daylight. We had a tree line at the end of our yard separating someone else back yard from ours. I cant remember if the other back yard was bright/lit up, but I do remember seeing the trees. I also remember seeing a tower looking thing on the right side of our yard. This later I find out is an antenna tower for a Ham radio operator who's yard also butted ours. A little to the left of the tower there was 3 small things, creatures, aliens, whatever you want to call them. I remember the one in the middle was a little shorter than the other two. I remember they looked white'ish like gray to me. They didnt have clothes for sure...it was just all white like. Cant recall ears of nose on any of these things. If they did have them I don't remember it. These looked like something I have never seen before.

Then my memory of this gets sketchy/iffy. I think I was told...or heard, "not to worry". And that was it. I went back to sleep (or don't remember any more than that) Cant say if one of them told me this or not. I don't remember seeing anything that looked like a mouth...or see them say it with gestures or anything...they just stood there the whole time, and I think never moved while my head was up looking out the window. I do know they saw me and was looking at me. Either way I think I did hear it. It just isn't clear in my brain like the rest of the incident is to this day.

Years go by...like 26-30 some years roughly. I am at a family get together. The subject of UFO's and stuff is brought up. I tell my family for the first time what I saw, or dreamed.
I mentioned everything I told here, and the fact that once I realized what our back yard looked like, that it was exactly as I recall it the night I was awakened (keeping in mind I had never seen the yard at that point or been out in it) The tower was there, the tree line, and later my father realized there was a big indentation in the ground close to where the 3 things were standing. (he said he heard from a neighbor that a horse was buried there prior to us moving there.

One of my brothers says he saw the same thing, and remembers it well, and said there was 3 of them before I mentioned there was 3. I dont know if he is telling the truth or not. I don't remember him awake with me looking out the window but who knows.

Anyway that's pretty much my story. I know I wasn't dreaming. I was 7 years old...how the hell did I know what "beings" look like at my age? 
The things I saw is exactly what all the drawings are of aliens that you see everywhere now...exactly!

It's weird and sometimes when I think about it...and that isnt often...I wonder if I was dreaming. But how? I saw my yard for the first time. We ended up living there for 28 years, and the yard I saw was my yard indeed. The "beings" I saw is what the typical drawing of an alien is. And I don't know how I would have conjured that up in my 7 year old brain.

So there you have it. Thats my story and I'm sticking with it. (my brother swears to his story, but I don't recall him being awake...but maybe he was?)
Call me weird, BS'er, or whatever. I feel lucky this happened along with feeling strange about it. I think it was real, but it might have been a dream to...I don't know. But I knew what my yard and surrounding looked like before I ever stepped foot on it
Its weird, but I feel lucky that this happened to me whether a dream or not.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 24, 2013)

A 2 decade old + memory is hardly enough to conclude anything, the only logical conclusion you can come to is "I don't know"


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 24, 2013)

^^ Was the it the night of October 31st? J/K. The mind doesn't have a place where memories are stored, that have to be recreated each time we remember something, and yours wasn't even fully developed at that age. My sister has a mind that frequently just makes up memories in great detail. We'll be sitting around the table at holidays, and she'll say, 'Do you remember that time when we...', and proceeds to recall something that no one else remembers at all. In some of these instances she'll insist certain people were there when they weren't even in the Country during that time. Some people's minds have gone so far as to make up false memories of sexual abuse as children, when none had ever taken place. When unsure about the reality of a situation, Occam's razor is a powerful tool. It states that the explanation that makes the fewest assumptions is probably the correct one. So, is it more likely that aliens travelled billions of miles to get to our planet to congregate in your back yard (making no attempt to hide their presence even with advanced technology), or that a seven year old (and maybe his brother) are remembering events inaccurately? None of us know, but my money's on the latter...


----------



## ineverveg (Jun 24, 2013)

I myself have always thought aliens to be total horseshit until i smoked DMT LMAO,
Once anyone smokes dmt they will ALL realize what the fuck is going down! aliens are real man, they are mostly very nice encounters whilst on DMT and i feel like david icke telling folk but i challenge anyone to purchase some DMT and smoke it then judge for yourself that there's no such thing as aliens 

''One of the most remarkable features of the DMT experience is the frequency with which users encounter non-human intelligences, often resembling aliens. Even more remarkably, some users come away from these encounters convinced that these entities are somehow real (Strassman, 2001). The psychological aspects of such experiences have not yet been adequately explored by scientific researchers''

[video]&lt;iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/pI5P2n3XFtA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen&gt;&lt;/iframe&gt;[/video]

http://youtu.be/pI5P2n3XFtA


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jun 24, 2013)

The 'Here After'... After life... the Universe is forever expanding... And this is what I think is really happening, and it is completely as plausible as God, Heaven, and The Bible...


_*We are living in an Alien Ant Farm...*_


Think about it... The Aliens [god] built this huge [huge for us, microscopic to the Aliens...]
Bio-Sphere type [similar to a sand box] somewhere in their world, for the young aliens to play with...
Sometimes the aliens mess with us [sending in invisible orbs to fly around]..Ghosts, Spirits are added to our mix for the enjoyment of the aliens.
Think about some ants, living in the Sahara Desert. For these ants, the other side of their world, would be out of reach, 
just like the other side of our galaxy is out of reach for us. Since our universe is purported to be EXPANDING... well it is.
Our universe is expanding because the Alien [god] wants us here on Earth to seek out the further points of our reality...
We will never reach the end of space, because the Aliens, will just add on to our outer limits...
Remember if you had an ant farm as a kid, you might drop some bad stuff on the ants just to see how they might react.
The Aliens drop bad stuff on Earth, to see if us humans [ants] will be able to handle it [Earth Quakes/Nukes/Famine/Floods/Title Waves...etc]
God is a big Alien, watching over us... God's Sons are all seeing of our actions [it's their ant farm], they see us all... through the worm hole...
When the Aliens get bored with everyday life on Earth, they mess with us [Crazy nuke dictators]...
We are not in control of our own lives, the Alien's watch over us, and cause good to come to the good [karma], and bad always happens to those of us that do bad...


All religion's have a god like father that watches over us... Some of us may have even been 'abducted' by the aliens, to be operated on us, to 'fix' us...
The Alien 'Gods' are basically good... and they want us to be good also...
Everything in life is predestined... Your subconscious mind has already lived this life, it was programed into your DNA by the Alien 'god'. 
That's why we all feel a deja vu...We have already lived this life... The Aliens are allowing us to get it right... If we get it right, we get another life to live again...
If we get it wrong.... There is no tomorrow... Which for the Aliens is a nano second... For us, it could be a Ten Thousand years....
If we the Ants, go bad, and try to destroy our Earth, then that would already be in the Master Aliens plan. They will just rebuild a better Earth....
Don't worry... Give up control to the Aliens to stay in control of your life... It's really that simple...
Word: Forever..... and ever... Happy ever after...


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 24, 2013)

Sand4x105 said:


> The 'Here After'... After life... the Universe is forever expanding... And this is what I think is really happening, and it is completely as plausible as God, Heaven, and The Bible...
> 
> 
> _*We are living in an Alien Ant Farm...*_
> ...





...............


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 24, 2013)

Sand4x105 said:


> The 'Here After'... After life... the Universe is forever expanding... And this is what I think is really happening, and it is completely as plausible as God, Heaven, and The Bible...
> 
> 
> _*We are living in an Alien Ant Farm...*_
> ...


Im the king ant of my sand castle, thank you very much! Was kinda cool to think about though.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 25, 2013)

ineverveg said:


> I myself have always thought aliens to be total horseshit until i smoked DMT LMAO,
> Once anyone smokes dmt they will ALL realize what the fuck is going down! aliens are real man, they are mostly very nice encounters whilst on DMT and i feel like david icke telling folk but i challenge anyone to purchase some DMT and smoke it then judge for yourself that there's no such thing as aliens
> 
> ''One of the most remarkable features of the DMT experience is the frequency with which users encounter non-human intelligences, often resembling aliens. Even more remarkably, some users come away from these encounters convinced that these entities are somehow real (Strassman, 2001). The psychological aspects of such experiences have not yet been adequately explored by scientific researchers''
> ...


DMT is a psychedelic, and psychedelics produce hallucinations. Hallucinations are, by definition, experiences that don't take place in objective reality. IOW, they are not real -

hal·lu·ci·na·tion (h




-l








s




-n








sh




n)_n._*1. **a. * Perception of visual, auditory, tactile, olfactory, or gustatory experiences without an external stimulus and *with a compelling sense of their reality, usually resulting from a mental disorder or as a response to a drug.*

*b. * The objects or events so perceived.

*2. A false or mistaken idea; a delusion.*


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 25, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> DMT is a psychedelic, and psychedelics produce hallucinations. Hallucinations are, by definition, experiences that don't take place in objective reality. IOW, they are not real -
> 
> hal·lu·ci·na·tion (h
> 
> ...


Great point, T.D.

I've read this responses like Ineverveg's, and it always did make me chuckle. 

How much useful knowledge about _reality _can you draw from a hallucination that only exists inside your head? Zero, it's called imagination. 

If people think that their imagination is going to give them testable information that pertains to reality, they are sadly mistaken.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 25, 2013)

[youtube]TyODZ4IjBVI[/youtube]

They touch on that idea in this podcast, I don't know exactly where, but basically the argument is that even if you have some kind of experience that takes place inside your mind, whatever knowledge you may or may not have gained or been exposed to because of that experience is valuable in the same kind of way it would be valuable if you gained it through some other means


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 25, 2013)

He mentions that in a couple podcasts. I dont think DMT should be completely associated with the term hallucination, nah, its definitely above that. I wish there were more studies on DMT and that Dr. Strassman didnt get freaked out from the results of his findings. Two people talking to the same godly being at the same time, alien beings saying "We're so glad you've discovered this technology!", that stuff shouldnt of scared him away. 

I've always wondered, what is it you like about Joe, Pad? He seems like the perfect person for you to hate on. He believes in souls, gods, aliens, ancient aliens and another advanced ancient culture, Sumarians discovered Pluto, bigfoot, he believes in conspiracy theories, hes a "GMO truther" and a whole bunch of other crazy stuff. Sure he says things like "I could be wrong" but you can tell hes almost certain of these things because of his passion for them. According to your world view, Joe is doing a major disservice to humanity by letting this information spread across millions of people, I'm a result of that lol.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 25, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Even more amazing still, since it was Edison, not Einstein, that is credited with inventing the incandescent light bulb. You love that science, huh?


I love science and spirituality equally. I always do that with those two. Edison and Einstein. I wonder what kind of weed they could have bred.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 25, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> He mentions that in a couple podcasts. I dont think DMT should be completely associated with the term hallucination, nah, its definitely above that. I wish there were more studies on DMT and that Dr. Strassman didnt get freaked out from the results of his findings. Two people talking to the same godly being at the same time, alien beings saying "We're so glad you've discovered this technology!", that stuff shouldnt of scared him away.


He may have been freaked out by the lack of evidence for his hypotheses...



> I've always wondered, what is it you like about Joe, Pad? He seems like the perfect person for you to hate on. He believes in souls, gods, aliens, ancient aliens and another advanced ancient culture, Sumarians discovered Pluto, bigfoot, he believes in conspiracy theories, hes a "GMO truther" and a whole bunch of other crazy stuff. Sure he says things like "I could be wrong" but you can tell hes almost certain of these things because of his passion for them. According to your world view, Joe is doing a major disservice to humanity by letting this information spread across millions of people, I'm a result of that lol.


Gotta agree with most of that, I don't really get his appeal...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 25, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Great point, T.D.
> 
> I've read this responses like Ineverveg's, and it always did make me chuckle.
> 
> ...





Padawanbater2 said:


> They touch on that idea in this podcast, I don't know exactly where, but basically the argument is that even if you have some kind of experience that takes place inside your mind, whatever knowledge you may or may not have gained or been exposed to because of that experience is valuable in the same kind of way it would be valuable if you gained it through some other means


It seems that these people believe humans possess some sort of inate, deep knowledge in our minds without spending the effort to achieve that knowledge from objective reality, and all we need are the right things (spirituality, dmt, aliens, ninjitsu, etc.) to access it. I'm not sure why they want this to be true; are they too lazy to gain knowledge through effort? Do they not like what objective reality shows them? Do these ideas just seem cooler than real life? I'm trying to understand...


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 25, 2013)

Joe has some really insightful and occasionally profound things to say about personal motivation and taking control of life. I think the reason many skeptics do not get huffy about Joe is because he is simply curious and looking for answers. He has none of the attitude that science is biased and he does not presume to know more than the experts about scientific subjects. IOW he doesn't take cheap shots at science to help elevate his views. He doesn't dismiss doubt as militant atheism, or claim scientists are scared to shake up their world view, ect.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 25, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> He may have been freaked out by the lack of evidence for his hypotheses...
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta agree with most of that, I don't really get his appeal...


I dont think he made a hypotheses, I could be wrong. He just wanted to see the medical benefits of DMT and this stuff just freaked him out too much. I THINK it turned him from atheist to agnostic, I cant remember though.


----------



## ineverveg (Jun 25, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> DMT is a psychedelic, and psychedelics produce hallucinations. Hallucinations are, by definition, experiences that don't take place in objective reality. IOW, they are not real -
> 
> hal·lu·ci·na·tion (h
> 
> ...


pedantic cut and paste btw, however if you ever take DMT by any means of administration you will see aliens,i'm assuming you never have though judging by the misinformed research you present into the discussion.

lsd,mushrooms,salvia,mescaline ect ect ect are not well known for seeing aliens nor does EVERYBODY whom takes these psychedelics report the same thing.

to me its very strange that a huge percentage of DMT experiences involve a presence of some kind, there are a few different perceptions of what the presence is but even if they are elves, that's still aliens, i have taken most psychedelics in my time and never seen any actual hal·lu·ci·na·tions, just distortions of what is actually there! hallucinations are not really there at all,total fabrications made by the mind but you have to ask the question of why does this molecule that is inside all of us , when smoked/ingested/injected,or analized, makes EVERYONE (not just a few oddballs ) ,see the same exact thing

could you explain that to me with a science cut and paste please?


----------



## ineverveg (Jun 25, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Great point, T.D.
> 
> I've read this responses like Ineverveg's, and it always did make me chuckle.
> 
> ...


yes but have you tried it? dont think you have, but yet still able to discount it!


----------



## guy incognito (Jun 25, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> *ThEn, not thAn. "Then" denotes differences between verbs, "Than" denotes differences between nouns.


Wait, I don't think this is true. Then separates something by time. Than compares 2 things.

I would rather have cake than pie. Indicates I prefer cake instead of pie.
I would rather have cake then pie. Indicates I want my cake first, then my pie.


----------



## ineverveg (Jun 25, 2013)

Sorry for the triple post,i believe he may have been shut down by the men in black!

&#8220;Dr. Rick Strassman, pioneering psychedelic researcher and author of the book, DMT &#8212; _The Spirit Molecule_, discusses his new book, _Inner Paths to Outer Space: Journeys to Alien Worlds through Psychedelics and Other Spiritual Technologies_, Zen Buddhism, psychedelics and spirituality, Old Testament prophecy and more in this fascinating interview. Dr. Strassman conducted the first federally approved psychedelic research in the US in nearly a generation with the compound dimethyltryptamine, or DMT, in New Mexico in the mid 1990&#8242;s.
Though expecting mystical raptures and deep psychological insights, in his study he was astonished to find many of his volunteers reporting unexpected encounters with strange and sometimes disturbing alien beings with advanced technology in what amounted to classical UFO &#8220;abduction&#8221; experiences. Unable to explain away the volunteers&#8217; experiences, he concluded that these were genuine encounters with independent sentient beings in otherwise normally invisible dimensions.&#8221;


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 25, 2013)

ineverveg said:


> Sorry for the triple post,i believe he may have been shut down by the men in black!
> 
> &#8220;Dr. Rick Strassman, pioneering psychedelic researcher and author of the book, DMT &#8212; _The Spirit Molecule_, discusses his new book, _Inner Paths to Outer Space: Journeys to Alien Worlds through Psychedelics and Other Spiritual Technologies_, Zen Buddhism, psychedelics and spirituality, Old Testament prophecy and more in this fascinating interview. Dr. Strassman conducted the first federally approved psychedelic research in the US in nearly a generation with the compound dimethyltryptamine, or DMT, in New Mexico in the mid 1990&#8242;s.
> Though expecting mystical raptures and deep psychological insights, in his study he was astonished to find many of his volunteers reporting unexpected encounters with strange and sometimes disturbing alien beings with advanced technology in what amounted to classical UFO &#8220;abduction&#8221; experiences. *Unable to explain away the volunteers&#8217; experiences, he concluded *that these were genuine encounters with independent sentient beings in otherwise normally invisible dimensions.&#8221;


Anytime something is unexplainable, it, by definition, can not be explained. This does not give us a reason to jump to conclusion and is known as an argument from ignorance aka shifting burden of proof.

Sleep paralysis/hypnagogic hallucinations are very often accompanied by a feeling of a presence being in the room. For centuries we were unable to "explain away" the experiences and so people attributed it to various magical beings. They were wrong.

What these two experiences have in common is the lack of objective knowledge. If these experiences yielded just one bit of math, physics, or really, any information the subject didn't already know, they would be much more convincing. As it stands, you can trip on DMT for years and years and never learn one useful thing about the universe; not one piece of information that can clearly be distinguished from fantasy.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 25, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> Joe has some really insightful and occasionally profound things to say about personal motivation and taking control of life. I think the reason many skeptics do not get huffy about Joe is because he is simply curious and looking for answers. He has none of the attitude that science is biased and he does not presume to know more than the experts about scientific subjects. IOW he doesn't take cheap shots at science to help elevate his views. He doesn't dismiss doubt as militant atheism, or claim scientists are scared to shake up their world view, ect.


I think he does a little bit... He heres the explanation of the experts and still claims GMO's are horrible. Heres the explanation of the experts and still thinks the Sumarians discovered Pluto. This could go on and on. But yeah, he does not claim to be smarter than those experts, and neither do I, me and Joe and millions of other people just disagree with them. I agree that he doesnt take shots at science either, he loves science, but he also thinks science isnt the only way, things that science has yet to discover can be learned and experienced, like his views on DMT. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6RBOIgtzEE


----------



## ineverveg (Jun 25, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> Anytime something is unexplainable, it, by definition, can not be explained. This does not give us a reason to jump to conclusion and is known as an argument from ignorance aka shifting burden of proof.
> 
> Sleep paralysis/hypnagogic hallucinations are very often accompanied by a feeling of a presence being in the room. For centuries we were unable to "explain away" the experiences and so people attributed it to various magical beings. They were wrong.
> 
> What these two experiences have in common is the lack of objective knowledge. If these experiences yielded just one bit of math, physics, or really, any information the subject didn't already know, they would be much more convincing. As it stands, you can trip on DMT for years and years and never learn one useful thing about the universe; not one piece of information that can clearly be distinguished from fantasy.


Isn't sleep paralysis and such like attributed to dmt ,the same as astral projection and dreams ect?

Why do we have to learn anything from the aliens about the universe? they may not want us to know anything!

There is no maths or physics as to why dmt is in so many species,although its just been proven to be found in the pineal gland of rats but no one knows why.tome dmt isn't a drug at all but more of a consciousness expanding naturally occuring molecule which i just top up now and again


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 25, 2013)

ineverveg said:


> pedantic cut and paste btw, however if you ever take DMT by any means of administration you will see aliens,i'm assuming you never have though judging by the misinformed research you present into the discussion.
> 
> lsd,mushrooms,salvia,mescaline ect ect ect are not well known for seeing aliens nor does EVERYBODY whom takes these psychedelics report the same thing.
> 
> ...


What was so misinformed about his post? Are you claiming that just because other drugs don't give you the same effect as DMT that somehow the visions you see with DMT are actually happening and not merely hallucinations inside your mind? 
Distortions of things already there are called illusions, not hallucinations. Just because you haven't hallucinated on other drugs doesn't mean it doesn't happen, it usually is dose dependent. 

I have seen machine elves on special-K as well as DMT. I have seen these interdimensional beings on DMT but even if one of them told me, "Believe Chief Walkin Eagle. He is 100% correct that we are real." I would still have a problem believing that it was real and not my own brain making this up. Now if these beings told me something my unconscious mind could not possibly know, then I might have a reason to believe. The fact is I have no more reason to believe a DMT trip is real than I do a very realistic dream.


----------



## ineverveg (Jun 25, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> What was so misinformed about his post? Are you claiming that just because other drugs don't give you the same effect as DMT that somehow the visions you see with DMT are actually happening and not merely hallucinations inside your mind?
> Distortions of things already there are called illusions, not hallucinations. Just because you haven't hallucinated on other drugs doesn't mean it doesn't happen, it usually is dose dependent.
> 
> I have seen machine elves on special-K as well as DMT. I have seen these interdimensional beings on DMT but even if one of them told me, "Believe Chief Walkin Eagle. He is 100% correct that we are real." I would still have a problem believing that it was real and not my own brain making this up. Now if these beings told me something my unconscious mind could not possibly know, then I might have a reason to believe. The fact is I have no more reason to believe a DMT trip is real than I do a very realistic dream.


DMT has no comparable in the psychedelic world, it isn't even a drug but more a portal to communicate with ET beings, i'm simply agreeing with *Dr. Rick Strassman, *as far as i know none of you lot have conducted such in depth analysis of DMT using a large number of subjects so if his theory makes sense to me then why would i question the good doctor!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 26, 2013)

ineverveg said:


> DMT has no comparable in the psychedelic world, it isn't even a drug but more a portal to communicate with ET beings, i'm simply agreeing with *Dr. Rick Strassman, *as far as i know none of you lot have conducted such in depth analysis of DMT using a large number of subjects so if his theory makes sense to me then why would i question the good doctor!


What do you/he base this on?

To be clear, your claim is that DMT is a "portal to communicate with ET [Extra Terrestrial] beings, right?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 26, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> Anytime something is unexplainable, it, by definition, can not be explained. This does not give us a reason to jump to conclusion and is known as an argument from ignorance aka shifting burden of proof.
> 
> Sleep paralysis/hypnagogic hallucinations are very often accompanied by a feeling of a presence being in the room. For centuries we were unable to "explain away" the experiences and so people attributed it to various magical beings. They were wrong.
> 
> What these two experiences have in common is the lack of objective knowledge. If these experiences yielded just one bit of math, physics, or really, any information the subject didn't already know, they would be much more convincing. As it stands, you can trip on DMT for years and years and never learn one useful thing about the universe; not one piece of information that can clearly be distinguished from fantasy.


How much does "science" know about the human brain?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 26, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> How much does "science" know about the human brain?


Quite a bit, and our knowledge base is growing quickly. This should get you started, then check out the specific branches near the bottom of the page on the left - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neuroscience


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 26, 2013)

ineverveg said:


> pedantic cut and paste btw, however if you ever take DMT by any means of administration you will see aliens,i'm assuming you never have though judging by the misinformed research you present into the discussion.


Pedantic? It's good to define words to make sure everyone participating in the debate can be clear on the concepts being discussed.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rick_Strassman

During the project's five years, he administered approximately 400 doses of DMT to 60 human volunteers. Of the 60 human volunteers who've ingested DMT under Strassman's watch, *more than half* reported similar experiences. *These experiences ranged from profound encounters/interaction with non-human beings to observing highly detailed, self-transforming geometric patterns and other things of similar nature.*

It seems that from Straussman's own data that not all subject experience aliens while on DMT. Would you kindly post links to where you got that information?


> lsd,mushrooms,salvia,mescaline ect ect ect are not well known for seeing aliens nor does EVERYBODY whom takes these psychedelics report the same thing.


As I've shown above, not everyone who take DMT reports the same experience, either...


> to me its very strange that a huge percentage of DMT experiences involve a presence of some kind, there are a few different perceptions of what the presence is but even if they are elves, that's still aliens, i have taken most psychedelics in my time and never seen any actual hal·lu·ci·na·tions, just distortions of what is actually there! hallucinations are not really there at all,total fabrications made by the mind but you have to ask the question of why does this molecule that is inside all of us , when smoked/ingested/injected,or analized, makes EVERYONE (not just a few oddballs ) ,see the same exact thing
> 
> could you explain that to me with a science cut and paste please?


Repetitive, see my last answer...


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 26, 2013)

ineverveg said:


> DMT has no comparable in the psychedelic world,


 Except that it belongs to the tryptamine family and is analogous to serotonin, melatonin, as well as other psychedelic tryptamines such as 5-MeO-DMT, bufotenin, psilocin and psilocybin -- but other than that, it's not comparable. 



> it isn't even a drug but more a portal to communicate with ET beings,


In what way is it not a drug? 


> i'm simply agreeing with *Dr. Rick Strassman, *as far as i know none of you lot have conducted such in depth analysis of DMT using a large number of subjects so if his theory makes sense to me then why would i question the good doctor!


Argument from authority holds no weight here. All we are left with is anecdote as pretty much nothing that Strassman has speculated on has been published and available for peer review, and the things that have are highly disputed by reputable neurochemist. It might make sense to you but how many papers have you read that challenge or refute his findings? This is just more wishful thinking bias IMO.


----------



## ineverveg (Jun 26, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> Except that it belongs to the tryptamine family and is analogous to serotonin, melatonin, as well as other psychedelic tryptamines such as 5-MeO-DMT, bufotenin, psilocin and psilocybin -- but other than that, it's not comparable.
> 
> In what way is it not a drug?
> 
> Argument from authority holds no weight here. All we are left with is anecdote as pretty much nothing that Strassman has speculated on has been published and available for peer review, and the things that have are highly disputed by reputable neurochemist. It might make sense to you but how many papers have you read that challenge or refute his findings? This is just more wishful thinking bias IMO.


Its MY belief that its not a drug because it is present in all of the human race ,i believe dr strassman has more knowledge base to learn from than you for instance,so why listen to your point of view, have you been published and have you even partaken in a dmt exerience



Padawanbater2 said:


> What do you/he base this on?
> 
> To be clear, your claim is that DMT is a "portal to communicate with ET [Extra Terrestrial] beings, right?


For me experiences! for strassman it was and yes thats MY belief


----------



## ineverveg (Jun 26, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> During the project's five years, he administered approximately 400 doses of DMT to 60 human volunteers. Of the 60 human volunteers who've ingested DMT under Strassman's watch, *more than half* reported similar experiences. *These experiences ranged from profound encounters/interaction with non-human beings to observing highly detailed, self-transforming geometric patterns and other things of similar nature.*
> 
> It seems that from Straussman's own data that not all subject experience aliens while on DMT. Would you kindly post links to where you got that information?
> 
> ...


About half he says,maybe more!. I would imagine a lot of people would be embarrassed to tell the doc they seen 'beings', and some may have been religious which conflicts with alien beings so they would be hesitant to comment on the alien presence and opt for god as the mystical force,a percentage of the participants could have had a tolerance or immunity , not all minds can accept this knowledge and could suppress it much like a childhood memory of trauma, but even half is a good number for me to agree with him and hes a doctor!

DMT is a different experience everytime anyway so no one can have the same experience, and im still assuming you have never had an experience ? if so how can you comment?


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 26, 2013)

ineverveg said:


> Its MY belief that its not a drug because it is present in all of the human race


Whether or not something is a drug is not subject to your belief. You can believe that the sun is pulled across the sky by chariots but that doesn't make it true. There are many endogenous substances that are also drugs. We extract and synthesize all types from hormones to opiates. 


> i believe dr strassman has more knowledge base to learn from than you for instance,so why listen to your point of view, have you been published and have you even partaken in a dmt exerience


I already told you that I have experienced DMT. Whether or not I have been published is also irrelevant. One of the things that makes science work is the ability to evaluate other people's work by what they submit for review. When there is disagreement, I tend to accept the position of the people that have the most knowledge on the subject and tend to dismiss conjecture and speculation without evidence, which applies to most of Strassman's opinion.


----------



## ineverveg (Jun 26, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> I already told you that I have experienced DMT.


what is the 'presence' in your opinion then,how many times and did you go deep ?


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 26, 2013)

ineverveg said:


> what is the 'presence' in your opinion then,how many times and did you go deep ?


Why don't you read post #286 again. You quoted it but it appears you didn't actually read it but just skimmed it to pick out the point that you could respond to.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 26, 2013)

ineverveg said:


> pedantic cut and paste btw, however if you ever take DMT by any means of administration you will see aliens,i'm assuming you never have though judging by the misinformed research you present into the discussion.
> 
> lsd,mushrooms,salvia,mescaline ect ect ect are not well known for seeing aliens nor does EVERYBODY whom takes these psychedelics report the same thing.
> 
> ...


Back in my party days, I was on a bunch of hits of acid a handful of X - and a mixture of special K, and fuck knows what else in a bumper/bullet, and I was having open eye hallucinations. When I closed my eyes it was like being in another frickin world, there were voices and faces and complex geometric patterns. The weirdest part for me was the fact that I 'knew' what I was saying in my head didn't make sense, but at the same time it made perfect sense. Everything was so fragmented and disjointed, but I can remember moments of what seemed like absolute clarity.

Another time while on a Kaleidoscope of chems at a music festival, I watched a girl in white clothes, a belly shirt, and puffy pants, dance in the sunlight at dawn; and thought I was watching an angel. The feeling was overwhelming, I was choked up. Mezmorized. 

I don't do any chems anymore. Took me a while (3 years?) to feel like I was normal again after the year I spent partying...

ANYWAY, the point was never at any point in time did I attribute any of my experiences to a higher being. It's an assumption that I'm not willing to make, because there's simply no reason to make it.


----------



## ineverveg (Jun 26, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> Why don't you read post #286 again. You quoted it but it appears you didn't actually read it but just skimmed it to pick out the point that you could respond to.


I quoted it to illustrate a different point, yes i read it all, though it doesn't go into any detail of the question i posed above, do you sum the presence up with aliens or elves? from that post you may have hit DMT once and feel you may know it all from that,i also asked how deep you have gone ie dose taken, if you don't want to answer these questions thats ok, but dont use politics to evade the issue and claim to already of answered previously,sorry but i was just trying to establish that you have had more than 1 light hit to give credence to your comments.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 26, 2013)

ineverveg said:


> I quoted it to illustrate a different point, yes i read it all, though it doesn't go into any detail of the question i posed above, do you sum the presence up with aliens or elves? from that post you may have hit DMT once and feel you may know it all from that,i also asked how deep you have gone ie dose taken, if you don't want to answer these questions thats ok, but dont use politics to evade the issue and claim to already of answered previously,sorry but i was just trying to establish that you have had more than 1 light hit to give credence to your comments.


You can feel a presence, 'god' or 'aliens' without drugs. All you need to do is stimulate a certain part of the brain with a magnetic field. 

[video=youtube_share;_O_aGlm9QjU]http://youtu.be/_O_aGlm9QjU[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 26, 2013)

ineverveg said:


> About half he says,maybe more!. I would imagine a lot of people would be embarrassed to tell the doc they seen 'beings', and some may have been religious which conflicts with alien beings so they would be hesitant to comment on the alien presence and opt for god as the mystical force,a percentage of the participants could have had a tolerance or immunity , not all minds can accept this knowledge and could suppress it much like a childhood memory of trauma, but even half is a good number for me to agree with him and hes a doctor!


It doesn't matter what you _imagine _these subjects did, that is mere speculation and not fact. It doesn't even make sense; these people were test subjects in experiments, and they are instructed to relay their exact experiences. Plus, you stated ALL subjects experience the exact same thing: alien presence. I've shown this is not true. You made an erroneous statement, and I used Strausmann's own data to refute that statement. Then you say half is good enough for you, thus moving the goalposts which is a logical fallacy and sloppy thinking - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moving_the_goalposts. Why is it that all believers in the supernatural/aliens who show up here are sloppy thinkers that constantly use logical fallacies to attempt to strengthen their weak positions? The fact that you believe him because he is a doctor is another fallacy, argument from authority - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argument_from_authority. His dissenters are also doctors or experts in their field, why do you dismiss their views on the subject? Because it doesn't support what you need to be true. Become familiar with logical fallacies and your thinking process may vastly improve...


> *DMT is a different experience everytime anyway so no one can have the same experience*, and im still assuming you have never had an experience ? if so how can you comment?


Really because a couple of posts ago you were making the point that everyone has the same experience. Now you state that even the same person won't have the same experience. Confused much?


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jun 26, 2013)

Figured this might be relevant.

[video=youtube;xag3oOzvU68]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xag3oOzvU68[/video]


----------



## ineverveg (Jun 26, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> You made an erroneous statement, and I used Strausmann's own data to refute that statement.


I believe everyone feels, or can see a presence,what they interpret that to be is the variable,i dont dispute that fact that everyone does not call them aliens,but i know they are! and everyone does feel the presence but sorry for my grammatically erroneous statement!

And not to be too pedantic but its actually *Dr. Rick Strassman*

But anyone can make errors lmao!



tyler.durden said:


> Then you say half is good enough for you, thus moving the goalposts which is a logical fallacy and sloppy thinking - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moving_the_goalposts.


half is a good enough percentage for me to assume the other half will say the presence is god or elves,which i believe is wrong and its aliens ,quite logical really, i think! (LMAO at the link btw!)





tyler.durden said:


> Really because a couple of posts ago you were making the point that everyone has the same experience. Now you state that even the same person won't have the same experience. Confused much?


I have never had the exact same experience twice much like a snowflake, but like i say i think if enough dosage is taken EVERYONE will experience a presence of sorts which i believe to be aliens


Whats your experience/background with dmt, sorry if you have already spoken of this?


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 26, 2013)

ineverveg said:


> I quoted it to illustrate a different point, yes i read it all, though it doesn't go into any detail of the question i posed above, do you sum the presence up with aliens or elves? from that post you may have hit DMT once and feel you may know it all from that,i also asked how deep you have gone ie dose taken, if you don't want to answer these questions thats ok, but dont use politics to evade the issue and claim to already of answered previously,sorry but i was just trying to establish that you have had more than 1 light hit to give credence to your comments.


Good, now we have established that you are good at moving the goalposts in addition to numerous other fallacies. I'm not going to answer any of your question until you at least acknowledge the points made already.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 26, 2013)

ineverveg said:


> I believe everyone feels, or can see a presence,what they interpret that to be is the variable,i dont dispute that fact that everyone does not call them aliens,but i know they are! and everyone does feel the presence but sorry for my grammatically erroneous statement!


"These experiences ranged from profound encounters/interaction with non-human beings *to observing highly detailed, self-transforming geometric patterns and other things of similar nature."*

From Straussman's own data. It is not your grammar that is in error, you're not getting the concept: NOT EVERYONE EXPERIENCES A PRESENCE, SOMETIMES IT'S PATTERNS AND SHAPES AND SUCH. How can you argue against the very authority you are using? What you believe does not change reality, are and you cannot KNOW they are aliens, no one can know that. This simply shows off your erroneous thinking process, and your desperate need for alien encounters...




> And not to be too pedantic but its actually *Dr. Rick Strassman*
> 
> But anyone can make errors lmao!


Thank you for the correction. See? I made an error, and thanked you for the correction. You could do the same thing if you had a stronger character and sense of integrity...



> half is a good enough percentage for me to assume the other half will say the presence is god or elves,which i believe is wrong and its aliens ,quite logical really, i think! (LMAO at the link btw!)


What the fuck does gods have to do with elves? Why not smurfs? Equating gods with elves and/or aliens isn't logical at all, and again what you think and believe has nothing to do with reality. You are free to laugh at the link, the other option would be to learn from it. You obviously aren't interested in learning, you are only interested in defending your pet idea that you cannot support...



> I have never had the exact same experience twice much like a snowflake, but like i say i think if enough dosage is taken EVERYONE will experience a presence of sorts which i believe to be aliens


Again, your thoughts and beliefs don't mean anything to anyone but you. They are not based on facts...



> Whats your experience/background with dmt, sorry if you have already spoken of this?


My experience is not relevant. Your focusing on this is simply an attempt to distract from your errors. My data comes directly from Straussman's experiments, which is ironic since he's your authority...


----------



## ineverveg (Jun 26, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> Good, now we have established that you are good at moving the goalposts in addition to numerous other fallacies. I'm not going to answer any of your question until you at least acknowledge the points made already.


consider the points acknowledged my friend ,now you can share your experiences!


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 26, 2013)

If science were to accept that a lot of what you experience in DMT trips is real then they would have to throw a lot of things out the window. Theres nothing to show for it in this reality, just consistent and sometimes shared experiences with godly/alien beings of higher consciousness. That being said, Im a believer that DMT takes you to another amazing dimension of spirits and aliens and the purpose of DMT is mostly to learn more about yourself rather than the universe, because you are more important.


----------



## woodsusa (Jun 26, 2013)

I'll tell you what I know about aliens. They turned me into a newt!


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;XyOHJa5Vj5Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyOHJa5Vj5Y[/video]


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 26, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> If science were to accept that a lot of what you experience in DMT trips is real then they would have to throw a lot of things out the window.


For example? 
Don't forget what we have told you, 'science' is not a monolith that only holds certain positions, it is a method of inquiry. Science will accept what DMT users experience as real and not merely a construction of our own minds when there is good evidence to accept it. 

Let me quote from an interesting blog of one that would like to find the answer -


> For one thing I&#8217;ve yet to see any convincing argument that this reality exists and if psychedelics have taught me anything it&#8217;s that our perception of the universe around us is based on some incredibly delicate and fragile stuff. If we cannot even reasonably talk about what is real and true in this reality how can we begin to comment on other realities?
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...


I encourage you to read the entire blog


> Theres nothing to show for it in this reality, just consistent and sometimes shared experiences with godly/alien beings of higher consciousness. That being said, Im a believer that DMT takes you to another amazing dimension of spirits and aliens and the purpose of DMT is mostly to learn more about yourself rather than the universe, because you are more important.


The question you should be asking yourself is why do you believe such a thing? Do you believe it because of overwhelming evidence or because it would be cool and desirable?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 26, 2013)

ineverveg said:


> I am pleased! you are trolling on an alien thread and enter into a *DMT row, a molecule you clearly have no background with and refuse to comment on your history taking it*, without indulgence comes no knowledge apart from materials read,* i agree totally with Dr strassman whom is arguably the most experienced man ever to deal with dmt, and im the moron eh! *your signature sums you up perfectly, please try some dmt sometime *to grasp the Universe as it really is* * ~Carl Sagan*


To the red bolded text above: You either have major comprehension issues, or you are very dishonest. Did you not see MP's post where he details his experiences with DMT? He even told you where to find it in a subsequent post - 



mindphuk said:


> I have seen machine elves on special-K as well as DMT. I have seen these interdimensional beings on DMT but even if one of them told me, "Believe Chief Walkin Eagle. He is 100% correct that we are real." I would still have a problem believing that it was real and not my own brain making this up. Now if these beings told me something my unconscious mind could not possibly know, then I might have a reason to believe. The fact is I have no more reason to believe a DMT trip is real than I do a very realistic dream.


To the blue bolded text above. I've shown you where Strassman's data refutes your idea in at least two posts, yet you claim to 'totally agree' with him. You are ignoring much of Strassman's findings and cherry picking the bits that support your position, thus bastardizing "*Dr strassman whom is arguably the most experienced man ever to deal with dmt...*" Again you have cognitive issues, or you are dishonest. Either way, we can safely ignore what you have to say...


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 26, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> [video=youtube;XyOHJa5Vj5Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyOHJa5Vj5Y[/video]



Fantastic!

Being incompetent not only makes your decisions poor, but impedes your ability to see that your decisions are poor. A very powerful explanation.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 26, 2013)

[youtube]16E-4avtddE[/youtube]

[youtube]fJWxajLJPtU[/youtube]

[youtube]z6DXAz2hG94[/youtube]


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 26, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> For example?
> Don't forget what we have told you, 'science' is not a monolith that only holds certain positions, it is a method of inquiry. Science will accept what DMT users experience as real and not merely a construction of our own minds when there is good evidence to accept it.
> 
> Let me quote from an interesting blog of one that would like to find the answer -
> ...


I think the closest things to evidence of DMT exposing other realities are the shared experiences at the same time and other times by many people. Because if a being tells you its separate from your imagination, tells you an unknown objective truth about reality and all that stuff, how are you gunna prove it? Scientifically speaking, the experience is still inside your head. I dont think you'll have the capacity to demonstrate an amazing unknown objective truth about reality if a being showed you it in a DMT trip because you barely remember the experiences, a lot of it disappears like dreams. 

Maybe if theres extensive experiments that somehow zero in on one willing intelligent being in the DMT world and use multiple testers to visit that being and maybe they all can piece together a puzzle without each of the testers knowing what the other knows. 

I think these things are real because of things that are still considered theories, if that, and my experiences and the shared experiences of many other people. DMT causing dreams, I think its the best explanation we have for them. I've had an angelic being visit my dream once and what he said literally changed my life. Also many other reasons that you probably think are desperate connections. But like Joe Rogan said, real or not, these experiences are still happening and we can learn greatly from them because they teach us about ourselves, if you're observant enough. Learning about ourselves is more important than learning about the universe imo.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 26, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I think the closest things to evidence of DMT exposing other realities are the shared experiences at the same time and other times by many people.


I still haven't seen evidence that this actually happens to the extent beyond confirmation bias. If two or more people are discussing experiences that are admittedly fleeting like waking from a dream, it is very easy to see how one person's vision can be reinforced by recounting of someone else's experience, even if they were not exactly the same. 



> Because if a being tells you its separate from your imagination, tells you an unknown objective truth about reality and all that stuff, how are you gunna prove it?


 If it is some new information about the nature of reality, it can be tested. If it turns out to be true, then we will in fact have strong confirmation that these beings exist outside our actual minds and have knowledge beyond our own. 


> Scientifically speaking, the experience is still inside your head. I dont think you'll have the capacity to demonstrate an amazing unknown objective truth about reality if a being showed you it in a DMT trip because you barely remember the experiences, a lot of it disappears like dreams.


So we can't remember enough of what the beings say to us but you're sure they're real because of how they interact with us... cherry picking much? 
Experiences inside our head are still subject to testing. We research dreaming, how is this different? 


> Maybe if theres extensive experiments that somehow zero in on one willing intelligent being in the DMT world and use multiple testers to visit that being and maybe they all can piece together a puzzle without each of the testers knowing what the other knows.


 this is what the 'disregard everything I say' blogger was talking about. He was proposing a way to test the idea by using distributed networking. 



> I think these things are real because of things that are still considered theories, if that, and my experiences and the shared experiences of many other people. DMT causing dreams, I think its the best explanation we have for them. I've had an angelic being visit my dream once and what he said literally changed my life. Also many other reasons that you probably think are desperate connections. But like Joe Rogan said, real or not, these experiences are still happening and we can learn greatly from them because they teach us about ourselves, if you're observant enough. Learning about ourselves is more important than learning about the universe imo.


However if DMT only allows us to learn about ourselves then it runs contrary to the conclusion you have already drawn that it is somehow a link to another dimension. Your basis of believing something is flawed. You could be correct but that still doesn't make using anecdote a good way to determine the truth about reality. I have told you before, I have no problems with what you believe. I think a lot of it is cool and very interesting. I just wish you would understand why people are skeptical of personal experience and anecdote. If personal experience was a good method, then Xianity is most certainly the correct ideology, as is Islam, Hinduism, Jainism, alien abductions, homeopathy, crystal power, etc. IOW, anecdote and personal experience can be used to justify every single wrong belief out there, not just the correct ones. Determining whether a belief I hold is correct, to me is pretty important. You might not give it as much weight as I do, which is your prerogative. I just wish you wouldn't have such animosity for those of us that hold skepticism and reason to high esteem.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 26, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Folie_à_deux

Folie a deux: not just an interesting phenomenon, but also one of my favorite x-files episodes. 


Speaking of x-files, the episode called "Blood" reminds me of the subject here. In the story, people were apparently receiving messages from the digital readouts of appliances. 

[video=youtube;FLB1rsKUsQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLB1rsKUsQY[/video]

At first everything being said by the messages could have easily been a result of paranoid hallucinations. The episode didn't get really interesting until the messages starting telling people objective knowledge about the real world. It told a guy to get off the bus because the police were waiting for him at the next stop. That is something the guy could not have known himself, therefore indicating that these messages were possibly more than subjective experiences. Unfortuantely the episode never explained just what was happening.

It seems the same applies to visions of aliens while on DMT. Until they tell us something we did not already know, we can not separate the phenomenon from imagination. This is not a hard request at all. If your hypothesis is that DMT allows for alien communication, then you should be willing and able to devise a way to test it. If you can not, then it is unfalsifiable and no more demonstrable than creationism, and probably just as useless. This hypothesis comes from observing an apparent cluster in random data. If instead of testing our hypothesis we simply find more of the same evidence and use that evidence to form a conclusion, we are a Texas sharpshooter. IOW, if all we do is go and find a bunch more people who have seen aliens, we have only confirmed the cluster, but not tested the hypothesis. 

http://www.fallacyfiles.org/texsharp.html


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 27, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> I still haven't seen evidence that this actually happens to the extent beyond confirmation bias. If two or more people are discussing experiences that are admittedly fleeting like waking from a dream, it is very easy to see how one person's vision can be reinforced by recounting of someone else's experience, even if they were not exactly the same.
> 
> If it is some new information about the nature of reality, it can be tested. If it turns out to be true, then we will in fact have strong confirmation that these beings exist outside our actual minds and have knowledge beyond our own.
> So we can't remember enough of what the beings say to us but you're sure they're real because of how they interact with us... cherry picking much?
> ...


I accidentally deleted a long reply to this *facefuckingpalm*.... I'll try again. Also, I dont know how to separate your quote to address each of your arguments so I'll just go in order. 

Is it not the same confirmation bias when you conclude that these people merely just wanted the experiences to be shared and profound? Was Dr. Strassman under the same confirmation bias when he discovered his test subjects were having the same experiences at the same time? Im pretty sure, but could be wrong, that Strassman was an atheist at the time so magical thinking didnt make him stray towards an illogical conclusion. I know you can pull up a few examples of confirmation bias in order to put logic on your side, and I understand that logic is on your side, I just kinda view logic as land, and IM ON A BOAT! Exploring stuff lol And I know you think that quite often those kinda boats sink, but I dont see anything negative coming from my exploration and self discoveries regarding the magical side of DMT. Its not really gunna harm anyone in anyway. Because even if Im wrong, it doesnt take away anything from the experience at all. I understand logic is on your side but in this case I dont see it as a big deal to be on the other side of it. 

I may have said something previously that conflicts with what Im about to say (though I think I didnt) but I think the objective truths that come from these experiences are of a spiritual nature. I think it would be silly for a being to show us how their spaceships work or what really goes on in a black hole or any other physical phenomenon about the universe because its completely irrelevant if you dont already know yourself and how your mind and how your soul function. The experiment I suggested thats similar to what that blogger said could prove the existence of a soul because your consciousness would be in another dimension because of DMT and maybe then these woo woo concepts of spirituality would be easier to understand and practiced. 

How is that cherry picking? Im sure you can get profound knowledge about yourself from vague recollections of DMT trips, all it would take is a few images and to be aware of whats happening in those few images. Thats why everyone hears the beings say "Look at this", they want to teach you about yourself. I think my previous paragraph also answers this question a bit too. 

Sure we can learn of what happens in that other dimension but it seems to be a place of near limitless possibilities, how can physical science probe that? I dont think what I said was contradictory at all. The major concern for most of the beings communicating with us is that we learn about ourselves which is a little more important than the fact that you're in another world, that just something you need to accept in order to move on. Thats why the beings always say "Dont give into astonishment". I can see how you might relate my personal experiences to the examples you provided but you asked why I believe and Im telling you why I believe. You only have my word that the things I experience are consistent no matter what and have an effect in the real world, and I accept that isnt enough for you. You asked why I believe, not why other people should believe. I havent been sensing animosity recently, if there has been than its equally shared.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 27, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I accidentally deleted a long reply to this *facefuckingpalm*.... I'll try again. Also, I dont know how to separate your quote to address each of your arguments so I'll just go in order.
> 
> Is it not the same confirmation bias when you conclude that these people merely just wanted the experiences to be shared and profound? Was Dr. Strassman under the same confirmation bias when he discovered his test subjects were having the same experiences at the same time? Im pretty sure, but could be wrong, that Strassman was an atheist at the time so magical thinking didnt make him stray towards an illogical conclusion. I know you can pull up a few examples of confirmation bias in order to put logic on your side, and I understand that logic is on your side, I just kinda view logic as land, and IM ON A BOAT! Exploring stuff lol And I know you think that quite often those kinda boats sink, but I dont see anything negative coming from my exploration and self discoveries regarding the magical side of DMT. Its not really gunna harm anyone in anyway. Because even if Im wrong, it doesnt take away anything from the experience at all. I understand logic is on your side but in this case I dont see it as a big deal to be on the other side of it.
> 
> ...


Maybe it's just a matter of personal values but I think that finding out that another dimension with beings we can communicate with is equally as, if not more important than finding out about myself. I'm a mere spec on the face of the cosmos. However, a contribution to the future of mankind, especially a huge leap in knowledge such as this is something that transcends my life here, and legacy, IMO, is a way for my life to be meaningful way beyond my mere existence. 

I can explain why my position is not confirmation bias by the simple explanation that the most I am actually claiming is I don't know. The problem arises when we make a conclusion based on no additional evidence than mere testimony. I'm not claiming that subjects knowingly colluded or anything like that, I'm only proposing alternative, more mundane, natural explanations and applying Occam's Razor. I'm not claiming I'm right, but given two (or more ) options, I tend to favor the ones that require the fewest assumptions. 

I actually think you are picking up and understanding some of our (my) skeptical arguments, at least to some extent. IMO, that's a huge advanced compared to how you were (I perceived you) when you first arrived here. 

One thing I am beginning to recognize and appreciate, is that in spite of our disagreements, some of your questions and arguments actually have to make me think a bit. Lately, I have been approaching your posts from the standpoint of-- what if you're right? How do I go about testing your claims. I think the next step is for you to ask the same thing, i.e. can my claims be tested and confirmed or will the always be relegated to mere speculation.

One thing I think you can think about is apply your beliefs to a serious real world situation. Say you are picked for jury duty and the accused's defense is that he was coerced and threatened by interdimensional beings. Ignore the poor legal issues, my question would be that should the judge give you leeway to be lenient or acquit if the defense can prove beyond a reasonable doubt that his story is true. How can you determine what he experienced in his own mind, or worse, if he merely made up the story based on knowledge of what occurs during a astral projection or DMT trip. Or even more personal, your mother is extremely ill, a DMT presence tells you how to cure her but the method is considered by every knowledgeable doctor and scientist that it is dangerous, even life-threatening. How sure are you of these being's advanced knowledge? Would you give this toxic 'cure' to your own mother? 

Just some things to chew on. 

I have to say, your demeanor and style of posting has become so much less adversarial than I used to think it was and I like it. I'm glad you're here.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 27, 2013)

I just had to redirect the image from the blog I referenced earlier. This stereoscopic image has been keeping me mesmerized for I don't know how long.


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 27, 2013)

I will agree with you there mp. Chief has slowly grown on me a bit. He may be weird and out-there; but he's our out-there weirdo. It's nice to have a dissenting opinions at times; however much I may disagree with that opinion.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 27, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> I will agree with you there mp. Chief has slowly grown on me a bit. He may be weird and out-there; but he's our out-there weirdo. It's nice to have a dissenting opinions at times; however much I may disagree with that opinion.


Yea, I'm not always sure if it was me or CWE that has actually changed more.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 27, 2013)

Ahhh mind altering substances.... One of the very first times I ever took acid me and a girl I was really into just chilled on her bed and waited for it to kick in.... I remember trying to explain to her how I felt, but I just couldn't use words. THe weirdest part is that she knew 'exactly' what I was trying to describe. 

We ended up (I am not exaggerating) sitting on her bed saying "I KNOW!!" back and forth to one another, because it was so insane that we could both completely understand one another. It's the closest thing I've ever come to a 'shared state'. It's like we were completely in sync for a short period of time, I've never had an experience like that before and it was incredibly powerful and profound. It felt like we had one mind, and we were both experiencing the same things. It was one of the most unusual and amazing things I've ever experienced.

We were laughing together, and we had no idea why. I don't think I've ever felt as close to someone as I did for those 2 hours we were 'locked' together....

I've heard people say they felt 'euphoric' before , but this was like The best MDMA ever times 1,000,000 plus this.... unknown... that I'm completely failing at describing. 

Reading some of the comments made me remember that... lol I haven't talked to her in years, wonder what she's up to.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 27, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Ahhh mind altering substances.... One of the very first times I ever took acid me and a girl I was really into just chilled on her bed and waited for it to kick in.... I remember trying to explain to her how I felt, but I just couldn't use words. THe weirdest part is that she knew 'exactly' what I was trying to describe.
> 
> We ended up (I am not exaggerating) sitting on her bed saying "I KNOW!!" back and forth to one another, because it was so insane that we could both completely understand one another. It's the closest thing I've ever come to a 'shared state'. It's like we were completely in sync for a short period of time, I've never had an experience like that before and it was incredibly powerful and profound. It felt like we had one mind, and we were both experiencing the same things. It was one of the most unusual and amazing things I've ever experienced.
> 
> ...


I've had one experience like that and I'll always remember it

Where does one find legit LSD these days...?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 27, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I've had one experience like that and I'll always remember it
> 
> Where does one find legit LSD these days...?


Not sure, this stuff was 'Mad hatter' blotter acid. Best acid I ever did was liquid acid on sugar cubes.... I was still in high school, and me and my buddy dropped 'cid and played Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island for SNES! .... that game is fucking trippy on 'cid...it all looks like paper cutouts! Heh... oh acid... 

I don't do shit anymore, as of today I stopped smoking pot too! I do this every once in awhile just to know that I can. It's been about 5 years since my last 'break', so I think a few months, at least, are in order. 

I can tell you this, I am a high strung person anyways and I feel like I'm going to fucking explode I have so much mental energy. I've been smoking for almost 15 years, with only one break for about 6 months. Bud doesn't really, 'do anything' to me anymore. It's more just habit and routine than a legitimate buzz anymore, BUT it does keep me docile and relaxed. This is going to be interesting... lol

Heh, kind of went off on a tangent there; lol I'm hitting the wine pretty good tonight. I have a great bottle of South African Pinot Grigio, very, very dry.... just the way I like it!


----------



## ineverveg (Jun 27, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I've had one experience like that and I'll always remember it
> 
> Where does one find legit LSD these days...?


I was looking for acid and stumbled upon DMT via a joe rogan podcast, i have read somewhere it gets called the business mans lunch break trip,its a bit like acid without the comedown or dirty feeling and much more powerful, and you see aliens as well 

https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/679387-dmt-aliens-god-what-presence.html


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 27, 2013)

I think most of the LSD you get nowadays is basically an LSD alternative. I took 7 hits of the stuff once and it wasn't anything like what I was hoping for. If I could ever get my hands on the real stuff... I'd be soooo happy. I've always had a hard time getting anything because I never hung out with the stoner druggie crowd, ya know?
I've only done MJ, knock off LSD, mushrooms and mescaline. I don't smoke either Beef... strangely.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 28, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> I think most of the LSD you get nowadays is basically an LSD alternative.


Not true. If you really want to get some good doses, you need to get some family acid. Go hang out in the parking lot next time Further or any Grateful Dead related band comes to town. This is the best I have ever had, 1 hit equals 3-4 of other shit I have had. Unfortunately, they don't go around advertising, "this is family 'cid." However, if you ever find white fluff, that is probably family acid. 
I once was given some tissue paper that was used to catch the drippings from the sheets that were hung to dry. Talk about potency! A little scrap of it was probably about 1000 mics.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 28, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> I think most of the LSD you get nowadays is basically an LSD alternative. I took 7 hits of the stuff once and it wasn't anything like what I was hoping for. If I could ever get my hands on the real stuff... I'd be soooo happy. I've always had a hard time getting anything because I never hung out with the stoner druggie crowd, ya know?
> I've only done MJ, knock off LSD, mushrooms and mescaline. I don't smoke either Beef... strangely.


I've had 2CB and 2CP - it was somewhat acid like, but I didn't lose my inhibitions so I just felt awkward. Not a fan....


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 28, 2013)

Anyone here try salvia?

I've never tripped on anything besides salvia because I never really tried anything else. I tripped on salvia about 2 times. Its real easy to get hold of, you just need to search for "salvia" on the web and a few online stores should pop up. I smoked the 40X stuff and I was tripping balls.

My trip was like I got sucked into the TV and My body was attached to the people on the TV and it was like we were sharing the same thoughts too. I tripped on it like 3 years ago or so, but it was very intense. I wasn't sure if My mind was going to go back in My body. I thought I was going to be attached to something in the room for good. I'm straight with tripping now though, it was a little scary but very spiritual. 

How does salvia compare to LSD, MDMA or DMT?

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 28, 2013)

I've also done 40x salvia. I melted into the couch, and the TV just went into infinity. I remember seeing what looked like porcelain tank treads spinning at my face, as I came down I couldn't talk and I thought I was going to swallow my tongue... Fuckin trippy.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 28, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> I've also done 40x salvia. I melted into the couch, and the TV just went into infinity. I remember seeing what looked like porcelain tank treads spinning at my face, as I came down I couldn't talk and I thought I was going to swallow my tongue... Fuckin trippy.


Lol, ya, salvia is totally crazy. I wont do it again because I don't think its good for Me. I'm straight with tripping because you cant really control your trip. I'm tripping sober, just off of the wild things that I think about. But I hear you when you say "I melted into the couch" because it does feel that way, except I was watching a preacher on TV and I was melting into it. 

I thought this thread was about aliens? Where or when did it get so hijacked?

To get back on subject, I really saw about 8 UFOs on July 2 of 2012 and about a month later I saw a being that was invisible and than translucent on top of My neighbors roof. I think they came to visit the Son of God, or should I just say Me? Talking about a trip that doesn't go away, than its the fact that I believe that I was visited by aliens and I saw one of them. But it was also the coolest things that I ever experienced too in My life. Nothing can compare to what I saw that day. I think about My encounter every single day. I want to know, where do they come from? what do they want from Me? what do they look like without being translucent? why would they visit Me? what is their agenda? and I want to know much more about them. 

~PEACE~


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 28, 2013)

Salvia was the only time I've ever had auditory hallucinations. My laptop started talking shit to me and the sun was saying supportive and encouraging things to me. It felt so real, lol.



Nevaeh420 said:


> I thought this thread was about aliens? Where or when did it get so hijacked?


People just reply to the last post.


----------



## ineverveg (Jun 29, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I thought this thread was about aliens? Where or when did it get so hijacked?
> 
> 
> To get back on subject, I really saw about 8 UFOs on July 2 of 2012 and about a month later I sw a being that was invisible and than translucent on top of My neighbors roof. I think they came to visit the Son of God, or should I just say Me? Talking about a trip that doesn't go away, than its the fact that I believe that I was visited by aliens and I saw one of them. But it was also the coolest things that I ever experienced too in My life. Nothing can compare to what I saw that day. I think about My encounter every single day. I want to know, where do they come from? what do they want from Me? what do they look like without being translucent? why would they visit Me? what is their agenda? and I want to know much more about them.
> ...


i believe it got hijacked when i mentioned the connection between DMT and ALIENS,sorry about all the drug jargon that came after,no other drugs are relevant to aliens which is why i started https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/679387-dmt-aliens-god-what-presence.html, really just to talk over the DMT link to aliens,however none of the skeptic trolls come over because they have no experience of what they debate about lol, beef biscuit came over to hate on me but found himself ,again talking shit about thing he knows nothing about and basically trolling! 

Its funny though because i too watched 6 ufo's zig zagging accross the clear sky on july 2 ,in the uk!


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 29, 2013)

ineverveg said:


> i believe it got hijacked when i mentioned the connection between DMT and ALIENS,sorry about all the drug jargon that came after,no other drugs are relevant to aliens which is why i started https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/679387-dmt-aliens-god-what-presence.html, really just to talk over the DMT link to aliens,however none of the skeptic trolls come over because they have no experience of what they debate about lol, beef biscuit came over to hate on me but found himself ,again talking shit about thing he knows nothing about and basically trolling!
> 
> Its funny though because i too watched 6 ufo's zig zagging accross the clear sky on july 2 ,in the uk!


That's funny, because on July 1st I saw 5 aliens who said you were full of shit while I was smoking weed. Please, prove me wrong.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 29, 2013)

Persisting to call posters trolls merely because they disagree with one's personal opinion is itself considered trolling. Many online forums will warn and temp ban for such offenses.


----------



## ineverveg (Jun 29, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> That's funny, because on July 1st I saw 5 aliens who said you were full of shit while I was smoking weed. Please, prove me wrong.


That really isn't the slightest bit funny!



mindphuk said:


> Persisting to call posters trolls merely because they disagree with one's personal opinion is itself considered trolling. Many online forums will warn and temp ban for such offenses.


Well i'd better be careful then! i would love for you to discuss DMT with us on the above thread though,just because you have so much knowledge on DMT and this is an alien thread that's went astray.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 29, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> Salvia was the only time I've ever had auditory hallucinations. My laptop started talking shit to me and the sun was saying supportive and encouraging things to me. It felt so real, lol..


I tripped on salvia so long ago that I vaguely remember it but ya, I believe I had auditory hallucinations too. It was like whatever was going through your ears were playing a scene out in your brain. 



NietzscheKeen said:


> People just reply to the last post.


Isn't that the truth.



ineverveg said:


> Its funny though because i too watched 6 ufo's zig zagging accross the clear sky on july 2 ,in the uk!


Did you really? That's crazy, talking about the movie "Independence Day".

How long did you watch the UFOs for? I only watched the ones in Massachusetts, USA for like less than 5 minutes. The UFOs I saw were mostly blue, but had some green and purple in the lights too. The reason why I only watched them for less than 5 minutes was because I didn't have insurance on My Jeep at the time and I was driving. I didn't want to pull over and park to get "pulled over" by the cops and get a ticket. 

Did you get a photo of the UFOs? I was going to take a picture of the UFOs I saw with My cell phone but the street light turned green before I could bust out My cell phone from My pocket. 

I wonder if there were other UFO sightings on July 2 of 2012? 

I never saw UFOs before or since July 2 of 2012, but I do know that it didn't look anything like an airplane in the night sky. The lights were very bright and blue and flashing. I have never seen anything like it before or since. I didn't have time to count the UFOs but I believe there was about 8 of them. I saw them at around 11:30PM at night. 

I hope if I ever see UFOs again, I will have a video camera with Me so that I can get it on tape and have actual proof. 

So did you really see UFOs that night or are you just kidding? If you really did see UFOs, what can you tell Me about your sighting?

EDIT- But the alien I saw about a month after I saw the UFOs was much cooler. The UFOs were "just lights" in the sky BUT the alien was a humanoid person that was wearing a suit that made him invisible and than I saw him when he went translucent. It was the coolest thing I ever experienced. I believe the alien that I saw came off of one of the UFOs that I saw a month prior to that. He was cool.

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 29, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I tripped on salvia so long ago that I vaguely remember it but ya, I believe I had auditory hallucinations too. It was like whatever was going through your ears were playing a scene out in your brain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they are UFOs, or *UNIDENTIFIED* flying objects, how do you know they're aliens? If we knew they were aliens, wouldn't they be IFO's? Or Identified Flying Objects?


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 29, 2013)

ineverveg said:


> That really isn't the slightest bit funny!


Then you didn't smoke enough weed. Hey! Using your logic is fun!


----------



## ineverveg (Jun 29, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> Then you didn't smoke enough weed. Hey! Using your logic is fun!



kiss-ass


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 29, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> If they are UFOs, or *UNIDENTIFIED* flying objects, how do you know they're aliens? If we knew they were aliens, wouldn't they be IFO's? Or Identified Flying Objects?


I don't know for a fact that they were aliens, but I assume that since I saw the UFOs and then about a month later I saw a being that was (what I call) wearing an invisibility/translucent suit on top of My neighbors roof; I'd say that I saw some aliens. If they weren't aliens than they were alien posers because what person has that kind of technology to fly a craft with such bright lights, and about 8 of them at night. Also, if you only saw what I saw when I saw that being than you would have to say that they were aliens too. I tried to explain it the best I could in this thread but whos listening? If it was not aliens than it was a top secret government project but I doubt that. If it was the government than they were trying to fly craft that look like UFOs or very bright lights in the sky. And if it was the government than they have some very cool invisibility technology and they like to spy on people from (My neighbors) roof. Either way, I know what I saw and I might be jumping to conclusions by saying that I saw aliens, but I'm using My best discernment and best conclusion. 

EDIT- The only thing I can conclude about the UFOs is that there were about 8 of them and all I could see were bright bluish lights high up in the sky. At first I thought they were just bright stars but then I looked at it for a second and realized that they were too bright and also they were bluish in color and slowly moving around. And as far as the being goes, all I can conclude is that it was a person, whether alien or human and it had this amazing invisibility/translucent technology. And the being was on top of My neighbors roof. But I don't believe a person would be wearing an invisibility suit on My neighbors roof.

Beef, do you believe there were people or aliens in the UFOs that I saw? And what about the being? Do you believe that it was a human or an alien WEARING AN "INVISIBILITY SUIT" on top of My neighbors roof?

~PEACE~


----------



## ineverveg (Jun 29, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Did you really? That's crazy, talking about the movie "Independence Day".
> 
> How long did you watch the UFOs for? I only watched the ones in Massachusetts, USA for like less than 5 minutes. The UFOs I saw were mostly blue, but had some green and purple in the lights too. The reason why I only watched them for less than 5 minutes was because I didn't have insurance on My Jeep at the time and I was driving. I didn't want to pull over and park to get "pulled over" by the cops and get a ticket.
> 
> ...


sorry my mistake i thought it was july now lol, it was june 2 just gone at 3am, clear skies, i saw what looked like stars moving in zig zags, moving very fast but only the same size of stars to the naked eye, one went in a very large triangle stopping for an instance at the corners of said triangle. a few went straight across the sky and i could reason those to be satellites or such like but some of them moved very strange, no camera though and too small to get on the iphone


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 29, 2013)

ineverveg said:


> sorry my mistake i thought it was july now lol, it was june 2 just gone at 3am, clear skies, i saw what looked like stars moving in zig zags, moving very fast but only the same size of stars to the naked eye, one went in a very large triangle stopping for an instance at the corners of said triangle. a few went straight across the sky and i could reason those to be satellites or such like but some of them moved very strange, no camera though and too small to get on the iphone


I saw My UFOs on July 2 of 2012, so that was about a year ago.

What color were the UFOs that you saw?

~PEACE~


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 29, 2013)

ineverveg said:


> kiss-ass


If you smoked more weed, you would understand. You just don't get it because you haven't smoked enough.


----------



## ineverveg (Jun 29, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I saw My UFOs on July 2 of 2012, so that was about a year ago.
> 
> What color were the UFOs that you saw?
> 
> ~PEACE~


just exactly like a star same size to the naked eye moving amongst the stars but going in zig zags and triangles


----------



## ineverveg (Jun 29, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> If you smoked more weed, you would understand. You just don't get it because you haven't smoked enough.


yeah, i guess im the dick!


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 30, 2013)

ineverveg said:


> yeah, i guess im the dick!


Not a dick, you just don't seem to fathom how burden of proof works.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 30, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I don't know for a fact that they were aliens, but I assume that since I saw the UFOs and then about a month later I saw a being that was (what I call) wearing an invisibility/translucent suit on top of My neighbors roof; I'd say that I saw some aliens. If they weren't aliens than they were alien posers because what person has that kind of technology to fly a craft with such bright lights, and about 8 of them at night. Also, if you only saw what I saw when I saw that being than you would have to say that they were aliens too. I tried to explain it the best I could in this thread but whos listening? If it was not aliens than it was a top secret government project but I doubt that. If it was the government than they were trying to fly craft that look like UFOs or very bright lights in the sky. And if it was the government than they have some very cool invisibility technology and they like to spy on people from (My neighbors) roof. Either way, I know what I saw and I might be jumping to conclusions by saying that I saw aliens, but I'm using My best discernment and best conclusion.
> 
> EDIT- The only thing I can conclude about the UFOs is that there were about 8 of them and all I could see were bright bluish lights high up in the sky. At first I thought they were just bright stars but then I looked at it for a second and realized that they were too bright and also they were bluish in color and slowly moving around. And as far as the being goes, all I can conclude is that it was a person, whether alien or human and it had this amazing invisibility/translucent technology. And the being was on top of My neighbors roof. But I don't believe a person would be wearing an invisibility suit on My neighbors roof.
> 
> ...



I think the Unidentified Flying object is still 'unidentified'. It's possible it was aliens, but unlikely. 

As for the 'invisible outline' you saw, I don't know. According to you, it was invisible; so I'm miffed at how you know it was an alien. Unless you could positively ID it as 'an alien', it could have been anything. Taking stabs in the dark at what it might be is pointless.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 30, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> Not a dick, you just don't seem to fathom how burden of proof works.


This might help him out..... then again, you can't cure stupid.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philosophic_burden_of_proof#Holder_of_the_burden

*Holder of the burden

When debating any issue, there is an implicit burden of proof on the person asserting a claim. "If this responsibility or burden of proof is shifted to a critic, the fallacy of appealing to ignorance is committed".[SUP][1][/SUP] *This burden does not necessarily require a mathematical or strictly logical proof, although many strong arguments do rise to this level (such as in logical syllogisms). Rather, the evidential standard required for a given claim is determined by convention or community standards, with regard to the context of the claim in question.[SUP][2][3][/SUP]


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 30, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> I think the Unidentified Flying object is still 'unidentified'. It's possible it was aliens, but unlikely.
> 
> As for the 'invisible outline' you saw, I don't know. According to you, it was invisible; so I'm miffed at how you know it was an alien. Unless you could positively ID it as 'an alien', it could have been anything. Taking stabs in the dark at what it might be is pointless.


That's right, I saw Unidentified Flying Objects! Basically I saw about 8 bright bluish flashing lights high up in the sky that looked like stars at first but they were too bright and they were bluish and flashing and also moving slowly. I have looked at the night sky since I was born and I never saw anything that resembled the lights that I saw on July 2 of 2012. But they were just that to Me, just lights. I don't know what was behind the lights or even how big the craft was. Its a good assumption to say that it was aliens in an alien space ship because I have never seen anything like that before or since. But it could have been some top secret government project that had some special craft, but why would the lights be so bright if "they" didn't want to be seen? Speaking of "they", to be honest, I don't know if "they" were even in the craft that were flying. It could have been remotely controlled for all I know. But I FIGURE that since I saw the UFOs and than about a month later I saw the being on My neighbors roof, I assume they were BOTH alien. Alien to Me, anyways.

And speaking of the alien, at FIRST, for the first 10-30 minutes or so of looking at that direction with My BB gun, it was totally invisible. BUT AFTER, it became translucent so that I could see a figure. And after looking at it for a couple hours, I concluded that it was a being. The reason why I believe it was an alien is because it had technology that the public does not have. I don't know all the top secret technology that the government has, but the population most definitely does not have this type of invisibility technology. So all I can conclude is that it was either an alien or some top secret government project. And I don't know why the government would put a person on My neighbors roof to spy on Me. The government would be able to track My cell phone calls and track My internet activity and watch Me on the street cameras. The government could watch Me on their satellites from space with infrared technology. With infrared they could see right through walls and watch whatever is going on. I just don't see why the government would put a person on My neighbors roof. I don't know why aliens would put an alien on My neighbors roof either, but that's what I have concluded. But it could have been an alien job or a top secret government job. But I would think the government has bigger fish to fry and why would the government go to those lengths to spy on Me when they would be able to in more covert ways?

I may never know if it was an alien or a top secret government job, but I can reason that it most likely was NOT a government job and it just might have been aliens. But I might never will be sure who or what it was. All I know is that it was super cool and I feel blessed to have been able to witness what I saw and I'm grateful that I had that encounter. It was something that I will never forget. 

This is how I think anyways.

EDIT- If it was the government than they know how to pose as aliens. If it was the aliens than they visited Me. 

And whoever it was, they wanted to be seen or I wouldn't have seen the lights- UFOs. And if the being didn't want to be seen than he could have stayed invisible.

EDIT- This question is for all of you... What do you think I saw? An alien or a human wearing an "invisibility suit on top of My neighbors roof?

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 30, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> That's right, I saw Unidentified Flying Objects! Basically I saw about 8 bright bluish flashing lights high up in the sky that looked like stars at first but they were too bright and they were bluish and flashing and also moving slowly. I have looked at the night sky since I was born and I never saw anything that resembled the lights that I saw on July 2 of 2012. But they were just that to Me, just lights. I don't know what was behind the lights or even how big the craft was. Its a good assumption to say that it was aliens in an alien space ship because I have never seen anything like that before or since. *But it could have been some top secret government project that had some special craft,* but why would the lights be so bright if "they" didn't want to be seen? Speaking of "they", to be honest, I don't know if "they" were even in the craft that were flying. It could have been remotely controlled for all I know. But I FIGURE that since I saw the UFOs and than about a month later I saw the being on My neighbors roof, I assume they were BOTH alien. Alien to Me, anyways.


The chance of it being of terrestrial origin is exponentially more likely than something extraterrestrial. 



> And speaking of the alien, at FIRST, for the first 10-30 minutes or so of looking at that direction with My BB gun, it was totally invisible. BUT AFTER, it became translucent so that I could see a figure. And after looking at it for a couple hours, I concluded that it was a being. The reason why I believe it was an alien is because it had technology that the public does not have. I don't know all the top secret technology that the government has, but the population most definitely does not have this type of invisibility technology. *So all I can conclude is that it was either an alien or some top secret government project.* *And I don't know why the government would put a person on My neighbors roof to spy on Me.* The government would be able to track My cell phone calls and track My internet activity and watch Me on the street cameras. The government could watch Me on their satellites from space with infrared technology. With infrared they could see right through walls and watch whatever is going on. I just don't see why the government would put a person on My neighbors roof. I don't know why aliens would put an alien on My neighbors roof either, but that's what I have concluded. But it could have been an alien job or a top secret government job. But I would think the government has bigger fish to fry and why would the government go to those lengths to spy on Me when they would be able to in more covert ways?
> 
> I may never know if it was an alien or a top secret government job, but I can reason that it most likely was NOT a government job and it just might have been aliens. But I might never will be sure who or what it was. All I know is that it was super cool and I feel blessed to have been able to witness what I saw and I'm grateful that I had that encounter. It was something that I will never forget.
> 
> ...


That's great question; Why would the government sit on a roof and spy on you? I mean they have tons of technology that would allow them to spy on you from satellites, or your cellphone, or computer, etc... It does see kind of silly, doesn't it?


Now as yourself the same question, but about aliens.

Why the fuck would an alien dawn an invisibility suit and chill out on your neighbor's roof to watch you? If it was an alien, they possess the ability for intergalactic travel at light speed, or faster; but you think they need to jump ship, pop on an invisibility cloak, and spy on you? It seems so PLAUSIBLE.... Aliens; masters of space travel, but can't seem to figure out a telescope....

If our government can monitor you remotely, wouldn't it make sense that beings that are vastly more advanced than us could as well? 

Sitting on a roof, watching you the old fashioned way... lol Maybe you have a secret admirer alien that wants some sweet sweet man love....


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 30, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> The chance of it being of terrestrial origin is exponentially more likely than something extraterrestrial.


I would say that's a good guess to say that its far more likely that things be terrestrial rather than extraterrestrial. But space is a big place and everything outside of our planet is (I believe) considered extraterrestrial. My guess is that even a shooting star would be extraterrestrial before it enters the atmosphere. No? And shooting stars show up on the daily.



Beefbisquit said:


> That's great question; Why would the government sit on a roof and spy on you? I mean they have tons of technology that would allow them to spy on you from satellites, or your cellphone, or computer, etc... It does see kind of silly, doesn't it?


That's right, it sounds very silly that the government would send someone to spy on Me on My neighbors roof out of all places. And wearing some sort of invisibility suit. The government could spy on Me from satellites in outer space, with infrared technology, if they wanted to. They could probably do it from their laptops, smart phone or tablets. 



Beefbisquit said:


> Now as yourself the same question, but about aliens.
> 
> Why the fuck would an alien dawn an invisibility suit and chill out on your neighbor's roof to watch you? If it was an alien, they possess the ability for intergalactic travel at light speed, or faster; but you think they need to jump ship, pop on an invisibility cloak, and spy on you? It seems so PLAUSIBLE.... Aliens; masters of space travel, but can't seem to figure out a telescope....


I don't know why aliens do anything. I don't know what aliens do but I'm sure they have their reasons. 

I don't think they needed to "jump ship, pop on an invisibility cloak, and spy on you". But I have a funny feeling that they WANTED to GET SEEN by Me. At first I was just looking at why the trees leaves were blowing funny, with My BB gun. The being was totally invisible and then he just showed up. I than watched him until it got dark out and I could barely see him. 

Once again, I don't know why aliens do anything because I'm not an alien. But I do know that I saw some being that has the coolest invisibility/translucent technology and he (or she) was on top of My neighbors roof. It was NOT like anything that I have seen in person or even on the internet. It seems like it was out of this world but I don't know where the technology came from to be honest.



Beefbisquit said:


> If our government can monitor you remotely, wouldn't it make sense that beings that are vastly more advanced than us could as well?


I wonder that Myself. I'm sure they could watch Me from space IF THEY WANTED TO but I don't know why they would want to UNLESS I really am the Christ. Its not like I was planning on seeing that being, I didn't invite them over or anything. I'm glad he came because it was very cool to watch and now I have a story to talk about but I don't know why I had that encounter. The only thing I can think of is that MAYBE I am the Son of God and they know about it. I believe that I am the Son of God and I have believed that since August of 2008. Maybe the aliens read our internet too? I have no idea what they do and your guess is as good as Mine.

Maybe they wanted Me to see them? If they didn't want Me to see than I wouldn't have been "allowed" to.



Beefbisquit said:


> Sitting on a roof, watching you the old fashioned way... lol Maybe you have a secret admirer alien that wants some sweet sweet man love....


It all sounds crazy, and it is, but its a true story.

I don't know who was on top of the roof that day, but I'm just guessing by saying it was an alien. It doesn't seem logical but its either that or a human wearing a type of invisibility suit. I don't see any other options. I know you guys can only go by what I say, and I wish I had a video of the encounter but I don't. I'm trying to explain it the best possible way that I can. I wish I had more answers for you all and some kind of evidence but I don't have a video camera STILL. 

Thanks for listening all.

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 30, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I would say that's a good guess to say that its far more likely that things be terrestrial rather than extraterrestrial. But space is a big place and everything outside of our planet is (I believe) considered extraterrestrial. My guess is that even a shooting star would be extraterrestrial before it enters the atmosphere. No? And shooting stars show up on the daily.
> 
> That's right, it sounds very silly that the government would send someone to spy on Me on My neighbors roof out of all places. And wearing some sort of invisibility suit. The government could spy on Me from satellites in outer space, with infrared technology, if they wanted to. They could probably do it from their laptops, smart phone or tablets.
> 
> ...




So, if aliens exist and Jesus was real - does that mean god sent Jesus to all the other planets in the universe dying again, and again, and again to save other species from sin? Or was that just us? 

If aliens exist, and the god of the bible exists - then god created aliens at the same time he created us. How come there's no mention of that in the bible? 

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that when the bible was written, it pretty much only mentions things within a few hundred kms of the illiterate goat herders it was written about. People a few thousand years ago didn't know about aliens, so it didn't make it into the bible.... but that's crazy talk, right? The bible was written by god! *sarcasm*

If God created us in his image, who created aliens, a different god?

Is there a King James Alien bible floating around in some other galaxy? 

If god created everything _for _humans, why did he bother with aliens at all? Were they his failed experiments? 

How can you hold the belief that the universe was created by god, for humans - and that aliens also exist?

If the bible is the true word of god, and outlines all of his creation; where's the bits about creating other species on other planets? If the bible really was the true word of god, that's not something he'd forget to mention. 

After all, god is perfect - so the bible was written by a perfect being. How could he possibly forget to mention something this important?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 30, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> So, if aliens exist and Jesus was real - does that mean god sent Jesus to all the other planets in the universe dying again, and again, and again to save other species from sin? Or was that just us?.


I'm sure there was a man named Jesus that lived ~2,000 years ago and claimed He was the Messiah but I don't know what He said or did. I doubt He could perform the miracles alleged in the Bible. I'm sure other planets have had "people" that claimed to be the Savior there too; and I'm sure most of them died too, unless they are still alive. 



Beefbisquit said:


> If God created us in his image, who created aliens, a different god?.


I personally believe that a Higher Power created everything from people on the earth to all the planets with all the aliens on them. I believe we are all gods in a very funny way.



Beefbisquit said:


> Is there a King James Alien bible floating around in some other galaxy?.


Maybe, the aliens might have written some of the Bible too. Its plausible but maybe not probable. 



Beefbisquit said:


> If god created everything _for _humans, why did he bother with aliens at all? Were they his failed experiments?.


I don't believe God created everything for humans, but I do believe most of the earth was created for humans. Maybe the aliens are the next level in evolution, they could be very cool and friendly but they could be more advanced than us in technology. I'm sure there are more aliens in space than there are earthlings in space and they could be waiting for us to reach their level. But that's just a guess.



Beefbisquit said:


> Your belief in the Christian god, and belief in Aliens seem completely at odds with one another. How can you hold the belief that the universe was created by god, for humans - and that aliens also exist?.


I believe the universe was created by a Higher Power, that I call God, for all life. I believe space is too big for there not to be any other life out there. I just don't know how much life there is in space but I'm sure its a lot. 



Beefbisquit said:


> If the bible is the true word of god, and outlines all of his creation; where's the bits about creating other species on other planets? If the bible really was the true word of god, that's not something he'd forget to mention.


I don't believe the Bible is infallible. I believe God would have more to say than just whats written in the Bible. I believe there is much truth in the Bible but God could say more. Who knows how much God would want to say to us? Whos to say that the Bible is the final Word of God? Everything is always updating and changing so I'm sure Gods true book would be like a never ending novel. But whos to say what God would say anyways? 

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 30, 2013)

In 2009 I saw 5 signs in the clouds too. I have been wondering if the aliens made that happen too?

I talk about the signs in the clouds in the last part of the video but feel free to watch the whole thing. And click on My signature and read the whole thread.

[youtube]6TfiwedpZUU[/youtube]

~PEACE~


----------



## ineverveg (Jun 30, 2013)

*Nevaeh420 ; beefy is just a troll i went deep into his posts, his pal marine is aswell and they regulary team up to to be better trolls, they arent interested in anything you put forward but like to over analize anything you write objectifying and come up with nonsense arguments! 
*


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 30, 2013)

ineverveg said:


> *Nevaeh420 ; beefy is just a troll i went deep into his posts, his pal marine is aswell and they regulary team up to to be better trolls, they arent interested in anything you put forward but like to over analize anything you write objectifying and come up with nonsense arguments!
> *


Pointing out mystical thinking and logical fallacies in peoples reasoning is hardly trolling. Don't get all butt hurt because you suck at debate and you can't defend your ideas. That's your problem, not mine.


----------



## Kervork (Jun 30, 2013)

Troll is as troll does. In this case it's running around starting up shit with anyone whom you don't happen to agree with under the guise of endlessly proving them wrong in an attempt to boost your self importance. I'm guessing this is a deep seated issue which plagues and taints most aspects of your life and makes people dislike you. The picture you have chosen for your profile no doubt reflects the inner you. You seem to have quite a bit of pent up hostility towards the world. No doubt it has been very unkind to you. 

I feel sorry for someone who believes he needs to correct everyones thinking to conform to his own norms. Why do you even give a shit what people believe to the point you continually desire to argue with them? You seem to question everyones thinking but your own, and that is the only one worth questioning. 


Neveah saw aliens and I'm fucking happy for him because most people never get to see them. He doesn't need to have his experience analyzed by some twit who has never even smoked DMT.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 30, 2013)

Kervork said:


> Troll is as troll does. In this case it's running around starting up shit with anyone whom you don't happen to agree with under the guise of endlessly proving them wrong in an attempt to boost your self importance. I'm guessing this is a deep seated issue which plagues and taints most aspects of your life and makes people dislike you. The picture you have chosen for your profile no doubt reflects the inner you. You seem to have quite a bit of pent up hostility towards the world. No doubt it has been very unkind to you.


Nah, bro. I'm muchos happy. I grow bomb weed, have an amazing wife and family. I hardly ever work, and I spend most of my days enjoying life and being in the sun.

I do have a vested interest in squashing magical thinking however. I have a degree in Philosophy, and this is the Philosophy section, so I spread my wings a bit. Don't like the heat? Get outta the kitchen.



> I feel sorry for someone who believes he needs to correct everyones thinking to conform to his own norms. Why do you even give a shit what people believe to the point you continually desire to argue with them? You seem to question everyones thinking but your own, and that is the only one worth questioning.


If people continually make outlandish claims and fail to provide any form of evidence, I will continue to criticize and question them. 




> Neveah saw aliens and I'm fucking happy for him because most people never get to see them. He doesn't need to have his experience analyzed by some twit who has never even smoked DMT.


So, in order to 'analyze' someones 'alien story', you need to smoke DMT... right. 

You just can't fix stupid. LOL


----------



## Kervork (Jun 30, 2013)

*"I have a degree in Philosophy,"*

I rest my case. I can't think of a more worthless degree. No wonder you feel compelled to argue anything and everything with anyone or a lamp post. You have to somehow make yourself feel good about having wasted countless years and dollars studying that cesspool of systematic abuse of language and logic they call philosophy. 

Be gone foul creature.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 30, 2013)

Kervork said:


> *"I have a degree in Philosophy,"*
> 
> I rest my case. I can't think of a more worthless degree. No wonder you feel compelled to argue anything and everything with anyone or a lamp post. You have to somehow make yourself feel good about having wasted countless years and dollars studying that cesspool of systematic abuse of language and logic they call philosophy.
> 
> Be gone foul creature.


Philosophy teaches critical thinking in all aspects of your life, a faculty you're demonstrably void of. 

Just because you can't hang with the big boys, and talk about the grown up ideas, doesn't mean the rest of us can't. If you're ideas can't withstand basic scrutiny and criticism, they probably suck.

You _still _can't fix stupid...

View attachment 2720095


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 30, 2013)

Actually, in all seriousness and honesty. Anyone that has taken more than the Intro to Philosophy course will tell you that Philosophy is probably the most useful degree out there. I once saw a list of how many CEOs have philosophy degrees. People that know, will tell you that a philosophy degree really is the best kept secret in academia. 
Philosophy prepares you for so much in life; just look at the GRE and LSAT scores based on major. It also has the broadest subject matter; history, language, epistemology, mind, science, ethics, art, technology, religion, music, etc. 

Those that make the statement that "philosophy is a useless degree" most likely have never taken anything beyond Intro to Philosophy.

Forgive me, but I do take it a little personally when people say that.


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 30, 2013)

Kervork said:


> *"I have a degree in Philosophy,"*
> 
> I rest my case. I can't think of a more worthless degree. No wonder you feel compelled to argue anything and everything with anyone or a lamp post. You have to somehow make yourself feel good about having wasted countless years and dollars studying that cesspool of systematic abuse of language and logic they call philosophy.
> 
> Be gone foul creature.


Yeah, philosophy is totally useless... I guess epistemology and ethics are worthless concepts.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 30, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> Yeah, philosophy is totally useless... I guess epistemology and ethics are worthless concepts.


Logic too.... so useless.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 30, 2013)

Kervork said:


> *"I have a degree in Philosophy,"*
> 
> I rest my case. I can't think of a more worthless degree. No wonder you feel compelled to argue anything and everything with anyone or a lamp post. You have to somehow make yourself feel good about having wasted countless years and dollars studying that cesspool of systematic abuse of language and logic they call philosophy.
> 
> Be gone foul creature.


What I don't understand is why anyone would think "why do you care what other people believe?" would be a good question to ask

What people believe affects the world in which they live, monumentalfacepalm.jpg, I would have thought that's obvious

If you believe, for example, like the majority of Christians that live in the United States do, that Jesus Christ will return *in their lifetime*, chances are you probably won't give much of a shit about the planet Earth because you'll be leaving shortly anyway to go to Heaven. It's obvious how this would cause an issue with non believers who believe everyone they love who would still be alive and their descendants after that would remain on the Earth the believers didn't give a shit about and left to rot. 

This one example, among a long list of other things, are why we care what you believe. What you believe makes the world a worse place for everyone else, it's not fair, and we don't have to sit quiet and let it happen. What you're experiencing is the first stage of the shit that worked in the past to stop the questioning fall flat on its teeth and fail in the face of a generation who came up and decided to educate themselves instead of let the establishment do it for them. Like I tell everyone else, get the fuck used to it.


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 30, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Logic too.... so useless.


And the scientific method, of course.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> For example?
> Don't forget what we have told you, 'science' is not a monolith that only holds certain positions, it is a method of inquiry. Science will accept what DMT users experience as real and not merely a construction of our own minds when there is good evidence to accept it.
> 
> Let me quote from an interesting blog of one that would like to find the answer -
> ...


The part that didn't carry over in the quoted touches upon a somewhat recent thread here ... "what would convince you a religion was real?" I settled on a definite difference, a positive increment in fitness, happiness, correctness among its adherents. that would be excellent indirect evidence of an engaged divine at work. Similarly, if a consistency turns up in the experiences of many many people, this could be good evidence that a contact with an informative Other is being made. I do warn that we'd have to figure out and apply some rigorous controls to make sure we weren't simply contacting ... ourselves, ordinarily occluded bits of our deep unconscious.

I have taken DMT on numerous occasions. I never got an impression of contacting anOther that couldn't be explained by applying Jung. cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 30, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> The part that didn't carry over in the quoted touches upon a somewhat recent thread here ... "what would convince you a religion was real?" I settled on a definite difference, a positive increment in fitness, happiness, correctness among its adherents. that would be excellent indirect evidence of an engaged divine at work. Similarly, if a consistency turns up in the experiences of many many people, this could be good evidence that a contact with an informative Other is being made. I do warn that we'd have to figure out and apply some rigorous controls to make sure we weren't simply contacting ... ourselves, ordinarily occluded bits of our deep unconscious.
> 
> I have taken DMT on numerous occasions. I never got an impression of contacting anOther that couldn't be explained by applying Jung. cn


Great post, but I fear you may be written off as another 'troll'...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Great post, but I fear you may be written off as another 'troll'...


Somehow i will survive.  cn


----------



## ineverveg (Jun 30, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> And the scientific method, of course.


kiss-ass



cannabineer said:


> The part that didn't carry over in the quoted touches upon a somewhat recent thread here ... "what would convince you a religion was real?" I settled on a definite difference, a positive increment in fitness, happiness, correctness among its adherents. that would be excellent indirect evidence of an engaged divine at work. Similarly, if a consistency turns up in the experiences of many many people, this could be good evidence that a contact with an informative Other is being made. I do warn that we'd have to figure out and apply some rigorous controls to make sure we weren't simply contacting ... ourselves, ordinarily occluded bits of our deep unconscious.
> 
> I have taken DMT on numerous occasions. I never got an impression of contacting anOther that couldn't be explained by applying Jung. cn









This article *may be confusing or unclear to readers*. whom have not taken DMT 

 *Machine elves* (also known as *fractal elves*, *self-transforming machine elves*) is a term coined by the late ethnobotanist, writer and philosopher Terence McKenna to describe the apparent entities (described as "elves") that have been reported by users of dimethyltryptamine.[SUP][1][/SUP] References to such encounters can be found in many cultures ranging from shamanic traditions of native Americans to indigenous Australians and African tribes, as well as among western users of these substances



tyler.durden said:


> Great post, but I fear you may be written off as another 'troll'...


WHY? HE HAS A VALID OPINION AS HE STATES HE HAS TRIED IT ,NO TROLLING THERE MATEY,HAVE A LOOK CLOSER TO HOME!


----------



## ineverveg (Jun 30, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> And the scientific method, of course.


kiss-ass



cannabineer said:


> The part that didn't carry over in the quoted touches upon a somewhat recent thread here ... "what would convince you a religion was real?" I settled on a definite difference, a positive increment in fitness, happiness, correctness among its adherents. that would be excellent indirect evidence of an engaged divine at work. Similarly, if a consistency turns up in the experiences of many many people, this could be good evidence that a contact with an informative Other is being made. I do warn that we'd have to figure out and apply some rigorous controls to make sure we weren't simply contacting ... ourselves, ordinarily occluded bits of our deep unconscious.
> 
> I have taken DMT on numerous occasions. I never got an impression of contacting anOther that couldn't be explained by applying Jung. cn








This article *may be confusing or unclear to readers*. whom have not taken DMT 
 *Machine elves* (also known as *fractal elves*, *self-transforming machine elves*) is a term coined by the late ethnobotanist, writer and philosopher Terence McKenna to describe the apparent entities (described as "elves") that have been reported by users of dimethyltryptamine.[SUP][1][/SUP] References to such encounters can be found in many cultures ranging from shamanic traditions of native Americans to indigenous Australians and African tribes, as well as among western users of these substances



tyler.durden said:


> Great post, but I fear you may be written off as another 'troll'...


WHY? HE HAS A VALID OPINION AS HE STATES HE HAS TRIED IT ,NO TROLLING THERE MATEY,HAVE A LOOK CLOSER TO HOME!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2013)

I've known about the "machine elves" and have been on the lookout whenever I chose to Dimetripp&#8482;. Never encountered any such, and i freely admit that it could be just the way the drug and I interact. I did encounter something vaguely similar once while I was bombed flat on bupropion. Cute little fuckers, even though I only sensed "presence" and not any audiovisuals. cn


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 1, 2013)

You guys are interrupting a mutual mental masturbation session between two people who are not concerned with anything but the pleasure of fantasy. These people depend on farce to make sense of the world. When I jerk off, I do not care if my fantasies are real, and this is how I would respond to anyone trying to interrupt my pleasure with realistic thinking. 

If the masturbators do not want to be interrupted while stroking each others mental pleasure centers, they should do it in private.


----------



## ineverveg (Jul 1, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I've known about the "machine elves" and have been on the lookout whenever I chose to Dimetripp&#8482;. Never encountered any such, and i freely admit that it could be just the way the drug and I interact. I did encounter something vaguely similar once while I was bombed flat on bupropion. Cute little fuckers, even though I only sensed "presence" and not any audiovisuals. cn


17ml socket filled with steel wool
200mg melted into steel wool
1 gallon drum with hole at base the size of your thumb nail
fill with water and apply flame and let out water while constant flame is applied
drain water,lie down and use a straw to take in all the vapour
i believe this to be the strongest poss delivery and everytime i feel the presence!


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 1, 2013)

Im too tired and lazy to catch up with the thread. Is the subject still aliens or did it get side tracked? 

Weather balloons... Give me a break


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 1, 2013)

The subject is this guy not realizing the difference between reality and a chemically induced experience


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 1, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> You guys are interrupting a mutual mental masturbation session between two people who are not concerned with anything but the pleasure of fantasy. These people depend on farce to make sense of the world. When I jerk off, I do not care if my fantasies are real, and this is how I would respond to anyone trying to interrupt my pleasure with realistic thinking.
> 
> If the masturbators do not want to be interrupted while stroking each others mental pleasure centers, they should do it in private.


I think I will wash my hands now. cn


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 1, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> You guys are interrupting a mutual mental masturbation session between two people who are not concerned with anything but the pleasure of fantasy. These people depend on farce to make sense of the world. When I jerk off, I do not care if my fantasies are real, and this is how I would respond to anyone trying to interrupt my pleasure with realistic thinking.
> 
> If the masturbators do not want to be interrupted while stroking each others mental pleasure centers, they should do it in private.



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Heisenberg again.


----------



## ricky1lung (Jul 1, 2013)

I know they apparently have a probing fetish.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 1, 2013)

ricky1lung said:


> I know they apparently have a probing fetish.


Who? The aliens?

~PEACE~


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 3, 2013)

...aliens are parts of ourselves that we cannot comprehend. We 'create' them (sightings, etc.) to be able to interact with those higher parts of ourselves through them. The 'probing' makes sense this way, too


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 3, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...aliens are parts of ourselves that we cannot comprehend. We 'create' them (sightings, etc.) to be able to interact with those higher parts of ourselves through them. The 'probing' makes sense this way, too


Probing, eh? So part of my higher self lies within my anus? lol jk. I never heard this explanation before. So you think they arent completely separate from us but rather kinda like self manifested rabbit to help lead us down the rabbit whole? (higher self). What do the common alien experiences tell us about our higher self?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 4, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Probing, eh? So part of my higher self lies within my anus? lol jk. I never heard this explanation before. So you think they arent completely separate from us but rather kinda like self manifested rabbit to help lead us down the rabbit whole? (higher self). What do the common alien experiences tell us about our higher self?


...each of us will have our own take on what they are. If you were to think of them as symbols, what do they 'say' to you? They are more intelligent, they fly, etc... think of all the ways that people have described them and make a picture out of that. Mostly what the common experiences say is that we are disconnected from something within, hence their appearance without.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 4, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...aliens are parts of ourselves that we cannot comprehend. We 'create' them (sightings, etc.) to be able to interact with those higher parts of ourselves through them. The 'probing' makes sense this way, too


I disagree. I believe aliens are different entities that come from space, but they might have bases on earth too. I don't believe they are from within ourselves; although some people may make up sightings. 

The 2 sightings that I saw were NOT make believe and they were NOT from within. On July 2 of 2012, I saw about 8 UFOs and about a month later I saw a being that had the coolest invisibility technology. I described it in this thread. 



Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Probing, eh? So part of my higher self lies within my anus? lol jk.


That's funny! 

~PEACE~


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;5JGSqG8OLjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JGSqG8OLjE&amp;feature=c4-overview&amp;list=UUHnyfMqiRRG1u-2MsSQLbXA[/video]

This may help.

Ufo? ufo?!?! Do you know what that those letters even fucking mean? How do you know if it was from an alien instead of a human if it's a fucking U- unidentified F- flying O- object. Deerrrrrrp!!!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 4, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Ufo? ufo?!?! Do you know what that those letters even fucking mean? How do you know if it was from an alien instead of a human if it's a fucking U- unidentified F- flying O- object. Deerrrrrrp!!!


Are someone's panties in a bunch?

I don't know who your talking to Zaehet, but I known what UFO stands for since I was a kid. As far as the UFOs that I saw, well all I know is that they were really bright bluish lights in the sky. I only assume that it was extraterrestrial because I have never seen anything like it before or since. But that's just My assumption. But the being that I saw was out of this world too. I don't have evidence of either sighting, but I don't need evidence to know what I saw. The evidence is in My head. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 4, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Are someone's panties in a bunch?
> 
> I don't know who your talking to Zaehet, but I known what UFO stands for since I was a kid. As far as the UFOs that I saw, well all I know is that they were really bright bluish lights in the sky.* I only assume that it was extraterrestrial because I have never seen anything like it before or since.* But that's just My assumption. But the being that I saw was out of this world too. I don't have evidence of either sighting, but I don't need evidence to know what I saw. The evidence is in My head.
> 
> ~PEACE~


Argument from Incredulity

The problem with Eyewitness Testimony


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 4, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Are someone's panties in a bunch?
> 
> I don't know who your talking to Zaehet, but I known what UFO stands for since I was a kid. As far as the UFOs that I saw, well all I know is that they were really bright bluish lights in the sky. I only assume that it was extraterrestrial because I have never seen anything like it before or since. But that's just My assumption. But the being that I saw was out of this world too. I don't have evidence of either sighting, but I don't need evidence to know what I saw. The evidence is in My head.
> 
> ~PEACE~


So...
"I don't know what I saw and can't explain it, therefore I will create an explanation, I will assume the most radical, unsupportable idea because mundane, natural explanations don't seem as cool." 

MUFON reports that 85% of all UFO sightings can be explained by either a man-made or natural occurrence.


----------



## ineverveg (Jul 4, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Ufo? ufo?!?! Do you know what that those letters even fucking mean? How do you know if it was from an alien instead of a human if it's a fucking U- unidentified F- flying O- object. Deerrrrrrp!!!


He did say he saw 8 UFO's which he states in the first post ''*The ~8 UFOs were just that- Unidentified Flying Objects because I just dont know what they were besides blue flashing lights in the sky''
*He obviously personally believes they were of alien origin and who are you to argue,you weren't there, sup with that dude?

And what is with the fucking ridiculous clip you put in the mix?


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 4, 2013)

ineverveg said:


> He did say he saw 8 UFO's which he states in the first post ''*The ~8 UFOs were just that- Unidentified Flying Objects because I just dont know what they were besides blue flashing lights in the sky''
> *He obviously personally believes they were of alien origin and who are you to argue,you weren't there, sup with that dude?
> 
> And what is with the fucking ridiculous clip you put in the mix?


Just because you see a flying object in the sky that you cannot identify, does not mean it came from anywhere else.... but this planet. Why suppose or assume it came from anywhere else if you cannot even _identify_ it?? Also, as of yet, there is absolutely no evidence or proof that alien life has ever been to this planet, that is a fact. 

Not saying it isn't possible, but that it is incredibly idiotic to assume that just because you see something in the sky that you don't understand, to label it as alien technology... lol. Kinda like how our early ancestors on this planet labeled meteors as signs from a specific god, lmfao!

Also, watch the clip, you may learn something.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 4, 2013)

"I think that it is much more likely that the reports of flying saucers are the results of the known irrational characteristics of terrestrial intelligence, rather than the unknown rational efforts of extraterrestrial intelligence." &#8211; Richard Feynman


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 4, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The subject is this guy not realizing the difference between reality and a chemically induced experience


[video=youtube;gH89oDQcApM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gH89oDQcApM[/video]


----------



## ineverveg (Jul 4, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> So...
> 
> MUFON reports that 85% of all UFO sightings can be explained by either a man-made or natural occurrence.


*LMAO , SO YOU'RE SAYING **15% ARE ACTUAL ALIENS?*



Zaehet Strife said:


> Also, as of yet, there is absolutely no evidence or proof that alien life has ever been to this planet


By Damien Gayle

''Algae-like structures found inside fragments of a meteorite which struck Sri Lanka last year prove that life exists elsewhere in the Universe, a new study claims. 

LMFAO


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 4, 2013)

ineverveg said:


> *LMAO , SO YOU'RE SAYING **15% ARE ACTUAL ALIENS?*


The quote is saying 85% are explained, the other 15% are not yet explained...



> By Damien Gayle
> 
> ''Algae-like structures found inside fragments of a meteorite which struck Sri Lanka last year prove that life exists elsewhere in the Universe, a new study claims.
> 
> LMFAO


No one here is stating that there is no life elsewhere in the cosmos, most are saying that there is no evidence they've ever been to this planet. You may now go back to laughing your ass off, it's easier than learning...


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 4, 2013)

And one more... sorry.

http://youtu.be/Rr1E8_fM7Ec?t=11m54s


----------



## ineverveg (Jul 4, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Also, as of yet, there is absolutely no evidence or proof that alien life has ever been to this planet, that is a fact.





tyler.durden said:


> No one here is stating that there is no life elsewhere in the cosmos, most are saying that there is no evidence they've ever been to this planet. You may now go back to laughing your ass off, it's easier than learning...


READ IT AGAIN! found in sri lanka! thats what i was lmao at,you clearly did not read it !


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 4, 2013)

ineverveg said:


> READ IT AGAIN! found in sri lanka! thats what i was lmao at,you clearly did not read it !


Your link didn't go where you intended, so I looked it up myself - http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/150417-astrobiologists-discover-fossils-in-meteorite-fragments-confirming-extraterrestrial-life


*These findings aren&#8217;t a slam dunk, though. According to our in-house biologist John Hewitt, there&#8217;s a strong possibility that the fossils aren&#8217;t actually biological in nature &#8212; they simply look biological. *&#8220;This is kind of like finding a Q from Scrabble floating in space; it may be worth 10 points, but finding a few Es first would be a bit more convincing,&#8221; Hewitt says. There&#8217;s also the fact that the research was published in the *Journal of Cosmology, a peer-reviewed journal that has come under critical scrutiny numerous times since it was established in 2009. The journal faced a lot of controversy when it published a paper by NASA engineer Richard Hoover claiming to have found fossils &#8220;similar to cyanobacteria&#8221; in meteorites.*

With that said, the work presented in the Cardiff University research paper does seem to be rather professional. X-ray diffraction and scanning electron microscopy are not really the kind of tools that you play around with. It would be rather hard to fake the imagery and results that were generated by Cardiff University &#8212; not impossible, but unlikely.
*One thing&#8217;s for certain, though: For this to actually become science &#8212; for Chandra Wickramasinghe&#8217;s dream of panspermia to become a reality &#8212; this work will need to be replicated by many other groups around the world. *It would be very, very exciting indeed if biological fossils have been found on an extraterrestrial meteorite. It would be proof that there&#8217;s life on other planets &#8212; and essentially a guarantee that the universe is full of life. But, as always, extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence.


Not confirmed by adequate peer review yet. But even if this pans out to be true, I was referring to intelligent life. My apologies, I should have been more specific...


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 4, 2013)

tenwhitechars


----------



## The BLaKsmith (Jul 4, 2013)

Not sure about aliens but a couple weeks back I was smoking a spliff in the garden at night and saw this light brighter than a star but not much residual light coming off it, i was staring at it for a good five minutes trying to tell if it was moving but then it starting going down at first in a straight line so I was thinking it's probably a plane or a shooting star but then it started zig zagging, not like a little side to side movement but like actual zig zaggin at high speeds side to side and down much faster than any plane could possibly be capable of. It kinda freaked me out at first but my curiosity made me just watch it but then it just got dimmer and dimmer till it was gone and since i've had no explanation for what it could of been and till now I had not shared this experience with anyone. It's just plain illogical that we know how big the quantifiable universe is and still think us out of all possibilities are the only ones occupying it


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 4, 2013)

There is evidence, but those studying it just say its weather balloons and keep all the goodies to themselves... Lol... Weather balloons...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 4, 2013)

You guys all make some good points. 

I know that most of you are skeptical about people saying they have seen UFOs or seen an alien or been abducted because its so rare. And I hear you, I am skeptical too when someone says that they have seen UFOs or aliens or been abducted. But when you see it for your own eyes, than it kind of makes a believer out of you. As I have said, I have NOT been abducted but I have seen UFOs and a being that I believe was an alien. I cant say for sure if the UFOs were alien space craft or if that being was truly and alien, but that's what I have concluded. Its an assumption that I have made based on the evidence that I have seen with My own two eyes. I believe I have described what I saw pretty good in this thread.

So like it or not, I'm going to tell the truth and say that I saw UFOs on July 2 of 2012 and also about a month later I saw a being on top of My neighbors roof that was wearing, what I call, an invisibility suit. I'm going to assume the UFOs were alien and also the being I saw was alien. Its My right to make that assumption, whether I'm wrong or right. Maybe if I had a video tape of the UFOs and also the being that I saw, you would understand more why I have the sentiments that I do. 

To assume every encounter is really extraterrestrial is absurd but to nullify every encounter as a fallacy might not be too scientific either. The fact is that space is very big, and I believe there is much more life out there than what we have been lead to believe. Just because you don't see the aliens, it doesn't mean that they are not watching us. Plus they can be invisible and you can see straight through them if they wanted to be on the earth anyways. I know that from experience. I bet they would rather study us rather us study them so that could be another reason they are so elusive.

I'm just saying.

~PEACE~


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 4, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> There is evidence, but those studying it just say its weather balloons and keep all the goodies to themselves... Lol... Weather balloons...


What makes you think any government on Earth could cover up the existence of aliens from another planet?


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 4, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What makes you think any government on Earth could cover up the existence of aliens from another planet?


Easy, people are stupid. "Nah guys, it wasnt a space ship that crashed at Roswell, it was just a weather balloon"... People will believe anything.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 4, 2013)

Think about this;

Hypothetically, if there is alien life out in space (and I'm sure there is); how much contact do they have with us people on earth? Lets say that the aliens don't have much, if any, contact with people on earth because some aliens could live in other galaxies and not care about us at all. Are people on earth still real? Aren't we living in space too and we, compared to the other aliens, are aliens too. So compared to aliens, us people on earth are aliens living in space too. But we are here, and we are real and we are ~7 billion people strong. And maybe one day we will contact those aliens that don't know about us or don't care about us. We could make contact because we will go to them in space craft that we design in 100 years or so. 

In conclusion, to say that there is no intelligent life out in space in ridiculous. First of all, we are intelligent life in space and second of all, space is too large for us to be the only ones. We are not the pinnacle of evolution even though we are very special. I'm sure we will make contact one day with the aliens. The aliens have made contact with Me already, I just don't have it on video because I still don't own a video camera.

~PEACE~


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 4, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Easy, people are stupid. "Nah guys, it wasnt a space ship that crashed at Roswell, it was just a weather balloon"... People will believe anything.


So they have the technological ability to reach Earth but not to make their presence known?

If your argument then becomes _they don't want their presence to be known_, a. how do you know that, and b. why would they want to hide?


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 4, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So they have the technological ability to reach Earth but not to make their presence known?
> 
> If your argument then becomes _they don't want their presence to be known_, a. how do you know that, and b. why would they want to hide?


How do I know that? Well obviously because they havent completely exposed themselves lol. Im guessing its because their presence would cause chaos, considering the state of humanity at the moment (religions, a secretive government, etc). Shit would hit the fan. I think they're waiting for us to at least overcome government, because religion would be a tougher nut to crack. It would be hard for them to convince much of the world that they bring peace and knowledge instead of evil and lies.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 4, 2013)

So they traveled to get here and show up sporadically for some reason in the atmosphere and sometimes people see them but they're waiting until humanity overcomes governmental rule which has existed in one form or another for as long as our species has to show up?

If intelligent aliens from another planet showed up and made contact with us, that would be the most important event in human history, it would change everything we think we know about gods and religion


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jul 4, 2013)

maybe these beings are so far away that it would take billons of years for them to make contact with us, and by that time we would be long gone anyway...then again maybe those beings are us, and we are, at least those who claim to have seen them are seeing reflections of past or future times...and those who claim to have been probed.. will we all know the answer to that...lol


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 4, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> The quote is saying 85% are explained, the other 15% are not yet explained...


Is that douche still responding to my posts?



> *This message is hidden because ineverveg is on your ignore list.*


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 4, 2013)

ineverveg said:


> By Damien Gayle
> 
> ''Algae-like structures found inside fragments of a meteorite which struck Sri Lanka last year prove that life exists elsewhere in the Universe, a new study claims.
> 
> LMFAO


I remain unconvinced...

[video=youtube;tKiWRwcHbP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKiWRwcHbP8[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 4, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> Is that douche still responding to my posts?


Yes, and he is often laughing his ass off...


----------



## ineverveg (Jul 4, 2013)

ineverveg said:


> READ IT AGAIN! found in sri lanka! thats what i was lmao at,you clearly did not read it !





tyler.durden said:


> Your link didn't go where you intended, so I looked it up myself /QUOTE]
> 
> i never intended a link thats why! its a paste! i think you know my point was that your pal made a false statement!


----------



## ineverveg (Jul 4, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> I remain unconvinced...
> 
> They must be wrong then!
> 
> ...


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 4, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So they traveled to get here and show up sporadically for some reason in the atmosphere and sometimes people see them but they're waiting until humanity overcomes governmental rule which has existed in one form or another for as long as our species has to show up?
> 
> If intelligent aliens from another planet showed up and made contact with us, that would be the most important event in human history, it would change everything we think we know about gods and religion


It would change everything, and they know the world isnt ready for that kinda change. Most of the world is not ready for reality, it would be chaos. 

You too have to realize that your arguments are assumptions as well. You assume they occupy the the space between point A and point B when they travel. You assume the motives they would have if they were to come here. You assume that they arent masters of manipulating reality through things like spirit infused technology. Whos to say that they arent completely connected to the universe and know of every species that are worth paying attention to? I know what Im about to say means nothing but my spiritual friend says the Earth is a special place because its one of the amazing planets that gives birth to souls. If I was an alien, I'd think that would be worth checking out. If they're here, the defied our understanding of reality in order to get here, so I dont think skeptical logic holds much weight in this debate.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 4, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Your link didn't go where you intended, so I looked it up myself





ineverveg said:


> i never intended a link thats why! its a paste! i think you know my point was that your pal made a false statement!


It's good forum decorum(tm) to provide a link to what you are referring to. That way, people can see if the material presented is from a quack site or a a legitimate one. Z stated that there has been no evidence of extraterrestrial life on this planet. You then quoted a study that claimed definitive proof of such an occurrence, which was deceptive. There is no consensus as of yet that ET life has been found, my link and Z's video show why this is so. I took time to look at the info you presented, and I had to look it up for myself. The least you could do is to view my link, and Z's minute long video, and address the counter points they present to your Sri Lanka blurb...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 4, 2013)

If you don't value logic, no logical argument I could present would make a difference, so that's the end of that..


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 4, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> If you don't value logic, no logical argument I could present would make a difference, so that's the end of that..


So no comment on your assumptions about aliens? Because they are assumptions. If they're here then they clearly defied our understanding of logic in order to get here, so your arguments (assumptions) are just as good as mine. 

You falling back on a skeptical phrase instead of addressing the points I made shows what ground you are making in this debate.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 4, 2013)

> Chief Walkin Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > It would change everything, and they know the world isnt ready for that kinda change.
> ...


----------



## ineverveg (Jul 4, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> It's good forum decorum(tm) to provide a link to what you are referring to. That way, people can see if the material presented is from a quack site or a a legitimate one. Z stated that there has been no evidence of extraterrestrial life on this planet. You then quoted a study that claimed definitive proof of such an occurrence, which was deceptive. There is no consensus as of yet that ET life has been found, my link and Z's video show why this is so. I took time to look at the info you presented, and I had to look it up for myself. The least you could do is to view my link, and Z's minute long video, and address the counter points they present to your Sri Lanka blurb...


I watched it and read yours, i was just pointing something out,there was no link needed ,even you found it easy to find!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 5, 2013)

Saw this on the news tonight.
Scientists say there is no logical explanation.

"For healings to be officially certified as miracles, they must be instantaneous, permanent and with no scientific explanation."

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2013/07/02/sainthood-awaits-second-miracle-certified-for-beloved-pope-john-paul-ii/#ixzz2Y9EYC8L4


----------



## Impman (Jul 5, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Scientists have sent the atomic structure of chemicals across a body of water, not the chemical itself, the water particles just take form of the chemical thats on the other end of the pond I guess, I cant remember. Im paraphrasing but the scientists said its a step in the direction of teleportation. Aliens probably have that shit down pat for transportation. Or they could be interdemesional too, theres obviously some way they can get here faster than light can.
> 
> A million years is a blink of an eye when it comes to the age of the universe. Its more than possible for an intelligent species to be one million years more advanced than us and have figured out and mastered the physics of the universe to the point were physics and metaphysics finally meet and are able to be controlled.


true story, inread it in New York Times, alothough couldnt begin to describe what it means


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 5, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> > How would you know what they know?
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 5, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> So no comment on your assumptions about aliens? Because they are assumptions. If they're here then they clearly defied our understanding of logic in order to get here, so your arguments (assumptions) are just as good as mine.
> 
> You falling back on a skeptical phrase instead of addressing the points I made shows what ground you are making in this debate.





Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> It would change everything, and they know the world isnt ready for that kinda change. Most of the world is not ready for reality, it would be chaos.
> 
> You too have to realize that your arguments are assumptions as well. You assume they occupy the the space between point A and point B when they travel. You assume the motives they would have if they were to come here. You assume that they arent masters of manipulating reality through things like spirit infused technology. Whos to say that they arent completely connected to the universe and know of every species that are worth paying attention to? I know what Im about to say means nothing but my spiritual friend says the Earth is a special place because its one of the amazing planets that gives birth to souls. If I was an alien, I'd think that would be worth checking out. If they're here, the defied our understanding of reality in order to get here, so I dont think skeptical logic holds much weight in this debate.


How do you know an advanced intelligent alien species "knows the world isn't ready for that kind of change"?

How do you know such a revelation would "be chaos"?

I don't assume aliens would require traversing the void of space, I include in my questions the possibility of teleportation, regardless of how unlikely it may be. I believe the points made remain valid

I don't assume their motives, I simply question them

"Spirit infused technology" requires a definition

Who is to say "they" _are_?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 5, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I think a lot of your posts are proving my point. Your assumptions are as good as mine.
> 
> I think its pretty obvious that they know that most of humanity isnt ready for reality. Shit would hit the fan in religion and government, they would be the enemies of the aliens. Religion would be an enemy because the aliens would be spreading evil lies and lead everyone to hell. The government would be an enemy because they wouldnt be the highest authority anymore and they would want that power back in order to keep the masses working like slaves for their benefit. It would probably turn into a war.
> 
> ...


Oh, Chief. One step forward, forty steps back. You are obviously intelligent and have a great grasp of the English language, so I know that you understand what is probably the most touted memes on this board, The Burden of Proof and Occam's Razor. Logic dictates the one who is making the positive claim (spirituality, soul, aliens, telepathy, etc., exists) is the one who needs to provide the evidence. And the more extraordinary the claim, the more extraordinary the evidence needs to be. Occam's razor is the logical concept that states the explanation that makes the fewest assumptions is usually the correct one. Your entire belief system seems to be made up of assumption after assumption. It seems like it would topple over if one of the major pieces we're pulled out, that's why I asked you that hypothetical question the other day. I've read others' opinion of how they think you are progressing in your integrity and cognitive ability, but I disagree. Imo, you understand all of these concepts and willfully choose to combat or ignore them in order to further your own ideology. That is disingenuous and deceptive, and not worthy of any praise...



> Much of what witnesses see in the sky defies reality. Much of the reported characteristics of aliens defies reality. So once again, my assumption is as good as yours. also, Im not aware of these theoretical possibilities, Im interested in how they can get here faster than light can though. *Im not trying to get rid of logic and skepticism. Its just that you're trying to pass assumptions as logic and skepticism.... Weather balloons... lol*


You attempt to get rid of logic and skepticism only when it interferes with your worldview. You are quick to use them against worldviews that differ from your own, that's why I know you are adept in employing them. You should simply use those skills in regards to your own beliefs, it seems you try very hard not to do this. You may now go back to laughing out loud over weather balloons...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 5, 2013)

ineverveg said:


> I watched it and read yours, i was just pointing something out,there was no link needed ,even you found it easy to find!


If you viewed our material, you (should have) learned that your post was deceptive. If you want people to listen to what you have say, make it easy for them by providing links. Not everyone is as patient as I am...


----------



## ineverveg (Jul 5, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Not everyone is as patient as I am...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superiority_complex

Superiority complex in everyday usage means having very high opinion of oneself. In psychology it refers to the same attitude, however in psychology it is considered that the attitude is actually a way to hide or compensate for feeling of inferiority. It was a term introduced by psychologist Alfred Adler in series of his books like "Understanding Human Nature", "Social Interest" etc.

Some people brought up in a background where one has to fulfill high expectations and have been able to do so may feel superior towards others. To some, it is part of their nature.

Those exhibiting the superiority complex commonly project their feelings of inferiority onto others they perceive as beneath them, possibly for the same reasons they themselves may have been ostracized, i.e. viewing most, possibly all others as "ugly" or "stupid", and beneath oneself. Accusations of arrogance are often made by others when referring to the individual exhibiting the superiority complex.

Behaviors related to this mechanism may include an exaggeratedly positive opinion of one&#8217;s worth and abilities, unrealistically high expectations in goals and achievements for oneself and others, the persistent attempt to correct others regardless of whether they are factually correct or not, vanity, extravagant style in dressing (with intent of drawing attention), excessive need for competition, pride, sentimentalism and affected exaltation, snobbishness, a tendency to discredit other&#8217;s opinions, forcefulness aimed at dominating those considered as weaker or less important, credulity, and others.

Social aloofness, daydreaming and isolation could also be associated with the Superiority Complex, as a way for one to evade the fear of failure related to the feelings of inadequacy to face the real world.

Superiority and inferiority complex are often found together as the different expressions of the same pathology and the two complexes can exist within the same individual. Superiority can also be caused by PTSD 

when I was reading about this & gorgive me for sharing this article with you - its long-.

DO NOT FEED thier Ego...
Be very confident & self-assured around them & do not be the victim, as you will FEED their disorder, if you do. 
Just try as much as to avoid &#8211; if you can- confronting them and even make your communication as slight channeled as you can. 
God help you &#8230;. I know someone like this, it&#8217;s a nightmare.

rofl.....

tried posting it again moderator!,I cant really understand what i did wrong and why it was deleted ! could you just edit it this time if i have broken the rules!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 5, 2013)

ineverveg said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superiority_complex
> 
> Superiority complex in everyday usage means having very high opinion of oneself. In psychology it refers to the same attitude, however in psychology it is considered that the attitude is actually a way to hide or compensate for feeling of inferiority. It was a term introduced by psychologist Alfred Adler in series of his books like "Understanding Human Nature", "Social Interest" etc.
> 
> ...


If the vast majority of people who are experts in any given field believe something to be true, and have solid reasoning behind that belief, it's not a superiority complex to believe them, it's called accepting demonstrable evidence. The reasons behind wanting to be correct, don't really matter in this case. 

Even if T.D. _had _a superiority complex, *which he doesn't* (he's just letting you know your line of thinking is erroneous), it doesn't mean he's wrong. 

Your, "I can't beat him in a debate, so I'll accuse him of having a medical condition so I don't have to defend my beliefs", scapegoat is laughably easy to spot and isn't fooling anyone. If you want to bow out of the debate, then do so; but don't make up bullshit about other people in an attempt to shift the spotlight off yourself and your demonstrably irrational beliefs.


----------



## ineverveg (Jul 5, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> If the vast majority of people who are experts in any given field believe something to be true, and have solid reasoning behind that belief, it's not a superiority complex to believe them, it's called accepting demonstrable evidence. The reasons behind wanting to be correct, don't really matter in this case.
> 
> Even if T.D. _had _a superiority complex, *which he doesn't* (he's just letting you know your line of thinking is erroneous), it doesn't mean he's wrong.
> 
> Your, "I can't beat him in a debate, so I'll accuse him of having a medical condition so I don't have to defend my beliefs", scapegoat is laughably easy to spot and isn't fooling anyone. If you want to bow out of the debate, then do so; but don't make up bullshit about other people in an attempt to shift the spotlight off yourself and your demonstrably irrational beliefs.


YOU would say that though ,you're his friend


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 5, 2013)

[youtube]ULZWquS46y0[/youtube]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 5, 2013)

Ineverveg, that was a lot of words to avoid conceding our points and/or admitting your link was not credible. Why do you have such trouble admitting when you are wrong? I haven't seen any skeptics here have a problem with it, and they certainly don't have a problem correcting their fellow skeptics where needed, buddies or not. It is not so bad, you can use the opportunity as a learning experience to improve your knowledge of reality and critical thinking skills...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 5, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> I remain unconvinced...
> 
> [video=youtube;tKiWRwcHbP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKiWRwcHbP8[/video]


Do you guys see the alien faces in the picture at 55 seconds into the video? I'm surprised that no one picked up on this.

Whats up with the alien faces?

But anyways, I don't understand why some of you assume that the aliens are coming from another galaxy like at the other end of the universe or something. They could have bases on the dark side of the moon, or one of the moons in our solar system or even a planet like mars. Whos to say they don't have bases on the earth like under the ocean or something? They might not have to travel that far because they could be in our solar system. And whos to say how long they could have been in our solar system for?

Either way, I saw a being that I believe was an alien, so I believe they have been to earth. The rest of you did not see an alien so you need more proof and I doubt you'll get more proof anywhere. So its a stalemate. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 5, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Do you guys see the alien faces in the picture at 55 seconds into the video? I'm surprised that no one picked up on this.
> 
> Whats up with the alien faces?
> 
> ...


And that ladies and gentlemen is why we leave the science up to the scientists.. 

It's funny you think that's the way it works.

You saw a being you believe to be an alien, so that wraps it up, aliens have absolutely come to Earth. 

Idiotic bullshit like this exists solely because ignorant lazy people like you refuse to educate yourself about anything that will contradict your beliefs.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 5, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> And that ladies and gentlemen is why we leave the science up to the scientists..
> 
> It's funny you think that's the way it works.
> 
> ...


Whatever!

You cant prove that I did NOT see an alien.

You don't know what I saw more than I don't know what I saw. Its not that I don't know what I saw, its just that I don't know what or who was behind that invisibility suit. It sounds crazy that I saw a being wearing an invisibility suit, but I don't know how else to describe it. Maybe the technology is crazy to us but mundane to the aliens?

~PEACE~


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 5, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Whatever!
> 
> You cant prove that I did NOT see an alien.
> 
> ...


And you can't prove that I don't have an invisible dragon in my garage, and that's why we don't test things we *can't verify*. Why can't you seem to grasp this basic concept? It is not up to me to prove you didn't see a being in an invisible suit. It is up to you to prove you did. Until you can do that, your experience is useless in the eyes of science.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 5, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> And you can't prove that I don't have an invisible dragon in my garage, and that's why we don't test things we *can't verify*. Why can't you seem to grasp this basic concept? It is not up to me to prove you didn't see a being in an invisible suit. It is up to you to prove you did. Until you can do that, your experience is useless in the eyes of science.


I'm sorry, because I don't have any evidence even for Myself. For example, I don't have a piece of his suit or any remaining of the being and I also don't have a video. I just have a good memory of what I saw. Don't you think I would love to show you all the same thing that I saw that day? And say, "SEE I TOLD YOU SO, it looks like an alien". I would love to have tons of evidence to prove My facts. 

The only thing that I can think of that might be some kind of evidence is if I were to go take a lie detector test and go "on the record" to prove that I'm not lying. And if I was NOT lying than the only other options would be I was delusional at the time of the sighting or telling the truth about the event to the best of My ability. That's the best I can think of. I don't have the aliens cell phone number to call him and ask him to replay the scene again so I can get it on video tape. And if it was NOT an alien than it was a person, maybe from a top secret military project that has the coolest invisibility technology. I don't know how big the being was on top of the roof, but I'd say it was a little guy, maybe 3-5 feet tall; My best guess is around 4ft tall. But I have nothing to compare it to, because I have never seen anyone else on top of that roof.

If I'm telling the truth, and I wasn't delusional at the time of the sighting than its a fact that there was a being on top of My neighbors roof. I don't know if it was a person or an alien, but its still a fact to Me that there was a being (that had the coolest invisibility technology) on My neighbors roof in 2012. I wish I had a souvenir from the being but I don't. I wish I had it ALL on video tape but I don't. I would like to watch it again and again and again Myself, trust Me. 

EDIT- I did take a picture the roof (where the alien was), from My vantage point. The picture of the roof, as I saw it from My BB gun, is on My cell phone. But there were no aliens on the roof, or if there were any aliens, they were completely invisible. HAHA. But I don't know how to upload the picture to the computer, and even if I did know how to upload the picture, I don't have a USB connection to My cell. 

But you guys can not tell Me that I did NOT see an alien because you were not there. And I cant tell you that I'm 100% sure it WAS an alien because I'm not sure. But I might just say that I saw an alien because it sounds better than saying "I saw a being" all the time. 

~PEACE~


----------



## ineverveg (Jul 5, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> If you viewed our material, you (should have) learned that your post was deceptive. If you want people to listen to what you have say, make it easy for them by providing links. Not everyone is as patient as I am...





tyler.durden said:


> Ineverveg, that was a lot of words to avoid conceding our points and/or admitting your link was not credible. Why do you have such trouble admitting when you are wrong? I haven't seen any skeptics here have a problem with it, and they certainly don't have a problem correcting their fellow skeptics where needed, buddies or not. It is not so bad, you can use the opportunity as a learning experience to improve your knowledge of reality and critical thinking skills...


I don't believe it was deceptive ,i don't have to provide links,i didn't intentionally provide a link as it was a cut and paste which automatically linked the name of the author which you assumed was a link !
There was a lot of 'words' really just to explain your character flaws and i offered other members advice on how to deal with you and others with the same complex ,thats all!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 5, 2013)

ineverveg said:


> I don't believe it was deceptive ,i don't have to provide links,i didn't intentionally provide a link as it was a cut and paste which automatically linked the name of the author which you assumed was a link !
> There was a lot of 'words' really just to explain your character flaws and i offered other members advice on how to deal with you and others with the same complex ,thats all!


Our supposed character flaws had nothing to do with the debate. We showed you why the info in your post was incorrect, and by still attempting to promote it afterward is deceptive regardless of what you think. You suck at debate and are not worthy of it, and you are not concerned with facts, logic, or learning about reality. You had several chances to converse with the adults, but I think I will join MP in his assessment of you and relegate you to the children's table. Try not to make too big a mess over there...


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 6, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Our supposed character flaws had nothing to do with the debate. We showed you why the info in your post was incorrect, and by still attempting to promote it afterward is deceptive regardless of what you think. You suck at debate and are not worthy of it, and you are not concerned with facts, logic, or learning about reality. You had several chances to converse with the adults, but I think I will join MP in his assessment of you and relegate you to the children's table. Try not to make too big a mess over there...


I believe the pigeon playing chess analogy is apt. No matter what moves or strategies you present, the pigeon will just knock over all the pieces and shit all over the board and then strut around as if it is victorious. ineverveg has shit on himself, rubbed it in his hair and is now pointing and laughing at you for using shampoo.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 6, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> I believe the pigeon playing chess analogy is apt. No matter what moves or strategies you present, the pigeon will just knock over all the pieces and shit all over the board and then strut around as if it is victorious. ineverveg has shit on himself, rubbed it in his hair and is now pointing and laughing at you for using shampoo.


That's real funny Heisenberg! LMAO!

But the reason why I wanted to post was because of the following video.

[youtube]NwyeK36Gh-s[/youtube]

~PEACE~


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 6, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> That's real funny Heisenberg! LMAO!
> 
> But the reason why I wanted to post was because of the following video.
> 
> ...


What about the video did you want to discuss? It is a known hoax video that is only mildly interesting IMO. 


http://www.livescience.com/742-story-alien-autopsy-hoax.html


----------



## TigerClock (Jul 6, 2013)

The kids and I saw the strangest thing today and I feel compelled to tell someone, anyway what we saw appeared to be a flying crystal (best way I can describe it) and what appeared to be a red light on or inside it, as soon as we started to discuss it , bam it was just gone. Some type of UFO maybe?


----------



## kpmarine (Jul 6, 2013)

TigerClock said:


> The kids and I saw the strangest thing today and I feel compelled to tell a someone, anyway what we saw what appeared to be a flying crystal (best way I can describe it) and what appeared to be a red light on or inside it, as soon as we started to discuss it , bam it was just gone. Some type of UFO maybe?


If it was flying and you don't know what it is, then it's a UFO.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 6, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> What about the video did you want to discuss? It is a known hoax video that is only mildly interesting IMO.
> 
> 
> http://www.livescience.com/742-story-alien-autopsy-hoax.html


I don't want to talk about it now if its a hoax. I thought it might be real and thusly interesting. But if its just another fake than what the point of talking about it?

There has to be some real alien evidence somewhere. I just wish that I got My encounters, the UFOs and the being, on video tape. That would be something to see that couldn't be debunked In My Opinion.

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 6, 2013)

Aliens, NASA, people on the roof.... I found video evidence corroborating Neveah's story! 

[video=youtube_share;mF7vt-c2N1g]http://youtu.be/mF7vt-c2N1g[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 6, 2013)

In this one they have space suits... SPACE SUITS! Can you say "the start of an invisibility suit?" I think I'm onto something! 

[video=youtube_share;pp1e505TBHI]http://youtu.be/pp1e505TBHI[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 6, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I don't want to talk about it now if its a hoax. I thought it might be real and thusly interesting. But if its just another fake than what the point of talking about it?


 I don't understand why you cannot verify the legitimacy of something before you post it. You simply need to Google material and see if it is verified by reputable sites, and if it isn't, don't post it. Your inability to decipher fact from fiction is a factor on why people don't take most of what you have to say seriously. It seems like laziness on your part...


> There has to be some real alien evidence somewhere.


 Not on this planet...


> I just wish that I got My encounters, the UFOs and the being, on video tape. That would be something to see that couldn't be debunked In My Opinion.


 I'm betting it wouldn't be to difficult...


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 7, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Oh, Chief. One step forward, forty steps back. You are obviously intelligent and have a great grasp of the English language, so I know that you understand what is probably the most touted memes on this board, The Burden of Proof and Occam's Razor. Logic dictates the one who is making the positive claim (spirituality, soul, aliens, telepathy, etc., exists) is the one who needs to provide the evidence. And the more extraordinary the claim, the more extraordinary the evidence needs to be. Occam's razor is the logical concept that states the explanation that makes the fewest assumptions is usually the correct one. Your entire belief system seems to be made up of assumption after assumption. It seems like it would topple over if one of the major pieces we're pulled out, that's why I asked you that hypothetical question the other day. I've read others' opinion of how they think you are progressing in your integrity and cognitive ability, but I disagree. Imo, you understand all of these concepts and willfully choose to combat or ignore them in order to further your own ideology. That is disingenuous and deceptive, and not worthy of any praise...
> 
> 
> 
> You attempt to get rid of logic and skepticism only when it interferes with your worldview. You are quick to use them against worldviews that differ from your own, that's why I know you are adept in employing them. You should simply use those skills in regards to your own beliefs, it seems you try very hard not to do this. You may now go back to laughing out loud over weather balloons...


I am skeptical to the so called logic and skepticism directed to aliens because I think its silly. It was ridiculous right off the bat at Roswell. What evidence would there be when its all covered up? How do I know its covered up, you ask? Easy, idiots will believe anything so you could just tell them its weather balloons (That example will never get old imo lol). No matter what skeptical viewpoint you put on this, I dont think its any better than any believers viewpoint. The amount of nut huggers just gives you guys the illusion that you're fighting a winning battle but really all you're doing is just fighting. It all boils down to "How do you know this isnt happening?" and the opposition says "Well how do you know that isnt happening?". With aliens, both sides make just as many assumptions so Occams razor and logic is replaced with opinions and it is my opinion that it is absolutely mind boggling that people call themselves skeptics but accept the explanation of weather balloons...

My worldviews seem completely logical considering what I've experienced in life, and I know you have a logical assumption that opposes what I've experienced, but it doesnt change anything. You are completely correct that I understand everything you skeptics are trying to say and that I willfully reject them because I know most of them dont apply to me. I know I've experienced more reality than you have and I dont need a scientist to confirm it, though I did a few experiments of my own to prove it to myself. 

Also, if you're hypothetical question would be true, I also said that I would still continue on the same path, for the most part at least. I wouldnt feel like I was living a lie because theres other things I've experienced that showed me Im heading in the right direction.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 7, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I am skeptical to the so called logic and skepticism directed to aliens because I think its silly.


You're skeptical of skepticism? I don't know what to do with that one...



> It was ridiculous right off the bat at Roswell. What evidence would there be when its all covered up?


You're doing it again when you know better - Any evidence (or lack thereof) against the conspiracy is evidence for the conspiracy. That's non-falsifiable and is the back bone of all conspiracy nuts. Also, the level of technological achievement required for FTL travel would be mind boggling, yet our simple strategy and puny technology is enough to overcome theirs to capture them and cover it up for decades? Does that seem logical to you? Wait, don't answer that...



> How do I know its covered up, you ask? Easy, idiots will believe anything


You are demonstrating that...



> so you could just tell them its weather balloons (That example will never get old imo lol)


If there was a cover up, how do you know that they weren't simply covering up our own advanced technology?




> No matter what skeptical viewpoint you put on this, I dont think its any better than any believers viewpoint. The amount of nut huggers just gives you guys the illusion that you're fighting a winning battle but really all you're doing is just fighting. It all boils down to "How do you know this isnt happening?" and the opposition says "Well how do you know that isnt happening?". With aliens, both sides make just as many assumptions so Occams razor and logic is replaced with opinions and it is my opinion that it is absolutely mind boggling that people call themselves skeptics but accept the explanation of weather balloons...


You're doing it again, you really don't think we can see through this? It is the alien conspiracy nuts that are making assumptions (Aliens exist, they have mastered FTL travel, they have motivation to come to this tiny, relatively quiet part of this galaxy, we outsmarted them and captured them, they want to remain anonymous, ad nauseum). We are making NO assumptions, just asking for proof and verification for your outlandish claims as any reasonable people do when trying to separate truth from bullshit. You can't shake that pesky Burden of Proof no matter how violently you dance around...


> My worldviews seem completely logical considering what I've experienced in life, and I know you have a logical assumption that opposes what I've experienced, but it doesnt change anything. You are completely correct that I understand everything you skeptics are trying to say and that I willfully reject them because I know most of them dont apply to me.


You're doing it again, this is Special Pleading that I don't see as warranted in this case. They apply to you regardless of what you think...



> *I know I've experienced more reality than you* have and I dont need a scientist to confirm it, though I did a few experiments of my own to prove it to myself.


What does this mean, exactly, and how do you know? You don't need science to confirm it, but the rest of the world does...


> Also, if you're hypothetical question would be true, I also said that I would still continue on the same path, for the most part at least. I wouldnt feel like I was living a lie because theres other things I've experienced that showed me Im heading in the right direction.


You did say you'd continue on your path, but then admitted that you don't know what you'd do. I remember because I liked that post as it showed honesty from you, and that's fairly rare...


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 7, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> You're skeptical of skepticism? I don't know what to do with that one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, to me, skeptics are blind to a large part of reality, so I am skeptical of skepticism lol I think I got that from AbandonConflict.

Most of the world must be conspiracy nuts then because most of the world believes in aliens because they dont believe everything authority spoon feeds them. What evidence is there against the conspiracy? That video of lights going over the mountains? Please... Who said anything about aliens being captured? I think most aliens are enemies of the government but they have some sort of agreement going on which is partly the reason why aliens havent completely exposed themselves. If there was ever live captured aliens then the aliens would come down and settle that shit behind closed doors, imo. The government has sabotaged laboratories of a handful of physicists because of their work on free energy though I havent seen a skeptic here take that claim on yet, Im assuming because they dont take the claim seriously. Its not our fault that you guys wont look at this shit. 

No, my friend. You are demonstrating that lol I'll bet my advanced alien weather balloon on it!

Oh, so now you're considering that there is a cover up and that they are able to hide such secrets, but it cant be aliens if it was a cover up? Hmmm...

No man, you're still making assumptions. Assumptions are made on both sides. You assume everyones minds are being fooled when they see ball of light doing impossible maneuvers in the sky. We do think that what we see can be caused by natural means though, its just that we see aliens as natural lol. And I dunno about you but Earth seems like an awesome fucking place to visit. If I had the means, I'd go up in space and watch all life on Earth like it was the best reality show ever. This is one so called nutjob conspiracy theory that you guys will never get the upper hand on. 

Sure, if you havent experienced what I've experienced and you are watching me talk about my experiences then yes, your skeptical analysis applies to me because what I said happened is scientifically unbelievable. But I know those explanations are wrong because I know what I've been through. I was specifically talking about my experiences when I said that, not that you should blindly accept everything I said. 

What I mean by that is that I've experienced the supernatural and deemed it natural. Yes, the world does need science to confirm it, but I already did some experiments and confirmed it for myself. 

When I said I dont know what I'd do, I was talking about my friends. I think beating him up for playing with my mind for over two years might be a little too much because he is my bestfriend, though I still might of hit him because I'd be very pissed. I dont know if I'd hang with that friend group anymore. I'd still be a spiritual person after that.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 7, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Yes, to me, skeptics are blind to a large part of reality, so I am skeptical of skepticism lol I think I got that from AbandonConflict.


What happens when you apply your skepticism to your own skepticism?



> Most of the world must be conspiracy nuts then because most of the world believes in aliens because they dont believe everything authority spoon feeds them.


Most of the world? Gonna needs some links on that. I don't think anyone here allows themselves to be spoonfed, and skepticism applies to governments and their statements as it does to any other claim. Doubt is the rational position to take until evidence is provided. The reason we doubt alien conspiracies is the same reason we doubt all conspiracies, complete lack of evidence...



> What evidence is there against the conspiracy?


It's the _lack_ of evidence that is against the conspiracy, as there is no evidence _for_ it...



> That video of lights going over the mountains? Please... Who said anything about aliens being captured? I think most aliens are enemies of the government but they have some sort of agreement going on which is partly the reason why aliens havent completely exposed themselves. If there was ever live captured aliens then the aliens would come down and settle that shit behind closed doors, imo.


Cool ideas that haven't a shred of evidence...



> The government has sabotaged laboratories of a handful of physicists because of their work on free energy though I havent seen a skeptic here take that claim on yet, Im assuming because they dont take the claim seriously. Its not our fault that you guys wont look at this shit.


AFAIK, no credible links were ever posted. Care to be the first?



> No, my friend. You are demonstrating that lol I'll bet my advanced alien weather balloon on it!
> 
> Oh, so now you're considering that there is a cover up and that they are able to hide such secrets, but it cant be aliens if it was a cover up? Hmmm...


It's bad taste not to answer my questions regarding this topic, and instead ask more of your own. I do not believe in the coverup, I was positing a hypothetical scenario, like I did about your friend the other day...



> No man, you're still making assumptions. Assumptions are made on both sides. You assume everyones minds are being fooled when they see ball of light doing impossible maneuvers in the sky.


I do not think everyone's minds are being fooled whenever they see a ball of light in the sky, I don't know what you mean by impossible maneuvers, if they happen, they aren't impossible. I believe people may see lights in the sky that they can't identify, I just don't assume they are caused by aliens. You do. Regardless of assumptions, the burden of proof still applies...


> We do think that what we see can be caused by natural means though, its just that wee see aliens as natural lol. And I dunno about you but Earth seems like an awesome fucking place to visit. If I had the means, I'd go up in space and watch all life on Earth like it was the best reality show ever.


Well, since it's all you've ever known, you have nothing to compare it to. By the by, I'm very fond of it, myself...


> This is one so called nutjob conspiracy theory that you guys will never get the upper hand on.


It's not about the upper hand, it's about discovering reality. You seem more interested in 'winning' a argument than discovering the truth. I say argument and not debate, you do not debate as you do not understand/follow any of it's rules...



> Sure, if you havent experienced what I've experienced and you are watching me talk about my experiences then yes, your skeptical analysis applies to me because what I said happened is scientifically unbelievable. But I know those explanations are wrong because I know what I've been through. I was specifically talking about my experiences when I said that, not that you should blindly accept everything I said.


Ok, good. Because I don't believe any of it...



> What I mean by that is that I've experienced the supernatural and deemed it natural. Yes, the world does need science to confirm it, but I already did some experiments and confirmed it for myself.


They weren't at the level of experiment, only sloppy attempts. Your attempts were weak, there were no controls...



> *When I said I dont know what I'd do, I was talking about my friends.* I think beating him up for playing with my mind for over two years might be a little too much because he is my bestfriend, though I still might of hit him because I'd be very pissed. I dont know if I'd hang with that friend group anymore. I'd still be a spiritual person after that.


Oh, I thought you had a moment of clarity and honesty by admitting that you may have to rethink some things if my hypothetical question were true. That's why I hit the Like button, I wonder if it's too late to take that back...


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 7, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> What happens when you apply your skepticism to your own skepticism?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What happens when I apply skepticism to my own skepticism? I'd probably come back to reality and accept that aliens probably exist lol. Same thing would happen if you applied skepticism to your skepticism, you'd find it silly to be skeptical of your skepticism. 

Im only guessing the majority of the world believes in aliens. The majority of North America does, thats for sure, especially the U.S. Only met a couple kids from my generation who dont believe in aliens. 

So now you're saying lack of evidence is evidence, that doesnt seem logical at all. Many things could be provided that most people would find very fishy and even pictures of apparent unnatural structures on the moon can be brought up but you wouldnt want to take the time to check out my sources. I remember one skeptic here was curious and watched a documentary that had him considering the idea of aliens, I cant remember his name. He was quite active when I first found this forum. 

Cool indeed, and what evidence would there be, tyler? Oh, there I go again with more typical crazy conspiracy stuff lol. 

Heres the link about the free energy stuff. I posted it before but it got no attention. It shows the names of the scientists and physicists that made huge breakthroughs in free energy. Im sure you can look those names up and find a try-hard pseudo-skeptic ranting about how they're a bunch of quacks and charlatans lol. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2Abuj53Y6E

Well if they are covering up our own advanced technology, it seems they have been doing it almost as long as the idea of modern aliens have existed, weird... And why is the advanced technology from 30 years ago not being exposed to the world now? 

What I mean by impossible is that its impossible by our standards. Theres no combustion or exhaust from these things, they are completely silent and can turn on a dime at break neck speeds then blast off into hyperspace. At the very least, I think its safe to assume that what ever is doing these things is artificial. 

Really? I seem like Im more interested in the winning part about these arguments? I've come to terms with MP on these forums and I used to find him to be the most aggressive skeptic whos looking to seek conflict with lesser minds, but I was wrong. I respect him more now. Though it seems like the younger, more rambunctious skeptics like you, Pad, and Z, its more of a competition of whos dick is bigger and which should get more attention from the audience...

You dont know what I did to confirm my experiences to myself, saying they were sloppy attempts is just an assumption.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 7, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> What happens when I apply skepticism to my own skepticism? I'd probably come back to reality and accept that aliens probably exist lol.


It shows progress on your front when you admit that they probably exist, rather than claim that you know with certainty they do exist. Keep it up, you may be onto something.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 8, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> What happens when I apply skepticism to my own skepticism? I'd probably come back to reality and accept that aliens probably exist lol. Same thing would happen if you applied skepticism to your skepticism, you'd find it silly to be skeptical of your skepticism. *Im only guessing the majority of the world believes in aliens. The majority of North America does, thats for sure, especially the U.S. Only met a couple kids from my generation who dont believe in aliens. *


You stated it as a fact, that is deceptive. Since you've only met a few people who don't believe in aliens (when we say believe in aliens, we mean ET life visiting our planet, just to be clear), that means the majority of North America does? Your thinking process is a joke...


> So now you're saying lack of evidence is evidence, that doesnt seem logical at all.


I'm starting to suspect that you are not as nearly as bright as I once thought. You asked me to show you evidence against the conspiracy, and I pointed out that it's the _lack_ of evidence _for_ the conspiracy that makes its claims specious. Don't hurt yourself over this one...


> Many things could be provided that most people would find very fishy and even pictures of apparent unnatural structures on the moon can be brought up but you wouldnt want to take the time to check out my sources. I remember one skeptic here was curious and watched a documentary that had him considering the idea of aliens, I cant remember his name. He was quite active when I first found this forum.
> 
> Cool indeed, and what evidence would there be, tyler? Oh, there I go again with more typical crazy conspiracy stuff lol.
> 
> Heres the link about the free energy stuff. I posted it before but it got no attention. It shows the names of the scientists and physicists that made huge breakthroughs in free energy. Im sure you can look those names up and find a try-hard pseudo-skeptic ranting about how they're a bunch of quacks and charlatans lol. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2Abuj53Y6E


It took me less than one minute to find out the ideas, and the movie Thrive itself, are total crap - http://thrivedebunked.wordpress.com/ A key member of the film, John Robbins, repudiated the movie publicly in this letter - 
http://thrivedebunked.wordpress.com/2012/06/26/humanity-and-sanity-the-full-text-of-john-robbinss-repudiation-of-thrive-and-its-conspiracy-theories/

Again you demonstrate that you are not concerned with accuracy, facts, logic, reality or critical thinking. All you seem to care about is how cool something seems , and if you believe really, really hard, and ignore all facts and logic and empirical evidence against the cool idea, it might become true. This isn't a Disney movie, I suggest you grow up. Serious question, do you fully support yourself financially? It's hard to believe someone that has a job and takes care of all their responsibilities could get away with attempting to live in such a fairy tale and still function effectively...



> Well if they are covering up our own advanced technology, it seems they have been doing it almost as long as the idea of modern aliens have existed, weird... And why is the advanced technology from 30 years ago not being exposed to the world now?


Did you watch the movie your link referred to? Isn't it all about the corporate and gov't conspiracy to suppress advanced free energy technology? Why are you arguing with the line of reasoning that your own link endorses? And lastly, how the fuck do you dress yourself? Or is that begging the question?


> What I mean by impossible is that its impossible by our standards. Theres no combustion or exhaust from these things, they are completely silent and can turn on a dime at break neck speeds then blast off into hyperspace. At the very least, I think its safe to assume that what ever is doing these things is artificial.


I know. You think it's safe to assume anything and everything you want to be true...


> Really? I seem like Im more interested in the winning part about these arguments? I've come to terms with MP on these forums and I used to find him to be the most aggressive skeptic whos looking to seek conflict with lesser minds, but I was wrong. I respect him more now. Though it seems like the younger, more rambunctious skeptics like you, Pad, and Z, its more of a competition of whos dick is bigger and which should get more attention from the audience...


I don't know what comes to terms means. I would think that you amuse MP and that he thinks some of your ideas are cool. They are certainly more entertaining than the normal scripture-dump we usually see around here. I doubt he takes you or what you have to say seriously, but I cannot speak for him...



> You dont know what I did to confirm my experiences to myself, saying they were sloppy attempts is just an assumption.


You went into great detail (way too much detail) on how you tested your friend's telepathic abilities. Those were sloppy attempts with no controls. I only know what you decide to post. Honestly Chief, imo you are a joke: your thinking process, your dishonesty, your deception, your pretense, it's all so immature and self-indulgent masturbation. I think anyone can see this from your exchanges, and through them they know that if they are interested in discovering anything about reality they can safely ignore your posts... 

P.S. Get back to me on that support question, if you'd be so kind...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Your link didn't go where you intended, so I looked it up myself - http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/150417-astrobiologists-discover-fossils-in-meteorite-fragments-confirming-extraterrestrial-life
> 
> 
> *These findings arent a slam dunk, though. According to our in-house biologist John Hewitt, theres a strong possibility that the fossils arent actually biological in nature  they simply look biological. *This is kind of like finding a Q from Scrabble floating in space; it may be worth 10 points, but finding a few Es first would be a bit more convincing, Hewitt says. Theres also the fact that the research was published in the *Journal of Cosmology, a peer-reviewed journal that has come under critical scrutiny numerous times since it was established in 2009. The journal faced a lot of controversy when it published a paper by NASA engineer Richard Hoover claiming to have found fossils similar to cyanobacteria in meteorites.*
> ...


That was the basic issue with ALH 84001 ... y'know, the "life on Mars!!!" meteorite. The structures are evocative of life if you forgive the cale ... and yet similar structures have been found to form abiotically. Extraordinary claims, an' all. cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 8, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> That was the basic issue with ALH 84001 ... y'know, the "life on Mars!!!" meteorite. The structures are evocative of life if you forgive the cale ... and yet similar structures have been found to form abiotically. Extraordinary claims, an' all. cn









(Thanks for this, Heis)


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 8, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> (Thanks for this, Heis)


the last laugh for the night, man i love it, sweet dreams dudes and dudettes.

ps. id tap that!


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 8, 2013)

"Ancient aliens arguments from ignorance resemble intelligent design &#8220;God of the gaps&#8221; arguments: wherever a gap in scientific knowledge exists, there is evidence of divine design. In this way, ancient aliens serve as small &#8220;g&#8221; gods of the archaeological gaps, with the same shortcoming as the gods of the evolutionary gaps&#8212;the holes are already filled or soon will be, and then whence goes your theory? In science, for a new theory to be accepted, it is not enough to identify only the gaps in the prevailing theory (negative evidence). Proponents must provide positive evidence in favor of their new theory."

http://www.salon.com/2013/07/06/how_alien_conspiracists_are_just_like_creationists_partner/


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 8, 2013)

I needed a haircut in this video, but whatever I don't feel like making another video.




[youtube]6TfiwedpZUU[/youtube]




But My question is this, do you believe that the signs in the clouds that I saw in 2009 were from the aliens too?

Once again, I saw the UFOs on July 2 of 2012 and about a month later I saw a being on top of My neighbors roof wearing a translucent suit. I now believe that what I encountered was aliens. I can not prove that it was aliens but its an assumption that I have made. 

So My question is this, do you believe that the signs in the clouds that I saw in 2009 were from the aliens too?

~PEACE~


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 8, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I needed a haircut in this video, but whatever I don't feel like making another video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I don't. Clouds make crazy shapes all the time.

Lets examine the bold statement. You saw something on your neighbors roof. I believe that. You have no reason to lie, and it seems entirely plausible something was on that roof. 

Why do you leap to the conclusion that it was an alien? Here are some alternate explanations:

1. Your mind is playing tricks on you. Your personal _experience_ was real, but does not reflect reality accurately. People have witnessed pink elephants before. People have dreams. Drugs can also induce hallucinations. 

2. You saw something terrestrial. It appeared to have an invisibility suit (how the fuck can you see something with an invisibility suit? Doesn't you detecting it visually make it NOT an invisibility suit by definition? - but anyway...) but was really something of this earth that you could not identify.

When you compare either of those options against your assumed position of "it's aliens", don't they seem orders of magnitude more plausible? We have thousands and thousands of cases of people "seeing" things that seem unexplainable, but upon investigation we are actually able to explain them. Sure not every case of a DTM user, or mentally unstable person, or a mentally stable person, or an exhausted or sleep deprived person experiencing "aliens" can be or has been explained, but not a single one has ever been explained as "aliens" (with real evidence) either. Not a single case ever in the history of humanity. None. Not even a single shred of real evidence. 

Even if I experienced it first hand. The alien personally communicated with. Interacted with me physically. Unless I could produce solid evidence that would be able to convince other skeptics I would be forced to accept that my mind played tricks on me, or something else (non alien) is playing tricks with me. Either of those options would seem infinitely more plausible than actually being visited by aliens.


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 8, 2013)

Also why didn't you try to get evidence again? You clearly have the capability to record yourself. At no point did it click in your brain that maybe you should get photographic evidence to back up the most astounding discovery ever? Picture? Video? Phone a friend or family member to come check it out? 

This discovery is literally so big I don't know how you could justify doing nothing but staring. If that situation doesn't call for some emergency contacting of other people then I don't know what does.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 8, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> No I don't. Clouds make crazy shapes all the time..


Your right, clouds do make funny shapes sometimes but these were all so vivid. Clouds don't shape their self into what looked like a god figure and upside down triangles that have 3 or so layers. Clouds don't cover the sky in undulating waves the first time I ever thought about underwater cities, and I was in prison when that happened, no drugs. Clouds don't get as black black black like the way I saw it on Good Friday of 2009. I've been looking at clouds My whole life and I believe these were signs of some sort.



guy incognito said:


> Lets examine the bold statement. You saw something on your neighbors roof. I believe that. You have no reason to lie, and it seems entirely plausible something was on that roof..


That's right, there was something on top of My neighbors roof, and I wouldn't lie. The only two options I can think of are that it was either an alien or an above top secret military job. And I have little reason to believe that the government would send someone wearing an invisibility/translucent suit to spy on My in the city that I live. 



guy incognito said:


> Why do you leap to the conclusion that it was an alien? Here are some alternate explanations:.


I didn't leap to the conclusion, its been a long time since I saw the being, right about a year ago. Your right its an assumption that I have made. I don't have any proof except My testimony. I still don't have a video camera so if the being came today, I still wouldn't be able to produce evidence. 



guy incognito said:


> 1. Your mind is playing tricks on you. Your personal _experience_ was real, but does not reflect reality accurately. People have witnessed pink elephants before. People have dreams. Drugs can also induce hallucinations. .


I don't believe I was on drugs when I saw any of the signs and I certainly was not dreaming. I'm sure most of us can tell the difference between dreaming and reality. I don't remember most of My dreams, and if I do remember a few I usually forget it the same week.



guy incognito said:


> 2. You saw something terrestrial. It appeared to have an invisibility suit (how the fuck can you see something with an invisibility suit? Doesn't you detecting it visually make it NOT an invisibility suit by definition? - but anyway...) but was really something of this earth that you could not identify..


I don't know if it was terrestrial or extraterrestrial! The reason why I say it had on an invisibility suit is because I don't feel like writing "invisibility/translucent suit". At first the being was totally invisible and than after many minutes of looking at the roof and tree, it appeared out of "nowhere". And your right, I can not identify it as something terrestrial, so I call it a being that might be an alien.



guy incognito said:


> When you compare either of those options against your assumed position of "it's aliens", don't they seem orders of magnitude more plausible? We have thousands and thousands of cases of people "seeing" things that seem unexplainable, but upon investigation we are actually able to explain them. Sure not every case of a DTM user, or mentally unstable person, or a mentally stable person, or an exhausted or sleep deprived person experiencing "aliens" can be or has been explained, but not a single one has ever been explained as "aliens" (with real evidence) either. Not a single case ever in the history of humanity. None. Not even a single shred of real evidence. .


I would love for what I saw that day to be explained. I honestly don't know what it was, was it an alien or a human wearing an invisibility/translucent suit? It certainly was a being.

I just wish I had a video of what I saw that day in 2012, and I guarantee that if you saw what I saw, you would believe it was an alien too, without a proper explanation. 



guy incognito said:


> Even if I experienced it first hand. The alien personally communicated with.  Interacted with me physically. Unless I could produce solid evidence that would be able to convince other skeptics I would be forced to accept that my mind played tricks on me, or something else (non alien) is playing tricks with me. Either of those options would seem infinitely more plausible than actually being visited by aliens.


It does sound crazy, and it was a crazy encounter. I just need a video of what I saw. I'll never be able to time travel back into the past and get a video of what I saw though. My best evidence would be to take a lie detector test and prove that I'm telling the truth to the best of My abilities. That still wouldn't prove if what I saw was terrestrial or extraterrestrial but it would prove that I'm telling the truth. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 8, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> Also why didn't you try to get evidence again? You clearly have the capability to record yourself. At no point did it click in your brain that maybe you should get photographic evidence to back up the most astounding discovery ever? Picture? Video? Phone a friend or family member to come check it out? .


As I posted, I still don't have a video camera, I do have a webcam attached to My laptop but that's it. That's how I recorded Myself. 

I honestly wasn't thinking on getting a picture because I only have a cell phone camera and the resolution is not like a camera with a zoom. 

At the time I was mesmerized and I just wanted to watch. I didn't think it would be "the most astounding discovery ever". I was just trying to look at what I was seeing. It was translucent so its not like I could see it great. 

I honestly didn't want to tell My family about the being because My brother had big guns at the time and he might have shot it. Plus I didn't want to get the being in trouble by showing it to anyone. I thought that if I showed the being to someone, the being might just disappear again. 



guy incognito said:


> This discovery is literally so big I don't know how you could justify doing nothing but staring. If that situation doesn't call for some emergency contacting of other people then I don't know what does.


That's all I did was stare at it. But I did call 911 when I saw the UFOs a month prior to seeing the being. 

You don't know how bad I wish I had it all on video tape. 

~PEACE~


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 8, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Your right, clouds do make funny shapes sometimes but these were all so vivid. Clouds don't shape their self into what looked like a god figure and upside down triangles that have 3 or so layers. Clouds don't cover the sky in undulating waves the first time I ever thought about underwater cities, and I was in prison when that happened, no drugs. Clouds don't get as black black black like the way I saw it on Good Friday of 2009. I've been looking at clouds My whole life and I believe these were signs of some sort.


Even your explanation is rife with subjectivity. WTF is a "god figure"? So the clouds took on the shape of something that you cannot possibly know the shape of? That doesn't even make sense and I hope you realize that. Yes clouds do all those things. Why didn't everyone else within a 50 mile radius of you see the same thing? Why weren't news crews out documenting this unprecedented meteorological phenomenon? 

Seriously, doesn't it strike you as strange that YOU saw this, but no one else did? Doesn't it seem infinitely more likely that you hallucinated? Or perhaps have something organically wrong with your brain? Maybe there is something wrong with the part of your brain responsible for vision that is causing you to see things? 



Nevaeh420 said:


> That's right, there was something on top of My neighbors roof, and I wouldn't lie. The only two options I can think of are that it was either an alien or an above top secret military job. And I have little reason to believe that the government would send someone wearing an invisibility/translucent suit to spy on My in the city that I live.


Really, those are the ONLY 2 options you can think of? Even though you have already been provided with multiple other explanations that are way more plausible?

What about this: Someone creates a device that can beam radio waves at the correct frequency and focus them on the vision center of your brain causing you to have vivid hallucinations. As implausible and crazy as that seems, doesn't it still seem more likely than a fucking alien showing up on your neighbors roof one time and never leaving a trace of evidence?




Nevaeh420 said:


> I didn't leap to the conclusion, its been a long time since I saw the being, right about a year ago. Your right its an assumption that I have made. I don't have any proof except My testimony. I still don't have a video camera so if the being came today, I still wouldn't be able to produce evidence.


Leaping to a conclusion doesn't mean it was hasty (although that is usually the case), it just means you have no evidence to bridge the gap. A happened, therefore B. You literally "leapt" over anything that connected the two. That is the problem. Everyone but you is thinking "wait, wtf, how did you get to THAT conclusion?!?!"



Nevaeh420 said:


> I don't believe I was on drugs when I saw any of the signs and I certainly was not dreaming. I'm sure most of us can tell the difference between dreaming and reality. I don't remember most of My dreams, and if I do remember a few I usually forget it the same week.


So you can eliminate drugs and dreaming as possibilities. What about delusions or hallucinations? We have thousands of documented cases of exactly that happening to humans. We have ZERO documented cases of aliens.



Nevaeh420 said:


> I don't know if it was terrestrial or extraterrestrial! The reason why I say it had on an invisibility suit is because I don't feel like writing "invisibility/translucent suit". At first the being was totally invisible and than after many minutes of looking at the roof and tree, it appeared out of "nowhere". And your right, I can not identify it as something terrestrial, so I call it a being that might be an alien.


Translucent is not the same as invisible. And just because you cannot positively identify something as terrestrial does not mean it is alien. 



Nevaeh420 said:


> I would love for what I saw that day to be explained. I honestly don't know what it was, was it an alien or a human wearing an invisibility/translucent suit? It certainly was a being.
> 
> I just wish I had a video of what I saw that day in 2012, and I guarantee that if you saw what I saw, you would believe it was an alien too, without a proper explanation.
> 
> ...


You say you don't know what it was, but you have definitively claimed it was an alien multiple times. A lie detector would be a terrible test of proof. They won't even allow that shit in court and the court system is a fucking joke. They allow eye witness testimony in court and it's been proven that is unreliable. All a lie detector will prove is either that you believe you are telling the truth, or that you are able to defeat a lie detector test.


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 8, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> As I posted, I still don't have a video camera, I do have a webcam attached to My laptop but that's it. That's how I recorded Myself.
> 
> I honestly wasn't thinking on getting a picture because I only have a cell phone camera and the resolution is not like a camera with a zoom.
> 
> ...


Your logic is absolutely baffling. You didn't think about getting a picture because all you have is a laptop webcam and a cell phone camera? What? Seriously? There is a FUCKING ALIEN outside and you think anything less than professional photography equipment isn't even worth attempting? 

And seriously you think your brother would just shoot this thing? No questions asked, no investigation, not even yelling "hey you there! freeze!" and then gauging the situation? He would just simply shoot? Sounds like your brother is a dangerous retard that should not have access to firearms. 

You thought if you showed the being to someone that it might get scared away and disappear. So your alternative is to literally do nothing and let it leave anyway?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 8, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> No I don't. Clouds make crazy shapes all the time.
> 
> Lets examine the bold statement. You saw something on your neighbors roof. I believe that. You have no reason to lie, and it seems entirely plausible something was on that roof.
> 
> ...


Hey, Guy! Good to see you on the boards. Everything that you asked of Nevaeh has already been asked by others, and at first it's interesting to see how his mind works, but it gets really old really fast. This line from his post below just about sums up his thinking process: "*The only two options I can think of are that it was either an alien or an above top secret military job. And I have little reason to believe that the government would send someone wearing an invisibility/translucent suit to spy on My in the city that I live.*" He's got little reason to think our terrestrial gov't is spying on him, but apparently he has reasons to think aliens would travel across vast distances to spy on him. WTF!? You can't cure stupid. Nevaeh, Chief, and this new clown, Ineverveg, are not interested in reality, they want their cool sounding ideas to be true and will present any specious material to further their agenda, and ignore all evidence and logic about what's really going on. Rational people attempt to gather all the factual data available, then form their beliefs wherever that data leads. These guys do it in reverse: they find a really neato, super-cool idea then attempt to find data to support it. Ass-backward. I'm not sure if it's stupidity, desperation, or a combination of both. They don't value logic or evidence, so there's little effect when we attempt to employ them...


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm starting to wonder if we're the ones that are insane. Trying to teach a delusional person to use logic and critical thought is itself kind of crazy This guy admits he's delusional, he thinks he's christ, yet cannot understand why people just don't take his experiences at his word. Of course that's how a fucked up mind works. They see shit that isn't there and convince themselves, not only it is real, but it occurred because he is somehow an important, special person. Clouds, aliens, etc. all for his special benefit. Psychiatrists have decades of work before they can help this person, yet somehow we think we can do it on an online pot forum? Yep, we're the nutty ones.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 8, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> I'm starting to wonder if we're the ones that are insane. Trying to teach a delusional person to use logic and critical thought is itself kind of crazy This guy admits he's delusional, he thinks he's christ, yet cannot understand why people just don't take his experiences at his word. Of course that's how a fucked up mind works. They see shit that isn't there and convince themselves, not only it is real, but it occurred because he is somehow an important, special person. Clouds, aliens, etc. all for his special benefit. Psychiatrists have decades of work before they can help this person, yet somehow we think we can do it on an online pot forum? Yep, we're the nutty ones.


That one time I saw Nevaeh and OldGrowth interact reminded me of this;

[youtube]WuX509bXV_w[/youtube]

Do you believe there is any value in what we try to do?


----------



## diet coke (Jul 8, 2013)

*Alien Genetics** - **Alien Hallucination*

*&#8203;I know I want to get some the these aliens and give them a try*


----------



## ineverveg (Jul 8, 2013)

diet coke said:


> *alien genetics** - **alien hallucination*
> 
> *&#8203;i know i want to get some the these aliens and give them a try*


*try dmt! Honestly you might feel like you may have interacted with aliens ,maybe ,possibly, it has been known *


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 8, 2013)

ineverveg said:


> *try dmt! Honestly you might feel like you may have interacted with aliens ,maybe ,possibly, it has been known *


So now it's "you might feel like"? What happened to "it is"?


----------



## ineverveg (Jul 8, 2013)

padawanbater2 said:


> so now it's "you might feel like"? What happened to "it is"?


i thought even the trolls could't jump on that one, i was wrong!


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 8, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> You stated it as a fact, that is deceptive. Since you've only met a few people who don't believe in aliens (when we say believe in aliens, we mean ET life visiting our planet, just to be clear), that means the majority of North America does? Your thinking process is a joke...
> 
> 
> I'm starting to suspect that you are not as nearly as bright as I once thought. You asked me to show you evidence against the conspiracy, and I pointed out that it's the _lack_ of evidence _for_ the conspiracy that makes its claims specious. Don't hurt yourself over this one...
> ...



Most of North America believes in ghosts. Whats the difference between believing ghosts and believing in aliens? They both rely on experiences and testimonies. Your average person sees an unidentified flying object then BAM, he decides to identify it as an alien space ship, thats what most people do. Just like when your average person sees a spooky transparent girl walk into a room and disappears, most people think ghost. They tell these stories to all of their friends and family, which a lot of them have experienced something similar, multiplying the believers. Its really not all that hard to wrap your head around. Are you even trying to understand or are you too focused on doing the helicopter and challenging me to a sword fight? I hope you caught on to that one lol. 

That was a GREAT read as I agree with most of what has been said in that letter about Thrive. I too found a lot of the conspiracy stuff to be bullshit. I think the richest people in the world do play a role in how government is corrupt but Thrive does go a tad bit over the top... Regarding the government stuff, my view is that of the writer with just a sprinkle of crazy =p. The funny thing is, by posting that letter, you havent addressed the subject I brought up. You just found the letter, got excited, posted it, and said "AHA!" and completely forgot about what I claimed. Adam Trombly is one of the signers of that letter and the letter stated that each person interviewed meant exactly what they said in the interview, and Adam Trombly said he knows how to make a free energy machine and has made one. The task I assigned you was to try and dig up dirt on Adam Trombly and all the other names mentioned in that short clip. Instead you went completely off topic and you victoriously pranced around with shaft in hand and a ruler in the other while I ended up agreeing with most of the letter... Sorry if that made you flaccid just now ... Minus all the conspiracy bullshit, I do find Thrive to be inspiring and I especially liked the scientific bit on the Flower of Life. 

I guess I should of made it clear that I think the government is using alien technology behind closed doors. I was too caught up in this cluster fuck of a discussion to even think about that lol Kind of a major fuck up there. My bad. 

MP did say he took some things I had to say seriously in the sense that some of my ideas actually made him think. Though I do agree that he doesnt take me seriously entirely. I was just saying we found more respect for each other and it seems receiving or giving respect from the opposition is not your intention at all. You just wanna wave your dick in our faces...

I asked Pad a hypothetical question that related to my experiences and he gave an honest answer saying if that happened to him, he would be convinced his thought was just read. 

Honestly tyler, imo, you are an intelligent yet narcissistic meat head. You dont look to have discussions with people that have supernatural beliefs. Judging from your comment of theists being "squirming retards" (paraphrasing) you posted in another thread, it seems you're an anti-theist thats only looking to make all opposition look like fools. If every person you know explained to you why they think their supernatural beliefs are real then you would have a lot less friends because you seem to lose all respect to those who try to explain those beliefs and you come off as a prime douche bag. Also, I've had a few intelligent people comment on here saying they always enjoy reading what I post, and not because they think its ridiculous either. One of those people being AbandonConflict who I think is quite the intelligent fellow, I dont think hes a theist though. The other two or three were squirming retards that you like to call theists, so I might as well not even mention them...


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 8, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> It shows progress on your front when you admit that they probably exist, rather than claim that you know with certainty they do exist. Keep it up, you may be onto something.


Perhaps you can make the exact same leap and say with certainty that you dont know if anyone knows if souls exist? You too would be on to something...


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh, and to answer your question tyler. Im currently living in a basement sweet with my room mate and Im currently making $14 an hour at a shitty labor job going paycheck to paycheck though I probably have it better than a lot of people. I procrastinated too much on upgrading my courses so I'll have to wait another year before attending college/university. Oh, and each morning I clothe myself by turning off the lights and getting into a heated battle with my dresser, I win every time and end up looking FABULOUS! lol


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Perhaps you can make the exact same leap and say with certainty that you dont know if anyone knows if souls exist? You too would be on to something...


I am positive nobody knows if souls exist for sure


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 8, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> That was a GREAT read as I agree with most of what has been said in that letter about Thrive. I too found a lot of the conspiracy stuff to be bullshit. I think the richest people in the world do play a role in how government is corrupt but Thrive does go a tad bit over the top... Regarding the government stuff, my view is that of the writer with just a sprinkle of crazy =p. *The funny thing is, by posting that letter, you havent addressed the subject I brought up. You just found the letter, got excited, posted it, and said "AHA!" and completely forgot about what I claimed.* Adam Trombly is one of the signers of that letter and the letter stated that each person interviewed meant exactly what they said in the interview, and Adam Trombly said he knows how to make a free energy machine and has made one. The task I assigned you was to try and dig up dirt on Adam Trombly and all the other names mentioned in that short clip. Instead you went completely off topic and you victoriously pranced around with shaft in hand and a ruler in the other while I ended up agreeing with most of the letter... Sorry if that made you flaccid just now ... Minus all the conspiracy bullshit, I do find Thrive to be inspiring and I especially liked the scientific bit on the Flower of Life.


To the bolded, if anyone else besides Chief missed my first link in post #453 that thoroughly debunks the farce of a movie, Thrive, here it is again - *http://thrivedebunked.wordpress.com/*. It is directly _before_ the link to the letter Chief is referring to...

P.S. Trombly is a quack and a fraud, no wonder you feel such an affinity for him - http://thrivedebunked.wordpress.com/2011/12/09/who-is-adam-trombly/

Learn how to use Google to verify the legitimacy of your ideas before you post, lest you come off looking like a retard. As if that type of thing bothered you...


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 8, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> To the bolded, if anyone else besides Chief missed my first link in post #453 that thoroughly debunks the farce of a movie, Thrive, here it is again - *http://thrivedebunked.wordpress.com/*. It is directly before the link Chief is referring to...


I wanted you to specifically address a certain topic. Can you post a quote from that long piece of work that addresses Adam Trombly and the handful of other scientists that claim to have made a free energy device? What does it say about the owner of a free energy magazine who was mysteriously beaten to death?


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh, nevermind. Its there. And the explanation is that free, unlimited energy of any kind violates the laws of physics. So based on the current understanding of physics and thermal dynamics, no device will ever exist. 

Its a darn shame people put such confining limits on what they think is possible...


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 8, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I am positive nobody knows if souls exist for sure


How dishonest of you.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Oh, nevermind. Its there. And the explanation is that free, unlimited energy of any kind violates the laws of physics. So based on the current understanding of physics and thermal dynamics, no device will ever exist.
> 
> Its a darn shame people put such confining limits on what they think is possible...


You do not understand these theories enough to make such statements. They are proven theories backed up by mathematics, they're scientific laws, the highest degree of certainty attainable by our species' most intelligent members. It's not what we _think_ is possible, it is what we *know *is possible. To illustrate the point in a way that will make it easy for you to understand, if you're a male, you are as certain about that as we are about the physical laws of our universe.

Now is it smarter to go with what we know or what we think might be if what we know we know ever changes? The value of going with what we know is all around you every moment, the value of what we think we might know is yet to be seen by me.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> How dishonest of you.


How could you possibly verify an unverifiable claim?


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 8, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How could you possibly verify an unverifiable claim?


*sigh* We've been through this Pad. Do we gotta do this dance again?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 9, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> *sigh* We've been through this Pad. Do we gotta do this dance again?


You can't...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 9, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Oh, nevermind. Its there. And the explanation is that free, unlimited energy of any kind violates the laws of physics. So based on the current understanding of physics and thermal dynamics, no device will ever exist.
> 
> Its a darn shame people put such confining limits on what they think is possible...


It isn't people that place limits on what is possible, it is nature. You don't seem to understand that simply wanting things to be possible doesn't aid in them actually being possible...

For anyone actually concerned about our energy crisis, here is tonight's Nova episode, Power Surge - 

http://video.pbs.org/video/1873639434/

It offered an optimistic look at possible solutions to our energy crisis and handling the dangerous emissions that we are creating. Great stuff, enjoy!


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 9, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Oh, nevermind. Its there. And the explanation is that free, unlimited energy of any kind violates the laws of physics. So based on the current understanding of physics and thermal dynamics, no device will ever exist.
> 
> Its a darn shame people put such confining limits on what they think is possible...


Actually, if these things work, they would be introducing new physics. You can't violate the laws of physics but new ideas of how to harness known quantities such as zero point energy is within the realm of possibility. The only problem I have seen is that there have been many devices that supposedly work but have been shown to be fraudulent or not efficient, i.e requires more input than output obtained. I also have my doubts that this conspiracy exists. Why here, now, this particular branch of science? Fusion energy is not being suppressed, other scientific discoveries with arguably similar threats to the PTB are not suppressed. The charges of suppression and conspiracy have been around as long as con men have tried to profit off the scientific ignorance of others. The reason the con works is that a conspiracy in this case actually makes some sense. But virtually any new technology has the potential to take away income from some very powerful people and governments. I haven't investigated all of the claims so this is clearly an assumption on my part and I freely admit that I could be wrong but these types of 'conspiracies' seem to follow other forms of discredited science and snake oil remedies. This make makes my skeptical spidey senses tingle. It is in no way evidence against or even an argument against free energy, it just makes me want to be extremely skeptical barring any really damning evidence.


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 9, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Most of North America believes in ghosts. Whats the difference between believing ghosts and believing in aliens? They both rely on experiences and testimonies. Your average person sees an unidentified flying object then BAM, he decides to identify it as an alien space ship, thats what most people do. Just like when your average person sees a spooky transparent girl walk into a room and disappears, most people think ghost. They tell these stories to all of their friends and family, which a lot of them have experienced something similar, multiplying the believers. Its really not all that hard to wrap your head around. Are you even trying to understand or are you too focused on doing the helicopter and challenging me to a sword fight? I hope you caught on to that one lol.


Nothing. As you said, they both rely on experiences and testimony, and in 100% of cases the cause is something completely natural. Never has any evidence ever been found for aliens or ghosts. Yet people still believe in them. THAT is what is hard to wrap your head around.


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't even understand the concept of a device that can harness zero point energy. zero point energy is the lowest possible energy state any system can have, correct? So if you harness some of that energy, won't the system be below the zero point energy (ie the lowest possible energy state)? How does that even make sense?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 9, 2013)

I've always been interested in harnessing naturally occurring energy. Solar, geo-thermal, hydro, it's already there - why not use it? 

Ever see the 'solar road' idea? If all the roads in the lower 48 states were solar roads, it would produce enough energy (@ 15% efficiency) to power the entire nation three times over, *annually*. Almost enough power to power the entire world. They can also power electric cars so they would no longer have a range. 

[video=youtube_share;Ep4L18zOEYI]http://youtu.be/Ep4L18zOEYI[/video]


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 9, 2013)

I somehow suspect the cost of building all those roads would exceed the cost of the coal and oil required to power the usa.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 9, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> I somehow suspect the cost of building all those roads would exceed the cost of the coal and oil required to power the usa.


They're about x3 as expensive as current roads. Costs are dropping though, as the technology becomes easier to produce.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 9, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> I somehow suspect the cost of building all those roads would exceed the cost of the coal and oil required to power the usa.


The amount of energy paid back would far outweigh the cost of installing them


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 9, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The amount of energy paid back would far outweigh the cost of installing them


I don't know about that. It seems like an unimaginable feat to replace every road in the continental usa. The amount of materials and labor would be insane. It takes a whole fucking summer to replace a 1 mile stretch of road by my house, I cannot fathom how every road surface could be replaced coast to coast. 

Why hasn't it been done yet? If it makes economical sense, why isn't someone installing these roads and profiting from them?


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 9, 2013)

In 2010 primary energy usage in the united states was 25,776 TWh, which is about 2.6*10^12 Wh, or 2.6*10^9 kWh. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Energy_in_the_United_States

2.6*10^9 Kwh X 0.12 $/kwh = $3.12 Billion

The state of michigan has an annual road budget of $3.3 Billion. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michigan_Department_of_Transportation

That means you could purchase all of the primary energy usage of the united states (for 2010) at the residential cost I pay for electricity, and still have almost $200M left out of michigans annual road budget. That leaves 47 other state road budgets completely untouched.

It sounds good in theory, but I think the cost of energy is still way too cheap for it to make economical sense.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 9, 2013)

They use materials from landfills as the base for the roads, so that would help eliminate waste.

The panels would eliminate the need for power lines, telecommunications lines, etc. and if all of the roads were done, you could shut down all other power plants in the country. 

It would also allow for regenerative electric vehicles that could literally drive for an indefinite amount of time. 


It's sure a cool idea; I hope the cost to produce them drops substantially. I'm also really curious to see how the glass would hold up to braking and accidents.


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 9, 2013)

I cannot imagine the ongoing maintenance cost either. 90% of the roads by me are busted up and have cracks and pot holes. They are still drivable, but I cannot see a solar road still functioning if left to deteriorate to those levels. And that is with a $3.3B budget.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 9, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> I cannot imagine the ongoing maintenance cost either. 90% of the roads by me are busted up and have cracks and pot holes. They are still drivable, but I cannot see a solar road still functioning if left to deteriorate to those levels. And that is with a $3.3B budget.


It's all speculation at this point. Maybe the glass has an extremely long life compared to asphalt.... not really sure. I know they've successfully done concrete roads, they were more expensive too, but the life is far greater.


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 9, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> They use materials from landfills as the base for the roads, so that would help eliminate waste.
> 
> The panels would eliminate the need for power lines, telecommunications lines, etc. and if all of the roads were done, you could shut down all other power plants in the country.
> 
> ...


I seriously doubt they will completely eliminate the need for power lines. What good does an assload of energy do anyone out in arizona where they have long stretches of road in ridiculously sunny areas? You are going to route all of that through a network of roads to places that need the power? 

Also what do you do when it is night time? In winter the sun will set on the west coast, and not rise again on the east coast for like 12 hours. Plus it will be winter so even when the sun does rise a significant portion of it will be blocked by clouds. And if it's not blocked the panels will not be anywhere close to the proper angle to collect sunlight the most efficiently. Where does all the power come from during that period? You definitely will need a lot of power plants still on line.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 9, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> I seriously doubt they will completely eliminate the need for power lines. What good does an assload of energy do anyone out in arizona where they have long stretches of road in ridiculously sunny areas? You are going to route all of that through a network of roads to places that need the power?
> 
> Also what do you do when it is night time? In winter the sun will set on the west coast, and not rise again on the east coast for like 12 hours. Plus it will be winter so even when the sun does rise a significant portion of it will be blocked by clouds. And if it's not blocked the panels will not be anywhere close to the proper angle to collect sunlight the most efficiently. Where does all the power come from during that period? You definitely will need a lot of power plants still on line.



Dude, I don't know. No idea.

But these guys seem to have thought it out quite well, hence all the grants they've received to continue their work. I'm not saying this will fix every energy problem we have, but in certain areas this could be exceptional. 

If all the roads in the USA were these panels they could almost power the entire world; but what if just California, Arizona, Texas, and Florida picked a few spots to implement this technology? Pretty much never snows, relatively close to the equator. There would have to either be some sort of storage facility, battery bank, or something to supplement the solar power, I would imagine. Hell, make a gigantic flywheel to store the energy at night... lol 

It wouldn't be an overnight job, there would have to be stages and a lot of planning. Just a neat idea, that would make use of 'dead space' in an efficient way. 

Probably wouldn't eliminate the need for power lines until it was very developed, and in virtually all areas. Cities often have underground power lines, so it's not a stretch to imagine it possible that rural areas could also have underground power/utilities as well.


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 9, 2013)

It's definitely a neat idea. And with the added road and utilities budget (which we pay anyway) to subsidize it, it might actually make it economically feasible. I remain skeptical though. I doubt we will see this for a long time.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 10, 2013)

Those solar roads are a good idea but I believe geothermal would be a better source of energy. And even better than geothermal would be nuclear fusion powered plants.

And as far as free fuel for the vehicles, I would use liquid hydrogen to fuel most of the vehicles. 

But this thread is supposed to be about aliens and not solar powered roads. So how about them aliens?

~PEACE~


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 10, 2013)

Stop talking about hydrogen. It is not an energy source. It never will be. We have no access to hydrogen. The hydrogen we have access to is either:

1. part of water, and thus we can extract no energy from it
2. part of a hydrocarbon, and is more useful and contains more energy than stripping the hydrogen out would give us.

The only thing hydrogen will ever be used for is to store energy, end of discussion.

No aliens have ever, or will ever visit earth. And we will never visit an intelligent species somewhere off in space.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 10, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> Stop talking about hydrogen. It is not an energy source. It never will be. We have no access to hydrogen. The hydrogen we have access to is either:
> 
> 1. part of water, and thus we can extract no energy from it
> 2. part of a hydrocarbon, and is more useful and contains more energy than stripping the hydrogen out would give us.
> ...


Hydrogen is still a great fuel. It might not be a source of energy but as you stated, its a great way to store energy. I would turn as much ocean water into hydrogen as possible. I would than run all the vehicles off of hydrogen too and that would be the end of the ALLEGED global warming.

And as far as aliens go, I beg to differ on the subject of whether they have visited or not. From My personal experience, I would have to say that the aliens have visited. Or at least I saw the UFOs and that being that I've been talking about in this thread. If that wasn't an alien encounter than I don't know what would be one.

For you to say "we will never visit an intelligent species somewhere off in space" is ludicrous because you certainly don't know that. We might not need to go far to "visit" aliens in space because they could be in our own solar system or even have bases on earth. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 10, 2013)

I think electric vehicles are the way of the future. There's so many different ways to produce electricity, and there's new materials that would allow charging in minutes as opposed to hours, we just need to make the technology cheaper before it becomes viable. 

http://www.cnn.com/2013/05/20/tech/whiz-kid

Removing the need to make fuel stops altogether would be the best thing, IMO. Charging from the roads or wireless transmission from under the road.... Or if you had a wireless receiver built into the underside of the car, and utilized the fast charging technology, you could position the charging spots in the road, in strategic locations, for small stretches, say 500m or so, and it could give you a ~25% charge while you were driving on that stretch.

We already have wireless charging tech, and we now have super capacitors that can receive high amounts of current in very short periods of time - come of science, get on it! lol


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 10, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> I think electric vehicles are the way of the future. There's so many different ways to produce electricity, and there's new materials that would allow charging in minutes as opposed to hours, we just need to make the technology cheaper before it becomes viable.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/05/20/tech/whiz-kid
> 
> ...


Have you seen the awesome documentary, "Who killed the electric car"? It's a definite must see. It made me so angry when I watched it.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 10, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> Have you seen the awesome documentary, "Who killed the electric car"? It's a definite must see. I made me so angry when I watched it.


I'm lazy, so maybe you can provide a video link of that documentary!

Never mind, I will do it.

1/8

[youtube]bTHsTCBxDM8[/youtube]

2/8

[youtube]1yykBKYmh44[/youtube]

3/8

[youtube]xMcsKj6kUbk[/youtube]

4/8

[youtube]OH1G7w4smrQ[/youtube]

5/8

[youtube]I3x7AsIfStg[/youtube]

6/8

[youtube]ZBAUrHMvv-U[/youtube]

7/8

[youtube]Gt6avG7C6Ow[/youtube]

8/8

[youtube]riC8wZfwgUA[/youtube]




I hope I got them in the correct order, it was kind of ambiguous. 

Now, I need to find some time to watch the videos that I posted. I have ADD guys too!

~PEACE~


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 10, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Hydrogen is still a great fuel. It might not be a source of energy but as you stated, its a great way to store energy. I would turn as much ocean water into hydrogen as possible. I would than run all the vehicles off of hydrogen too and that would be the end of the ALLEGED global warming.
> 
> And as far as aliens go, I beg to differ on the subject of whether they have visited or not. From My personal experience, I would have to say that the aliens have visited. Or at least I saw the UFOs and that being that I've been talking about in this thread. If that wasn't an alien encounter than I don't know what would be one.
> 
> ...


No it's not. It has tons of draw backs. Namely it's not a fuel. That is like saying a battery is a fuel and will solve the energy crisis. All you have to do is magically fill them with energy somehow, and BAM energy crisis over. 

I can say with almost absolute certainty that there is no intelligent life in our solar system. We will almost certainly have to venture to another star and even the closest stars will pose large problems. And what are the odds that intelligent life is at one of those stars? Probably pretty small since we have never observed any radio waves from them, and we have been looking.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 10, 2013)

It's just dumb not to harness the Sun

It emits way more than enough energy to power the entire world thousands of times over every day

I don't think it's an actual technological issue, I think it's a political one. If the conflict of interest that keeps oil/fossil fuels the main source of energy didn't exist, there likely wouldn't actually be any energy issues at all


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 10, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> Have you seen the awesome documentary, "Who killed the electric car"? It's a definite must see. I made me so angry when I watched it.


Im with you, dude! We had some beautiful, mass-produced electric cars on the road in the 90s: Ford Think, SG1, Toyota Rav 4, even a ford pick up truck. This is the instance that I realized that there doesn't need to be conspiracy theories, they can simply suppress better technology right out in the open. I mean, what the fuck are we going to do about it? It blows my mind when I hear, 'one day we'll have the technology to mass-produce electric cars', when we were doing it decades ago. In fact, the very first cars were all electric, even the Fords. My uncle converted his huge Buick into an electric car, all lead acid batteries and the fucker is HEAVY. But, he gets about 100-120 miles per charge, each charge is less than $2 in electricity, and the conversion was only about $15k. My buddy just bought an electric bike that goes 80 miles on a charge with no pedaling, and about 25mph. It's fucking fun, and it's about a dime per charge and takes 4 hours, but it was $3500! They are guarding the technology again I understand with the fully electric Nissan Leaf, they are only leasing the batteries, you can't buy them outright. It seems the Fed gov't will need to mandate these cars be built before any maker will do it...


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 11, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Oh, nevermind. Its there. And the explanation is that free, unlimited energy of any kind violates the laws of physics. So based on the current understanding of physics and thermal dynamics, no device will ever exist.
> 
> Its a darn shame people put such confining limits on what they think is possible...


 Wait, wait, wait before I catch up wit y'all.... are people debating that energy flows freely through our air? Of course it does, that is just a fact just as the fact that we are all energy vibrating at a frequency and pattern that makes up our physical reality. We all agree on that I hope?


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 11, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> No it's not. It has tons of draw backs. Namely it's not a fuel. That is like saying a battery is a fuel and will solve the energy crisis. All you have to do is magically fill them with energy somehow, and BAM energy crisis over.
> 
> I can say with almost absolute certainty that there is no intelligent life in our solar system. We will almost certainly have to venture to another star and even the closest stars will pose large problems. And what are the odds that intelligent life is at one of those stars? Probably pretty small since we have never observed any radio waves from them, and we have been looking.


Dude?! They still Fing paying you to Troll?! damn nice life but your facts are whack


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 11, 2013)

MellowFarmer said:


> Wait, wait, wait before I catch up wit y'all.... are people debating that energy flows freely through our air? Of course it does, that is just a fact just as the fact that we are all energy vibrating at a frequency and pattern that makes up our physical reality. We all agree on that I hope?


No, his main argument is that since we have no way of knowing the future, *any technology* could eventually emerge that people today couldn't possibly conceive of or that could break an accepted law of physics and turn the game upside down

One of the main things he doesn't understand is that humanity has been around for quite a while, and during that time, science has certain things that are constant as we observe them, no matter what, verified by mathematics, and usually, other branches of science. Things that are not subject to change (although he doesn't accept this). -he also doesn't understand what the word 'proven' means in science (or he rejects it), as most of his arguments stem from a simple misunderstanding of it which would require less than year of formal study to identify..


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 11, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> No, his main argument is that since we have no way of knowing the future, *any technology* could eventually emerge that people today couldn't possibly conceive of or that could break an accepted law of physics and turn the game upside down
> 
> One of the main things he doesn't understand is that humanity has been around for quite a while, and during that time, science has certain things that are constant as we observe them, no matter what, verified by mathematics, and usually, other branches of science. Things that are not subject to change (although he doesn't accept this). -he also doesn't understand what the word 'proven' means in science (or he rejects it), as most of his arguments stem from a simple misunderstanding of it which would require less than year of formal study to identify..


Right, OK, explain why then that when observed an electron remains as a particle but when not observed it is clearly a wavelength?

[video=youtube;tu57B1v0SzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=tu57B1v0SzI[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 11, 2013)

MellowFarmer said:


> Right, OK, explain why then that when observed an electron remains as a particle but when not observed it is clearly a wavelength?
> 
> [video=youtube;tu57B1v0SzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=tu57B1v0SzI[/video]


I have no idea, I don't study physics. Why don't you ask a scientist familiar with the field?


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 11, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I'm lazy, so maybe you can provide a video link of that documentary!
> 
> Never mind, I will do it.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I don't know how to add more than one video to a post.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 11, 2013)

MellowFarmer said:


> Right, OK, explain why then that when observed an electron remains as a particle but when not observed it is clearly a wavelength?
> 
> [video=youtube;tu57B1v0SzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=tu57B1v0SzI[/video]


It's not a wavelength.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 11, 2013)

...this might be an older video, but I thought it was neat.

[video=youtube;32oUlB2BfEA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32oUlB2BfEA[/video]


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 11, 2013)

MellowFarmer said:


> Right, OK, explain why then that when observed an electron remains as a particle but when not observed it is clearly a wavelength?
> 
> [video=youtube;tu57B1v0SzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=tu57B1v0SzI[/video]


wave-particle duality. I didn't watch the video, but I am familiar with QM and duality. I don't think you fully understand duality or the double slit experiment. Regardless of your understanding of the experiment or the consequences of it, nothing else changed. The speed of light was unaffected, and so still remains a fundamental barrier to traversing the universe.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 11, 2013)

MellowFarmer said:


> Right, OK, explain why then that when observed an electron remains as a particle but when not observed it is clearly a wavelength?


An observer in QM does not need to posses consciousness. It can be a mindless sensor. 

[youtube]rlPiXNlhKFo[/youtube]

[youtube]cahRCcMxuqY[/youtube]

[youtube]1bXjaEmidvk[/youtube]




http://www.csicop.org/si/show/quantum_quackery/



> Quantum physics is claimed to support the mystical notion that the mind creates reality. However, an objective reality, with no special role for consciousness, human or cosmic, is consistent with all observations.
> 
> However, no compelling argument or evidence requires that quantum mechanics plays a central role in human consciousness or provides instantaneous, holistic connections across the universe. Modern physics, including quantum mechanics, remains completely materialistic and reductionistic while being consistent with all scientific observations.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 11, 2013)

*yoink*.................


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 11, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> Thanks. I don't know how to add more than one video to a post.


You have to use a youtube tag like this [youtube] YOUTUBE LINK HERE [/ youtube]

You might be using a video tag now like this [video] YOUTUBE LINK HERE [/ video] ... So try the youtube tag!

~PEACE~


----------



## GROWUROWN420 (Jul 12, 2013)

some great info i have google over 20 names in this series most come up as former ZuS millitary officals and scientist if this is true i see why or govt is out of control necausr they are not in control we got trick with a "alien trojan horse"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhqVhV1u7e0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 13, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I have no idea, I don't study physics. Why don't you ask a scientist familiar with the field?


because you are the one speaking these things - I am confused?


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 13, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> It's not a wavelength.


What isn't? We are all vibrating energy. My dog is vibrating energy and so is my keyboard and my walls and the paint on my walls etc.


----------



## kpmarine (Jul 13, 2013)

MellowFarmer said:


> What isn't? We are all vibrating energy. My dog is vibrating energy and so is my keyboard and my walls and the paint on my walls etc.


You should probabl look up the definition of "wavelength", as you are misapplying it horribly. Your dog would not have a wavelength, a vibrational frequency perhaps, but not a wavelength.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 13, 2013)

MellowFarmer said:


> because you are the one speaking these things - I am confused?


You asked for clarification, I explained it, then you posted this;



> Right, OK, explain why then that when observed an electron remains as a particle but when not observed it is clearly a wavelength?


So you're the one that brought it up. That is something a physicist would know


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 13, 2013)

A new-ager only understands as much of particle physics as needed in order to justify a belief in some made up spiritual ideal. Don't look too deep, don't try to understand why, you might find out that we don't know why yet. And that will most definitely go against the ideas you have about why electrons act differently when observed and measured by an instrument or machine. 

Also, they are both _particle and wave potentials_ (not wavelength, lol) when not being measured. 

People will rule out everything when they have an idea set in their mind about the meaning of such occurrences when no clear meaning has yet been found. 

The easiest answer is, god did it. But for a select few; (people who actually want to know the truth rather than give themselves the answer that they desire) that answer just isn't very satisfying at all. Taking into consideration we used to think god made disease, droughts, tornadoes, earthquakes and lightning.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 13, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> The easiest answer is, god did it. But for a select few; (people who actually want to know the truth rather than give themselves the answer that they desire)


...

.............


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 14, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> You should probabl look up the definition of "wavelength", as you are misapplying it horribly. Your dog would not have a wavelength, a vibrational frequency perhaps, but not a wavelength.


Actually QM can assign a wavelength to a moving dog, but it is so ridiculously short, many orders of magnitude less than the Planck-Wheeler length, as to be meaningless. Not a useful or usable concept imo. cn


----------



## kpmarine (Jul 15, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Actually QM can assign a wavelength to a moving dog, but it is so ridiculously short, many orders of magnitude less than the Planck-Wheeler length, as to be meaningless. Not a useful or usable concept imo. cn


You're killing me Smalls.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 15, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> You're killing me Smalls.


Whos Smalls?

How do you get Smalls from cannabineer?

~PEACE~


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 16, 2013)

I believe it was an awesome sand lot reference.


----------



## kpmarine (Jul 18, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Whos Smalls?
> 
> How do you get Smalls from cannabineer?
> 
> ~PEACE~


How have you never watched the sandlot?

In addition to wearing a tuxedo t-shirt; I like to think that my jesus is up to date on pop culture references. I hate to be more omnipotent than my god.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 18, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> How have you never watched the sandlot?.


I watched the show when I was a kid. It was so long ago though. I have ADD believe it or not, its from the fluoride in the tap water. 



kpmarine said:


> In addition to wearing a tuxedo t-shirt; I like to think that my jesus is up to date on pop culture references..


To be honest with you, I think your Jesus doesn't like movies that much. Seriously, I don't have the patience to watch long movies unless its real good. I'd rather be blogging than watching fictional movies that have no pertinence to anything productive. I would rather be learning things.



kpmarine said:


> I hate to be more omnipotent than my god.


There is no being MORE omnipotent than your God. Its either your omnipotent or your not, and I am NOT omnipotent at all. Maybe YOU are omnipotent and if so than YOU should be God. I am neither omnipotent, omniscient or omnipresent. So in laymans terms, I'm not all powerful, all knowing or everywhere at once. I'm just a nice person that wants to help the world in any way that I can. I also have fulfilled some prophecies and I have prophecies for the future. I'm not God at all. I'm more of a Prophet and I also believe I'm Christ, but not God. I would let everyone down if they thought I was God because I cant perform any miracles or do anything technically supernatural. If you pray to Me than I wont hear you because I'm not telepathic and I don't read minds. But if you have reasonable standards for what Christ is than I just might be your guy. But if I'm not Christ for whatever reason, than I'm just a Prophet that is trying to change the world for the best. I too am learning everyday and I don't know that much and there are many people that are smarter than Me. I'm just going to be real and honest about My limitations. But if I could turn the world into paradise today than I would, but I'm not known enough to have that kind of power and influence. If you don't expect much from Me than I wont let you down. EVERYTHING that I can do I tell My people first, but just because I can do something it doesn't mean that its going to happen because I don't have the influence and power yet. 

I AM the Alpha AND the Omega... And what that means to Me is that I'm the biggest winner but also the biggest loser. Also, I'm leading the way in some things but in other things I'm the last in the pack. I'm spiritually the richest Person in the world but financially I'm very poor. I'm the most but yet I'm the least of these. 

So don't expect too much and I wont let you down. It is what it is. I've got more problems than most of you guys. The good news is that I will tell you all My plans for the future. Judge Me by My words and (implied) intentions. 

And if you all want to see My prophecies come true than help SPREAD THE WORD about My prophecies and the things I have said to you all. If I'm just talking to Myself than no one will ever know. But if I'm talking to people that receive My message and spread My message than there is that much more of a chance that My message will come to fruition. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 18, 2013)

LOL

The Sandlot is not a show, it's a movie

Fluoride..?

Why can't you understand when to use which word 'than/then'?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 18, 2013)

< What he said


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 18, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> LOL
> 
> The Sandlot is not a show, it's a movie
> 
> ...


He also continues to have trouble with your/ you're and there, their, they're


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 18, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> LOL
> 
> The Sandlot is not a show, it's a movie
> 
> ...


He has a hard time with your and you're, too...

[video=youtube;Jn8kB1WK-7c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jn8kB1WK-7c[/video]


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 18, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> LOL
> 
> The Sandlot is not a show, it's a movie
> 
> ...


That's right, it was a movie, and that's what I meant to say. Sometimes I say "show" when I mean "movie" for some weird reason. I might say "change the channel" for the radio when it should be "change the station". 

I'm sorry I type "than" instead of "then". Its a force of habit. 



mindphuk said:


> He also continues to have trouble with your/ you're and there, their, they're


I do have trouble with those words. I know the difference but I don't pay enough attention when typing. 



tyler.durden said:


> He has a hard time with your and you're, too...
> 
> [video=youtube;Jn8kB1WK-7c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jn8kB1WK-7c[/video]


Tyler, you played Me that video a long time ago too. Remember? Its a funny one and that white boy can rap. 

But to be honest with you guys, I do have ADD and I believe its because of the fluoride that the government puts in the tap water. The fluoride in the tap water is supposed to be very bad for babies in their mothers womb. 

You guys like to scrutinize Me but that's ok. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 18, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I watched the show when I was a kid. It was so long ago though. *I have* *ADD* *believe* *it* *or* *not*, its from the fluoride in the tap water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe you.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 18, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> That's right, it was a movie, and that's what I meant to say. Sometimes I say "show" when I mean "movie" for some weird reason. I might say "change the channel" for the radio when it should be "change the station".
> 
> I'm sorry I type "than" instead of "then". Its a force of habit.
> 
> ...


When one claims to be christ, one should expect a certain degree of scrutiny. I haven't used Fluoride in more than 15 years (I even RO all of my drinking water), but it has been more of a personal, rebellious act than a definitive move to protect my health. Wiki shows both sides of the controversy as fairly even. Do you know of any links outside of those on the wiki site that points to a link between ADD and fluoride? I may start a thread in the science forum...


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 18, 2013)

Actual dialogue from Apollo 10.

"Aliens"


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 18, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> I believe you.


Thank you Beef.

I believe in you too. I think you're a very nice and bright guy. 

EDIT- Never mind, you believe that I have ADD, I didn't see you bolded that at first. 



tyler.durden said:


> When one claims to be christ, one should expect a certain degree of scrutiny.


I say let My words speak for their self. If I said anything on RIU than I believe it, or at least I believed it when I posted it. You guys can scrutinize everything I said on RIU starting when I was posting on here in 2007. My very first name on RIU was "LiveAndLetLive" and I believe I started blogging with that name in 2007 but no later than 2008. Than I switched My RIU name to "We Tarded" because I had a foolish question and I didn't want to indicate that I was growing with the previous RIU name. Than in August of 2008, I found out that I'm Christ and I didn't want to use the name "We Tarded" because its a foolish name and I switched My name to "We Love 1". I got banned from RIU because I was spamming the "Sticky" threads with links and I thusly stopped blogging on RIU for about a year or so in 2011-2012. Than I picked the name Nevaeh because its heaveN backwards and I thought it was cool.

So there you have it. You can track EVERY SINGLE WORD that I have said from 2007ish on RIU. In other words, you can read Me like an open book. I don't have anything to hide. I mean what I say and I say what I mean. 

God knows that I never thought I would think I'm Christ until August of 2008 when I got a revelation. I've had this complex ever since 2008. The Christ complex not going to go away so I just have to make the best of it and try and make it work. I've learned a lot of things because of My grandiosity and I believe I have accomplished some "divine" prophecies. 

By the way, who else is claiming to be Christ? I believe I have proved it but that's My opinion. 

I just need to touch the right people and maybe then My dreams will come to pass. I'm very shy though and I don't want to be famous. I would like to be very wealthy though, but I would like everyone to be rich with Me. 



tyler.durden said:


> I haven't used Fluoride in more than 15 years (I even RO all of my drinking water), but it has been more of a personal, rebellious act than a definitive move to protect my health. Wiki shows both sides of the controversy as fairly even. Do you know of any links outside of those on the wiki site that points to a link between ADD and fluoride? I may start a thread in the science forum...


Its a fact that fluoride is a toxic poison. 

I'm glad to hear that your not using fluoride. I believe the government should be destroyed for poisoning their people. 

I don't know of any links that links the ADD to the fluoride. It is an assumption of Mine. I've seen enough youtube videos showing the dangers of fluoride and the facts lead Me to believe that fluoride is not good for people and especially babies in the womb. It might have other bad effects too on the body. If fluoride is so good for the teeth than it should only be used topically in a mouth wash or toothpaste and not ingested. But I doubt that fluoride is even good for the teeth topically. Its a poison that they use to kill rats, AKA a rat poison.

~PEACE~


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 18, 2013)

You may want to get checked for Lead Poisoning too Jesus.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 18, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> You may want to get checked for Lead Poisoning too Jesus.


Why? Am I that blatantly stupid?

I'm flattered to be called Jesus, but you can call Me George! My full Name is George Manuel Oliveira.

~PEACE~


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 18, 2013)

[youtube]iMDTcMD6pOw[/youtube]


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 20, 2013)

Earlier, I was just looking at My neighbors roof that I saw the alien laying down on. I've concluded that about 2 roof shingles are maybe 1 foot long. If that's the case than the alien that I saw couldn't have been that big, he might have been 4 feet tall or 3 feet tall at the least but no bigger than 5 feet tall. My best guess is that the alien was around 4 feet tall if I'm right. The problem is that I have never seen anyone on My neighbors roof before and I don't have any reference point. But if 2 roof shingles are roughly 1 foot long than he was around 4 feet tall. He was a small little guy. 

Another thing I have been wondering is when the alien actually got on the roof in the first place and when did he leave? I also don't know if there were any other aliens in My neighborhood at the same time or if they are here now. I only saw one alien on that roof but there are many roofs in My neighborhood. And I'm sure there was more than one alien that came with the ~8 UFOs that I saw on July 2 of 2012, or a month prior to seeing that alien. 

I'm a generous Savior and I would actually give a country to the aliens. I figure at the least, we could learn from how they build their civilization. I think it would be totally cool if the aliens had a country on earth. I'm sure they would be grateful and appreciate the hospitality from us humans. They could probably teach us a lot. I have a funny feeling that they had an impact on My life before I even saw the UFOs or the alien because of the prophecies in the Bible that I fulfilled during My life. 

This might be conjecture but I wonder some times. 

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;pdE9VciOADM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdE9VciOADM&amp;list=PL542B1CB1CD261574[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

[youtube]lD08CuUi_Ek[/youtube]

[youtube]gCBlAAtJA54[/youtube]


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 21, 2013)

"I fill my life with these distractions, all the time, all distractions, in order to hide from the world, from the pain. Not all of it is bad, but in order to enjoy the good, i must hide from the bad. Thus is the world, thus is life.

Thus... is time..."


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 21, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> "I fill my life with these distractions, all the time, all distractions, in order to hide from the world, from the pain. Not all of it is bad, but in order to enjoy the good, i must hide from the bad. Thus is the world, thus is life.
> 
> Thus... is time..."


I like this, is it an original?


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 21, 2013)

I was intoxicated and wrote it last night, thinking about my older brother. Glad you like it bro, thanks.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 21, 2013)

If 2 (of My neighbors) roof shingles equal 1 foot than the alien that I saw was around 4 feet tall. 

So it couldn't have been a person because any adult is going to be much bigger than 4 feet tall. 

I have concluded that I saw an alien in either July or August of 2012. I saw the alien about one month after I saw the 8 UFOs. The aliens must have landed and come to My house, or at least one alien did. 

I might be one of the only people in the world to have actually seen an alien, but I didn't see the alien outside of his translucent "suit". How many people have seen what I have seen? I know what I saw was real and it was the coolest thing that I ever saw in My life.

I know it sounds crazy but its a true story. I have no reason to lie. I feel blessed to have be one of the only ones to see a real alien in broad daylight, even though he was translucent. 

Maybe the aliens know that I'm Christ and they decided to visit Me? In 2008-2009 I saw 5 signs in the clouds that I believe were signs from the aliens now. At first, I thought the signs in the clouds were signs from God but after seeing the UFOs and the little alien, I believe the signs in the clouds were from the aliens too. That's not to mention the prophecies that I have fulfilled from the bible, you can click on My link in My signature to see the prophecies that I have fulfilled. So its because I'm Christ that they have visited us. You all should feel blessed too that the aliens have visited us because maybe they will visit again and I will get it on video. I really wish it was recorded when I fulfilled the prophecies from the Bible, when I saw the 5 signs in the clouds, when I saw the UFOs and also when I saw the alien. It would be irrefutable evidence. All I can say is that I'm telling you all the truth and that's a promise. 

Maybe the aliens wanted Me to be Christ even before I was born? Because I also have the Name above all names, and the GMO/OMG thing. And also My mothers name is Mary and she was born in 1960. So maybe its been planned for a long time now? All you have to do is check out My signature to see most of the signs. I bet the aliens planned on these things a long time ago because the New Testament testifies of Me too and how long was that written? And some of you say that there is no Christ? Maybe I'm a galactic Christ to the aliens but not the ignorant people of the earth. It sounds crazy but reality can be very crazy and the truth isn't always as obvious as it seems. 

I'm waiting for whats next to come from the aliens. Maybe nothing will happen in the future but what if they reach out to Me again? I just hope I get it on video next time. What will they do next? Its been a progression, first was the revelation that I AM Christ in 2008. Next was the 5 signs in the clouds that were beautiful in 2009. Next it was the ~8 UFOs that were very cool in 2012. And finally I saw the alien on top of My neighbors roof that was the coolest thing that ever happened to Me in My whole life and I think about it every day, and that happened in 2012 too. 

You guys don't need to tell Me how crazy this all sounds because I know. If you want to debate than that's fine but I know it sounds crazy but the aliens are up to some crazy shit. Just think about what kind of technology the aliens have to play with and what they might do with it. I can tell you for sure that they can manipulate clouds to make cool shapes, they can fly very bright space craft that have bright bluish lights, and they can be totally invisible and translucent too in person. And I bet they are masters of controlling events like fulfilling prophecies and whatnot. These are just some things that I'm sure the aliens can do and I believe these things from experience.

Just because I don't have it all on video, it doesn't mean that it didn't happen. Most things that happen in this world are not caught on video and they still happened. I'm telling you things that are either facts or I believe they are facts. These are all true stories and actual events that have happened. I'm not going to lie for anyone. This thread is about aliens so I'm going to give My thoughts about the aliens. 

I just want to know where the aliens came from and how long have they been here for. I want to know what they want from Me. I want to know what language they speak. I want to know so much about them. I would really like to make contact again except have a conversation with them and have it on video tape to prove it too. But that may never happen but a person can dream right? Yeah, I would like to make contact again. I bet they live cool lives. 

But in conclusion, I know that this all sounds very crazy but I like to talk about crazy things so there. It sounds crazy but I'm sure there is a lot of truth to it. It sounds crazy but I just might be right about some of it. Like I said, if you want to debate than that's one thing but I don't need to get made fun of because this is a thread about aliens. 

What do you think the alien agenda is? I bet they are peaceful and want the best for us humans because they could have destroyed us a long time ago if they truly wanted to.

~PEACE~


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 21, 2013)

^This guy HAS to be making this stuff up for a laugh.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 21, 2013)

A fully formed human the size of an ant is more likely than an alien from another planet


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 21, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> ^This guy HAS to be making this stuff up for a laugh.


No, I'm serious. I'm really that crazy, but seriously I only say what I believe and you wont catch Me lying. 

I'm glad you guys can laugh though because it is a little funny. I just wonder sometimes about the aliens because after all, I did see UFOs and an alien. And then there is the 5 signs in the clouds and the prophecies that I fulfilled and I didn't fulfill them on purpose, I was just living My life. 

I'm just going to be honest and tell it how I believe it. You cant ask more from Me than to just be honest. 



Padawanbater2 said:


> A fully formed human the size of an ant is more likely than an alien from another planet


I don't think so. We just don't know what kind of traveling capabilities the aliens have and where they might have alien bases. They could have alien bases in this solar system or even our own planet earth. 

I honestly don't know where the alien I saw came from. I have concluded from My deductions that it WAS an alien that I saw because of how small he was. I never thought of measuring the roof shingles until yesterday. And if 2 roof shingles are about a foot long than I approximate that the alien I saw was roughly 4 feet long or smaller but that's just a good guess.

The alien I saw might have come from a different planet or he might have been a terrestrial alien from a base on earth. All I can say is that I did see the ~8 UFOs about a month earlier and if he came off of one of those craft, than they can fly. But where did they fly from? And how fast can they fly? I don't know. 

Maybe the aliens might be on a whole different level than you Padawanbater, and you just don't know what they are capable of because they could be millions of years more advanced than us. And what our top scientists know might just be childs play to the aliens. I sure would like to know what they know. I'm sure many cant fathom their technology. And I'm 100% sure that aliens from other planets exist simply because of the vastness of our galaxy, never mind our universe. And I'm 100% sure they exist because I saw the UFOs and a little alien guy. 

I just hope that they are benevolent with good intentions towards us primitive humans. I bet they would like to share some of their technology with us and maybe we too could become galactic travelers. 

I'm sure that the aliens WANTED Me to see them because I'm sure they didn't need to put the lights on, on the UFOs. And that being that I saw could have stayed invisible because he was invisible at first and I was just looking at the tree to see why it was blowing funny. He could have remained invisible but he didn't. I believe they want to be known, or known to Me at least. But why don't they visit Me again when I get a video camera? Than we really would have something to talk about. If only I had all these things on video than it would be a totally different story from you guys. You wouldn't be so skeptical if it was all documented on video. 

But I disagree, I believe that the aliens might be way more advanced than we can fathom and visiting earth may be another day in the office for them because after all, we don't know where they have bases at. I'm sure our pretty blue green planet has caught their attention a long time ago. 

The aliens might be here because its a new AGE. Maybe they want to help us transition into a space race like them. Maybe that's why they are here.

All I know is that I have fulfilled prophecies from the Bible, I have seen 5 signs in the clouds in 2009, I have seen their UFOs, and I have seen a translucent alien. Whether you believe it or not, these are facts of life that I have tried to prove on the internet, on RIU. I don't know how good I have made My points, but I believe I have made My points. But maybe I'm not talking to the right people. 

End of rant. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 21, 2013)

I am usualy at a loss of what to say when reading your posts George,and this time is not much different.How do you come up with this shi.....ahhh fuck it nevermind,drink mode has taken over,, bottoms up.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 21, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> All I know is that I have fulfilled prophecies from the Bible, I have seen 5 signs in the clouds in 2009, I have seen their UFOs, and I have seen a translucent alien. Whether you believe it or not, these are facts of life that I have tried to prove on the internet, on RIU. I don't know how good I have made My points, but I believe I have made My points. *But maybe I'm not talking to the right people. *
> 
> End of rant.
> 
> ~PEACE~


Ya think? Honestly George, I haven't seen anyone give any credence to any of your whacky stories or ideas, so why post them over and over and over and over and over in a forum full of skeptics? There are lots of batty sites on the net that would LOVE to have a nutcase like you join their ranks, let me know if you need some links...


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 21, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I don't think so. We just don't know what kind of traveling capabilities the aliens have and where they might have alien bases.


We do know that they have to abide by the same physics as us though.


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 21, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> We do know that they have to abide by the same physics as us though.



When a distinguished but elderly scientist states that something is possible, he is almost certainly right. When he states that something is impossible, he is very probably wrong.
The only way of discovering the limits of the possible is to venture a little way past them into the impossible.
Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic.


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 21, 2013)

Be that as it may the speed of light and the distances between us are fixed. I don't see the reason we aren't traversing these distances as a technological barrier (although there is that part of it), but more of a physical barrier set by the laws of physics. It's not our ignorance holding us back. I think it's highly highly unlikely, but I will revise my view if we get some visitors.


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 21, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> Be that as it may the speed of light and the distances between us are fixed. I don't see the reason we aren't traversing these distances as a technological barrier (although there is that part of it), but more of a physical barrier set by the laws of physics. It's not our ignorance holding us back. I think it's highly highly unlikely, but I will revise my view if we get some visitors.


The speed of light barrier only applies with accelerating mass. There appear to be some possible ways to get around the apparent barrier with current understanding of physics. Who's to say that an even more advanced knowledge of physics won't bring new ideas? That said, I still think it is unlikely our planet has been visited for reasons I gave before.


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 22, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> The speed of light barrier only applies with accelerating mass. There appear to be some possible ways to get around the apparent barrier with current understanding of physics. Who's to say that an even more advanced knowledge of physics won't bring new ideas? That said, I still think it is unlikely our planet has been visited for reasons I gave before.


I'm not saying it's impossible, just that it seems very very unlikely. Especially since we have never been visited or observed visitors. If it were technologically possible where are all the aliens?


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 22, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> I'm not saying it's impossible, just that it seems very very unlikely. Especially since we have never been visited or observed visitors. If it were technologically possible where are all the aliens?


Too many other star systems out there. As I pointed out, mathematically, even if a civilization could visit a new star system every day, they could search for a million years and have only explored 1/10 of 1% of the Milky Way. Given that if they are anything like us, they would be using probes rather than visiting personally, but they would still need a shit ton of those over a very long period of time. Considering the timing as well as the distance, they would need to have checked out our system within only the last few thousand years to find humans which is a small slice of time for some civilizations that could be much more advanced.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 22, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> Too many other star systems out there. As I pointed out, mathematically, even if a civilization could visit a new star system every day, they could search for a million years and have only explored 1/10 of 1% of the Milky Way. Given that if they are anything like us, they would be using probes rather than visiting personally, but they would still need a shit ton of those over a very long period of time. Considering the timing as well as the distance, they would need to have checked out our system within only the last few thousand years to find humans which is a small slice of time for some civilizations that could be much more advanced.



I'm dying to see an argument against this. I think this might be the best evidence I've seen presented against the idea that aliens have visited Earth


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 22, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> Too many other star systems out there. As I pointed out, mathematically, even if a civilization could visit a new star system every day, they could search for a million years and have only explored 1/10 of 1% of the Milky Way. Given that if they are anything like us, they would be using probes rather than visiting personally, but they would still need a shit ton of those over a very long period of time. Considering the timing as well as the distance, they would need to have checked out our system within only the last few thousand years to find humans which is a small slice of time for some civilizations that could be much more advanced.


I don't see why the same argument can't be applied to this. Why are they restricted to visiting one new star system a day? If light speed is not a barrier that needs to be overcome and can simply be subverted, then why are they limited to a single star every day? Why not 100 stars per day? Or why not 100 different civilizations, all with 100 different organizations, all with 100 members, all with 100 drones that can each visit 100 different stars each day? That would be 100^5 stars each day. At that rate the entire galaxy could be visited and mapped in under a year.

It seems a bit arbitrary that you are stating the technological barriers to interstellar travel may be overcome enough to allow travel...but not that much of it. One astronomically difficult problem that we can barely fathom may become a reality (because we can't rule it out based on our current knowledge), but a different astronomically difficult problem that we cannot comprehend, but seems orders of magnitude more difficult can be ruled out based on our current knowledge. How exactly are you determining what is and is not possible for future generations?


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 22, 2013)

I was making the arbitrary point of a star a day merely as a convenient reference to point out to those that can't fathom large numbers the magnitude of the problem. I'm not saying anything is impossible or that they are restricted to one a day. Make it a star an hour or minute, I don't care, the problem is still pretty daunting if we are discussing physical visitation, in a time long enough for humans to notice. Please don't shift the discussion, I was merely pointing out a possible answer to the question of 'where are all of the aliens?' I don't think I have said that I ruled out anything.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 22, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'm dying to see an argument against this. I think this might be the best evidence I've seen presented against the idea that aliens have visited Earth


There already has been arguments against this but theres just simply too much pride for you guys to take the ideas into consideration.


----------



## Crooklyn (Jul 22, 2013)

I come in peace. watch some ancient aliens shows they are great and give you tons of different things to ponder. I believe IMO weve been visited many times.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 23, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> There already has been arguments against this but theres just simply too much pride for you guys to take the ideas into consideration.


Being a skeptical person means exactly the opposite


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 23, 2013)

Crooklyn said:


> I come in peace. watch some ancient aliens shows they are great and give you tons of different things to ponder. I believe IMO weve been visited many times.


Ancient Aliens is filled with misinformation, opinion, bias, and the entire basis of the show depends on ratings, which means they will tell you anything and mask it in what looks like fact to get you to watch it. 

A _real_ ancient aliens series wouldn't be a series, it would be one show, and it would be 2 minutes. They would have a guy stand in front of a camera and say "yeah, we have no physical evidence aliens have ever visited Earth, only speculation and thousands of layman's (people not trained in science) testimonies..".


The problem is, saying "aliens have never visited Earth" doesn't garner ratings.. nobody cares. Exactly how nobody cares about good news and all you see when you turn it on at 10 o clock is _bad_ news.. 

Hype, speculation and bullshit does. So saying "EXTRA TERRESTRIALS!! What you NEED TO KNOW!!!" *will* get headlines, people *will* react to that and ask questions and buy your newspaper.. 

That's why the bullshit gets passed along, that's why so many uneducated, unthinking people believe this bullshit. That's why you have billions of people believing nonsense, because people are stupid, and it takes work to filter the stupid, and work is hard, and people will always look for the easiest route.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 23, 2013)

[youtube]_pLz93g-ux8[/youtube]


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 23, 2013)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> I am usualy at a loss of what to say when reading your posts.


So I leave you speechless, is what your saying? 

At least someone is reading what I'm posting.



Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> George,and this time is not much different..


I'm glad you got My name right- George. Most people on here call Me Jesus for some strange reason. I'm claiming to be Christ but My Name is not Jesus, but I know what they mean. 



Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> How do you come up with this shi......


I'm a little crazy but I sometimes speak from experience. I have a wild imagination and I love thinking about bizarre and crazy things, because I'm a nut. 



Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> ahhh fuck it nevermind,drink mode has taken over,, bottoms up.


Drink one for Me. I might go get some wine later. 

Bottoms up. 



tyler.durden said:


> Ya think? Honestly George, I haven't seen anyone give any credence to any of your whacky stories or ideas, so why post them over and over and over and over and over in a forum full of skeptics? There are lots of batty sites on the net that would LOVE to have a nutcase like you join their ranks, let me know if you need some links...


I like posting on RIU because I've been posting on here since like 2007. 

I'm glad some of you are skeptical because it makes Me have better information to vindicate My claims. 

I don't need any links. I'm going to continue to post on here and leave My legacy for anyone that wants to follow Me. 



guy incognito said:


> We do know that they have to abide by the same physics as us though.


Yes, they do have to abide to the same laws of physics as us, but their laws of physics might supersede ours in some ways. In other words, they might know how to manipulate the laws of physics better than we do because they could be millions of years more advanced. 

I'm sure that 100 years ago, people thought that science was at its pinnacle and it couldn't get much better. But it has gotten much better. I'm sure we, today believe science is at its pinnacle and cant get much better, but I guarantee it will get much better. 

What I'm saying is that the science of the aliens are probably way more advanced than our science but I'm sure there are similarities in some ways too. We just don't know what they know. 



guy incognito said:


> Be that as it may the speed of light and the distances between us are fixed. I don't see the reason we aren't traversing these distances as a technological barrier (although there is that part of it), but more of a physical barrier set by the laws of physics. It's not our ignorance holding us back. I think it's highly highly unlikely, but I will revise my view if we get some visitors.


I believe the speed of gravity is the same as the speed of light but don't quote Me. Maybe they are using gravity waves as a form of propulsion for their space craft?

I think you should revise your view because I got a visitor. I only saw one alien but there could have been more that I didn't see because they can be totally invisible. I did see about 8 UFOs in the sky on July 2 of 2012, and if there was at least one alien in each UFO then there were about 8 aliens. But I have no idea how big their space craft was and how many aliens were inside of them. All I saw, when I saw the UFOs, were bright bluish lights in the sky.

But I would take a lie detector test to vindicate Myself about the fact that I saw, what I believe was an alien on My neighbors roof. You may never see an alien in your life and the best thing you can do is live a little vicariously and believe Me when I say I saw an alien. 

I'm not saying that it has happened, but you could have looked at an alien and not even noticed it because they can be totally invisible. I was looking at an alien about 15 yards away with a 4 power scope and it was totally invisible. I didn't see the alien until it decided to go translucent. So who really knows where they are because they can be totally invisible.



guy incognito said:


> I'm not saying it's impossible, just that it seems very very unlikely. Especially since we have never been visited or observed visitors. If it were technologically possible where are all the aliens?


I have concluded that I was visited by an alien because the alien was maybe 3-4 feet tall. I have concluded that the alien was 3-4 feet tall because if 2 roof shingles equals 1 foot long than he was about 3-4 feet tall from My best estimation.

So you may not think we have been visited by aliens, but I disagree. I believe I have been visited by aliens but I only saw one of them. 



mindphuk said:


> Too many other star systems out there. As I pointed out, mathematically, even if a civilization could visit a new star system every day, they could search for a million years and have only explored 1/10 of 1% of the Milky Way. Given that if they are anything like us, they would be using probes rather than visiting personally, but they would still need a shit ton of those over a very long period of time. Considering the timing as well as the distance, they would need to have checked out our system within only the last few thousand years to find humans which is a small slice of time for some civilizations that could be much more advanced.


Yeah, but we don't know where they have alien bases at. They could have had an alien base in our own solar system for a very long time now. We just don't know where they base at.

The aliens could be our neighbors in a star that we can see with our naked eyes. And we also don't know how big their population is. They could be on big planets with trillions of aliens that reside on that said planet. And how many planets have they colonized? And where are the planets that they have colonized? We just don't know too much about the aliens but they could know a lot about us.

I can guarantee that if the UFOs that I saw were really alien, and if the being I saw was really an alien than I guarantee that we have been visited by aliens. 

You guys just don't know what I saw. I wish I had it all on video to share it with you all because it was really something special. I wish I could prove it to you but the only thing you can do is take My word. 

I have had an encounter of the third kind. That means I have seen an alien. I wish you were all with Me that day I saw the alien but you were not. I wish I could make believers out of you guys because I know that I know that I know that aliens have visited the earth and within the last year. I don't know where they are now but I bet they are still around. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 23, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> So I leave you speechless, is what your saying?
> 
> At least someone is reading what I'm posting.
> 
> ...

















I've seen aliens on rooftops before too, I just use my brain to determine that they're not 'real aliens'. 

You should start using your brain. True story, brah.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 23, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> I've seen aliens on rooftops before too, I just use my brain to determine that they're not 'real aliens'.
> 
> You should start using your brain. True story, brah.


The alien I saw didn't look anything like that because he was translucent.

I believe he was laying down too. To be honest, it was the most beautiful thing I have ever seen. I think about it every single day because it was so cool. 

You guys can believe whatever you want about My alien encounter but I know that it was something very special. It could have been a little alien that was visiting Me because they know I'm Christ. For all I know, they could have helped make Me Christ because I didn't fulfill all of those prophecies on purpose. (Check out the beginning of My signature to see the prophecies I have fulfilled.) I believe they "helped" Me fulfilled the prophecies, they showed Me the signs in the clouds, they showed Me their UFOs and they came to visit Me on My neighbors roof. I probably owe something to the aliens but I don't know what. I figure, the least I can do is talk about My true experiences. Maybe they want to be known, to Me at least, but they don't know how to appear without freaking out the people of the world. And people would freak out if they knew aliens were visiting the planet, but not all the people. 

I don't know that much about the aliens but I do know that they have visited Me. I don't know what they want from Me but I'm going to try and advocate for them. If I were the King of the world I would actually give them a country for a place for them to dwell. I'm sure we could learn a lot from the aliens. Maybe they would teach us a thing or two. 

But you all can be skeptical about aliens visiting the earth, but when you actually witness it, it becomes a different story. If I never saw that alien, I wouldn't say that I saw an alien. I would be skeptical like you all. But its a different story when you actually see it for yourself. I don't know how many other people have literally seen an alien but I'm a believer. It was too real for Me to forget or to pretend like it didn't happen. Not only did I see the UFOs, but I also saw what kind of being was inside of the UFOs. Or at least that's what I believe. 

In conclusion, aliens exist and they have visited the planet, at least in the last year or so. But they could be here now too, but totally invisible. You could be looking directly at one and never know it. I don't know where the aliens are now, but I'm sure they are watching the planet. They could be waiting for the opportune time to make an appearance. And there will be a day when the aliens will be known and will know us. 

Who knows what they look like. I have no idea what they look like underneath their translucent suit, but they are humanoid.

One day I will be vindicated. I may be crazy but I'm still telling the truth. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 23, 2013)

The following are just some of the prophecies that I have fulfilled. 





Matthew 4:2 

&#8220;And when He had fasted fortydays and forty nights, afterward He was hungry.&#8221;





I bought My house in ME when I was 21 years old and I paid cash from working as a commercial scuba diver for quahogs and later I started working on commercial fishing boats, and if I wasn&#8217;t working on a fishing boat I was scuba diving for quahogs because I was already engaged at 21 and I was trying to start a family with her. I planned on growing enough herb to retire early and pay off the taxes for My VERY HARD labor, that&#8217;s why I bought the house. Long story short, I had to move from ME to MA because I ran out of money and I was 22 turning 23 within a couple months. I came back from Maine and within a few weeks My X fiancé broke up with Me. I wanted to die butI didn&#8217;t want to hurt Myself and I couldn&#8217;t keep down food because I was sick to My stomach that she would do that to Me, I&#8217;ve been a godly person all My Life; but that&#8217;s a story for another time. Anyways, I couldn&#8217;t eat so I figured I just wouldn&#8217;t eat and decided to starve Myself. So the point is that I went about 6 weeks without any food besides grape juice and maybe a TINY snack every few days. I weighed 185lbs (and I&#8217;m 6ft 1) and after the 6 weeks or ROUGHLY 40DAYS (because 6x&#8217;s 7 is about 40) of fasting I weighed 160lbs. I was very skinny but strong before the fast and after the fast I could see My bones, it was NOT healthy. I got delusional and was hearing voices on the radio, and I said to My dad &#8220;you make Me feel like I want to kill Myself.&#8221; But like 3 days earlier I found out I AM Christ; I looked up what My middle and last Name meant and I found out that GMO backwards is OMG. I went to the first mental hospital after like an hour of telling someone I&#8217;m Christ. This was August of 2008 when this happened and I&#8217;ve been talking to My people on Rollitup.org prior to this point for like 3 years of bullshitting with you guys. So the prophecy of fasting for 40 days was fulfilled in this point in My Life!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~





Matthew 8:23-27

New International Version (NIV)


Jesus Calms the Storm

23 Then he got into the boat and his disciples followed him. 24 Suddenly a furious storm came up on the lake, so that the waves swept over the boat. But Jesus was sleeping. 25 The disciples went and woke him, saying, &#8220;Lord, save us! We&#8217;re going to drown!&#8221;


26 He replied, &#8220;You of little faith, why are you so afraid?&#8221; Then he got up and rebuked the winds and the waves, and it was completely calm.

27 The men were amazed and asked, &#8220;What kind of man is this? Even the winds and the waves obey him!&#8221;








So like I said &#8220;I was a commercial fisherman.&#8221; The boat called &#8220;The Direction&#8221; was the second boat I worked on, and it is a 65ft lobster boat. It was actually on the DiscoveryChannel; the show was called &#8220;Lobster Fisherman of New England&#8221;. It was like &#8220;The Deadliest Catch&#8221; kind of show. Go look it up if you don&#8217;t believe Me. I worked on The Direction a year after that show. Anyways, I went out to go fishing and it was a 24 hour ride to get to the fishing grounds and I would work 21 hours a day once we got to the lobster pots so we would try to sleep during this ride. So I was sleeping on the bow of the boat where the beds are I woke up and I was floating every other second. The storm was so bad that I was rising like 1-3inches off the bed (or &#8220;rack&#8221 and then sinking back down into the bed/rack. LOL, no lie. The winds were blowing about 120mph and the waves were about 30-40 feet HIGH! I woke up and talked to the rest of the crew and the captain (his name is Al) said &#8220;We are going to die, I&#8217;ve never been in a storm so bad!&#8221; (Mind you this was when I was like 20 years old, before I ever had the notion I&#8217;m Christ because I never believed I AM Christ until I turned 23 years old.) I believe I said &#8220;Is it a good time to check the survival suits?&#8221; I wasn&#8217;t that scared because I always had faith in God and I knew the boat had survival suits. So if the boat did go under, I would have a survival suit to don on. AFTER being awake for like 2 hour I was tired and I took some pictures of the storm (or &#8220;tempest&#8221 on my cell and that was enough; and I went back to sleep! I was a little apprehensive that the captain said &#8220;We might die&#8221; but I lived for that stuff. LOL! But I&#8217;ve been on plenty of boats in BAD BAD weather; but I worked on boats that were usually much larger (than 65ft) like around TWICE that size, like 185 footers. But that storm stuck in My mind because the captain said &#8220;We might die&#8221;. BUT I lived for that stuff, I liked it. (I&#8217;m less &#8220;dangerous&#8221; now though.) So there is another prophecy fulfilled in Me. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~





(These next TWO quotes Scriptures are about THE SOWER AND THE SEED! PAY ATTENTION TO THE NUMBERS 3& 6)

Matthew 13:3-9 
The Parableof the Sower

New Living Translation (NLT)



3 He told many stories in the form of parables, such as this one:

&#8220;Listen! A farmer went out to plant some seeds. 4 As he scattered them across his field, some seeds fell on a foot path, and the birds came and ate them. 5 Other seeds fell on shallow soil with underlying rock. The seeds sprouted quickly because the soil was shallow. 6 But the plants soon wilted under the hot sun, and since they didn&#8217;t have deep roots, they died. 7 Other seeds fell among thorns that grew up and choked out the tender plants. 8 Still other seeds fell on fertile soil, and they produced a crop that was 60, 30 , and even a hundred times as much as had been planted! 9 Anyone with ears to hear should listen and understand.&#8221; 



Mark 4:3-9

New Living Translation (NLT)
The Parable of the Sower

3 &#8220;Listen! A farmer went out to plant some seed. 4 As he scattered it across his field, some of the seed fellon a foot path, and the birds came and ate it. 5 Other seed fell on shallow soilwith underlying rock. The seed sprouted quickly because the soil was shallow. 6 But the plant soon wilted under the hot sun, and since it didn&#8217;t have deep roots, it died. 7 Other seed fell among thorns that grew up and choked out the tender plants so they produced no grain. 8 Still other seeds fell on fertile soil, and they sprouted, grew, and produced a crop that was 30, 60, and even a hundred times as much as had been planted!&#8221; 9 Then he said, &#8220;Anyone with ears to hear should listen and understand.&#8221;









Ok you read the Scripture and noticed the numbers. A little of My background and then the reason why I quoted this. When I was a little boy, I first smoked herb at the age of about 7 years old. I didn&#8217;t even know what it was but I was about that old. I used to go into school at like 3rd and definitly 4thgrade STONED! When I was 15 years old I lived at 63 Pine St in Stoughton MA and I decided I wanted to grow herb with some bagseed because I was smoking herb like every day. My dad had a little garden and figured I would grow some herb so I wouldn&#8217;t have to buy it. LOL! I caught some sun fish at a pond and I added lime powder to my dads garden and I planted the seed; BUT I didn&#8217;t know how to grow anything, Iwas just guessing. LOL! The plants were like 7ft tall in August but My dad pulled them out before they budded; My dad didn&#8217;t even know what a pot plant looked like, he thought they were just weeds and I honestly believe him because he only smoked herb ONCE in his life (to this day). The funny thing is that they would have been seeded bud because I didn&#8217;t know the difference between male and female plants. I never went on the internet at this point in My life and I didn&#8217;t want to show anyone My crops. I was born in 1985, I&#8217;m 27 NOW! That was the FIRST time I ever grew herb and I NEVER grew it again until I bought My house at the age of 21 at 36 Aroostook Ave in Millinocket Maine. Like I said this was the SECOND time I ever grew pot. I NEVER had a mortgage on My house because I paid CASH (or a bankcheck) and I bought My house when I was 21 because I worked HARD on fishing boats or scuba diving for clams and I saved all My money so I could start a family. FYI I started smoking herb at 7 and I smoked with friends until I turned 16; at 16 I stopped doing drugs until I turned 23 because I went toschool to be an electronics engineer at a Voc Tech High School, and I actually went to college for engineering BUT I didn&#8217;t complete a semester because I didn&#8217;t have a car or enough money, so I dropped out and than started to work construction, than the fishing career. BUT I lived at these TWO homes BEFORE Iever read The Bible or had the notion that I AM Christ, God is My Witness. The parable is about The Sower and the seed. Look at the numbers again. I&#8217;m The Sower and the seeds were pot seeds&#8230;. LOL! The reason why I bought 36 Aroostook was because I could afford it; I wanted something MUCH CLOSER to MAss. I bought the house so I could pay My taxes and retire early instead of doing the rat race. You know? It&#8217;s a long story but I&#8217;ll be candid as possible. To surmise The Bible put the 3 and 6 in that order and LOOK at the FIRST TWO places where I grew weed. Coincidence? Maybe, but what if it was (a) set up by God? Look at all the other facts I&#8217;m confessing. Oh, and BTW (By The Way) I grew some killer buds at 36 Aroostook in Maine, everyone said they were the best buds they ever smoked. I gave some of those seeds to Loud Blunts from RIU.org like 5 years ago.. LOL! Fdd2blk had to intervene on an argument between Me and Loud Blunts.. LOL! I sent him those seeds and LB said he didn&#8217;t get them? WTF? Next Scripture, hold on to your pants.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~





Matthew 14:13-22

Today's New InternationalVersion (TNIV)


Jesus Feeds the Five Thousand

13 When Jesus heard what had happened, he withdrew by boat privately to a solitary place. Hearing of this,the crowds followed him on foot from the towns. 14 When Jesus landed and saw a large crowd, he had compassion on them and healed their sick.

15 As evening approached, the disciples came to him and said, &#8220;This is a remote place, and it&#8217;s already getting late. Send the crowds away, so they can go to the villages and buy themselves some food.&#8221;

16 Jesus replied, &#8220;They do not need to go away. You give them something to eat.&#8221;

17 &#8220;We have here only five loaves of bread and two fish,&#8221; they answered.

18 &#8220;Bring them here to me,&#8221; he said. 19 And he directed the people to sit down on the grass. Taking the five loaves and the two fish and looking up to heaven, he gave thanks and broke the loaves. Then he gave them to the disciples, and the disciples gave them to the people. 20 They all ate and were satisfied, and the disciples picked up twelve basketfuls of broken pieces that were left over. 21 The number of those who ate was about five thousand men, besides women and children.






Ok, well I cant take 5 loavesand 2 fish and feed over 5000 people from that alone but, as I said, I was a commercial fisherman and I first became a commercial scuba diver ; I was diving for quahogs and I was catching about 600 pounds a day. Next I met a one of My best friends that was/is a fisherman and he got Me set up working on the first fishing boat called The &#8220;Dona Martita&#8221; which was the 185ft boat which was fishing for HERRING and (holy) MACKEREL. That boat had a 800 thousand pound capacity for fish, which is just about 1 million pounds. This boat was a para-troller which means it needed 2 boats to pull A HUGE NET. These are the 2 fish, (maybe?)the 2 boats. And the crew members were 5 total; 2 deckhands, 1 captain, 1 mate,and 1 chief engineer. These are the 5 loaves, (maybe?) the 5 crew members. The point I&#8217;m really trying to make is that I caught MILLIONS of pounds of fish and feed MILLIONS of people because we would catch MILLIONS of pounds every week and I worked on a bunch of boats that caught TONS of fish EVERY DAY. (If you know Me and have watched My videos, do I even need to say that once I AM King I will feed THE WHOLE WORLD? I&#8217;m going to need farmers to help and employ the rest of the world too, but growing (organic food) is going to be paramount!) This is a FACT, its on My record that I worked on these boats and I&#8217;m not going to tell you how hard or how many hours STRAIGHT I would work BUT SUPER HARD(LABOUR) & LONG HOURS. FYI, I never paid taxes on the money I made from commercial fishing though&#8230;. LOL! Its all good. I&#8217;m also going to write about this boat, the Dona Martita, and the miracle of catching over 1 MILLION poundsof (holy) mackerel in 1 tow or set of the net. The Bible talks about how Jesus said &#8220;&#8217;Let down the net&#8217;.. And they caught so much fish that the boat was sinking and they shared it with a partner boat.&#8221; This also happened to Me but I&#8217;m going through The New Testament in consecutive order, so I&#8217;ll get to that later.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 





Matthew 14:23-33

Today's New International Version (TNIV)


23 After he had dismissed them, he went up on a mountainside by himself to pray. When evening came, he was there alone, 24 but the boat was already a considerable distance from land, buffeted by the waves because the wind was against it.

25 Shortly before dawn Jesus went out to them, walking on the lake. 26 When the disciples saw him walking on the lake, they were terrified. &#8220;It&#8217;s a ghost,&#8221; they said, and cried out in fear.

27 But Jesus immediately said to them: &#8220;Take courage! It is I. Don&#8217;t be afraid.&#8221;

28 &#8220;Lord, if it&#8217;s you,&#8221; Peter replied, &#8220;tell me to come to you on the water.&#8221;

29 &#8220;Come,&#8221; he said.

Then Peter got down out of the boat, walked on the water and came toward Jesus. 30 But when he saw the wind, he was afraid and, beginning to sink, cried out, &#8220;Lord, save me!&#8221;

31 Immediately Jesus reached out his hand and caught him. &#8220;You of little faith,&#8221; he said, &#8220;why did you doubt?&#8221;

32 And when they climbed into the boat, the wind died down. 33 Then those who were in the boat worshiped him, saying, &#8220;Truly you are the Son of God.&#8221;








Like I said, &#8220;I am/was a commercial scuba diver!&#8221; (I haven&#8217;t been diving in a few years though). When I would go diving for quahogs I wouldn&#8217;t wear fins because it was easier to walk on the ocean floor because I would wear like an extra 50 pounds of lead weight to keep Me from floating. It was a lot quicker just to walk on the sea floor and glide across the ocean bottom like superman because I would push off the floor and My head would be like 2 feet off the floor because that angle was the quickest. When I was moving 100-200lbs of quahogs to My Jeep I would walk like straight up on the floor because with that much extra weight I could move quick at a vertical angle (or 90 degrees) but when I wasn&#8217;t moving heavy quahogs I was gliding at like a 30 degree angle because that was quickest. I never thought &#8220;I&#8217;m walking on water!&#8221; because I was walking IN water and I never thought I was Christ or anything like that (because I was under 23 years old here and it was at 23 is when I found out about My Name.), it was My job. I used to spend like 6-7 hours a day UNDERWATER collecting quahogs so I could make some money, that&#8217;s it. It was My favorite job because I was My own boss and I didn&#8217;t have to worry about getting bitched at for stupid sh*t. It was just Me and the fish and quahogs and I was surrounded by ocean water all the time. (This is also a FACT of life becauseits on My record and I have plenty of people that would testify.) I loved it and I became really good at it too. So I can NOT walk ON water but I walked IN water plenty of times, it was My job&#8230; LOL! Like I said, if someone can walk ON water (without any machines) than they could fly like superman too, because both would defy physics. Another prophecy fulfilled in Me. Need I say more?


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~





Matthew 17:1-9

New International Version (NIV)


The Transfiguration

17 After six days Jesus took with him Peter, James and John the brother of James, and led them up a high mountain by themselves. 2 There he was transfigured before them. His face shone like the sun, and his clothes became as white as the light. 3 Just then there appeared before them Moses and Elijah, talking with Jesus.

4 Peter said to Jesus, &#8220;Lord,it is good for us to be here. If you wish, I will put up three shelters&#8212;one for you, one for Moses and one for Elijah.&#8221;

5 While he was still speaking, a bright cloud covered them, and a voice from the cloud said, &#8220;This is my Son, whom I love; with him I am well pleased. Listen to him!&#8221;

6 When the disciples heard this, they fell face down to the ground, terrified. 7 But Jesus came and touched them. &#8220;Get up,&#8221; he said. &#8220;Don&#8217;t be afraid.&#8221; 8 When they looked up, they saw no one except Jesus.

9 As they were coming down the mountain, Jesus instructed them, &#8220;Don&#8217;t tell anyone what you have seen, until the Son of Man has been raised from the dead.&#8221;







I made a youtube video about the 5 signs in the clouds that I saw. I will briefly talk about the FIRST sign I saw which was God in the clouds. I was driving around with My buddy Patrick Gould and I ended up pulling over to a place where I made the most money scuba diving for quahogs and as soon as I parked My Jeep I looked up in the clouds and said &#8220;Look, it looks like God in the clouds!&#8221; to My buddy Patrick and he saw it too and said &#8220;Yea, it does.&#8221; (This was 2009, or about a year after I got the notion I AM Christ!). You can ask My buddy Patrick Gould what he saw that day too, but I&#8217;m going to explain. Gods face was lite up by the sun RIGHT BEHIND His HEAD and I could see long wavy hair. It looked like He was wearing a white robe; because His Body was a cloud and that cloud was separate from the other clouds. Around His waist or chest area there was like a strip of cloud that I later read in The Bible that it might have been a sickle that represents THE HARVEST AT THE END OF THE AGE! Everything was proportional to what a Person should look like, it was beautiful and I didn&#8217;t think I would see any other signs in the clouds because I NEVER saw anything like that before; I saw God in the clouds vividly for like 3-4 minutes and then the wind blew it away. Like Isaid, I saw 4 other signs in the clouds but I made a youtube video about them.The last signs I saw in the clouds was when I was in PRISON for getting into a fight with My dad, but I was NOT convicted of any crime because My dad was a child abuser and the reason why My parents got divorced was because My mom caught My dad abusing Me (which happened regularly before they got divorced when I was in the 2nd grade). So the last sign was about 2 months after BLACK FRIDAY in 2009 when I was in prison at Bridgewater MA for 2 months (but it felt like 2 years). I saw 2 signs in the clouds at Bridgewater; but they are explained in the youtube videos. But I saw God in the clouds ONCE and it was one of the most beautiful things I ever saw. Something or someone was controlling the clouds, it might have been God or HAARP (or ETs, because I believe in them too.). HAARP is a weather controlling facility in Alaska I believe, but I don&#8217;t know where else they might be. But someone was controlling the clouds because it was NOT natural and that&#8217;s why they stuck in My mind; because I never before,or since, have seen anything like that before. God is My Witness that I&#8217;m not lying and I tell you the Truth. So heres another prophecy fulfilled (take it or leave it because I don&#8217;t care).



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~







Matthew 21:1-9

New International Version (NIV)


Jesus Comes to Jerusalem as King

21 As they approached Jerusalem and came to Bethphage on the Mount of Olives, Jesus sent two disciples, 2 saying to them, &#8220;Go to the village ahead of you, and at once you will find a donkey tied there, with her colt by her. Untie them and bring them to me. 3 If anyone says anything to you, say that the Lord needs them, and he will send them right away.&#8221;

4 This took place to fulfill what was spoken through the prophet:


5 &#8220;Say to Daughter Zion,
&#8216;See, your king comes to you,
gentle and riding on a donkey,
and on a colt, the foal of a donkey.&#8217;&#8221;[a]

6 The disciples went and did as Jesus had instructed them. 7 They brought the donkey and the colt and placed their cloaks on them for Jesus to sit on. 8 A very large crowd spread their cloaks on the road, while others cut branches from the trees and spread them on the road. 9 The crowds that went ahead of him and those that followed shouted,


&#8220;Hosanna* to the Son ofDavid!&#8221;


&#8220;Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord!&#8221;[c]


&#8220;Hosanna[d] in the highest heaven!&#8221;









I told you guys about My X fiancé, well this was the LAST thing we ever did together. I was 23 years old when this happened & I already started to believe I&#8217;m Christ; BUT I NEVER read The Bible and I didn&#8217;t even know this was in The Bible. God as My Witness! She broke up with Me because &#8220;she didn&#8217;t love Me anymore.&#8221;. I still wanted to be with her and I figured that if I could win her heart over again maybe she might still want to be together. I was thinking &#8220;Maybe if we go horseback riding she will enjoy herself and love Me again.&#8221;. So I asked her the closest place where we could rent some horses. We found a place that was a town over from her town. We got there and I saw the youngest and strongest horse (or colt, but I didn&#8217;t know what the word "colt" meant at that time, LOL!) and I told her &#8220;I&#8217;m going to ride that one because it looks fast.&#8221; Two women came out and we told them we want to ride the horses and I said &#8220;I want that one&#8221; but they said that &#8220;This horse has NEVER BEEN RIDEN BEFORE and they just got him&#8221; and &#8220;they didn&#8217;t know how he would react because NO ONE HAS EVER RIDEN HIM BEFORE.&#8221; I ended up charming them and they let Me ride the horse I wanted to and he was cool. They saddled the horses up and, after, My horse wanted to run and lead the pack, LOL! My X fiancé got a female horse(I believe it was female&#8230;???) that was very old and slow, andI thought to Myself &#8220;I&#8217;m glad I got this fast young horse because I&#8217;m fast and young&#8221; LOL! So we went for like a 30 minute ride and I saw a &#8220;fishercat&#8221; and some deer. Like I said, &#8220;My horse wanted to run and lead the pack but the girl that worked there had to lead because I&#8217;d take off running with him. And My X&#8217;s horse was lagging behind like 20-30 yards.(This was only the second and last time I ever rode a horse by Myself, I went on horseback rides as a kid but I&#8217;ve only rode a horse 2 times by Myself.) This is the honest to God Truth and My X was with Me and I&#8217;m sure she would testify but I haven&#8217;t seen or talked to her in like 5 years or so. So here is another prophecy fulfilled in Me. I wouldn&#8217;t lie to you guys because I&#8217;d rather be known for My integrity/honesty more than anything, plus The Truth will come out in the end. Are you guys starting to get the picture? God has blessed Me, but I believe God has only blessed Me to be a blessing to THE WHOLE WORLD! The Bible is about Me but I&#8217;m about (God and) the welfare of EVERYONE!



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~







Matthew 21:12-13

New International Version (NIV)


Jesus at the Temple

12 Jesus entered the temple courts and drove out all who were buying and selling there. He overturned the tables of the money changers and the benches of those selling doves. 13 &#8220;It iswritten,&#8221; he said to them, &#8220;&#8216;My house will be called a house of prayer,&#8217;[a] but you are making it &#8216;a den of robbers.&#8217;&#8221;







So it says in The Bible that Christ &#8220;overturned the money changers tables&#8221; and After I became a conspiracy theorist I only had problems with THE CENTRAL BANKS and I was/am trying to DESTROY them for such injustice. To prove this you only need to read what Iposted on RIU.org under the name of We Tarded, especially after the first 1,000posts to like 5K posts. I believe I said it on a youtube video that after I tuned 23 I found out about My Divinity and got a Christ complex (go figure) and within hours of first telling someone about My Christ complex I was sent to a mental hospital called &#8220;Corrigan Mental Hospital&#8221; out of Fall River MA. I was PISSED OFF that I was actually sent to a MENTAL HOSPITAL for doing what I believe is GOOD THINGS! I figured the government wanted to kill Me and I figured if I told My buddies on Rollitup.org about My effulgence than if I was murdered by the government I would have evidence why. So I got out of the hospital and I FIRST told them My Name on the internet for the world to see.You guys can read the first things I ever said about My Name (and some other crazy stuff, LOL) under the first posts of We Love 1. After like 2 days of (getting out of the hospital) & telling THE WORLD My Name the stock market CRASHED 777 points in September of 2008. This is a FACT of life! Did the stock market crash because of My Name? I&#8217;m not sure but the timeline is accurate. It goes to show that My Name is stronger than any weapon made by man because I have been made by God to do His Go(o)d will. Out of the 7K posts I made on RIU.org, I&#8217;d be surprised to see Me insulting anyone besides trying to destroy the evil empire that the central banks have setup to enslave the poor people. We are all victims that got enslaved to their tyranny. So did I turn the tables on the money changers? I believe I did, but that is what I&#8217;m postulating. Like I said,My Name is a weapon against the central banks because God is GREATER and I believe I AM His Son! I&#8217;d like to setup My Kingdom today, but I want to do what I talk about in the videos and usher in THE GREAT PEACE for ALL of the world. I&#8217;m open to suggestions though but that&#8217;s why I came up with the idea of an ONLINE GOVERNMENT because I want the people to have the power, but with certain checks and balances to keep things copasetic, you know? It says that Christ said inThe Bible &#8220;I did not come to destroy but to fulfill.&#8221; And I have come to fulfill but also to DESTROY THE CENTRAL BANKS so the people can set up a bank for the people and by the people so the people will decide with their best intentions and not suck the life out of Gods people because of the banks greed.Do you see why I have come NOW? I&#8217;m a nonviolent REBEL or RENEGADE or a benevolent dissident! So this prophecy is fulfilled in Me. 


~PEACE~*


----------



## Greenwhilley (Jul 23, 2013)

I have seen several UFO's in my life, a couple were truly amazing.

a mate and myself had a 20+ min up-close sighting in 2006.
what they are I don't know, but I do know they are real and they are here.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 23, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Actual dialogue from Apollo 10.
> 
> "Aliens"


No shit? cn


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 23, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> The alien I saw didn't look anything like that *because he was translucent.*
> 
> I believe he was laying down too. To be honest, it was the most beautiful thing I have ever seen. I think about it every single day because it was so cool.
> 
> ...







?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 23, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> The following are just some of the prophecies that I have fulfilled.
> 
> Matthew 4:2
> 
> ...


Nevaeh, you must accept this is not a sign of anything, it's not a prophecy you fulfilled, it's nothing, man. It's just an event that happened that holds zero significance. 

The Bible says Jesus fasted for 40 days then was hungry, your fiancee broke up with you, you were heartbroken, your body rejected food (completely normal, happens to everyone during heartbreak). You cannot logically conclude from that experience that you've fulfilled a biblical prophecy. You have to understand, any therapist would tell you that these are simply delusions of grandeur. 

Have you ever spoken to a mental health professional about this stuff? If so, what did they say?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 23, 2013)

Greenwhilley said:


> I have seen several UFO's in my life, a couple were truly amazing.
> 
> a mate and myself had a 20+ min up-close sighting in 2006.
> what they are I don't know, but I do know they are real and they are here.


Did you ever get any of it on video?



Beefbisquit said:


> ?


It didn't look like that either. You can keep on trying though. 

EDIT- It looked more like the link below.

http://www.entertainmentbuddha.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/predator02.jpg



Padawanbater2 said:


> Nevaeh, you must accept this is not a sign of anything, it's not a prophecy you fulfilled, it's nothing, man. It's just an event that happened that holds zero significance.
> 
> The Bible says Jesus fasted for 40 days then was hungry, your fiancee broke up with you, you were heartbroken, your body rejected food (completely normal, happens to everyone during heartbreak). You cannot logically conclude from that experience that you've fulfilled a biblical prophecy. You have to understand, any therapist would tell you that these are simply delusions of grandeur.
> 
> Have you ever spoken to a mental health professional about this stuff? If so, what did they say?


You're right, they might just be coincidences but they also might be prophecies fulfilled. 

You only quoted one of the prophecies that I have fulfilled. I have fulfilled many other prophecies. But they could just be coincidences but I believe they are fulfilled prophecies. If I didn't believe I was Christ than I would just be like "Wow, these things happened to Me too, what a coincidence.". But I do believe that I am Christ and I believe these prophecies are evidence to point to the "fact" that I am Christ.

But that's what happened, My X fiancée broke up with Me and I was heartbroken. My body rejected food and I could not eat. The fasting did last for about 6 weeks though which is about 40 days. Maybe that's a coincidence but I see it as prophecy fulfilled. That's just Me and My crazy self though. 

I could be wrong about a lot of things, but if they are subjective than who's really going to prove Me wrong? If its subjective than its a matter of personal opinion. I do believe that the prophecies that I fulfilled are subjective in the fact that they are prophecies being fulfilled but the fact that I really did what I said I did is fact. If you know what I mean. In other words, I don't know if I have fulfilled prophecies, but I did do what I said I did and that's a fact. I guess its subjective if you believe that I fulfilled prophecy or not but I did do what I said I did. 

I do talk to a therapist and she is a wonderful lady. I don't know if she believes that I am Christ but she does believe that the alien that I saw came off of the UFOs that I saw. And I think she believes that the signs in the clouds were from the UFOs too but I forget if she believe the signs in the clouds were from the UFOs. 

You can call Me George instead of Nevaeh.

~PEACE~


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 24, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> You're right, they might just be coincidences but they also might be prophecies fulfilled.
> 
> You only quoted one of the prophecies that I have fulfilled. I have fulfilled many other prophecies. But they could just be coincidences but I believe they are fulfilled prophecies. If I didn't believe I was Christ than I would just be like "Wow, these things happened to Me too, what a coincidence.". But I do believe that I am Christ and I believe these prophecies are evidence to point to the "fact" that I am Christ.
> 
> ...3 hours later...


He only quoted one because I am guessing that Pad, like me, knew you were off the wall bat-shit crazy with delusions, and a quick read of the first "prophecy" was enough to confirm that. Also it's not even close to filling in some prophecy. It was just some events that happened. I know the rest of your supposed "prophecies" are loads of bullshit without even reading them. Boring bullshit at that.


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 24, 2013)

Everything you type is bullshit man. You are one of the biggest bullshitters I know.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 24, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Did you ever get any of it on video?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least one of the three possibilities is true;

1) You're either incredibly gullible and incapable of any form of critical thinking.
2) You're just joking around with everyone here, getting a big laugh
3) You have a mental condition and need serious professional help

Please do not have children, I can only imagine what psychological abuse you would put a poor child through with your insane ideologies, pseudo-religious dogma, delusions of grandeur, and your messiah complex. No child deserves to have that kind of an upbringing. Please, do not have children. Hell, you might even want to consider sterilization, I mean; Jesus never had kids either.... You are damaged, please un-fuck yourself for the good of humanity.


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 24, 2013)

He is having a giggle mate.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't think hes going to have any children, let alone a girlfriend, ROFL COPTER!


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 24, 2013)

Well, we have plenty of proof of the existence of lights dancing in the air..triangular monoliths..just google your town and see how many YT's there are for your area..surely we are seeing SOMETHING.


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 24, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> Well, we have plenty of proof of the existence of lights dancing in the air..triangular monoliths..just google your town and see how many YT's there are for your area..surely we are seeing SOMETHING.


I agree. I don't think you have enough evidence to attribute it to anything though. And if you do you will find a convenient terrestrial answer.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 24, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> At least one of the three possibilities is true;
> 
> 1) You're either incredibly gullible and incapable of any form of critical thinking.
> 2) You're just joking around with everyone here, getting a big laugh
> ...


Schizophrenic.IMO OP, you are in talk therapy but, do you see a psychiatrist?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 24, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> Well, we have plenty of proof of the existence of lights dancing in the air..triangular monoliths..just google your town and see how many YT's there are for your area..surely we are seeing SOMETHING.


UFOs are objects in the sky that the witness(es) cannot identify. I don't think that the skeptics here are doubting that people are seeing these, they just don't understand how they jump from _unidentified_ to the least probable explanation of _aliens_. It seems silly to see UFOs and instantly identify them as aliens, thus taking the U out of the FO...


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 24, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> UFOs are objects in the sky that the witness(es) cannot identify. I don't think that the skeptics here are doubting that people are seeing these, they just don't understand how they jump from _unidentified_ to the least probable explanation of _aliens_. It seems silly to see UFOs and instantly identify them as aliens, thus taking the U out of the FO...


Yeah, I didn't feel like reading 40 pages since I last posted.

Here's the thing, mea culpa..if it's been said: I love sciences..just show me the facts/proof. I find it fascinating that we DON'T know what it is with all of our technology, which is why I didn't refer to them as UFO's..and IF there are aliens why not make contact? It's so baffling.

Makes about as much sense as the bible..IMO


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 24, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> He only quoted one because I am guessing that Pad, like me, knew you were off the wall bat-shit crazy with delusions, and a quick read of the first "prophecy" was enough to confirm that. Also it's not even close to filling in some prophecy. It was just some events that happened. I know the rest of your supposed "prophecies" are loads of bullshit without even reading them. Boring bullshit at that.





guy incognito said:


> Everything you type is bullshit man. You are one of the biggest bullshitters I know.





Beefbisquit said:


> At least one of the three possibilities is true;
> 
> 1) You're either incredibly gullible and incapable of any form of critical thinking.
> 2) You're just joking around with everyone here, getting a big laugh
> ...





guy incognito said:


> He is having a giggle mate.


You guys are mean! And I'm not laughing. 



Zaehet Strife said:


> I don't think hes going to have any children, let alone a girlfriend, ROFL COPTER!


Yeah, I'm single and I don't want to have kids. 



schuylaar said:


> Schizophrenic.IMO OP, you are in talk therapy but, do you see a psychiatrist?


I'm not schizophrenic because I don't hear voices. But I do see a psychiatrist doctor that prescribes Me meds.

I'm just a little crazy. But crazy is a subjective term so there is no way to tell how crazy I am. Its a matter of opinion. But I do admit to being a little crazy. 

But who are you guys to judge Me? Have you caught Me judging any of you guys? I don't think so. But there will always be mean people.

EDIT- I just like to talk about crazy things because its more interesting than the mundane, so sue Me. 

~PEACE~


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 24, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I'm just a little crazy. But crazy is a subjective term so there is no way to tell how crazy I am. Its a matter of opinion.


If I can't tell how far along in pregnancy a woman is doesn't make the fact that she's pregnant subjective or an opinion. 

If you have a mental illness, it is not subjective. This is just more of your delusional (and dangerous) thinking, wanting your illness to be something that is an opinion rather than fact.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 24, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Yeah, I'm single and I don't want to have kids.


I thought being gay was against your religion...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 24, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> If I can't tell how far along in pregnancy a woman is doesn't make the fact that she's pregnant subjective or an opinion.
> 
> If you have a mental illness, it is not subjective. This is just more of your delusional (and dangerous) thinking, wanting your illness to be something that is an opinion rather than fact.


The doctors say I have bipolar disorder but I'm not so sure about that. I do know that I have a messiah complex and I'm very grandiose and I have anxiety and depression. But to be bipolar you need to have mood swings and I never really had a problem with it. But being bipolar isn't the worst thing a person could be so whatever. 

I do have many good qualities too though. Just because the doctors diagnosed Me as bipolar doesn't make Me some kind of beast of an animal or a bad person. It just means that I allegedly have a chemical imbalance. 

You guys can say what you want but I'm just going to be Myself and speak what I believe is the truth even if its not. Its My truth though. I cant be someone that I am not and maybe some of you guys cant relate to Me. 



Zaehet Strife said:


> I thought being gay was against your religion...


First of all I'm not gay and second of all I'm not religious. I have My own beliefs and they are just fine for Me. If anything I'm a Christian but I don't believe in most of the fiction in the Bible. I don't even believe Jesus is alive like the rest of the Christians. Maybe Jesus lived ~2000 years ago but when was the last time someone heard from Him? I believe that I AM Christ and one day I will be known for such. It might be when I die that I will be known or maybe I'll never be known but I still believe that I AM Christ Myself.

Its not like I'm trying to push My beliefs on anyone else. No one has to read what I post. But I am trying to put My beliefs on the internet just in case someone wants to follow what I have said, so that it will be documented for posterity. 

But no, I'm not gay and I'm not religious.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 24, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> *You guys are mean*! And I'm not laughing.
> 
> Yeah, I'm single and I don't want to have kids.
> 
> ...


I love your thinking process: you called me an asshole, and just called these guys mean, but you don't judge us? Everyone who posts on a public forum is judged, get used to it...



> EDIT- I just like to talk about crazy things because its more interesting than the mundane, so sue Me.


Reality is very interesting, you should try it one of these days...



Nevaeh420 said:


> The doctors say I have bipolar disorder but I'm not so sure about that. I do know that I have a messiah complex and I'm very grandiose and I have anxiety and depression. But to be bipolar you need to have mood swings and I never really had a problem with it. But being bipolar isn't the worst thing a person could be so whatever.
> 
> I do have many good qualities too though. Just because the doctors diagnosed Me as bipolar doesn't make Me some kind of beast of an animal or a bad person. It just means that I allegedly have a chemical imbalance.


You are exactly right, you are not a bad person because you have a chemical balance, that is out of your control. What is in your control is to train yourself how to think critically, learn to use logic and avoid logical fallacies. This may open up an entirely new, exciting world to you. If you don't prefer it, you can always go back to your erroneous ways...



> You guys can say what you want but I'm just going to be Myself and speak what I believe is the truth even if its not. Its My truth though. I cant be someone that I am not and maybe some of you guys cant relate to Me.


There is only objective truth, there is no subjective truth, no my truth and your truth. Either something is objectively true or it is not...


> First of all I'm not gay and second of all I'm not religious. I have My own beliefs and they are just fine for Me. If anything I'm a Christian but I don't believe in most of the fiction in the Bible. I don't even believe Jesus is alive like the rest of the Christians. Maybe Jesus lived ~2000 years ago but when was the last time someone heard from Him? I believe that I AM Christ and one day I will be known for such. It might be when I die that I will be known or maybe I'll never be known but I still believe that I AM Christ Myself.
> *
> Its not like I'm trying to push My beliefs on anyone else.* No one has to read what I post. But I am trying to put My beliefs on the internet just in case someone wants to follow what I have said, so that it will be documented for posterity.


You often attempt to push your beliefs onto others: you have posted your YT video series many times on this forum, and you a constantly pointing others to links to your threads so that they may be subjected to your mentally ill ramblings. True, no one has to read them, but it doesn't stop you from incessantly pushing them...


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 24, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> You guys are mean! And I'm not laughing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No worries..this is forum and you can state your opinion here..happy to know you see someone and you have meds that's all..but how can you be Jesus when my brother says he is? Answer me that?

BTW not trying to be mean


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 24, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> The doctors say I have bipolar disorder but I'm not so sure about that. I do know that I have a messiah complex and I'm very grandiose and I have anxiety and depression. But to be bipolar you need to have mood swings and I never really had a problem with it. But being bipolar isn't the worst thing a person could be so whatever.
> 
> I do have many good qualities too though. Just because the doctors diagnosed Me as bipolar doesn't make Me some kind of beast of an animal or a bad person. It just means that I allegedly have a chemical imbalance.


Way to avoid the whole subjective/objective point that I made. 
You really have a hard time with conversing with others, you seem to repeatedly infer things that have not been said or implied and respond to those imaginary points. You should try to stay on point once in awhile then people won't be so critical.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 24, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> The doctors say I have bipolar disorder but I'm not so sure about that. I do know that I have a messiah complex and I'm very grandiose and I have anxiety and depression. But to be bipolar you need to have mood swings and I never really had a problem with it. But being bipolar isn't the worst thing a person could be so whatever.
> 
> I do have many good qualities too though. Just because the doctors diagnosed Me as bipolar doesn't make Me some kind of beast of an animal or a bad person. It just means that I allegedly have a chemical imbalance.
> 
> ...


Doesn't quite sound like bipolar.IMO.maybe you need a better shrink..

I just noticed you are capitalizing any reference to yourself..hmmm..also why do you reference Jesus of 2000 years ago as Him..aren't you He? Shouldn't you know all the answers to everything?


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 24, 2013)

http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/2010/05/jesus_jesus_jesus.html

*In the late 1950s, three men who identified as the Son of God were forced to live together in a mental hospital. What happened?*


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 24, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/2010/05/jesus_jesus_jesus.html
> 
> *In the late 1950s, three men who identified as the Son of God were forced to live together in a mental hospital. What happened?*


This is the best premise for a reality show I've ever heard! I'm going to the article, and this should be the theme music - 

Can three sons of god live together without driving each other crazy???

[video=youtube;Af1h4ibpKJA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Af1h4ibpKJA[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 24, 2013)

By the by, is the plural form of jesus jesuses, or jesi???


A Jesi Knight -


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 24, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> I love your thinking process: you called me an asshole, and just called these guys mean, but you don't judge us? Everyone who posts on a public forum is judged, get used to it...


I didn't call you an asshole. I believe I said "I think you like to be an asshole"? No? But you were implying that I'm the village idiot. 

If you don't know by now, I like you Tyler and I think your an ok dude. I normally like reading your posts.

And I did call them mean because of what they said about Me. Like how I should not have kids and I should be sterilized. That's not cool.

I don't mind being judged but there are ways of going about things. 



tyler.durden said:


> Reality is very interesting, you should try it one of these days...


I live in reality every day, or at least My reality. And I'm sick of it, I need some kind of escape. Life is so boring, or at least My life is so boring. 



tyler.durden said:


> You are exactly right, you are not a bad person because you have a chemical balance, that is out of your control. What is in your control is to train yourself how to think critically, learn to use logic and avoid logical fallacies. This may open up an entirely new, exciting world to you. If you don't prefer it, you can always go back to your erroneous ways...


I'm never going to be the best critical thinker because I have ADD but that doesn't stop Me from being a regular thinker. I do some critical thinking, but I'm not sure how to be the "best" critical thinker. I'm just going to be Myself and hopefully I will improve with time. 



tyler.durden said:


> There is only objective truth, there is no subjective truth, no my truth and your truth. Either something is objectively true or it is not...


Right, but some of you guys don't believe My objective truth and make Me out like I'm a liar. My objective truth is not everyone's objective truth even though it did happen, for example the aliens that I saw. 



tyler.durden said:


> You often attempt to push your beliefs onto others: you have posted your YT video series many times on this forum, and you a constantly pointing others to links to your threads so that they may be subjected to your mentally ill ramblings. True, no one has to read them, but it doesn't stop you from incessantly pushing them...


I do want to be known and in order to be known I sometimes have to show Myself to others. 



schuylaar said:


> No worries..this is forum and you can state your opinion here..happy to know you see someone and you have meds that's all..but how can you be Jesus when my brother says he is? Answer me that?
> 
> BTW not trying to be mean


I'm not Jesus. My name is not Jesus and I cannot perform any miracles like Jesus allegedly did. I do believe that I am Christ, the Son of God, though. 

Maybe your brother is Jesus, but I'm not. I'm Christ. Is there a difference? I believe there is a difference. Jesus was the alleged first coming, I am the "Second" Coming. But I'm not sure what coming I am but I still believe that I am Christ. I could just be a lunatic that believes I'm Christ but than again, I could be Christ. 

Its a really tough question. What makes Me Christ and not your brother? I honestly don't know. I cant say that someone is Christ or not because that's not My place. I just personally believe that I am Christ because of the reasons that I have stated on RIU. In conclusion, I have fulfilled prophecies, I have prophecies for the future and I have the Name above all names. But its all subjective apparently because I don't have many, if any, people that believe Me. 

I didn't think you were being mean, by the way. Questions are always welcome in My opinion. 



mindphuk said:


> Way to avoid the whole subjective/objective point that I made.
> You really have a hard time with conversing with others, you seem to repeatedly infer things that have not been said or implied and respond to those imaginary points. You should try to stay on point once in awhile then people won't be so critical.


I have a hard time staying on point because I go on tangents all the time. 



schuylaar said:


> Doesn't quite sound like bipolar.IMO.maybe you need a better shrink..?


Its not My shrink that has diagnosed Me with the bipolar, it was the doctors in the mental hospitals. My shrink is fine, I like her a lot. 



schuylaar said:


> I just noticed you are capitalizing any reference to yourself..hmmm..also why do you reference Jesus of 2000 years ago as Him..?


I capitalize the M in Me because I believe I am Christ. I also capitalize the H in Him when referring to the 2,000 year old Jesus because I believe He was Christ too. Though He died a long time ago. I believe I capitalize the H in Him when talking about Jesus out of respect. 



schuylaar said:


> aren't you He? ?


No, I'm not 2,000 years old but I know what you mean. I'm the new Christ, the one that gets persecuted a lot by skeptics. 



schuylaar said:


> Shouldn't you know all the answers to everything?


No I don't know all the answers. I just know what I know. If I had all the answers than people probably still wouldn't be listening to Me. 

I do know some wonderful things that could really help the people of the world but no one cares. Maybe some people care but what can they do about it either?



Heisenberg said:


> http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/2010/05/jesus_jesus_jesus.html
> 
> *In the late 1950s, three men who identified as the Son of God were forced to live together in a mental hospital. What happened?*


I got a good laugh when reading that. Three Christ's in one mental hospital.

In person I'm not that imposing. I don't want to tell people that I'm Christ. Actually that's one of the last things I want to tell someone in person but online is different because I don't know who I'm talking to. I meet seem a little imposing on the internet, and that's because I have an agenda on here. 

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 24, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I didn't call you an asshole. I believe I said "I think you like to be an asshole"? No? But you were implying that I'm the village idiot.
> 
> If you don't know by now, I like you Tyler and I think your an ok dude. I normally like reading your posts.
> 
> And I did call them mean because of what they said about Me. Like how I should not have kids and I should be sterilized. That's not cool.


We judge one's actions and words. If I act like an asshole and others act mean, you judge it as such. If you act like a deluded basket case, or idiotic, we judge you as such...


> I don't mind being judged but there are ways of going about things.


On a public forum everyone gets to go about things however they choose (provided they stay within the forum rules)...



> I live in reality every day, or at least My reality. And I'm sick of it, I need some kind of escape. Life is so boring, or at least My life is so boring.


The thing I like most about you is your honesty. Experiencing chronic (pun intended) boredom is a big red flag t hat one is not living correctly. I live by myself during the week, and I spend 90%+ of my time in my home. I am literally never bored. There are just too many things to learn, discover, create and appreciate! There is only one objective reality, you don't seem to get that. The reasonable person attempts to discover what that actually consists of, then to blend their lives into it. Unreasonable people seem to attempt to live in a mind created 'reality' that has little to do with the facts and nature of objective reality. As they go further and further down the path of their subjective 'reality', they tend to lose control over the real world and become increasingly frustrated, confused, anxious, and bored. After all, if we don't know where we are, how can we ever get where we want to go? 


> I'm never going to be the best critical thinker because I have ADD but that doesn't stop Me from being a regular thinker. I do some critical thinking, but I'm not sure how to be the "best" critical thinker. I'm just going to be Myself and hopefully I will improve with time.


My son has ADHD, and he is one of the best critical thinkers I know. Sure, he has a tendency toward delusion from time to time, but it's his learned critical thinking process and logic that gets him back on track. A good place to begin your training is familiarizing yourself with logical fallacies - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Logical_fallacies
The more familiar they become, the more they will stand out to you in your thinking process and communication. Memorizing the concepts behind these will take you far...




> Right, but some of you guys don't believe My objective truth and make Me out like I'm a liar. My objective truth is not everyone's objective truth even though it did happen, for example the aliens that I saw.


We've been over this, there is only one objective truth (reality). If it's _your_ perception of the truth, it is subjective truth. If your subjective truth doesn't match up with objective reality, your subjective truth is incorrect. The goal is to attempt to match up these two things by shifting our subjective perception closer to objective reality...





> I do know some wonderful things that could really help the people of the world but no one cares. Maybe some people care but what can they do about it either?


to 
What wonderful things? I've seen you tout the wonders of hydrogen energy, only to be corrected by Guy. You seem never to acknowledge the corrections people take the time to post. You just ignore them or non sequitur your way around them, in order to keep touting your same tired, erroneous bullshit. It's almost like you don't care about reality at all, you just NEED your cherished ideas and beliefs to be right and ignore all reason and evidence against them...





> I got a good laugh when reading that. Three Christ's in one mental hospital.
> 
> In person I'm not that imposing. I don't want to tell people that I'm Christ. Actually that's one of the last things I want to tell someone in person but online is different because I don't know who I'm talking to. I meet seem a little imposing on the internet, and that's because I have an agenda on here.


I'll bet that you don't tell people that you're christ IRL. You'd be laughed out of every place you found yourself, and according to Heis's article, that includes the mental hospital...


----------



## potpimp (Jul 24, 2013)

Aliens don't pay their bills. I loaned one $20 and he never paid me back. They don't smoke pot either, so I don't trust the bastards. I've never gotten a birthday card or even a smile out of them, and they will cut you off in traffic and think nothing about it. The grays are pretty good golfers on their short game but not great with the woods. That being said, they will kick your ass at most board games. That's pretty much all I know about them - and they have very stinky breath.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 25, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/2010/05/jesus_jesus_jesus.html
> 
> *In the late 1950s, three men who identified as the Son of God were forced to live together in a mental hospital. What happened?*


Cotard Delusion..whoa.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 26, 2013)

A few minutes ago I was just looking at the spot where I saw that alien. Earlier today I got that same BB gun, with the same scope on it and I sat on My bed, the same spot that I saw the alien, and I watched the same roof where I saw that alien last year. I didn't see any alien today. I don't know if I ever will see an alien ever again in My life. 

But it was the same BB gun with the same scope, I watched from the same that I saw the alien last year, and today I watched for about 15 minutes. I actually timed it today. All I saw was the roof and the tree behind the roof. 

But I counted the roof shingles again and if 2 roof shingles equals roughly 1 foot than the alien that I saw was 3-4 feet tall. No adult human is 3-4 feet tall, so I must have seen an alien last year. I don't know who or what else could have been that small. And who in their right mind would wear a translucent/invisibility suit and go on My neighbors roof? And why? All I can say is that aliens are not like people (probably) and they might have different ways of doing things. I honestly don't know why an alien would jump on My neighbors roof either but the alien was too small to be an adult human. But the alien I saw was humanoid. He had a head, arms and torso. I'm not sure if I saw the legs or not but I'm sure he had legs too. 

I just wish that the alien would show up again at My house and let Me take a picture of him with My cell phone. It would be much cooler if I had a video camera but I don't. But don't ask Me how that alien got on top of that roof in the first place. And how did he get off too? I don't know. I wonder if he was the only alien in My neighborhood too, last year. I don't know when he got on that roof or when he actually left either. All I know if that I saw something so cool that I will never forget it. It was like nothing I have seen in My whole life. For all I know the aliens could still be in My neighborhood right now, or on My very own roof, but they can be totally invisible so you cant spot them unless they want to be seen.

So it was about the same time of year as last year when I saw the alien. Same everything but no alien showed up in My scope. Bummer. 

I just hope that if I ever see an alien ever again, I will get it on video or at least take a photo with My cell phone. A guy can hope, right?

~PEACE~


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 26, 2013)

No human is 3-4 feet tall, so it was an alien...

...

.....


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> No human is 3-4 feet tall, so it was an alien...
> 
> ...
> 
> .....


http://www.foxnews.com/story/2009/02/13/13-year-old-barely-4-feet-tall-becomes-father/


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 26, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> No human is 3-4 feet tall, so it was an alien...


Your right, no normal human adult is 3-4 feet tall. That's My best guess as to how tall the being was. But I don't know for sure it was an alien, I only assume it was an alien because a normal adult human would never be that small. 

If I only took a picture with My cell phone camera than there would be that much more evidence to support My claim. A few weeks ago or so I did take a picture of My neighbors roof where I saw the alien but there were no aliens in that picture. I would upload that picture onto RIU but I don't believe that cell phone came with a USB cable. And even if I did have a USB cable, I wouldn't know how to do the upload. I'm a little computer illiterate, I do know enough to get by though. 

But yeah, I wish I knew if I saw an alien or a very small person for sure because if I had 100% evidence of an alien that visited Me than I'm sure that would be ground breaking. I wish I caught it all on video, if I ever even get a video camera, because I would be watching it every day too. Seeing that alien was the coolest thing that I ever saw in My life. He put on quite the show for Me. All I can say is that at first the alien was totally invisible, than he went translucent. When the alien first went translucent it was letting circles of light splash right through the "face" that it made. I call it a "face" because there were two "eyes" that were letting light pass through the whole time I saw the "face" and the "face" was round like a circle. Most of the time, it was letting circles of light splash right through the forehead of the "face". After that "face" went away I could see the aliens body that was translucent too. I saw him moving around and looking at Me. It looked like he was watching other things besides Me too. He was see through. I could make out his figure but I could still see the tree that was behind him a little bit too. It was the strangest experience that I ever had. But the technology was superb. I cant imagine all of the other technology that they might have as well. But being invisible could have its advantages, especially if your an alien visiting a race of people that are twice your size. 

I just hope that they will visit again and I pray that I will be able to get a video of it (if I ever get a video camera). Or if not a video than a picture. This is too important and imperative for it to only be hearsay. Someone needs to get this on video so that the alien phenomena can be prove to be fact. I just wish that I'm the one that proves aliens exist. I'm hoping that they wont forget Me and come to see Me again. I mean, I have a greater chance of seeing an alien again than just your average guy. Like I said, maybe they visited Me because they know I'm Christ. Hell, for all I know, they could have planned on Me being Christ a long time ago if I'm not mistaken. You guys might not believe Me, but I believe I have fulfilled prophecy, I have seen 5 signs in the sky, I saw the UFOs and I also saw that alien. Maybe they planned on it a long time ago. I have no idea. I could be wrong about everything I have ever said, but what if I'm right about some of it? For example, what if the aliens did plan on Me being Christ for the world? To save the world and bring about an everlasting peace? To unite the people of this earth with our galactic brothers? What if?

I may be the least of these, but who's to say what My destiny is? Maybe the aliens want a country of their own on earth and they want to teach us their superior ways of living. I would give the aliens their own country. I think it would be cool living beside an extraterrestrial race. I bet their technology would bless the whole world and there would be no more hunger or thirst or homelessness or any of the plagues that keep people down and out. Who knows, maybe they would give us their space ship technology and we too could be space cadets. 

I don't believe the aliens want to hurt us because first of all, if they are so smart than they could have destroyed us a long time ago. Secondly, I had an encounter with an alien and nothing bad happened to Me, for example there was no physical harm. The worst thing that happened to Me about seeing that alien is that lots of people don't really believe Me because aliens are just imaginary beings, right? 

But I think we could learn a lot from the aliens, it could be the next step in evolution that is just waiting to happen. Its going to happen one day, whether I'm alive or dead, we are going to enter space in teams. For Christ's sake, I could engineer SPACE JETS that would take us not only through the air, but into outer space and underwater. It would be simple if I owned the military and I bet they already own jets that can do these types of things. 

I cant time travel to the future yet, so I have to take it one day at a time. I'm just praying that the truth will be known and good things will come to the people of the world. 

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 27, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Your right, no normal human adult is 3-4 feet tall. That's My best guess as to how tall the being was. But I don't know for sure it was an alien, I only assume it was an alien because a normal adult human would never be that small.
> 
> If I only took a picture with My cell phone camera than there would be that much more evidence to support My claim. A few weeks ago or so I did take a picture of My neighbors roof where I saw the alien but there were no aliens in that picture. I would upload that picture onto RIU but I don't believe that cell phone came with a USB cable. And even if I did have a USB cable, I wouldn't know how to do the upload. I'm a little computer illiterate, I do know enough to get by though.
> 
> ...



How are the meds and therapy going?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 27, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> *Your right,* no normal human adult is 3-4 feet tall. That's My best guess as to how tall the being was. But *I don't know* for sure it was an alien, *I only assume it was an alien* because a normal adult human would never be that small.
> 
> If I only took a picture with My cell phone camera than there would be that much more evidence to support My claim. A few weeks ago or so I did take a picture of My neighbors roof where I saw the alien but there were no aliens in that picture. I would upload that picture onto RIU but I don't believe that cell phone came with a USB cable. And even if I did have a USB cable, I wouldn't know how to do the upload. I'm a little computer illiterate, I do know enough to get by though.
> 
> ...


Just omit the non-bolded parts... lol


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 27, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> How are the meds and therapy going?


My meds and therapy are going fine. I feel fine. 

Don't be a hater, you know you wish you saw an alien too. 

You said you like Me for My honesty and I'm being honest again. I'm not saying I'm right about everything but I'm being truthful. 



Beefbisquit said:


> Just omit the non-bolded parts... lol


You guys are just jealous. I guess I'm just special for seeing that alien. How many people literally saw an alien? I would say that I'm one in a million. But I'm not sure if that number is accurate, I could be one in a billion. 

You wouldn't be making fun if you saw what I saw. If I had the whole encounter on video than it would be a different story and you all would be amazed and speechless. I could have taken a picture of the alien with My cell phone but I didn't even think about it, I was too mesmerized by the whole ordeal. I'm kicking Myself in the ass now for not taking a picture of the little alien. You guys wouldn't be joking if I had pictures, you would be believers. 

EDIT- You guys act like I'm crazy for seeing an alien. I can assure you that I was not looking for any aliens when I saw the UFOs or the alien on top of My neighbors roof. They came to Me. So why am I the crazy one for just being a truthful witness of an actual event? Once again, I was not looking for any aliens when I saw them, I was just going about My normal business, and they came to Me. Maybe they came to Me because... Well I honestly don't know why they came to Me, the only reason I can think of is that its because they know I'm Christ. But I believe that they set it up for Me to be Christ. I didn't ever plan on being Christ, it just happened when I found out right after I turned 23 in August of 2008. I'm not an alien and I don't know what the aliens think or what their intentions are but I wouldn't mind knowing. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 27, 2013)

You _think _what you saw was an alien

Half a dozen of us have been trying to explain the distinction to you for 62 pages now

So go ahead and _t__hink_ what you saw was an alien all you want, it wasn't


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 27, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You _think _what you saw was an alien
> 
> Half a dozen of us have been trying to explain the distinction to you for 62 pages now
> 
> So go ahead and _t__hink_ what you saw was an alien all you want, it wasn't


You were not there with Me that day when I saw that being so you have no idea what I saw besides what I have explained.

As far as I know, no other person saw what I saw that day because I didn't point the alien out to any of My family members because I didn't want to expose the alien and have him get caught. And what would have happened if he got caught? The last thing I wanted was for him to get caught by people because God knows what they would have done to him. I don't want to be the one to start a war between people and aliens. The best thing I could have done at the time was take a picture with My cell phone but I wasn't even thinking about it. 

I don't know if I saw a 3-4 foot human on top of My neighbors roof wearing an invisibility/translucent suit, or if it genuinely was a little alien guy. I can only use My best judgment and assume it was an alien, now, because of how small he was. Plus no person that I know has that kind of invisibility/translucent technology. And even if the government has that kind of technology, why would they send a 3-4 foot person to spy on Me on top of My neighbors roof? It sounds crazy but it was an actual event that happened to Me, unless My eyes were tripping for about 2 hours on just one spot. Lets just say My eyes were tripping and I was hallucinating for just 2 hours on one spot, than was I tripping when I saw the UFOs a month prior too? For the record, I was driving when I saw the UFOs on July 2 of 2012. I drove across the city and I got some Burger King, I pulled out of the parking lot and I saw the ~8 UFOs for about 5 minutes or less. I was going to take a picture with My cell phone but the street light turned green and I didn't have insurance on My Jeep at the time so I figured I would get My mother and take her there. She wouldn't wake up for Me so I called 911 so someone could get it on video. Was I tripping for that too?

Like I said, if the aliens are so smart than they didn't need to put their lights on the UFOs that night. I believe they wanted Me to see them. And that alien I saw could have stayed invisible too but he didn't. He appeared to Me. 

The only options are either I'm straight out lying, or I was tripping for all the signs that I saw, or I'm telling the truth. You guys get to be the judge of that. 

I don't know what else to say. 

EDIT- I believe that I saw what type of being was in the UFOs. I believe the UFOs that I saw were authentic alien space craft because there were about 8 of them and they were close together, not like airplanes at all. They were very bright and bluish in color. They were moving very slowly. And the reason why I deem them as UFOs is because I have never seen any other objects in the sky at night that look remotely close to that. I have never reported seeing any UFOs before or after because I never saw UFOs before or after. Or were My eyes tripping when I saw the UFOs too? Now I believe that I saw an alien that came off of the UFOs on top of My neighbors roof. I could be wrong, but what if I'm right?

Its either that I'm a big fat liar, or My eyes were tripping, or I'm telling the truth to the best of My abilities. You be the judge. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 27, 2013)

Any evidence presented against a conspiracy theory can be dismissed as part of the conspiracy by the believer. 

He could turn the fact that no one has any footage of these aliens into proof that their invisibility suits are just that good. That's the mindset of a conspiracy theorist. Everything fits into the conspiracy. It's why it's damn near impossible to reason with these people.


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 27, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> My meds and therapy are going fine. I feel fine.
> 
> Don't be a hater, you know you wish you saw an alien too.
> 
> ...


Why do you insist on repeating the same comments in every post. If we read them once, you don't have to keep repeating them over and over and over. WE KNOW it was on your neighbors roof, WE KNOW you wish you had a camera, WE KNOW you think he was watching you because you are Christ (sorry, can't help but LOL about that one). WE REMEMBER the details of how it was invisible and then became translucent. 

This board is not your personal blog. You do not need to write a wall of text every post REPEATING the same drivel you have already posted a dozen other times. Learn to have a dialogue like an adult instead of repetitious insane ramblings. IMO, your incessant and needless repetition actually takes away from your credibility.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 27, 2013)

Its either I'm the biggest fattest LIAR, or My eyes were tripping for ALL OF THE SIGNS, or I'm telling the truth. You be the judge.

[youtube]6TfiwedpZUU[/youtube]

EDIT- I did make a mistake on the youtube video... It was Good Friday that I saw the black cloud and NOT Black Friday. Sorry guys!

~PEACE~


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 27, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Its either I'm the biggest fattest LIAR, or My eyes were tripping for ALL OF THE SIGNS, or I'm telling the truth. You be the judge.
> 
> ~PEACE~


No. There are other explanations. You don't see with your eyes as much as you do with your brain. Your brain could be malfunctioning and misinterpreting the visual signals. Human brains misinterpret visual signals ALL OF THE TIME. Just google optical illusions. There are some illusions that make our brains think there is movement on a static picture, there's illusions that demonstrate our brains interpret things as faces in preference to what is actually there. We are hard-wired as a face identifying mechanism and it makes mistakes of the false-positive kind. We also do hallucinate without drugs sometimes. 

So you have ignored previous attempts to explain why this comment of yours is a false dichotomy. The very fact that you have been given this exact same information previously demonstrates that you either ARE a liar, have a terrible memory, or willfully ignoring the information that contradicts what you think.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 27, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Any evidence presented against a conspiracy theory can be dismissed as part of the conspiracy by the believer.
> 
> He could turn the fact that no one has any footage of these aliens into proof that their invisibility suits are just that good. That's the mindset of a conspiracy theorist. Everything fits into the conspiracy. It's why it's damn near impossible to reason with these people.


I don't know if you would call THIS a conspiracy theory. I don't see who's trying to hide the truth. These things happened to Me and I'll be the first one to let you know My beliefs. 

I admit to being Christ. I admit to fulfilling prophecy. I admit to seeing the 5 signs in the clouds. I admit to seeing the UFOs. I admit to seeing that little alien guy. I admit. So whats the conspiracy? These things happened directly to Me and I'm being open and truthful to whoever wants to read about it. I even made a video about all of it for you to see. So where's the conspiracy?

For the record, I do believe in some conspiracies and I guess you could call Me a conspiracy theorist but THIS is not a conspiracy.

And yes, your right about the fact that "their invisibility suits are just that good". But I have no idea where they are, I only saw one alien and that was for only a few hours, one day in My life. But yes, if they wanted to be invisible than you would never be able to see them but I don't even know if they are actually even on the planet at this time. I can only speculate. 

You can reason with Me all you want, but its not going to change any facts. I'm 100% certain that I saw these things. For example, I saw the 5 signs in the clouds, I saw the UFOs, and I saw the being wearing an invisibility/translucent suit. That's what I believe and if I caught it all on video than there would be no debate. 



mindphuk said:


> Why do you insist on repeating the same comments in every post. .


I don't know what else to say besides the truth. I'm not going to be adding in fictitious nonsense that didn't happen. I know I have been repeating Myself a lot, but sometimes some people need to read something more than once to get it. But your right, I have been repeating Myself. I'm sorry. 



mindphuk said:


> If we read them once, you don't have to keep repeating them over and over and over. .


I doubt everyone has been following the thread from the beginning and therefor I don't know what they have read. I'm just telling the truth to the best of My ability. 



mindphuk said:


> WE KNOW it was on your neighbors roof, WE KNOW you wish you had a camera, WE KNOW you think he was watching you because you are Christ (sorry, can't help but LOL about that one). WE REMEMBER the details of how it was invisible and then became translucent. .


At least your paying attention. I don't know whos been following the thread. Some people see a long thread and they usually just jump to the end. 



mindphuk said:


> This board is not your personal blog. .


Yeah, but its My personal thread. I'm the OP here. I'm just trying to give you guys something to read because I like to type about it and plus, its a true story. 



mindphuk said:


> You do not need to write a wall of text every post REPEATING the same drivel you have already posted a dozen other times. Learn to have a dialogue like an adult instead of repetitious insane ramblings. IMO, your incessant and needless repetition actually takes away from your credibility.


Sorry to have offended you. 

I don't need to be credible, I would like to be but its not going to change any facts. If I were you guys I would be very skeptical too because these things are like miracles. And I don't believe in miracles. I want to know what are the chances of all these things happening to one person. I bet the chances are infinitesimal to non-existent. I mean what are the chances that aliens would pick one person to... Well you guys know, the prophecies, the signs in the clouds, the UFOs, the little alien guy, and the fact that I'm claiming to be Christ. What are the chances? The probability is that I'm crazy rather than telling the truth. HAHA, that's right, I might think I'm crazy too if I didn't experience these things in the first person. 

Anyways, I just like to talk. 

~PEACE~


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 27, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Ancient Aliens is filled with misinformation, opinion, bias, and the entire basis of the show depends on ratings, which means they will tell you anything and mask it in what looks like fact to get you to watch it.
> 
> A _real_ ancient aliens series wouldn't be a series, it would be one show, and it would be 2 minutes. They would have a guy stand in front of a camera and say "yeah, we have no physical evidence aliens have ever visited Earth, only speculation and thousands of layman's (people not trained in science) testimonies..".
> 
> ...


Your assumption is a fail. 
Not everyone that has an open mind is stupid or uneducated. Your arrogance is stupidity in itself. 

The truth is there are way to many possibilities to even consider them all. Is an omnipotent god really easier to believe in than little green martians? But yet billions of people still believe in God solving everything. 
What if aliens just found an adaptable and livable planet(i.e. earth). 
Perhaps they bred the native creatures for their entertainment and by consequence gave life to humans. Maybe they found humans after 1945's atomic cherry popping.
What if they use worm holes so distance is not an issue?
Perhaps they figured out the physics of particle entanglement and use that.
What if "aliens" are just humans or inhabitants of a earth in a parallel dimension? 
What if the reptilians aliens people talk about are just earthling creatures that evolved in the millions of years that reptiles walked the earth(i.e. dinosaurs). The evolved reptile race could have the technology to live under the ocean/ground or even outer space. Who the F**k knows? 

Though I can tell you being a history major, there are thousands of gaps in our "official" accepted history. Most of the real interesting texts get the gag order before publishing so the "laymen" never get a chance to hear about it. Best to believe that.

Humans trying to figure out things beyond his grasp is like expecting an ant to know how nuclear fusion works. Just because you can't understand something does not stop that thing from being reality. But it does mean you're living in the matrix, so lay back down and plug in.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 27, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Your assumption is a fail.
> Not everyone that has an open mind is stupid or uneducated. Your arrogance is stupidity in itself.


What would possibly lead you to think I said anything close to that at all?

To believe aliens have visited Earth is not "having an open mind", it's being naive and not accepting the evidence.

To believe aliens have not visited Earth is not "having a closed mind", it's accepting the evidence and remaining skeptical. 



thenotsoesoteric said:


> The truth is there are way to many possibilities to even consider them all. Is an omnipotent god really easier to believe in than little green martians? But yet billions of people still believe in God solving everything.
> What if aliens just found an adaptable and livable planet(i.e. earth).
> Perhaps they bred the native creatures for their entertainment and by consequence gave life to humans. Maybe they found humans after 1945's atomic cherry popping.
> What if they use worm holes so distance is not an issue?
> ...


What if any number of Hollywood SciFi movies were true?

Why do you feel it's better to practice science based on "what if" instead of what is? 



thenotsoesoteric said:


> Humans trying to figure out things beyond his grasp is like expecting an ant to know how nuclear fusion works. Just because you can't understand something does not stop that thing from being reality. But it does mean you're living in the matrix, so lay back down and plug in.


Just because you can imagine something doesn't make it a reality


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 27, 2013)

I wonder what type of alien visited Me? Could they be type 1 or type 2 or type 3? I have no idea. 

What do you guys think?

EDIT- If I were the King of the world I would turn us into type 1. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 27, 2013)

Da-fuck are you even talking about N?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 27, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I wonder what type of alien visited Me? Could they be type 1 or type 2 or type 3? I have no idea.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> ...


We think that no alien visited you, just hallucinations or false memories, or maybe a side effect of your meds (seriously). Just because we feel certainty doesn't make what we are certain of true. I've been absolutely certain of a few things in my life which turned out to be completely false. Another thing I noticed, in some posts you admit you're just a regular guy with a christ complex or that you're crazy, and in other posts you say with certainty you are christ. Which is it? Also, if you admit you're crazy, is it so hard to believe you hallucinate? Aren't crazy people notorious for hallucinating?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 27, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Da-fuck are you even talking about N?


If you know My Name, George, you should call Me George!

I'm wondering what type of alien I saw was. Was it a type 1 alien, a type 2 alien or a type 3 alien? I'm wondering what you guys think. 

Also, I said "I will turn us into a type 1". Because right now, we are a type 0 civilization. I would turn us into a type 1 civilization if I were the king of the world, which may never happen, but I can hope cant I?

I don't think I was ambiguous in My last post and I don't think I'm ambiguous in this post, so what don't you understand?

~PEACE~


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 27, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I wonder what type of alien visited Me? Could they be type 1 or type 2 or type 3? I have no idea.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> ...


Was his name Jesus?,there are lots of illegals near the border I hear.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 27, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What would possibly lead you to think I said anything close to that at all?
> 
> To believe aliens have visited Earth is not "having an open mind", it's being naive and not accepting the evidence.
> 
> ...


What evidence have you that aliens have not visited earth? I'm not saying that aliens visited earth either. I'm saying that nobody really knows if aliens have visited earth, except those to whom may have other experiences. There are thousands of legitimate claims out there that the "norm" will never accept. To assume that you or anybody else "knows" the truth is naive. 

I'm not sure what you mean by hollywood films, I'm not referring to movies I'm referring to quantum physics. Wormholes entangled particles all real concepts of science. 

And how do you think science works, by what if's not what is. If that was the case we would still be dying from infections and there would be no machinery of any kind. All these things come from our greatest gift as human, our imagination. 

I'm not trying to change your mind at all. I'm saying you got a lot to learn if you think you know it all, or that everything you hear scientist/scholar or see in a textbook is the truth. cheers.

PS. I'm in noway defending the OP, this dude is out there. And boy is he out there. Cheers OP, get them meds and take them.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 27, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> We think that no alien visited you, just hallucinations or false memories, or maybe a side effect of your meds (seriously).


I wouldn't be so certain and insist that these things happened if they did not. For example, I have no other "hallucinations" besides these ones. I never have hallucinated and went around telling people about it. 

OK, I just asked My mother "Can you think of any times that I have hallucinated?" And she said "The leprechaun on the roof." She knows that I believe I saw something on My neighbors roof too but she calls it a leprechaun. She thinks I was hallucinating when I say I saw something on My neighbors roof too. But that's the only thing she can think of that I have hallucinated. The point is that I don't go around hallucinating things. I have never hallucinated before or since. Unless you consider the UFOs that I saw and the 5 signs in the clouds that I saw in 2009 or the belief that I fulfilled prophecies. 

But I'm headstrong when it comes to seeing that being on My neighbors roof. 

You don't have to believe I saw anything, but believe the fact that I believe that I saw an alien. 



tyler.durden said:


> Just because we feel certainty doesn't make what we are certain of true.


That's right, you were not there when I had My alleged hallucination of that alien. As far as I know, I was the only one that saw that alien that day. But none of you were there to witness what I witnessed. 



tyler.durden said:


> I've been absolutely certain of a few things in my life which turned out to be completely false. Another thing I noticed, in some posts you admit you're just a regular guy with a christ complex or that you're crazy, and in other posts you say with certainty you are christ. Which is it?


I'm certain that I'm Christ because of My Christ complex and to many its crazy. So its all of the above. 

I guess I can only prove it to Myself that I am Christ. But why do I need to prove anything to anyone? I would like to prove it to the world but what then?



tyler.durden said:


> Also, if you admit you're crazy, is it so hard to believe you hallucinate? Aren't crazy people notorious for hallucinating?


I'm not a hallucinating crazy person. Its just that I'm eccentric because I love to talk about crazy things. I'm not the type of "crazy" person that hallucinates or lies. I'm the type of "crazy" person that believes in the wild things that just might be true. For example, I believe in some of the conspiracy theories and I believe in aliens and I believe I'm Christ. You know, crazy stuff like that.

In conclusion, the only things that I have ever "hallucinated" about was the 5 signs in the clouds, the UFOs and the alien that I saw. And you might think I'm delusional to think that I fulfilled prophecies too. But whatever. 

But what if I'm a reliable witness and the things I say are true? What kind of implications are there then?

It doesn't matter much what you guys believe. The real thing that matters is what really happened. And as long as I'm being truthful with Myself than that's what matters to Me. 



Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Was his name Jesus?,there are lots of illegals near the border I hear.


Your funny!

EDIT- I've been drinking tonight, so...

~PEACE~


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 28, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> We think that no alien visited you, just hallucinations or false memories, or maybe a side effect of your meds (seriously). Just because we feel certainty doesn't make what we are certain of true. I've been absolutely certain of a few things in my life which turned out to be completely false. Another thing I noticed, in some posts you admit you're just a regular guy with a christ complex or that you're crazy, and in other posts you say with certainty you are christ. Which is it? Also, if you admit you're crazy, is it so hard to believe you hallucinate? Aren't crazy people notorious for hallucinating?


I watched Nevaeh's YT and in my professional opinion as sister to someone who thinks he's Jesus..YOU Nevaeh, are an imposter! You don't have what you say you have. Ramblings though can be attributed to meds.IMO

EDIT: or sleep paralyses


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 28, 2013)

Evidence?! N doesn't go on evidence, he's just a borderland troll is what i think, gett'n our panties all up in a bunch lol. But i have to admit, it is fun sometimes.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 28, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Evidence?! N doesn't go on evidence, he's just a borderland troll is what i think, gett'n our panties all up in a bunch lol. But i have to admit, it is fun sometimes.


Z is your avatar..you?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 28, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> I watched Nevaeh's YT and in my professional opinion as sister to someone who thinks he's Jesus..YOU Nevaeh, are an imposter!


First of all, I'm glad you watched My youtube videos. I'm no actor so they aren't that great. I'm just Me. 

Did you learn anything from My youtube videos? I thought that I taught a lot of novel ideas that could help change the world. 

But I'm not an imposter. You might not believe that I am Christ but I certainly do. I'm not trying to "pull a fast one" on anyone, I'm simply stating what I believe is the truth. 

Maybe your brother is the real Christ. You should have yout brother make some youtube videos for us all to watch. Maybe your brother would be candid enough for everyone to believe in him? 

How about you make some youtube videos about what you would do to better change the world? 



schuylaar said:


> You don't have what you say you have. Ramblings though can be attributed to meds.IMO
> 
> EDIT: or sleep paralyses


What don't I have that I say I have? I really don't understand what you mean by that. I never said I had anything in the videos. I was simply trying to state ways that would benefit the world, especially things that are not well known. 



Zaehet Strife said:


> Evidence?! N doesn't go on evidence,


You should know by now that My Name is George, so call Me George, please.

I go by My evidence. My evidence is actual events that happened that I just don't have on video to share with you all. This debate would be going a lot different if I had all the things that I'm claiming on video. And they could have been caught on video too because they really happened, but I just never had a video camera. Just because something is not caught on video does not make it not a fact. In other words, most of the things that happen in our planet are not video taped but they are still fact. 



Zaehet Strife said:


> he's just a borderland troll is what i think,


If you call someone that likes to post in their own threads a troll than I guess I'm a troll. 




Zaehet Strife said:


> gett'n our panties all up in a bunch lol. But i have to admit, it is fun sometimes.


Its fun reading what I post? is what your saying? If so, that's My intentions. I hope everyone enjoys what I post because a true story is the best story, right?



schuylaar said:


> Z is your avatar..you?


I don't know who it is, but it almost looks like Ashton Kuther.

EDIT- Zaehet Strife has a crush on Ashton Kuther. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 28, 2013)

You are still not getting it..

Even if you had a video of what you saw, exactly to the T of how you described it, it wouldn't be enough evidence to say "yes, aliens have visited Earth". There are a million other things you dismiss without even bothering to consider. Distance, time, math, technology, and on and on and on and on onto a million... 

The fact that you think all this could simply be solved by showing a video clip is a reminder to everyone else that you do not understand the way science works or the way we come to rational conclusions about things.

Is _Avatar _evidence of Na'vi? Is _Aliens_ evidence of Xenomorphs? No? Then why would you think a video clip of what you think is an alien in a suit on your neighbors roof would be evidence of aliens?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 28, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You are still not getting it..




I don't think your getting it. 

I get it, but My words are not enough for some of you because of the outlandish claims that I'm making. Plus you guys are skeptical and I understand that. I would be skeptical too if someone was saying the things I'm saying. Even after My encounters, I would not believe everyone that said THEY saw UFOs or never mind seeing an alien. I probably wouldn't believe any people that say they saw an alien unless they had proof AKA evidence. It would have to be a real good "story" to convince Me that anyone saw an alien. I'm not saying that its not possible, I'm just saying that I would remain skeptical too because what are the actual chances of that? 

If I didn't witness these things for Myself, in the first person, than I bet I wouldn't believe it either. So I don't blame you guys for not believing Me. What I do want you all to believe is this- believe that I believe that I saw an alien or some being that was totally invisible and than translucent, and he was on top of My neighbors roof. Believe the fact that I believe I saw an alien. 

EDIT- You can say "George, I believe that YOU believe that YOU saw an alien."



Padawanbater2 said:


> Even if you had a video of what you saw, exactly to the T of how you described it, it wouldn't be enough evidence to say "yes, aliens have visited Earth". There are a million other things you dismiss without even bothering to consider. Distance, time, math, technology, and on and on and on and on onto a million...


Your right, even if I did have a video, it might not be enough for skeptics like you. But if some how he died on top of that roof and I had a body than what? What if I had a body of an alien? That would be irrefutable evidence, but I doubt I will ever get a body of an alien, at best I could have gotten a picture of that alien but I wasn't even thinking about busting out My cell phone camera at the time. 

You can believe anything you want, its your right, but I believe aliens have visited the earth because I believe that I actually saw one. 



Padawanbater2 said:


> The fact that you think all this could simply be solved by showing a video clip is a reminder to everyone else that you do not understand the way science works or the way we come to rational conclusions about things.


But if I had a body, or even a piece of the aliens "suit" than what would science have to say then?



Padawanbater2 said:


> Is _Avatar _evidence of Na'vi? Is _Aliens_ evidence of Xenomorphs? No? Then why would you think a video clip of what you think is an alien in a suit on your neighbors roof would be evidence of aliens?


I guarantee that if I got all the signs that I have been talking about on a video, then there would be believers. I'm not trying to convert anyone to believe anything but I do like to utter My opinions. Actually, I would like to convert people to believe in the truth, but that's all. And all I'm trying to do is speak what I believe is the truth to the best of My abilities. I have no reason to lie to you all. What difference does it make to Me if you believe what I'm saying or not? What do I have to gain besides better conversation with you all? 

So, you can believe what you all want to and I will believe what I want to. It doesn't matter, its just blogging that 99.999999999999% of the world has no idea about or doesn't cares about. To be honest, I was hoping that I would reach someone that might have some sort of influence to do something about the things I say, but My words are in vain and I'm just going to type whatever is on My mind. 

I'm typing for fun.

EDIT- I don't know why some of My text is green like Padas?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 28, 2013)

One way to ascertain if I really saw an alien or a very small person wearing an invisibility/translucent suit would be to look at the militaries most top secret and most advanced invisibility/translucent suit that the government has. If the military would let Me see what their most advanced invisibility/translucent suits can actually do than that might be able to answer the question whether I really did see an alien or not. For example, if the most advanced military invisibility suits can NOT do what I saw that being do than I did see an alien. If the government has invisibility technology that can do the exact same thing that I saw, than there is a possibility that it was a little tiny soldier that I saw on top of My neighbors roof that day.

That would be one way to ascertain what I saw. I highly doubt the military is going to show Me their most top secret invisibility technology, so its just wishful thinking. But what if? What does the government have? And how does that compare to what I saw that day?

We may never know what kind of technology the government has so I can only assume things. But that being I saw was around the 3-4 feet range if I'm not mistaken. 

EDIT- This is a moot point though because I doubt the government will ever show us their top secret technology. But this surely would ascertain the fact that I saw an alien or not. I would be able to compare the technology and see how it relates. If it was a person wearing an invisibility suit on top of My neighbors roof than I would be the first person to admit to it. The last thing I want to do is tell lies. I would rather tell the truth than look cool online. 

~PEACE~


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 28, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You are still not getting it..
> 
> Even if you had a video of what you saw, exactly to the T of how you described it, it wouldn't be enough evidence to say "yes, aliens have visited Earth". There are a million other things you dismiss without even bothering to consider. Distance, time, math, technology, and on and on and on and on onto a million...
> 
> ...


First of all I never said I believe Aliens have visited earth. So you are the one not getting it. 

I'm saying you and others have no more proof that aliens have not visited earth than people who claim that aliens have visited the earth. You don't have any more irrefutable proof than they do. 

I'm saying that "ALL" things are possible, the universe is infinite, and so infinite are the realities. 
People have seen flying machines that are not classified by any military outfit. Does that mean aliens, no. Could one of the possibilities by that it is "alien" material, yes. Just the same as it could be top secret weapons of some military complex. 

Again with the jump way off to the left. What makes you think I've ever seen a video clip of some idiot on the roof? Your just grabbing at straws now. 
What people claim they see is irrelevant. 

Like I said; where is this PROOF that aliens have never visited earth at any point in earths 4 billion years?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 28, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I would be skeptical too if someone was saying the things I'm saying.


Then why is it so hard for you to believe we remain skeptical? 



Nevaeh420 said:


> What I do want you all to believe is this- believe that I believe that I saw an alien or some being that was totally invisible and than translucent, and he was on top of My neighbors roof. Believe the fact that I believe I saw an alien.


Every person commenting knows that, but what you _believe_ happened is not always what did happen. Can you understand that? There is a discrepancy in what you believe happened and what actually happened.



Nevaeh420 said:


> What if I had a body of an alien?


Then that would be something scientists could test and confirm if its origins are extraterrestrial or not



Nevaeh420 said:


> You can believe anything you want, its your right, but I believe aliens have visited the earth because I believe that I actually saw one.


People think they see things all the time, that's hardly enough evidence for any rational person to conclude something is real



Nevaeh420 said:


> One way to ascertain if I really saw an alien or a very small person wearing an invisibility/translucent suit would be to look at the militaries most top secret and most advanced invisibility/translucent suit that the government has. If the military would let Me see what their most advanced invisibility/translucent suits can actually do than that might be able to answer the question whether I really did see an alien or not.


That wouldn't prove anything. False dichotomy; there are not only two options, either the military or aliens. What about some independent scientists somewhere developing cloaking technology? That is a billion times more likely than aliens. 



Nevaeh420 said:


> For example, if the most advanced military invisibility suits can NOT do what I saw that being do than I did see an alien.


This is an incorrect way to form a conclusion based on the evidence, you learn this growing up which leads me to believe you lack certain skills necessary for deductive reasoning. Why would it have to be either the military or aliens? Why couldn't someone else develop this technology?



thenotsoesoteric said:


> First of all I never said I believe Aliens have visited earth. So you are the one not getting it.


You are terribly confused, the response was to Nevaeah, I even quoted him



thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm saying you and others have no more proof that aliens have not visited earth than people who claim that aliens have visited the earth. You don't have any more irrefutable proof than they do.


How would you suggest someone prove a negative? 



thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm saying that "ALL" things are possible, the universe is infinite, and so infinite are the realities.
> People have seen flying machines that are not classified by any military outfit. Does that mean aliens, no. Could one of the possibilities by that it is "alien" material, yes. Just the same as it could be top secret weapons of some military complex.


It _could be _aliens, it _could be_ highly evolved beavers with higher intelligence than humans, it _could be_ multidimensional beings, it _could be_ figments of our imagination... it _could be_
ANYTHING. This is why we don't do science based on "could be" or "might be" or "maybe", we do science based on what *is*. 

So why is saying "it could be aliens" any more reasonable than any of those other examples I listed? Why do you lend it more credibility than the rest?



thenotsoesoteric said:


> Again with the jump way off to the left. What makes you think I've ever seen a video clip of some idiot on the roof? Your just grabbing at straws now.
> What people claim they see is irrelevant.


Again, you're terribly confused..



thenotsoesoteric said:


> Like I said; where is this PROOF that aliens have never visited earth at any point in earths 4 billion years?


The proof is the lack of any physical evidence of any kind, anywhere, at all, ever.

It is not my job to prove something didn't happen when I am not the one making the claim.

If you are claiming aliens have visited Earth, it is up to you to convince me.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 28, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Then why is it so hard for you to believe we remain skeptical?



To be honest, I'm a little disappointed because I'm telling a story that I believe is true and all I get is... I'm obviously not going to convince some of you guys of anything. So why should I even try when I have the "Burden of Proof" and I have no proof even for Myself besides what I saw those days. 




Padawanbater2 said:


> Every person commenting knows that, but what you _believe_ happened is not always what did happen. Can you understand that? There is a discrepancy in what you believe happened and what actually happened.


Well I'm glad that you all believe that I believe that I saw an alien. That's all I'm asking. 

I'm not infallible and I've been wrong about many things but I was NOT hallucinating nor have I ever hallucinated besides when I tripped on Salvia. But I didn't see aliens or anything like that when I tripped on Salvia, I just thought that I got sucked into the TV, but that was just a bad trip. 

I'm pretty sure that I'm telling the "story" of what happened pretty good, to the best of My abilities but words are not enough apparently. 



Padawanbater2 said:


> Then that would be something scientists could test and confirm if its origins are extraterrestrial or not


I highly doubt that I'll ever get an alien body, so that's out of the question. 



Padawanbater2 said:


> People think they see things all the time, that's hardly enough evidence for any rational person to conclude something is real


I don't see things that are not real. I have never been known to make up sightings of things that do not exist. 

It doesn't matter much anyways, I feel blessed that I had the privilege to see all that I have seen. As much as I would like to prove it, its obviously not going to happen because of lack of evidence, but it doesn't mean that it didn't actually happen. 



Padawanbater2 said:


> That wouldn't prove anything. False dichotomy; there are not only two options, either the military or aliens. What about some independent scientists somewhere developing cloaking technology? That is a billion times more likely than aliens.


For all I know, it could have been some independent scientist that were developing cloaking technology. I have no idea. That's a good point but I'm not so sure that it maybe be a solution because why would they visit Me? But than again, why would alien or the government visit Me with that same technology? I don't know, I just know that I saw what I saw. I know that I saw the 5 signs in the clouds and also the UFOs too. Or at least that's what I believe. 

I wouldn't say its a billion times more likely but its an option that I have not thought of because I don't know how advanced independent research is on invisibility suits. But look up in the sky and see how much room there is for anything. Look how much room there is on earth, and earth is just a speck of dust compared to the universe. We don't know where the aliens might be. We don't know where the aliens go. We don't know how fast they can travel. We don't know where the aliens might have alien bases. We don't know how big their population is. We just don't know. 



Padawanbater2 said:


> This is an incorrect way to form a conclusion based on the evidence, you learn this growing up which leads me to believe you lack certain skills necessary for deductive reasoning. Why would it have to be either the military or aliens? Why couldn't someone else develop this technology?
> [/COLOR]


My deductions are based on the evidence that I have seen. My deductions could be wrong but they could be right. This is something that can not be proven online or disproven online. We can only speculate what made those 5 signs in the clouds in 2009, we can only speculate what kind of craft were the UFOs that I saw, we can only speculate whether I saw an alien or a 3-4 foot person on My neighbors roof. But, as I have stated many times, I assume that it was aliens or some extremely smart race of beings that did these things to Me. 

If I'm a credible witness, which I believe I am, than some race of being knows how to manipulate the clouds that I saw in 2009. If I'm a credible witness than some race of beings knows how to put bright "lights" up in the sky that look exactly like UFOs. If I'm a credible witness than some race of beings knows how to make a 3-4 foot tall being completely invisible and also translucent. 

The question is, AM I A CREDIBLE WITNESS? If you have caught Me lying about anything I have said on RIU than call Me out on it. If not than maybe I actually believe what I say and maybe I'm a credible witness to actual events that have no clear answer at this point. 

You guys can say I'm delusional or I don't remember correctly all you want, but you were not there! You guys know that I'm not lying so I must be telling the truth to the best of My abilities.

~PEACE~


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 28, 2013)

I did misread that quote. Sorry bout that. But science does work on a "what if" basis along with "what is". This is how inventions work. Someone wonders "what if" I could split an atom, what if I could make a horseless carriage. So yes an open mind is needed for science to progress. There is a whole branch of science based on what if, what could be, etc... It is called theoretical sciences, i.e. theoretical physics. i.e. Albert Einstein. 

There are real scientific theories that deal with infinite universes. string theory and what not. If those theories are correct then ye there could be a world of beavers with highly developed. Whatever you can imagine is possible, if the universe is infinite.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 28, 2013)

The universe is not infinite


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 28, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The universe is not infinite


I'll go away and disagree with you there. Cheers.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 28, 2013)

^^ This back and forth reminded me of this clip - 

[video=youtube;BJlV49RDlLE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJlV49RDlLE[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 28, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'll go away and disagree with you there. Cheers.


According to the scientific consensus, there was a beginning to the universe, therefore, there is an end, the universe is not infinite, it's not a matter of agreeing or disagreeing, it's a matter of accepting

Do you accept the big bang theory is the best model of the universe?


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 29, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I did misread that quote. Sorry bout that. But science does work on a "what if" basis along with "what is". This is how inventions work. Someone wonders *"what if" I could split an atom, what if I could make a horseless carriage*. So yes an open mind is needed for science to progress. There is a whole branch of science based on what if, what could be, etc... It is called theoretical sciences, i.e. theoretical physics. i.e. Albert Einstein.
> 
> There are real scientific theories that deal with infinite universes. string theory and what not. If those theories are correct then ye there could be a world of beavers with highly developed. Whatever you can imagine is possible, if the universe is infinite.


Yes and then they used concrete scientific theories to make definitive predictions of how things will work in reality, then implemented those things.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 29, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> Z is your avatar..you?


Yeah that's me.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 29, 2013)

Ok, so I just got done looking at where I saw that little alien guy last year. I was sitting on the same bed as before, using the same exact BB gun, looking at the same roof with the same tree behind it. I watched for just about 20 minutes, I timed it. 

And you never guessed what happened next. Guess. Nothing happened out of the ordinary. There were no aliens that I could see. But I wasn't expecting to see any aliens because I have only saw an alien that one time last year. And there might have been aliens inside of the UFOs that I saw but I couldn't see any, it was just bright bluish lights. 

But for all I know, I could be living on top of a huge alien colony. For all I know, aliens could have a huge alien base underneath My feet. They could be living down in underground cites maybe thousands of feet below My feet. I have no idea where the aliens are but I do know that they exist and I believe they visited Me. But I'm sure there are many types of races of aliens, so God only knows what type of aliens visited Me last year. But anyways, I doubt there is an alien colony beneath My feet but its possible. If the aliens do have alien bases on the earth its most likely underground or under the ocean floor where they are protected and can remain undetected. 

For all I know, there could be no aliens on the earth now or for all I know the aliens could have overthrown the government in a coy way. To be blunt, I would rather have the aliens overthrow the government to be honest with you guys because at least then we would be serving a higher power, or higher powers. I wonder how that would work. Or how do their governments work? I wonder how close the aliens are to earth, for example, where is their closest home planet? Or even, how close is just one alien to earth?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 29, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Yeah that's me.


That's not you! Can you prove Me wrong?

If that's you than you look like Ashton Kutcher. Maybe your him? HAHA! 

~PEACE~


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 29, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Ok, so I just got done looking at where I saw that little alien guy last year. I was sitting on the same bed as before, using the same exact BB gun, looking at the same roof with the same tree behind it. I watched for just about 20 minutes, I timed it.
> 
> And you never guessed what happened next. Guess. Nothing happened out of the ordinary. There were no aliens that I could see. But I wasn't expecting to see any aliens because I have only saw an alien that one time last year. And there might have been aliens inside of the UFOs that I saw but I couldn't see any, it was just bright bluish lights.
> 
> ...


Do you ever talk to anyone about any of this in real life? Like your friends? If so, what do they tell you?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 29, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> According to the scientific consensus, there was a beginning to the universe, therefore, there is an end, the universe is not infinite, it's not a matter of agreeing or disagreeing, it's a matter of accepting
> 
> Do you accept the big bang theory is the best model of the universe?


The big bang explains the matter that is contain in the universe, but where did the big bang occur. It had to occur in a place in time and space, just didn't happen out of nothing. And this is what I mean. We as humans can not conceive what was before the big bang, but in order for the big bang to happen there had to be a catalyst, yes? So when and where does that begin and end. 
I do not accept the we as human can measure this expanding space we are in, as popular science would lead one to believe. 
We have NO idea when everything started, those are called theories, You know "what if's".

It really is a silly thing to be arguing over, I'm sure know the facts that you and the other Guy incognito guy are referring, I've taken my share of biology,physics courses in college. But there is not always such a thing as concrete proof in theoretical sciences. Again scientist know that particles can be entangled, then moved to isolated areas and once you check the polarity of one particle it automatic sets the polarity of the other particle, but scientist can not explain why. Many things out there and following Okham's razor is not always the best solution, but nor should one just give up and settle on "it's aliens", search for the truth and be skeptical of those that are content with the accepted knowledge.

The other post should have read: I'll go ahead and disagree...... My grammar is horrid.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 29, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> Yes and then they used concrete scientific theories to make definitive predictions of how things will work in reality, then implemented those things.


Duh! It starts with a "what if" and ends with "what is". Imagination is man kinds greatest gift. Without it we would still be animals!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 29, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Do you ever talk to anyone about any of this in real life? Like your friends? If so, what do they tell you?


I reserve My crazy talk for the internet, or you guys. 

I have talked about aliens with them but they don't have much to say because they cant really relate. And honestly, I don't think they can handle this kind of conversation. 

EDIT- Pada, the known universe might not be infinite but there could be many other universes; because space is infinite. How could there ever be an end to space? and if there is an end then what is beyond those borders? Do you know what I mean? So if someone says the universe is infinite, they might mean that space is infinite. 

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 29, 2013)

> thenotsoesoteric said:
> 
> 
> > The big bang explains the matter that is contain in the universe, but where did the big bang occur. It had to occur in a place in time and space, just didn't happen out of nothing.
> ...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 29, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I reserve My crazy talk for the internet, or you guys.


How did we get so lucky???



> I have talked about aliens with them but they don't have much to say because they cant really relate. And honestly, I don't think they can handle this kind of conversation.


They are getting more difficult for me, as well...



> EDIT- Pada, the known universe might not be infinite but there could be many other universes; because space is infinite. How could there ever be an end to space? and if there is an end then what is beyond those borders? Do you know what I mean? So if someone says the universe is infinite, they might mean that space is infinite.


[video=youtube;dG1JpC5jels]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dG1JpC5jels[/video]


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 29, 2013)

I just don't really feel that humans are really measuring the universe as a whole, I believe humans are measuring what we can observe in space, i.e. the remnants of the big bang, but what is that void that the "universe" is expanding into?. It can not be just nothing, Just like the big bang just could not happen if there was nothing there to cause it. I put "universe" in quotes because scientist want to consider the collective galaxies around us as the whole universe. I do not believe that. I think the universe is beyond our comprehension at this time in our evolutionary path. I feel there are other dimensions right here that we can not perceive and that the bigger picture is out of our realm at the moment. 

My professors never really had good comebacks to a lot of the questions I would pose throughout school, but we still had a lot of good conversations. They would repeat that tired line of "science is facts that can be proven", that science uses specific dates not ball park figures, but they will say confidently that this fossil is x million years old give or take x amount of years. Ask them how they know, they say radiocarbon dating or laws of superposition, but how do you prove the results are right. You don't, you ball park estimate. Are these estimations repeatable and show similar results, yes, but it is still a ball park guess that can not be proven at all.(why radiocarbon dating evidence is not permissible in a court of law in the USA) 

The riddles of space are ones that are open to debate, that is half the fun of it. I take the motto of Hasan of the hashshasins 1094 ad "Nothing is real and all is allowed." Ancient knowledge of the secret societies. 

Like I said I'm a history major, not an astrophysicist, so I just piece together the fact I do know of the past to make educated guesses. After all the gaps and unexplained, not to mention all the misinformation that is being propagated still by schools all throughout the USA, both past and present. Things like pilgrims settling America in present, or white society teaching that African American were inferior to whites. 

I take everything I hear with a grain of salt. Nice chatting with the different minds. Cheers guys.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 29, 2013)

I think the age of the universe is gunna keep getting pushed back until finally scientists will just say "We dont fuckin know man!" lol. 

I have the same opinion as you about the expanding universe, thenotsoesoteric. The void that the universe is expanding into cant just be completely nothing going on forever and ever. Have scientists actually pin pointed the edge of the universe or is that just an estimate based on the light they can observe? Perhaps theres no infinite void and no matter how far we go we're always going to find matter and galaxies, but that doesnt really fit well with the big bang theory, that might suggest the universe always existed, which is could have but I still side with the big bang. 

This picture gets me thinking sometimes. When/if the big bang happened, no matter got splattered in this 1 billion light year wide area in space, its nuts. Some scientists theorize that its an alternate universe. Now I dont believe this and its a big "what if" but maybe its the shadow of what ever created the big bang and decided to stick around and watch the magic happen while saying "Hold my beer, watch this!" lol.







(edit) I also dont think that there was less than nothing when the big bang happened, I dont agree with that part of the big bang theory. I think its the product of something that existed before, maybe long before, maybe its the result of the death of a previous universe.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 29, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> This picture gets me thinking sometimes. When/if the big bang happened, no matter got splattered in this 1 billion light year wide area in space, its nuts. Some scientists theorize that its an alternate universe. Now I dont believe this and its a big "what if" but maybe its the shadow of what ever created the big bang and decided to stick around and watch the magic happen while saying "Hold my beer, watch this!" lol.



This is a picture of dust/debris in front of the star field behind it, it's not illuminated because there are no nearby light sources close enough to light any of it up, so what you get is the same thing you get when a cloud passes in front of the sun on Earth


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;DClEXO0pCZ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DClEXO0pCZ4[/video]

Simple 4 min video. May help you guys learn some stuff.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;FY85eExk7Zo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FY85eExk7Zo[/video]


I just got off the phone with Moller, and he admits to visiting Neveah from a saucer and spying on him from a nearby rooftop. He said it's because he knows he is christ. So, we were both wrong and right, no aliens, but George is the son of god. Didn't see any of this coming...


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 30, 2013)

^^^
You know the guy that has that has to have a small Anthony.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 30, 2013)

I love this. It's made me really think.

[video=youtube;qikjljlbTQw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qikjljlbTQw[/video]

This one is longer but goes into a little more detail.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeJoVeKSsyA


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 30, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I just don't really feel that humans are really measuring the universe as a whole, I believe humans are measuring what we can observe in space, i.e. the remnants of the big bang, but what is that void that the "universe" is expanding into?. It can not be just nothing, Just like the big bang just could not happen if there was nothing there to cause it. I put "universe" in quotes because scientist want to consider the collective galaxies around us as the whole universe. I do not believe that. I think the universe is beyond our comprehension at this time in our evolutionary path. I feel there are other dimensions right here that we can not perceive and that the bigger picture is out of our realm at the moment.
> 
> My professors never really had good comebacks to a lot of the questions I would pose throughout school, but we still had a lot of good conversations. They would repeat that tired line of "science is facts that can be proven", that science uses specific dates not ball park figures, but they will say confidently that this fossil is x million years old give or take x amount of years. Ask them how they know, they say radiocarbon dating or laws of superposition, but how do you prove the results are right. You don't, you ball park estimate. Are these estimations repeatable and show similar results, yes, but it is still a ball park guess that can not be proven at all.(why radiocarbon dating evidence is not permissible in a court of law in the USA)
> 
> ...


Do you have any citations to prove it's not admissible in a court of law in the USA? I can't think of a single scenario that you would even want to use it in a court of law.

I have heard a lot of intelligent astrophysicists explain the universe, and you are contradicting their theories and explanations. By your own admission you are not an astrophysicist. Not understanding something doesn't give you carte blanche to make up your own theories. I'm sorry you don't accept that time/space don't exist outside of the universe. You seem to have nothing supporting your theories other than a gut feeling.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 30, 2013)

I have real life experiences that are "unexplainable". I don't waste my time to go into it because in life you have to see it to believe it. My experiences have nothing to do with space or aliens, but still I know what I experienced and no amount of people's claims will change that. 

If you want to go fact check answers are out there. I'm not positive of what documentary it was, but it was about the shroud of the turin and it's authenticity in which someone radiocarbon dated. Though I could be mistaken, I will say fairly.

And I guess if a lot of scientist say it is true, then it is true. 

I mean when in the history of mankind have the elites kept true knowledge while filling the heads of the masses with BS? That whole world being flat thing. Elites have known about the "new" world since the days of the Greeks (again I forgot the grecian's it may have been archimedes who figured out the curve of the earth some 2000 years ago) and possible before that, but yet the common masses still were told that the world ends and other BS.

Explain then where the big bang took place, if not somewhere?

Think of it like this, The emptiness or void that the big bang happened in is unlimited, that is how our "universe" is expanding. There is something or some space for it to expand into. Scientist right now are only measuring the expansion, not what it is expanding into. 
It is the same idea if your standing in a pitch dark building with multiply floors and your standing in one room downstairs with all the doors closed. Once you light your candle, you can know see as far as the candles light is shining. Well how are you going to measure the rest of the building that you are standing in, when you can only see as far as the candles light will shine. 

Hope that clarifies what I'm talking about when I say we humans do not have the ability to measure the universe, nor can we measure thing out of our perception like dimension outside of the three or four we can observe, so who knows what lay in other dimension right here on earth let alone the depths of space.

This is were humans are in the universe. The big bang created light so we could see in the dark, but we can't see past were that light is available. So how are we supposed to measure what lay beyond the edge of the big bang. And where does the expansion of the universe reach the end? Infinite to our comprehension. IMO. 

* Experts have been wrong in the past, and a lot have chastised those with different views from their own. 
One example is N. Tesla, a serbian immigrant that had "mad" visions of the inventions he came up with( you know what if's). While he originated wireless communication, electric motors, and AC. All of which some other white American has credit for in history books. Westinghouse had Tesla work for him and so Tesla patents became Westinghouse's patents. Long story short Edison and others did not embrace Tesla'a genius, instead they discredited him so much so, that American textbooks in college still give Westinghouse credit for tesla's inventions, and Tesla died broke in a hospital or a kind old folks home type deal if you will.
If it happen i the past it happens now as well. 

That is why I say my knowledge of the past helps me to gauge what I see and what I believe. I'm not saying that the minds behind the current theories of the universe are lying or that their not geniuses or that their not on the right track. 
I just think there is more to the universe than what is visible thanks to the light and energy created by the big bang. Like I said, where is the universe expanding into? 
That space that the "universe" is expanding into is still the universe IMO, so no the universe is not expanding but merely the light, matter, and energy from the big bang are expanding into the universe. instead of the universe expanding into nothing, so it would be in a sense creating what ever it is expanding into. Which is also possible. 
Cheers.


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 30, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I have real life experiences that are "unexplainable". I don't waste my time to go into it because in life you have to see it to believe it. My experiences have nothing to do with space or aliens, but still I know what I experienced and no amount of people's claims will change that.


You sound suspiciously like nevaeh. Completely rigid and unwilling to accept any evidence to change your view, your mind is made up based on your personal experience. I guess that is the end of this discussion.



thenotsoesoteric said:


> If you want to go fact check answers are out there. I'm not positive of what documentary it was, but it was about the shroud of the turin and it's authenticity in which someone radiocarbon dated. Though I could be mistaken, I will say fairly.


That is not how this works. YOU are the one that made the claim, not me. I did try to fact check it and I cannot find anything about carbon dating not being admissible in court. Until you can provide evidence to support your claim I will assume it is false.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 30, 2013)

I believe space is infinite. And if space is infinite than that means there is a whole lot of space. With that being said, our known universe could be an infinitesimally small point in this space. And if God or whatever created this big bang, than whos to say God, or whatever, didn't create an "infinite" amount of big bangs in an infinitely large amount of space? The other universes could be so far apart that they will never be detected by other universes because space just goes on forever. And if the universes are 10^9999999999999999999999999999999999(etc) light years apart then what does that matter to the Creator of the universes? The Creator might have placed the universes so far apart for a good reason. But I believe the fact still is that the known universe is expanding into empty space, but its still space that can not have an end. If space did have an end then what would be beyond those borders?

We may never know what is beyond our known universe, but if the Creator can make one universe from "nothing" than who is to say that He hasn't created an "infinite" amount. Whos to say the Creator hasn't been making big bangs or universes for an "infinite" amount of time? Whos to say the Creator doesn't still make big bangs or universes and will continue forever? 

This all might just be speculation but there might be some truth to it. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 30, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> I just got off the phone with Moller, and he admits to visiting Neveah from a saucer and spying on him from a nearby rooftop. He said it's because he knows he is christ. So, we were both wrong and right, no aliens, but George is the son of god. Didn't see any of this coming...


Well, that explains everything. 

Mystery solved thanks to Tyler Durden!

End of debate, LMAO!



NietzscheKeen said:


> ^^^
> You know the guy that has that has to have a small Anthony.


Your saying the guy with the flying car has a small penis?



guy incognito said:


> You sound suspiciously like nevaeh. .


You can call Me George. That's short for Christ George Manuel Oliveira, which is My title and full Name. 

But I can assure you that I'm not him. I'm not the only crazy person on the internet you know. But you should welcome the crazies because they might just have something good to say that's crazy cool. I would rather talk to crazies that have positive new things to say than a bunch of assholes. 

~PEACE~


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 30, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I believe space is infinite. And if space is infinite than that means there is a whole lot of space. With that being said, our known universe could be an infinitesimally small point in this space. And if God or whatever created this big bang, than whos to say God, or whatever, didn't create an "infinite" amount of big bangs in an infinitely large amount of space? The other universes could be so far apart that they will never be detected by other universes because space just goes on forever. And if the universes are 10^9999999999999999999999999999999999(etc) light years apart than what does that matter to the Creator of the universes? The Creator might have placed the universes so far apart for a good reason. But I believe the fact still is that the known universe is expanding into empty space, but its still space that can not have an end. If space did have an end then what would be beyond those borders?
> 
> We may never know what is beyond our known universe, but if the Creator can make one universe from "nothing" than who is to say that He hasn't created an "infinite" amount. Whos to say the Creator hasn't been making big bangs or universes for an "infinite" amount of time? Whos to say the Creator doesn't still make big bangs or universes and will continue forever?
> 
> ...


There you go again. You have demonstrated again and again that you have no criteria for accepting something as a belief. You believe space is infinite. You simply leave it at that and then go on for 2 paragraphs with the ramblings of a delusional mind. What leads you to believe space is infinite? How did you get to that conclusion?


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 30, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> But I can assure you that I'm not him. I'm not the only crazy person on the internet you know. But you should welcome the crazies because they might just have something good to say that's crazy cool. I would rather talk to crazies that have positive new things to say than a bunch of assholes.
> 
> ~PEACE~


I will refer to you as nevaeh only. You certainly are not the only crazy person I know. You are welcome to converse with me, but leave the bullshit at the door.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 30, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> There you go again. You have demonstrated again and again that you have no criteria for accepting something as a belief. You believe space is infinite. You simply leave it at that and then go on for 2 paragraphs with the ramblings of a delusional mind. What leads you to believe space is infinite? How did you get to that conclusion?


I believe space is infinite because its the best guess that I have. 

I have come to that conclusion because our universe is expanding into something, (as others have stated here). And I believe our universe is expanding into space. Now, now how could this space ever end? What would be beyond those borders of space? I'm not a scientist and I don't know for certain, but I'm going to take a wild guess and say that there is a whole lot of space beyond our known universe. It might be totally void of anything but its still wide open space, or room for the universe to expand into. This is just conjecture because I don't know all the answers but its My best guess. 



guy incognito said:


> I will refer to you as nevaeh only. You certainly are not the only crazy person I know. You are welcome to converse with me, but leave the bullshit at the door.


But you are WELCOME to refer to Me as George. I like that better but I doubt you care.

I'm so grateful that I'm allowed to converse with you, THANKS!

But seriously, I like you Guy, and I think your an alright guy (pun intended) in My book!

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 30, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> There you go again. You have demonstrated again and again that you have no criteria for accepting something as a belief. You believe space is infinite. You simply leave it at that and then go on for 2 paragraphs with the ramblings of a delusional mind. What leads you to believe space is infinite? How did you get to that conclusion?


Exactly. 

He wants to believe something, therefore it is.

Although, it must be comforting to be able to delude oneself into believing false conclusions to support ones insane ideas. 

Nevaeh starts with his conclusion; "Space is infinite", because that's what he wants to believe. Then he (poorly) attempts to construct some sort of hypothesis as to why that conclusion is correct. It's completely fucking backwards, and makes absolutely zero sense. 

It's the same logical pathway he follows in a lot of his reasoning. 

I guess you can't teach an old dog new critical thinking skills.


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 30, 2013)

We don't know exactly what the universe is expanding into but I think you are more right than wrong. If there is not just our one universe, then there must be something outside of it. I looked before but could not find the quote where Michio Kaku is talking about our concept of 'nothing' and the concept of 'space.' He's standing inside NASA's huge vacuum chamber and pointing out that even if every particle of air is removed from the room, that is one level of nothingness, but not only do we have virtual particle pairs popping into existence but we still have space, we still have measurable dimensions. He points out that if it is measurable, then it is not nothing, empty space itself is a thing. 
He then goes on to explain what you were saying, that the universe is expanding into something, but it is not 3 dimensional space, because that's what our universe is made up of, so it is another level of nothing, a void that is either dimensionless or possibly higher dimensions. 

When talking about measurements, most cosmologists agree with you about measuring the observable universe, that there could be more out there but has already expanded past the point where light would ever reach us, making a boundary condition. The 13.7 billion year radius is not the size of the universe but the Hubble distance, a boundary, past which we cannot learn anything about since we will never see the light from objects beyond that border. 
Here's a good article that points out even astronomers get it wrong when discussing these things. http://www.mso.anu.edu.au/~charley/papers/LineweaverDavisSciAm.pdf


It is very possible that we can still get evidence of things that occur beyond our universe. The whole investigation into why gravity appears so weak is one of those things that could lead to evidence of other dimensions. So just because we cannot see light beyond the Hubble distance, do not give up on the possibility that nature could reveal herself in other ways. 
http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/the-start-of-the-universe-with-string-theory.html


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 30, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> You sound suspiciously like nevaeh. Completely rigid and unwilling to accept any evidence to change your view, your mind is made up based on your personal experience. I guess that is the end of this discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> That is not how this works. YOU are the one that made the claim, not me. I did try to fact check it and I cannot find anything about carbon dating not being admissible in court. Until you can provide evidence to support your claim I will assume it is false.


You make no sense at all, I sound nothing like Nevah. I simply explained my take. I never once said my thoughts were set in stone, In fact I believe I said ALL things are possible. 

I've seen every Youtube video, interview with tyson/hawkins and so on. I made valid points that you cannot refute so you just call me names. I can see who is the one with the closed mind that is already made up, and it is not me. Good luck in school, next month.

You type radiocarbon dating allowable in court in yahoo search and many results pop up, it's amazing: Here is one from eopinions.
There are ten reported federal cases which make reference to carbon dating. They occur outside of South Caroline. You can review them here: http://tinyurl.com/8yp2odfhttp://tinyurl.com/8yp2odf 

And on that very same page that popped up guess what was third on the list?: http://www.shroud.com/nature.htm
Like I said I may have remembered wrong on the permissibility of the carbon dating results that the research team came up with, but I'm sure it was something to the tune of "this doesn't prove anything" legally.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 30, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> We don't know exactly what the universe is expanding into but I think you are more right than wrong. If there is not just our one universe, then there must be something outside of it. I looked before but could not find the quote where Michio Kaku is talking about our concept of 'nothing' and the concept of 'space.' He's standing inside NASA's huge vacuum chamber and pointing out that even if every particle of air is removed from the room, that is one level of nothingness, but not only do we have virtual particle pairs popping into existence but we still have space, we still have measurable dimensions. He points out that if it is measurable, then it is not nothing, empty space itself is a thing.
> He then goes on to explain what you were saying, that the universe is expanding into something, but it is not 3 dimensional space, because that's what our universe is made up of, so it is another level of nothing, a void that is either dimensionless or possibly higher dimensions.
> 
> When talking about measurements, most cosmologists agree with you about measuring the observable universe, that there could be more out there but has already expanded past the point where light would ever reach us, making a boundary condition. The 13.7 billion year radius is not the size of the universe but the Hubble distance, a boundary, past which we cannot learn anything about since we will never see the light from objects beyond that border.
> ...


Sounds a lot like what I was saying, Cheers Gotta love Michio Kaku. So Guy Homer Simpson again I say you make no sense, since my views are shared by other theorist.


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 30, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You make no sense at all, I sound nothing like Nevah. I simply explained my take. I never once said my thoughts were set in stone, In fact I believe I said ALL things are possible.
> 
> I've seen every Youtube video, interview with tyson/hawkins and so on. I made valid points that you cannot refute so you just call me names. I can see who is the one with the closed mind that is already made up, and it is not me. Good luck in school, next month.
> 
> ...


I did do a search and a whole lot of stuff popped up, and not a single page I read said that radio carbon dating was not permissible in court.

I am also reading the court cases you just posted and I still have yet to find any evidence to support that claim. In fact the first case that I just spent about 10 minutes reading through seems to use radiocarbon dating of the skeleton in question. It should be far more readily accessible, especially if you are putting the onus on others to verify your claim.

Also what names did I call you? I said you sound like nevaeh. 



thenotsoesoteric said:


> I never once said my thoughts were set in stone, In fact I believe I said ALL things are possible.


This is what you said. Which BTW I think sounds suspiciously like nevaeh.



> but still I know what I experienced and no amount of people's claims will change that.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 30, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> I did do a search and a whole lot of stuff popped up, and not a single page I read said that radio carbon dating was not permissible in court.
> 
> I am also reading the court cases you just posted and I still have yet to find any evidence to support that claim. In fact the first case that I just spent about 10 minutes reading through seems to use radiocarbon dating of the skeleton in question. It should be far more readily accessible, especially if you are putting the onus on others to verify your claim.
> 
> ...


You are a child. I stated several times that I could very well be mistaken about the permissibility, after my first post about. 

And this stupid stuff about "BTW that sounds similar to that nutjob".... I've only read two sentences in that guy's sad attempt at attention, some nutty ass posts about him seeing an alien on the roof or some dumb crap. 

If you are indulging Nevaeh by reading his post and responding to him, that says more about your mentality then it does his. 

I said my views and opinions are molded by my experiences with a couple of those experiences being unexplainable. I don't go into what those events were because that is irrelevant to this conversation.

Calling me completely rigid, is calling me names. Your opinion based on a couple post.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 30, 2013)

Guy, I think youre right.There are no reply quotes between Neveah and Esoteric from what Ive seen.Neveah reply quotes almost everything he responds to...The Not so Neveah suckpuppetry seems to be afoot,,,,but I could be wrong eh George?


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 30, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You are a child. I stated several times that I could very well be mistaken about the permissibility, after my first post about.
> 
> And this stupid stuff about "BTW that sounds similar to that nutjob".... I've only read two sentences in that guy's sad attempt at attention, some nutty ass posts about him seeing an alien on the roof or some dumb crap.
> 
> ...


You are right, I think my judgement was too harsh and too premature.

Nevaeh only has about 5 different post though. He tends to repeat himself.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 30, 2013)

As far as we can tell, the universe is going to expand exponentially. Not only is the universe expanding, but the speed in which it expands has continued to increase since the time the measurement was possible. There may be a point in space time when/where it will stop, or regress back in on itself. No one knows for sure. 

But it is fun to make fun of people who feel certain about things that are apparently not certain... lol!

Tell me you know the universe is infinite, that this is the only universe, that this is a multiverse, that we have souls, that god exists, that you know what happens when you die and i will kindly smirk in your direction, and wink... because both you, and i, know... we know that you don't really know any of those questions with certainty. 

It's both funny, sad, exhilarating and scary all at the same time... to accept that which we do not know, and to abandon our cocoon of faith in something for which we cannot be certain of.


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 30, 2013)

I think the whole known universe is really just a little jewel on a cat's collar. I saw it in a documentary.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 31, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> You are right, I think my judgement was too harsh and too premature.
> 
> Nevaeh only has about 5 different post though. He tends to repeat himself.


No hard feelings mate, just here for a little stoned conversation. It is all in good taste.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 31, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> We don't know exactly what the universe is expanding into but I think you are more right than wrong.


Thanks Mindphuk.

I try and be more right than wrong all the time. The key words there is that "I try". 



thenotsoesoteric said:


> And this stupid stuff about "BTW that sounds similar to that nutjob".... I've only read two sentences in that guy's sad attempt at attention, some nutty ass posts about him seeing an alien on the roof or some dumb crap.
> .


I try and just talk about crazy things on RIU because My life is boring and I need an escape from the mundane, and talking about crazy things helps Me vent.

But I'll take that as a complement because I purposely say crazy things. But I'm not a "nutjob", I'm just a little eccentric. 

EDIT- Only I can call Myself a nutjob. Thank you very much!



Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Guy, I think youre right.There are no reply quotes between Neveah and Esoteric from what Ive seen.Neveah reply quotes almost everything he responds to...The Not so Neveah suckpuppetry seems to be afoot,,,,but I could be wrong eh George?


Thanks for calling Me George again! 

But I'm not "thenotsoesoteric" if that's what you mean. But I don't know exactly what you mean. What does suckpuppetry mean?

I try and respond to everything that I can share My 2 cents on. But not everything, but you guys see what I post. 



guy incognito said:


> Nevaeh only has about 5 different post though. He tends to repeat himself.


Well, lets see. This thread is about aliens. And I have only seen one alien in My life, and I've only seen UFOs once in My life too. So I don't have the longest story about My alien encounters besides what happened. I'm trying to keep the thread on topic about aliens so I interject about My alien encounters every so often. 

I'm trying to get to the bottom of what I saw. I'm looking for rational explanations of what I literally saw. I'm looking for answers here too. 

But I'm still going to be repeating Myself when it comes to the subject about aliens because I have a very limited experience with the aliens. But I do like to tell My true story, even if its relatively short. 

EDIT- My 5 posts are the best 5 posts that a human could ever make, so there. HAHA!



Zaehet Strife said:


> As far as we can tell, the universe is going to expand exponentially. Not only is the universe expanding, but the speed in which it expands has continued to increase since the time the measurement was possible.


I don't have a clue, but I wonder if some of the galaxies are traveling faster than the speed of light relative to each other if they are on the opposite side of the universe. I wonder what kind of implications (about time travel) there are for galaxies traveling faster than the speed of light on opposite ends of the universe? And they are going to keep traveling faster, every day of the year, I guess. Right? 

As far as time travel goes, what would that mean if galaxies were traveling faster than the speed of light relative to each other? 



guy incognito said:


> I think the whole known universe is really just a little jewel on a cat's collar. I saw it in a documentary.


Its funny because I remember the "little jewel on a cats collar" from the movie "Men In Black" or M.I.B. That was no documentary, but it was a decent movie about "aliens".

~PEACE~


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 31, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Its funny because I remember the "little jewel on a cats collar" from the movie "Men In Black" or M.I.B. That was no documentary, but it was a decent movie about "aliens".
> 
> ~PEACE~


No i'm pretty sure it was a documentary. It's the only reasonable explanation.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 31, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> No i'm pretty sure it was a documentary. It's the only reasonable explanation.


Pretty similar? Yes?

[youtube]P7ojSW5pODk[/youtube]

~PEACE~


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 31, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Thanks Mindphuk.
> 
> I try and be more right than wrong all the time. The key words there is that "I try".


Thanks for what? I was posting in response to thenotsoesoteric , not you.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 31, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> I think the whole known universe is really just a little jewel on a cat's collar. I saw it in a documentary.


That is so much more cool of an idea than what most people can come up with on this forum.

Most people think a man in the sky made it, or that it was always here...lol. How fuckin unoriginal.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 31, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> That is so much more cool of an idea than what most people can come up with on this forum.
> 
> Most people think a man in the sky made it, or that it was always here...lol. How fuckin unoriginal.


Honestly, that's what blows my mind the most...

The universe, it's origins, the whole explanation of life itself is so much more interesting than the bullshit stories ancient man came up with, yet people don't see it, they don't believe it.. 

The story through the scientific looking glass is.. beautiful. It's awe inspiring.. 

The fact that you came from a star is unimaginably more interesting compared to religion... I just wish more people could see it..


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 31, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Thanks Mindphuk.
> 
> I try and be more right than wrong all the time. The key words there is that "I try".
> 
> ...




Lol,I was feeling tipsy when I wrote that,U may want to disregard what I wrote in the heat of the moment.I know your an original and not a sockpuppet maker.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 1, 2013)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Lol,I was feeling tipsy when I wrote that,U may want to disregard what I wrote in the heat of the moment.I know your an original and not a sockpuppet maker.


That is why they call alcohol "stupid juice". 

If you had the desire to learn whether I was the alter ego of a rabble-rouser, then all you had to do was click on my avatar and check out my profile and you would see no little kid remarks or other juvenile antics in some desperate ploy for attention. The reason you see no post between nevaeh and myself, is because I can smell Bullshit from a mile away and I can tell when people are just making shit up to be cool. I don't respond to those sort of minds. 

&#8203;It is sad that people jump to such paranoid conclusions.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 1, 2013)

Yes Esoteric, alcohol makes people do and say things they otherwise wouldnt,obviously,I should probably cut down on my drinking,I get a bit to impulsive for my own good,,,,that is why I stated to disregard that post in particular.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm a recovered alcoholic so I've been down that road. Without weed I'd still be downing a 6 pack a night. Sorry I could have been less intrusive. I just hate how the elite use alcohol to keep us mind numb so they can pluck our bones clean. My little vendetta. Cheers.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Aug 1, 2013)

Six beers a day isn't an alcoholic......


----------



## kpmarine (Aug 1, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Six beers a day isn't an alcoholic......


Agreed, all the alcoholics I know would have asked "Six beers? Where's the rest of the 30 pack hidden?".


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Aug 1, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> That is so much more cool of an idea than what most people can come up with on this forum.
> 
> Most people think a man in the sky made it, or that it was always here...lol. How fuckin unoriginal.


I think I remember you saying quite passionately that "What if the universe always existed?" back in the day some time. Im pretty sure it was you lol.


----------



## guy incognito (Aug 1, 2013)

If you drink 6 beers every day you probably have a problem. Not as severe as someone drinking a 5th or a case, but still a problem.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Aug 2, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I think I remember you saying quite passionately that "What if the universe always existed?" back in the day some time. Im pretty sure it was you lol.


As well as many, many other questions i ponder throughout the days... Passionately said; i do not give myself answers to questions that i really don't know, i would rather not lie to myself and believe my lie to be true. For all i know the universe may have just always existed, or maybe not. This may be a dream, or simulation, or maybe one of the infinite ideas that humankind can come up with about the universe.

Some ideas are more cool than others, but it is all based on personal opinion on which idea is more cool than the other.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Aug 2, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> If you drink 6 beers every day you probably have a problem. Not as severe as someone drinking a 5th or a case, but still a problem.


Yea a problem with awesomeness!!! lol


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 2, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Six beers a day isn't an alcoholic......


If you black out on 6 then it can be.. not the amount but the results.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 2, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Six beers a day isn't an alcoholic......


Yes, six beers is an alcoholic. Like it is a contest, I said at least a 6 pack, you know to fight off the shakes. All I know is when I quite drinking I had to detox just like a heroin addict, sweats, sick to the stomach, a pain I cannot describe throughout the whole body. Alcohol is the one of only drugs that can kill you just be quitting cold turkey. Alcohol was also used to keep the masses to stupid to ever notice that less than 1% of the people OWNS everything. So yeah alcohol is awesome!!!!! But not for the reason the common masses think. Read Fredrick Douglas's "A narrative of a slave", and other narratives from slaves in America and tell me how cool Alcohol is. LIke I said I used to be a young irish kid who thought drinking was some magically thing, then I got sober.

If a person smokes crack once a day they're a cracked head. If you drink to get drunk you are an alcoholic. That is the stupid shit I hate about alcohol, nobody wants to admit it is a super harsh drug, just because everyone does it does not make it OK. People are quick to call people dope addicts because they do drugs, well if you drink alcohol you are an alcoholic.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 2, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If you had the desire to learn whether I was the alter ego of a rabble-rouser, then all you had to do was click on my avatar and check out my profile and you would see no little kid remarks or other juvenile antics in some desperate ploy for attention. The reason you see no post between nevaeh and myself, is because I can smell Bullshit from a mile away and I can tell when people are just making shit up to be cool. I don't respond to those sort of minds.


I'm not a little kid first of all. I'm going to be 28 years old this month. But I might be a big kid stuck in a mans body, but that can only be opinion. 

And I'm not making anything up to look "cool". I'm talking about an actual event that happened to Me, an experience that took place in real life. 

The only one I would be bullshitting would be Myself because if I'm lying than I'm only lying to Myself. I have a very small "audience" and whats the point of lying? What do I have to gain? I just want to posit My encounter. 

Your entitled to believe whatever you want but I'm going to believe in My truth. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Aug 2, 2013)

And if you smoke pot everyday you must be addicted to it right? 

Then mentality is pretty bleak in your understanding of drug usage, and the difference in everyone's anatomy. 

Some people it takes one glass of wine to get drunk, some people it takes a whole bottle. A lot of people can drink six beers throughout the day and stay completely sober. Some people can drink six beers and have a slight buzz. 

Why else would anyone do a drug but to feel the effects of it, including cannabis, alcohol, and all other mind altering substances? Just because you do a drug to feel the effects does not mean you are an alcoholic. 

In my opinion someone "has a problem" when their body becomes addicted to the substance and needs it to function correctly, or the use begins to effect different aspects of their lives in a negative way. 

/shrug


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 2, 2013)

I believe that you believe you saw something


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 2, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> I believe that you believe you saw something


Thanks Schulaar.

That's all I'm asking. 

I'm not expecting you guys to believe anything, but I would like for you to believe that I'm telling the truth to the best of My abilities. 

And I did see "something". I honestly don't know what I saw. The only two options I could think of is either a very very small person or an alien. And I'm not so sure what person would have that kind of technology that I saw. I only assume I saw an alien because I don't have any evidence of what I saw besides what I saw. 

EDIT- I just don't want to be thought of as a liar. Maybe I'm a little crazy but I'm a crazy person telling the truth. So now the only two options now are, either I was delusional or I'm telling the truth to the best of My abilities. 

~PEACE~


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 2, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> And if you smoke pot everyday you must be addicted to it right?
> 
> Then mentality is pretty bleak in your understanding of drug usage, and the difference in everyone's anatomy.
> 
> ...


Fuck yes I'm a pot head, not ashamed. I was ashamed to be a drunk. This is the double standard that everyone has in regards to alcohol. 

Keep supporting corporations it is not hurting me at all, might as well buy some cigarettes too.

PS. Big difference in a glass of wine with dinner(social drinking) and getting drunk.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 3, 2013)

Dude, the fact that you _think _these things happened and the fact that they actually happened are two completely different things. 

The former, nobody cares about, the latter is demonstrably false

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_I_of_Great_Britain
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_II_of_Great_Britain
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_III_of_the_United_Kingdom
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_IV_of_the_United_Kingdom
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_V
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_VI


----------



## kpmarine (Aug 4, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Fuck yes I'm a pot head, not ashamed. I was ashamed to be a drunk. This is the double standard that everyone has in regards to alcohol.
> 
> Keep supporting corporations it is not hurting me at all, might as well buy some cigarettes too.
> 
> PS. Big difference in a glass of wine with dinner(social drinking) and getting drunk.


That's a ridiculous double standard. You're cool with somebody getting fucked up and making stupid decisions while high; yet making a stupid decision while drunk is "alcoholism". Your premise isn't reasonable unless you apply the same standard to weed.

Also, I resent being lumped in with "everyone"; I don't maintain this double standard.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 5, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> That's a ridiculous double standard. You're cool with somebody getting fucked up and making stupid decisions while high; yet making a stupid decision while drunk is "alcoholism". Your premise isn't reasonable unless you apply the same standard to weed.
> 
> Also, I resent being lumped in with "everyone"; I don't maintain this double standard.


I did apply it to weed. I clearly said I am a pot head/stoner etc.... just the same as I said if you consume alcohol your are an alcoholic/boozer/drunk/lush etc...... It is no worse a name than pot head unless you're ashamed to be considered a drunkie. 
The double standard is with people that are propagated to believe they are not drug addicts if the consume alcohol everyday. It is always the same rebuttal you give that I hear. 
I commonly hear people who are drinkers of alcohol trying to talk shit about people that smoke weed or people that shoot heroin but when I call them out for be a drug addict as well, it's alway some lame retort.
"Well it's legal" "alcohol isn't a drug" or whackiest of all, "it's in the bible". 

I'm not saying everyone that drinks alcohol is stupid or incompetent, I'm saying alcohol is a hard drug and should be treated as such. Instead weed is outlawed.

The stupid stuff people do when High is much less detrimental to society than the shit idiots do when drunk. Google alcohol related deaths vs marijuana related deaths. Google how slave owners of the southern US used alcohol to keep slave to disoriented in an effort to keep slaves from ever changing their situation. The list goes on how alcohol is used against the common masses.

People want to keep bashing me, when I'm trying to share some wisdom. I've been there and done that. Like they say,"We learn from our mistakes." Moderation is key with any intoxicant. 
All I know is you'll have a hard time in life with alcohol around. Wrecking cars, not being able to respond in time of an emergencies, awesome. I'll get my kicks other ways thanks. But to each his own

But, I'm the one who has got it wrong. I tell you guys what, got out to the bar or out with your friends when their out drinking, but don't drink yourself. And tell me what kind of intelligent conversations you hear. Tell me what factions of government, economics, or social endeavors your drunk friends are conversing over. 

I'll tell you what their talking about, Stupid shit, and they keep repeating themselves 5 inches from your faces. It is like being around a group of retarded adults rambling incoherently. 

That is why alcohol is legal and weed is illegal. That is why I no longer think it is "cool" to drink alcohol and can no longer condone it's use. Even though I love the high of alcohol, I'll be damn if I'll just sit back and get drunk like a good little slave. If you want to then bottoms up. 

This is only my opinion, so why get your panties all in a bunch. Not like I'm supreme ruler of the world, my word is not law. People are going do what they are going to do, some just do it smarter that's all.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 5, 2013)

Weed is illegal because rich people outlaw whatever activities the poor do.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 6, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


That must mean every fact is indeed true. I believe it was once fact in the US and Europe and Russia, that white men were superior to all other races. They were wrong there.
It was once fact that humans could not communicate over large distances without wires. Well Tesla's "what ifs" proved that wrong.
It was once fact that royalty descended from the heavens to rule over the common man.
It was once fact that man would never reach the moon.
It was once fact that no bomb on earth could kill as many as a 100,000 people in a split second.
It was once fact that if you got an infection you either got your limb sawn off or you died.
It was once................ and the list continues. What is fact today maybe fiction tomorrow.

How is your stubbornness any different from what you would call an idealist and their stubbornness. Have you ever heard of a guy name Socrates? The Socrates method of questioning everything. People of Socrates time hated someone questioning what they believe in so much so they force him to suicide, and the moment he is dead they regretted killing such an brilliant mind.


----------



## mindphuk (Aug 6, 2013)

Equivocation fTL!

Facts are not subjective opinions or beliefs about things, known or unknown. Just because someone somewhere claims something is a fact does not make it one. Something that is a fact now does not mean it is fiction later if circumstances change. Facts can be temporally dependent. Historical facts are not fictional.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 6, 2013)

Perhaps it is truly that easy. I sat through philosophy and logic courses too. And I say the same thing then as now.

If enough people believe something as "fact" then in that cultural context it becomes a "fact" relative to those conditions. It happened countless times throughout history. And yes perhaps those highly disputed "facts" were subjective and conditional but to those ostracized by the majority on account of those culturally relevant pseudo-facts, I'm quite sure it did not offer them condolences to know it was not really a fact.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 6, 2013)

So according to that logic, if culture A believes the sky is red and culture B believes it's blue, both cultures are right in the context of their own society

Is that what you are saying?


----------



## karousing (Aug 6, 2013)

hypothetically it could be the same as fags and cigarettes. but people are too stupid to understand or communicate properly.


----------



## mindphuk (Aug 6, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Perhaps it is truly that easy. I sat through philosophy and logic courses too. And I say the same thing then as now.
> 
> If enough people believe something as "fact" then in that cultural context it becomes a "fact" relative to those conditions. It happened countless times throughout history. And yes perhaps those highly disputed "facts" were subjective and conditional but to those ostracized by the majority on account of those culturally relevant pseudo-facts, I'm quite sure it did not offer them condolences to know it was not really a fact.


You must have fallen asleep during the sections on epistemology.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 7, 2013)

Ok, this sounds crazy but I saw one UFO yesterday. I think it was an airplane but it didn't look like how an airplane lights up at night. It was flying straight like an airplane though. 

It was a bright light that was flying straight (at a constant speed) like an airplane but the lights were very bright. The lights on this "UFO" were not bluish like the 8 UFOs I saw on July 2 of 2012. The lights on this UFO were like yellowish and maybe a little orange. The funny thing about this UFO that I saw was that it looked liked it was dropping things. It looked like little lights were "dripping" down off of it. And after I saw the things falling from this UFO, I saw the lights go out on it. My mother saw the same thing I did too because she was returning home from work and shopping. My mother was wondering what was "dropping" from that UFO too. 

Now, I can almost promise you that I saw a very funny airplane that had strange lights attached to it, but I wonder what was falling from the craft and also, why did the lights go out on it?

It must have been an airplane because it was flying like an airplane but it was very peculiar to watch. Like I said, I want to know what was falling (or looked like falling) from it and also why did the lights go out? 

It must have been an airplane. I don't think it was alien space craft like when I saw those 8 UFOs in July of 2012. But why didn't it look like a regular airplane that flies at night? And what was dripping from it and why did the lights go out?

I still think it was an airplane but I have never seen an airplane do that so that's why I labeled it as a UFO. It was an unidentified flying object, even though it probably was just a strange airplane. 

And also, I saw a funny "light" 2 nights ago, it looked very similar to the UFO I saw last night but I didn't see anything falling from it and also I did see the lights go out on that one. They both must have been airplanes with funny lights. They were flying straight like a plane does. 

What do you guys think?

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 7, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Ok, this sounds crazy but I saw one UFO yesterday. I think it was an airplane but it didn't look like how an airplane lights up at night. It was flying straight like an airplane though.
> 
> It was a bright light that was flying straight (at a constant speed) like an airplane but the lights were very bright. The lights on this "UFO" were not bluish like the 8 UFOs I saw on July 2 of 2012. The lights on this UFO were like yellowish and maybe a little orange. The funny thing about this UFO that I saw was that it looked liked it was dropping things. It looked like little lights were "dripping" down off of it. And after I saw the things falling from this UFO, I saw the lights go out on it. My mother saw the same thing I did too because she was returning home from work and shopping. My mother was wondering what was "dropping" from that UFO too.
> 
> ...


We think that you are boring. You really took that time to post that you saw two airplanes? I know your life is boring, but so boring that you post this drivel? I saw a bus, a helicopter, and a bunch of cars this week. Really interesting, right? How are the meds and therapy going?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 7, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> We think that you are boring. You really took that time to post that you saw two airplanes? I know your life is boring, but so boring that you post this drivel? I saw a bus, a helicopter, and a bunch of cars this week. Really interesting, right? How are the meds and therapy going?


Your not being nice now.

If you even read that post I made you would see that it was a UFO that I saw. It might have been an airplane but I have never seen an airplane with that kind of light and also something looked like it was falling out, like drips of light. Also the light went out that I saw. I thought it was weird so I figured I would post about it. 

This thread is about aliens and not alcohol so I'm just trying to get back on topic. 

You don't need to be mean. Didn't your mother tell you that "you should treat others as you would like to be treated"?

EDIT- But you're probably right, it probably was an airplane but I have never seen an airplane look like that!

EDIT- My meds and therapy are going fine, but I'm thinking on checking Myself into the mental hospital this month. I'm so bored with life and I like hanging out with the crazies. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Aug 7, 2013)

I saw a rofl copter today!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 7, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> I saw a rofl copter today!


Ok, Ashton Kutcher!

I believe you!

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 7, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> We think that you are boring. You really took that time to post that you saw two airplanes? I know your life is boring, but so boring that you post this drivel? I saw a bus, a helicopter, and a bunch of cars this week. Really interesting, right? How are the meds and therapy going?


I saw a dog today. It was brown. 

Just thought you should know.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Aug 7, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Ok, Ashton Kutcher!
> 
> I believe you!
> 
> ~PEACE~


Lol I think he looks like Ashton Kutcher too.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 7, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> You must have fallen asleep during the sections on epistemology.


No, but I wish I would have slept on joining this thread.
As far as your claim of equivocation, I assume you are referring to my use of the word fact.
Fact: noun*a thing that is indisputably the case . 
*
All the things I mentioned above were indeed, "things that were indisputably the case.", at those times and context in history. 
Yes, my first sentence where I stated, "It must mean all facts are true." was improperly written. I should have just put not all facts stay fact. Same with the sentence Facts today are fiction... Again I should have written, "facts do not always remain facts." 
But yes facts can be subjective to context given a majority influence.


----------



## mindphuk (Aug 7, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> No, but I wish I would have slept on joining this thread.
> As far as your claim of equivocation, I assume you are referring to my use of the word fact.
> Fact: noun*a thing that is indisputably the case .
> *
> ...


Things learned by induction are never facts. any claims about the natural world as learned through science or any other method are not facts. We only have levels of confidence about those things. Some of them reach the point when they are considered factual by the mere weight of the evidence, such as the heliocentric model of the solar system. 

Something is either true or not true. Regardless of whether someone has a belief about a thing does not make them true, so not a fact, still just a belief and a demonstrably wrong one. Some of the things that you said were indeed facts, there was a time when we could not communicate across long distances without wires. No one proved that wrong, the actual situation changed creating a new set of facts. The truth value of the old facts do not actually change. When we learn new things and create new inventions, it doesn't change the fact that we used to not be able to do something. It was never a fact that we would never reach the moon. Never is a long time and is making a claim about the future. That would be prophecy and it turned out to be incorrect so it was never a fact. There was a time when we didn't have the technology to reach the moon but that changed.
It was once fact that no bomb on earth could kill as many as a 100,000 people in a split second.
It was once fact that if you got an infection you either got your limb sawn off or you died.​
Those are still facts. It once was true... 
It was once fact that royalty descended from the heavens to rule over the common man​
Never, only just a belief. If you have evidence that that was true, then I'd be impressed. 

I call it equivocation because you are taking a word, "fact" and allowing the definition to change to suit whatever you are trying to demonstrate including untrue beliefs. The problem is that I and most others disagree with your use of the word, it is not appropriate to use it unless you actually acknowledge that you are using it outside the standard, which then we have nothing to discuss, you only become correct in the context of a misused word making any further discussion pointless.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> I saw a dog today. It was brown.
> 
> Just thought you should know.


you guys have waaaaaay too much time on your hands


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Aug 8, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Lol I think he looks like Ashton Kutcher too.


All my friends call me Kelso lol!

Oh and i saw a dead squirrel yesterday, i assumed it was killed by some sort of alien life form.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 8, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Your not being nice now.
> 
> If you even read that post I made you would see that it was a UFO that I saw. It might have been an airplane but I have never seen an airplane with that kind of light and also something looked like it was falling out, like drips of light. Also the light went out that I saw. I thought it was weird so I figured I would post about it.
> 
> ...




So ,,,I have a book for you to read George,,one flew over the cuckoo's nest,Give it a whirl.


----------



## Grojak (Aug 8, 2013)

Fake ass "encounters", ya'll keep believing your BS, you aint seen aliens, that light and probing was probably done by a friend or relative while you slept!! 

Now I've seen aliens, last year in Iowa, I was attending the fair and right there I saw the little fuckers, about 4' tall and fat, that's why FAT. Them bastards aren't skinny bug eyed opaque beings, hell now, picture a 4' tall john goodman with out hair and pinkish skin. While at the fair I uncovered their plot, their working with the gays man, yea Des Moines has a huge underground gay scene (can't be above ground it's F'n Iowa). The gays are working with the aliens, their building landing strips out there for them. What is in it for the gays, I have no clue, but them aliens seem to have them wrapped around their fingers, you should see how they order them around. WTF is up with gays speaking alien anyways? 

Why is it always Iowa.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 8, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> All my friends call me Kelso lol!
> 
> Oh and i saw a dead squirrel yesterday, i assumed it was killed by some sort of alien life form.


I bet the reason you didn't see the squirrels murderer is because he was wearing an invisibility suit.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 8, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Lol I think he looks like Ashton Kutcher too.


Don't let him fool you. If Zaehet Strife is really is the guy in his avatar than he is Ashton Kutcher. HAHA, it sure looks like Ashton Kutcher and Zaehet Strife is claiming to be the person in his avatar.

Maybe Ashton Kutcher has too much time on his hands and likes to blog on RIU!



Zaehet Strife said:


> All my friends call me Kelso lol!
> 
> Oh and i saw a dead squirrel yesterday, i assumed it was killed by some sort of alien life form.


You should be Ashton Kutchers stunt double if your not him. 

EDIT- Consider it a complement because Ashton Kutcher is a good looking guy!



Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> So ,,,I have a book for you to read George,,one flew over the cuckoo's nest,Give it a whirl.


I don't have the patience to read books anymore. I was never a big book reader because I was always active, until the last few years. 

If you can summarize the book in a paragraph, I would appreciate it. 



Grojak said:


> Fake ass "encounters", ya'll keep believing your BS, you aint seen aliens, that light and probing was probably done by a friend or relative while you slept!!
> 
> Now I've seen aliens, last year in Iowa, I was attending the fair and right there I saw the little fuckers, about 4' tall and fat, that's why FAT. Them bastards aren't skinny bug eyed opaque beings, hell now, picture a 4' tall john goodman with out hair and pinkish skin. While at the fair I uncovered their plot, their working with the gays man, yea Des Moines has a huge underground gay scene (can't be above ground it's F'n Iowa). The gays are working with the aliens, their building landing strips out there for them. What is in it for the gays, I have no clue, but them aliens seem to have them wrapped around their fingers, you should see how they order them around. WTF is up with gays speaking alien anyways?
> 
> Why is it always Iowa.


I'm just telling the truth about My experiences; believe Me or not. 

Maybe your the expert and you should eloquently state some alien facts because I don't know barely anything about aliens. I just had an encounter with some being (that I assume was an alien) that was on top of My neighbors roof, and that being was totally invisible at first and I saw him when he went translucent. 

I say "he" when referring to the alien, but I honestly don't know its gender, its another assumption of Mine. 



Beefbisquit said:


> I bet the reason you didn't see the squirrels murderer is because he was wearing an invisibility suit.


Your funny!

But honestly, its a fact that we, our government, has invisibility technology. So to think that the aliens wouldn't have better invisibility technology than us is ludicrous. But that's assuming that aliens are real, but lets get real and not be so hubris because the universe is huge and there has to be intelligent life out there. 

~PEACE~


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Don't let him fool you. If Zaehet Strife is really is the guy in his avatar than he is Ashton Kutcher. HAHA, it sure looks like Ashton Kutcher and Zaehet Strife is claiming to be the person in his avatar.
> 
> Maybe Ashton Kutcher has too much time on his hands and likes to blog on RIU!
> 
> ...


........


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 8, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> *Your *funny!
> 
> But honestly, its a fact that we, our government, has invisibility technology.* So to think that the aliens wouldn't have better invisibility technology than us is ludicrous*. But that's assuming that aliens are real, but lets get real and not be so hubris because the universe is huge and there has to be intelligent life out there.
> 
> ~PEACE~


You're...

What's _more _ludicrous is assuming you know anything about an extraterrestrial species. 

There is likely intelligent life out there somewhere, but as you've already been told and shown by numerous people, the already minuscule chance of anywhere else harboring intelligent life is multiplied by large magnitudes when you're talking about them having the ability to contact us, or the ability to find us.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 8, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> ........


Hugs back at you!

I think your a super chick schuylaar!

Keep posting on the S&S&P section. We need more cool chicks like you posting on here!



Beefbisquit said:


> You're...
> 
> What's _more _ludicrous is assuming you know anything about an extraterrestrial species.
> 
> There is likely intelligent life out there somewhere, but as you've already been told and shown by numerous people, the already minuscule chance of anywhere else harboring life is multiplied by large magnitudes when you're talking about them contacting us.


I don't know barely anything about extraterrestrials life. All I know is that the aliens can manipulate clouds to form "pretty figures", they can fly craft that have very bluish lights that I call UFOs, and also they can perch their selves on roofs and be totally invisible and then translucent when they want to "show" their self. But that's assuming that the 5 signs I saw in the clouds were from the aliens, that's assuming that the UFOs that I saw were alien and that's assuming that the being I saw was alien. If neither of the things that I saw were alien than I know nothing about the aliens. 

There definitely is life out there, I guarantee it! If the earth is the only planet with intelligent life on it then just kill Me now. If earth is not the only planet with life on it than who is to say how intelligent they are? Who is to say what kind of technology they have? Who is to say how fast their space craft can travel? Who is to say where the aliens have alien bases? Who is to say that... Who is to say what the aliens are up to? I honestly don't know much about the aliens besides what I have literally experienced from them. I'm going to assume that the 5 signs in the clouds I saw were from the aliens, I'm going to assume that the ~8 UFOs that I saw were from the aliens, and I'm going to assume that the being that I saw was an alien. These are just assumptions that I have and I could be wrong but they are My best assumptions. 

I don't think we are going to get an alien online to blog with us, so the best we can do is give our best speculation about them. This is My best speculation about the aliens. They could be gods compared to us humans but then again, I think us humans are gods in a way too. I honestly don't know that much about aliens besides the fact that they most likely have better technology than us. I have no idea how many years more advanced they are compared to us. I assume that there are different alien races so what is the difference between the alien races? I have no idea. 

I'm just going to tell you guys what I believe is true. I cant do anymore than that. You cant blame Me for doing My best!

EDIT- Yes Beef, the chances are miniscule but there is still a chance of alien contact with humans. And I speak from experience when I say "aliens have contacted us". I didn't hear a word from any alien but I believe that I saw one. So whats your definition of "contact"?

~PEACE~


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Hugs back at you!
> 
> I think your a super chick schuylaar!
> 
> ...


I've had at least two events in my life I would describe as paranormal..I don't usually discuss however, the door has been opened..people do "see" things..whether hallucination, sleep paralyses or real..it is what your brain believes..

When I was around 15-16, stoner chick who majored in skipping classes in high school (whoa this is a thread unto itself)..there were two different times "something" happened I couldn't explain..you be the judge..

The first was during the winter and had received a powder blue "princess phone" for my birthday in October..well, back in the day, we had to pay for individual phone calls...can you imagine? LOL
I ran up a bill of 100$ and my great-grandma who I was living with turned my phone off..i was sooooo pissed! So, the phone had been off for at least a week or 10 days when my grandma finally called NJ Bell to re-connect..this was like a Thursday or so and they told us that no one can come out until the following week..NJ Bell had to physically come out to the house and telephone pole to re-connect..then we had some sort of major snow storm that weekend..the kind where it's a foot deep and everything is covered in ice..kinda like winter wonderland..so pretty..definate snow day from school if it wasn't the weekend..Friday night into Saturday morning..i'm sleeping, my phone starts to ring waking me..I answer..there was a male voice with a sound kind of like a cross between electrical and a gargoyle (if they can talk)..that's the only way I can describe it..he was asking for someone..I told him there was no one here by that name (i can't remember what it was only the sound) and as the cloud in my mind from sleep dissipated..I said "hey, wait a minute..who are you?..my phone doesn't have any service..how are we talking?..the phone went DEAD..I sat there looking at the phone hung it back up..picked it up..nothing...DEAD! The next week when NJ Bell showed like Tuesday..I was telling the guy was happened..is there a possibility someone was out here working..cross line maybe..he said no way..you had to go up on the pole to re-connect and he just came from there and it was definately disconected..no way I could of had a phone call..years later, I never knew what it was, but when watching the movie "Mothman Prophecies"..the sound of phone calls Richard Gere was receiving was what I received that Saturday morning..that's weird because it's only Hollywood's rendition of what a scary call would/could be like from "Mothman" based upon others' experiences. Perhaps, I had some type of Mothman experience and didn't know it at the time..also, I had never heard of Mothman until the movie..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 9, 2013)

I bet my first born child somehow someone figures a way to say it was ghosts


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I bet my first born child somehow someone figures a way to say it was ghosts


my other paranormal event was even crazier than that..and there was a witness, too.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 9, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> my other paranormal event was even crazier than that..and there was a witness, too.


What happened?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 12, 2013)

I think the "UFO" that I saw the other day was a flying Japanese lantern. That could explain why it was dripping something like light and also why the light went out!

http://www.retailgadgets.co.uk/images/D/chineselantern2.jpg

So I thought it was some funny looking plane but it might have been a tiny hot air balloon. 

~PEACE~


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 12, 2013)

Smoke a fat one and watch "UFO the greatest story ever denied"http://www.disclose.tv/action/viewvideo/63173/UFO__The_Greatest_Story_Ever_Denied/


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 12, 2013)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Smoke a fat one and watch "UFO the greatest story ever denied"http://www.disclose.tv/action/viewvideo/63173/UFO__The_Greatest_Story_Ever_Denied/


The link to that video didn't work for Me, so I'm going to link the youtube version for everyone. I'm going to watch it now. Thanks for the video TripleMindedGee!

[youtube]0u8cvO6RMlY[/youtube]

[youtube]om9HXI_xm4M[/youtube]

[youtube]n3MFbxi14Ks[/youtube]

[youtube]ZNV64Exhpxg[/youtube]

[youtube]EdnE4NJvAic[/youtube]

EDIT- Its past midnight here and I'm tired. I cant finish watching the rest, I'm going to bed. Good night all!

~PEACE~


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks for that. Its a good watch.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 23, 2013)

So, I've been thinking... SOLAR LASERS! 

What I would do is almost cover the sun with mirrors and make lasers from it to do anything that a HUGE laser can do like cutting ocean canals throughout the continents! These SOLAR LASERS would be so powerful that it would be able to cut any planet in half or in little pieces. 

This would be the biggest laser in the solar system if you put enough mirrors around a star. 

~PEACE~


----------



## karousing (Aug 23, 2013)

well considering they are making suns.... why not just do that.... e=mc2 and all that.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2013)

prometheus..


----------



## PetFlora (Aug 24, 2013)

Truth be told, we are ALL aliens by descent. Our soul essence chose to experience life on earth, some for the ride, others to clean up the mess


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 24, 2013)

PetFlora said:


> Truth be told, we are ALL aliens by descent. Our soul essence chose to experience life on earth, some for the ride, others to clean up the mess


And just exactly how do you know this "truth"? 

Still haven't seen evidence that a soul even exists, let alone all the mumbo jumbo that goes along with it.


----------



## PetFlora (Aug 24, 2013)

I don't know how to break through close-minded walls. All I can do is leave kernels to follow



Beefbisquit said:


> And just exactly how do you know this "truth"?
> 
> Still haven't seen evidence that a soul even exists, let alone all the mumbo jumbo that goes along with it.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 24, 2013)

PetFlora said:


> I don't know how to break through close-minded walls. All I can do is leave kernels to follow


Obvious fallacious tactic is obvious, label anyone who doesn't agree with you as 'close-minded' 

Funny thing is, if the bullshit advocates who use that tactic was at all in the least bit true, the evidence of it wouldn't be hard to find, it's when it comes down to unverifiable claims - like souls - when the labeling starts... typical.

To me, all those people are really saying is "believe me". You go run some experiments based on _believe me_, let us know how you do...


----------



## PetFlora (Aug 24, 2013)

OK, let's start with something simple, that all of on RIU can relate to and that is whether mj is harmful. 

We all know that our government has FLAT OUT LIED about it, and continues to. Why? We also know from the Iran- Contra hearings that Ollie North was in charge of Noriega. Even though the hearings were public, the vast majority of 'mericans still don't believe our own govt would do this.

How about using our soldiers as guinea pigs, giving them drugs like LSD without them knowing

What other lies or important omissions can we pin on them? 

What does this have to do with souls and aliens? 

Those who control the media (there are only 6) preoccupy us with crap and political infighting, which is theater to distract us from the fact that they are spraying our skies, genetically modifying our foods, vaccinating the living shit out of us, and much much more

Religions are one of the best distractions that they use to cull the herd with senseless wars

What does that have to do with aliens and souls?

They know, but they ain't tellin us

I knw, but you have already proven you cannot make a leap of faith

Ever know someone who was either cheating or being cheated on (sex, business...)? It can be damn near impossible to convince the injured party

I leave you all now with more kernels to ponder 




Padawanbater2 said:


> Obvious fallacious tactic is obvious, label anyone who doesn't agree with you as 'close-minded'
> 
> Funny thing is, if the bullshit advocates who use that tactic was at all in the least bit true, the evidence of it wouldn't be hard to find, it's when it comes down to unverifiable claims - like souls - when the labeling starts... typical.
> 
> To me, all those people are really saying is "believe me". You go run some experiments based on _believe me_, let us know how you do...


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> And just exactly how do you know this "truth"?
> 
> Still haven't seen evidence that a soul even exists, let alone all the mumbo jumbo that goes along with it.


well if you watch ghost adventures according to George..i love ghost adventures!

but seriously, we are an energy and when our bodies expire..doesn't work anymore..where does our energy go?..i believe that it can linger on a different plane hence, spirits and demons..


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2013)

PetFlora said:


> OK, let's start with something simple, that all of on RIU can relate to and that is whether mj is harmful.
> 
> We all know that our government has FLAT OUT LIED about it, and continues to. Why? We also know from the Iran- Contra hearings that Ollie North was in charge of Noriega. Even though the hearings were public, the vast majority of 'mericans still don't believe our own govt would do this.
> 
> ...


well, they did just recently admit to Area 51 after all these years of denial..


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 24, 2013)

PetFlora said:


> OK, let's start with something simple, that all of on RIU can relate to and that is whether mj is harmful.
> 
> We all know that our government has FLAT OUT LIED about it, and continues to. Why? We also know from the Iran- Contra hearings that Ollie North was in charge of Noriega. Even though the hearings were public, the vast majority of 'mericans still don't believe our own govt would do this.
> 
> ...




Ok, here we go... lol



> Those who control the media (there are only 6) preoccupy us with crap and political infighting, which is theater to distract us from the fact that they are spraying our skies, genetically modifying our foods, vaccinating the living shit out of us, and much much more



Sweet Jesus, he's a chemtrail believing, anti-GMO, anti-vaccine nutbar... isn't it funny how irrational people seem to believe everything? It's like they have no ability to filter out the bullshit. lol



> Religions are one of the best distractions that they use to cull the herd with senseless wars
> 
> What does that have to do with aliens and souls?
> 
> They know, but they ain't tellin us


Hearsay. 



> I knw, but you have already proven you cannot make a leap of faith


You don't KNOW, because you need faith to get there. If you have actual evidence, you wouldn't need faith. It's that simple. 



> Ever know someone who was either cheating or being cheated on (sex, business...)? It can be damn near impossible to convince the injured party
> 
> I leave you all now with more kernels to ponder


You haven't left us with anything. Just baseless half thought out ideas.


[video=youtube_share;hJmRbSX8Rqo]http://youtu.be/hJmRbSX8Rqo[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 24, 2013)

http://www.livescience.com/16951-einstein-physics-ghosts-proof.html


Despite years of efforts by ghost hunters on TV and in real life, we still do not have good proof that ghosts are real. Many ghost hunters believe that strong support for the existence of ghosts can be found in modern physics. Specifically, that Albert Einstein, one of the greatest scientific minds of all time, offered a scientific basis for the reality of ghosts.
A recent Google search turned up nearly 8 million results suggesting a link between ghosts and Einstein's work covering the conservation of energy. This assertion is repeated by many top experts in the field. For example, ghost researcher John Kachuba, in his book "Ghosthunters" (2007, New Page Books), writes, "Einstein proved that all the energy of the universe is constant and that it can neither be created nor destroyed. ... So what happens to that energy when we die? If it cannot be destroyed, it must then, according to Dr. Einstein, be transformed into another form of energy. What is that new energy? ... Could we call that new creation a ghost?"

Most of the "energy" that any dead person leaves behind takes years to re-enter the environment in the form of food; the rest dissipates shortly after death, and is not in a form that can be detected years later with popular ghost-hunting devices like electromagnetic field (EMF) detectors. Ghost hunters who repeat the claim that Einstein's theories provide a sound basis for ghosts reveal less about ghosts than they do about their poor understanding of basic science. Ghosts may indeed exist, but neither Einstein nor his laws of physics suggests that ghosts are real.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 24, 2013)

http://www.nation.com.pk/pakistan-news-newspaper-daily-english-online/international/18-Aug-2013/-area-51-landing-site-for-u2-planes-not-ufos-cia


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> http://www.livescience.com/16951-einstein-physics-ghosts-proof.html
> 
> 
> Despite years of efforts by ghost hunters on TV and in real life, we still do not have good proof that ghosts are real. Many ghost hunters believe that strong support for the existence of ghosts can be found in modern physics. Specifically, that Albert Einstein, one of the greatest scientific minds of all time, offered a scientific basis for the reality of ghosts.
> A recent Google search turned up nearly 8 million results suggesting a link between ghosts and Einstein's work covering the conservation of energy. This assertion is repeated by many top experts in the field. For example, ghost researcher John Kachuba, in his book "Ghosthunters" (2007, New Page Books), writes, "Einstein proved that all the energy of the universe is constant and that it can neither be created nor destroyed. ... So what happens to that energy when we die? If it cannot be destroyed, it must then, according to Dr. Einstein, be transformed into another form of energy. What is that new energy? ... Could we call that new creation a ghost?"


exactly..thank you, Heis!..and BTW how come you haven't stopped by here yet?:

https://www.rollitup.org/politics/704851-official-breaking-bad-finale-thread.html


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> http://www.nation.com.pk/pakistan-news-newspaper-daily-english-online/international/18-Aug-2013/-area-51-landing-site-for-u2-planes-not-ufos-cia


*Area 51&#8217; landing site for U2 planes, not UFOs: CIA 
*
or is it?

EDIT: the above in jon levitts voice..now that's the ticket!


----------



## karousing (Aug 24, 2013)

So what races of aliens, extra-dimensional/inter-dimensional, extraterrestrials beings are there, what do you/we know about them, which is your favourite, why?


----------



## Shexy8 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hiesenberg, I joined these forums because I need help with a problem. I think the reason I can't message you personally is because I am new. I have an ongoing problem with root rot in a dwc, I have spent a hell of alot of money and am looking for my "magic bullet".. I need some serious suggestions from someone who actually knows thier stuff.. I want to run a sterile system with a chlorine drip or something, but I am also open to go with a recommended "alive" grow if you would be willing to share some knowledge with me.. i need someone to literally give me something that will work specifically with my set up.. i will take pics and give you every nute and chem i am adding.. please.. this is my last shot with this.. andi really want to make this work.. I have tons of time, so if there is something that is hands on, then i can do that too, but i would prefer something that will just allow me some peace of mind.. please message me, i will be waiting justin case you decide to help.. =) thank you


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 24, 2013)

I just saw a UFO less than 5 minutes ago, as I'm typing now!

It was as bright as a star, a bright star, but it was moving to My left! I was smoking a cigarette on My front porch a few minutes ago and I was looking at the stars and then I noticed that one was moving. I thought it must have been an airplane the way it was moving because it was traveling like an airplane but the light was constant and I didn't see any blinking going on like most airplanes make. It was a white light, or whitish anyways. 

It looked like it was high up in the sky! 

But get this, as I was watching the UFO I noticed that the light was getting dimmer. The light then went out and I couldn't see it at all. I then came inside the house and started typing this because of the anomaly that I saw. I don't think it was an alien space ship because the last time I saw some real UFOs they were bluish in color and I saw like maybe 8 of them all "hovering" in one spot in the sky!

I just thought that it was an interesting sight to see. I probably wouldn't have typed this out if the light didn't go out but it did. It was flying like an airplane though, in a straight line and about the same altitude if I'm not mistaken. But it was a solid white light and then it went dim until it went out, right before My eyes!

I was thinking about taking a picture with My cell phone but I thought that it would just look like a star, its not like I have any video action on My old cell phone. 

So that's basically it. Nothing too special, but I really wonder what it was?

~PEACE~


----------



## karousing (Aug 24, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I just saw a UFO less than 5 minutes ago, as I'm typing now!
> 
> It was as bright as a star, a bright star, but it was moving to My left! I was smoking a cigarette on My front porch a few minutes ago and I was looking at the stars and then I noticed that one was moving. I thought it must have been an airplane the way it was moving because it was traveling like an airplane but the light was constant and I didn't see any blinking going on like most airplanes make. It was a white light, or whitish anyways.
> 
> ...


next time that happens imagine that you can connect yourself and the plane/ufo via a line. i mean a true line, no width or height, almost like a thread. then in your head say something along the lines of HEY! and imagine your poking the pilot in the nose. see what happens, report your findings to us.

dont forget to remove the line afterwards.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 24, 2013)

karousing said:


> well considering they are making suns.... why not just do that.... e=mc2 and all that.


I don't think we are making stars yet! That would take a lot of hydrogen. 

But we are tapping into nuclear FUSION (not to be confused with fission). Nuclear fusion is great because its like we are tapping into a small portion of a star. I don't know how small a nuclear fusion reactor can get but I'm sure it can fit inside of a room. Nuclear fusion is the way to go because the ocean is filled with hydrogen and candidly there is an endless supply of hydrogen from the ocean. I think nuclear fusion is the future because we will never run out of hydrogen from the ocean. I would build nuclear fusion power plants anywhere that cheap power is needed. 

I'm sure nuclear fusion will power the whole world one day because its one of the most efficient fuels that I know of plus its so abundant. 



schuylaar said:


> prometheus..


I don't get it Schuylaar. 

Was that a movie or something?

Can you play your favorite youtube clip describing what you mean?

Thanks babe!



PetFlora said:


> Truth be told, we are ALL aliens by descent. Our soul essence chose to experience life on earth, some for the ride, others to clean up the mess


I have wondered if aliens actually planted us human here on earth a long time ago. Like, I wondered if the aliens actually seeded the planet earth with their technology a long time ago. 

They say that there are some "gaps" in our evolution, so maybe they were genetically engineering us for some reason? I would rather be an alien descendent then come from a long line of monkeys!



schuylaar said:


> well, they did just recently admit to Area 51 after all these years of denial..


I saw that on the news the other night!



karousing said:


> So what races of aliens, extra-dimensional/inter-dimensional, extraterrestrials beings are there, what do you/we know about them, which is your favourite, why?


I don't know anyone that can answer that question with certainty. But I have seen an alien about a year ago! 

I know that they can fly space ships in the sky, and they can be totally invisible and if they want to be seen they can also be translucent! They also might have shown Me the 5 signs in the clouds that I saw in 2009. And they can chill on peoples roofs on top of their house! 

I don't know much about aliens, but I tried as best as I could to describe My alien encounter in the thread, but its a long thread, I know!

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 24, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> well if you watch ghost adventures according to George..i love ghost adventures!
> 
> but seriously, we are an energy and when our bodies expire..doesn't work anymore..where does our energy go?..i believe that it can linger on a different plane hence, spirits and demons..


You got My Name right- George!

But I don't know what your talking about, "ghost adventures"?

I don't know what ghost adventures is!

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 24, 2013)

karousing said:


> next time that happens imagine that you can connect yourself and the plane/ufo via a line. i mean a true line, no width or height, almost like a thread. then in your head say something along the lines of HEY! and imagine your poking the pilot in the nose. see what happens, report your findings to us.
> 
> dont forget to remove the line afterwards.


Your funny!

I honestly don't know what I saw, that's why I'm going to call it a UFO! But it could have been a plane. I just don't see planes that look like that. I highly doubt that was an alien space craft because they just hover and there are many of them, not just one. Plus the real UFOs that I saw had bluish lights! But what do I know about UFOs? I just know that it wasn't an ordinary plane because they would look like every other plane that flies by.

~PEACE~


----------



## karousing (Aug 24, 2013)

there is one theory i have heard of in regards to demons/angels, dimensional beings. bodies are kind of like cars/suits in a sense. and there is usually a driver and a navigator. sometimes only 1 though. and some of these cars/suits are on autopilot. 

certain entities can...?take control?... of said car/suit in subtle or non-subtle ways. ?sourcing? or ?forcing? to make certain events happen, and some autopilots are like ants, they simply follow a ?line/path?

by the way.... what is your favourite blockbuster/hollywood movie from the last couple of years?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 24, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> well if you watch ghost adventures according to George..i love ghost adventures!
> 
> but seriously, we are an energy and when our bodies expire..doesn't work anymore..where does our energy go?..i believe that it can linger on a different plane hence, spirits and demons..


That's not what energy is. : /

When a car dies, e.g. engine breaks, ECU is destroyed, etc., it doesn't mean the gas in the gas tank vanishes, it means the car has stopped using the gas as a form of energy. That's all.

It also doesn't mean that other things can't use that energy. Other vehicles can still use the gas, just like when you die insects and bacteria eat you. 

Your body also gives off heat energy when you die, lots of things keep happening to consume the energy in your body when you die, only your own biological functions stop using energy.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 25, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> That's not what energy is. : /
> 
> When a car dies, e.g. engine breaks, ECU is destroyed, etc., it doesn't mean the gas in the gas tank vanishes, it means the car has stopped using the gas as a form of energy. That's all.
> 
> ...


yeah, I know but we can hypothesize that would be true..what makes you..you, passing on to another plane, drawing on available sources of energy in this plane in order to communicate..us being able to measure that energy..JMO


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 25, 2013)

karousing said:


> there is one theory i have heard of in regards to demons/angels, dimensional beings. bodies are kind of like cars/suits in a sense. and there is usually a driver and a navigator. sometimes only 1 though. and some of these cars/suits are on autopilot.
> 
> certain entities can...?take control?... of said car/suit in subtle or non-subtle ways. ?sourcing? or ?forcing? to make certain events happen, and some autopilots are like ants, they simply follow a ?line/path?
> 
> by the way.... what is your favourite blockbuster/hollywood movie from the last couple of years?


the last movie that was DVD WORTHY (similar to sponge worthy..yada, yada) i spent money to own was DJANGO UNCHAINED..

EDIT: how do you guys attach YOU TUBES? every time i put the URL or go through tiny pic it says error..help!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 25, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> yeah, I know but we can hypothesize that would be true..what makes you..you, passing on to another plane, drawing on available sources of energy in this plane in order to communicate..us being able to measure that energy..JMO


We can hypothesize many things, but whether or not there is justifiable cause to believe them is another story. What makes me, me, or you, you; is our genetic makeup combined with the events we've experienced in our lives. Essentially a patchwork construct of impulses, instincts, memories, and patterns all linked to our brains.

I'm not sure I follow your logic. We consume energy specifically to communicate that we can measure energy? 

We already know what energy is, so unless you're defining some new type of energy that we don't know about, and that we have no evidence for, I'm not sure I see where this is going. :/

To add youtube videos;


Copy the link from your browser address bar, click the "video" button, and paste the link.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 25, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> We can hypothesize many things, but whether or not there is justifiable cause to believe them is another story. What makes me, me, or you, you; is our genetic makeup combined with the events we've experienced in our lives. Essentially a patchwork construct of impulses, instincts, memories, and patterns all linked to our brains.
> 
> I'm not sure I follow your logic. We consume energy specifically to communicate that we can measure energy?
> 
> ...


i don't know..i get what your saying..not trying to be illogical but "something" can be measured..what is it? there are plenty of photos, video of things that move on their own..voices..orbs versus something like GOD which cannot be measured at all..i bet if we started a thread "your paranormal experience" we'd get lots of posts..thanks for the insert vid info


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 25, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I don't think we are making stars yet! That would take a lot of hydrogen.
> 
> But we are tapping into nuclear FUSION (not to be confused with fission). Nuclear fusion is great because its like we are tapping into a small portion of a star. I don't know how small a nuclear fusion reactor can get but I'm sure it can fit inside of a room. Nuclear fusion is the way to go because the ocean is filled with hydrogen and candidly there is an endless supply of hydrogen from the ocean. I think nuclear fusion is the future because we will never run out of hydrogen from the ocean. I would build nuclear fusion power plants anywhere that cheap power is needed.
> 
> ...


this is about us being descendents of alien life form..alien "engineer" was poisoned, he dropped into water and his changed DNA, evolved into us.

[video=youtube;nmJOO6D5RvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmJOO6D5RvA[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 25, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> i don't know..i get what your saying..not trying to be illogical but "something" can be measured..what is it? there are plenty of photos, video of things that move on their own..voices..orbs versus something like GOD which cannot be measured at all..i bet if we started a thread "your paranormal experience" we'd get lots of posts..thanks for the insert vid info


If 'something' can be measured, how come it hasn't been measured yet? lol There's literally a standing $1,000,000 prize for ANYONE who can prove anything supernatural. It has never been claimed. 

Lots of stories, lots of hearsay, no proof, nothing demonstrable, certainly nothing conclusive proving the existence of souls, spirits, ghosts, specters, phantoms, ghouls, or goblins.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 25, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> If 'something' can be measured, how come it hasn't been measured yet? lol There's literally a standing $1,000,000 prize for ANYONE who can prove anything supernatural. It has never been claimed.
> 
> Lots of stories, lots of hearsay, no proof, nothing demonstrable, certainly nothing conclusive proving the existence of souls, spirits, ghosts, specters, phantoms, ghouls, or goblins.


well what about EVP's? spirit box? photos of misty stuff, orbs? vid of things that move on their own? you can't deny that those things happen..just like lights in the sky..my daughter visiting from school saw this outside my house..she looked like she saw a ghost and was visibly shaken..i asked her to draw it:


----------



## karousing (Aug 25, 2013)

*I don't think we are making stars yet! That would take a lot of hydrogen. *


it takes a shit load of lasers, and a couple molecules......


----------



## karousing (Aug 25, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> If 'something' can be measured, how come it hasn't been measured yet? lol There's literally a standing $1,000,000 prize for ANYONE who can prove anything supernatural. It has never been claimed.
> 
> Lots of stories, lots of hearsay, no proof, nothing demonstrable, certainly nothing conclusive proving the existence of souls, spirits, ghosts, specters, phantoms, ghouls, or goblins.


is telepathic communication considered supernatural? what about sourcery?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 25, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> well what about EVP's? spirit box? photos of misty stuff, orbs? vid of things that move on their own? you can't deny that those things happen


yes, yes you can deny the interpretation that any of the above are real phenomenon





> ..just like lights in the sky..my daughter visiting from school saw this outside my house..she looked like she saw a ghost and was visibly shaken..i asked her to draw it:
> 
> View attachment 2791375


as a parent it makes me sad that instead of being an adult around your child you use her childlike view of the world to back up your own childlike view


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 25, 2013)

karousing said:


> is telepathic communication considered supernatural? what about sourcery?


If you were able to reliably send telepathic msgs that would win you a million dollars. The same applies if you could turn someone into frog


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 25, 2013)

karousing said:


> is telepathic communication considered supernatural? what about sourcery?


Supernatural includes anything that doesn't have a natural explanation. Telepathy included. 

Sorcery? You mean magic? lol 

I play a Wizard in Diablo 3, does that count?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 25, 2013)

ginjawarrior said:


> yes, yes you can deny the interpretation that any of the above are real phenomenon
> 
> 
> 
> as a parent it makes me sad that instead of being an adult around your child you use her childlike view of the world to back up your own childlike view


1. i wasn't talking to you 2. my daughter is in grad school at USF, hardly a child..as her mom rather than have a dismissive attitude, i'd rather investigate and talk about it rationally..and try to understand what she just saw..


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 25, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> 1. i wasn't talking to you


Oh dear have you not been told the difference between private mail and a public forum?


> 2. my daughter is in grad school at USF, hardly a child..


Yeah sounds like you fucked up the chance to be the adult now


> as her mom rather than have a dismissive attitude, i'd rather investigate and talk about it rationally..and try to understand what she just saw..


LOL rationally? Your nearly grown daughter is still looking at lights in the sky and thinking "I just saw aliens" and your rational idea was to post it here as "proof"


----------



## karousing (Aug 25, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Supernatural includes anything that doesn't have a natural explanation. Telepathy included.
> 
> Sorcery? You mean magic? lol
> 
> I play a Wizard in Diablo 3, does that count?


no, i mean the sourcing of thoughts and events.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 25, 2013)

karousing said:


> no, i mean the sourcing of thoughts and events.


What do you mean by that?


----------



## karousing (Aug 25, 2013)

what is your favourite movie from the last couple years?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 25, 2013)

karousing said:


> what is your favourite movie from the last couple years?


What does my favourite film goto do with your defining sorcery as " *

sourcing of thoughts and events.




​




*


----------



## karousing (Aug 25, 2013)

hmmmmm.....


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 25, 2013)

karousing said:


> hmmmmm.....


Hmmmm??????


----------



## karousing (Aug 25, 2013)

what is the source.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 25, 2013)

karousing said:


> what is the source.


Source of what?


----------



## karousing (Aug 25, 2013)

are you dense?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 25, 2013)

karousing said:


> are you dense?


Not that I was aware of

I do have trouble with vague questions given as answers tho 

Could you explain what you were saying using statements instead of questions?


----------



## karousing (Aug 25, 2013)

where do ideas come from? where do thoughts come from?

EDIT: clearly you aren't aware of a great many things. what is your favourite movie from the laast couple years?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 25, 2013)

ginjawarrior said:


> Oh dear have you not been told the difference between private mail and a public forum?
> 
> Yeah sounds like you fucked up the chance to be the adult now
> 
> LOL rationally? Your nearly grown daughter is still looking at lights in the sky and thinking "I just saw aliens" and your rational idea was to post it here as "proof"


dude, go troll someone else..i'm not in the mood..


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 25, 2013)

karousing said:


> where do ideas come from? where do thoughts come from?
> 
> EDIT: clearly you aren't aware of a great many things. what is your favourite movie from the laast couple years?


Just because we don't know the answers with absolute certainty doesn't mean every possible answer has equal merit. This is where 'new age' people take the unknown. They seem to adopt an attitude of, "You don't know for _certain_, so it could just as easily be _______.", and this argument is just logically devoid of any merit. For example, we don't know _exactly _how consciousness manifests itself, but we can pretty much rule out magical unicorns being the cause of consciousness. 

There's a reason that experts in the field of science that study the brain (neuroscience) virtually hold a consensus about the origins of thought (it's local, and a byproduct of the physical), and it's only when you start asking laymen and other non-experts 'where thought comes from' that answers really start to deviate from the answers of experts.

Also, the experts aren't right _because _'they're experts', the experts are right because _they actually do repeatable testing to demonstrate that their ideas are accurate. _You should never believe someone just because they have a degree, or a phD, or any other accreditation, you should believe someone because they have demonstrable evidence to support their claims.


----------



## karousing (Aug 25, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Just because we don't know the answers with absolute certainty doesn't mean every possible answer has equal merit. This is where 'new age' people take the unknown. They seem to adopt an attitude of, "You don't know for _certain_, so it could just as easily be _______.", and this argument is just logically devoid of any merit. For example, we don't know _exactly _how consciousness manifests itself, but we can pretty much rule out magical unicorns being the cause of consciousness.
> 
> We might not know exactly how thoughts 'come to be' in the sense that there are some phenomenon we cannot presently identify, but this certainly doesn't mean all ideas about the origin of thoughts hold _equal _merit. There's a reason that experts in the field of science that study the brain (neuroscience) virtually hold a consensus about the origins of thought (it's local, and a byproduct of the physical), and it's only when you start asking laymen and other non-experts 'where thought comes from' that answers really start to deviate from the answers of experts.
> 
> Also, the experts aren't right _because _'they're experts', the experts are right because _they actually do repeatable testing to demonstrate that their ideas are accurate. _You should never believe someone just because they have a degree, or a phD, or any other accreditation, you should believe someone because they have demonstrable evidence to support their claims.


please tell me your favourite movie of the last 3 years.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 25, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Just because we don't know the answers with absolute certainty doesn't mean every possible answer has equal merit. This is where 'new age' people take the unknown. They seem to adopt an attitude of, "You don't know for _certain_, so it could just as easily be _______.", and this argument is just logically devoid of any merit. For example, we don't know _exactly _how consciousness manifests itself, but we can pretty much rule out magical unicorns being the cause of consciousness.
> 
> We might not know exactly how thoughts 'come to be' in the sense that there are some phenomenon we cannot presently identify, but this certainly doesn't mean all ideas about the origin of thoughts hold _equal _merit. There's a reason that experts in the field of science that study the brain (neuroscience) virtually hold a consensus about the origins of thought (it's local, and a byproduct of the physical), and it's only when you start asking laymen and other non-experts 'where thought comes from' that answers really start to deviate from the answers of experts.
> 
> Also, the experts aren't right _because _'they're experts', the experts are right because _they actually do repeatable testing to demonstrate that their ideas are accurate. _You should never believe someone just because they have a degree, or a phD, or any other accreditation, you should believe someone because they have demonstrable evidence to support their claims.


Yes, and I'd like to know your favorite color, favorite band, your star sign and your turn ons and turn offs. We'll get to the bottom of this yet...


----------



## karousing (Aug 25, 2013)

okay maybe its just me in this circuit while you pussies hide....

edit: favourite colour is either green or blue, favourite band atm is dub fx, lorde, or my own ramblings, capricorn, turn ons, black n brown women, truth, honesty, adventure. turn offs, wanna be benders. and its not about getting to the bottom its realising whats already here...... 

now please answer these. what is your favourite movie of the last 3 years, what is a self exciting circuit, what do you believe is the source of your thoughts, ideas, motivations, what do you know past what you have seen with your own eyes and done with your own mind?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2013)

OK I'll play
My favorite movie of the last few years was "Planes". Go back a bit further and it's "Wall-E". One of my all-time faves. Your ball
<add> Unfamiliar with the "self-exciting circuit" ... didn't take enough EE.
The source of my thoughts is a toughie. Currently the reality of consciousness itself is under some scrutiny. 
As for things I know and have seen ... nothing I can guarantee to be true or True. i am an avowed subjectivist, and I believe in the capacity for comprehensive delusion of self, assuming "self" is even a useful concept.


----------



## karousing (Aug 26, 2013)

a self exciting circuit is


----------



## woodsusa (Aug 26, 2013)

A friend of mine got anally probed by an alien in PA, or so he thought. Turns out it was Sandusky getting kinky in a diving suit.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 26, 2013)

karousing said:


> please tell me your favourite movie of the last 3 years.


Favorite movie, eh? 

Django Unchained was pretty good... So, was the newest Bond movie....

Had to do some reading on "Self Exciting Circuits"

I bet you're talking about this;

The Future of Reality Theory According to John Wheeler: In 1979, the celebrated physicist John Wheeler, having coined the phrase &#8220;black hole&#8221;, put it to good philosophical use in the title of an exploratory paper, Beyond the Black Hole, in which he describes the universe as a self-excited circuit. The paper includes an illustration in which one side of an uppercase U, ostensibly standing for Universe, is endowed with a large and rather intelligent-looking eye intently regarding the other side, which it ostensibly acquires through observation as sensory information. By dint of placement, the eye stands for the sensory or cognitive aspect of reality, perhaps even a human spectator within the universe, while the eye&#8217;s perceptual target represents the informational aspect of reality. By virtue of these complementary aspects, it seems that the universe can in some sense, but not necessarily that of common usage, be described as &#8220;conscious&#8221; and &#8220;introspective&#8221;&#8230;perhaps even &#8220;infocognitive&#8221;

*HERE *is a link to an article by Christopher Michael Langan, describing this 'infocognitive' universe. I don't buy it. 

....and no one is hiding, just trying to avoid wasting their time.... that's all. 

Ideas come from our mental processes that happen inside our brains. We can see the activity in our brains light up when performing different mental tasks, pretty fucking straight forward...


----------



## karousing (Aug 26, 2013)

so you are 100% aware 100% of the time?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 26, 2013)

karousing said:


> where do ideas come from? where do thoughts come from?


they arise from the chemical processes within the brain


> EDIT: clearly you aren't aware of a great many things.


LOL cute.. you'd be amazed of the things I am aware of

However your vague questioning could point to many different things


> what is your favourite movie from the laast couple years?


I'd have to go with the feel good family movie Martyrs


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 26, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Yes, and I'd like to know your favorite color, favorite band, your star sign and your turn ons and turn offs. We'll get to the bottom of this yet...


Names of family relatives and if any of them have passed recently too

I'm hearing a "j" drifting out of the ether


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 26, 2013)

karousing said:


> a self exciting circuit is View attachment 2792394


Your not one of the "I'm the universe observing itself" bunch are you?

One of the most useless philosophies IMO


karousing said:


> so you are 100% aware 100% of the time?


No of course not. Even within our field of vision while conscious we can only be fully aware of a small portion whole our brain fills in the gaps around it


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 26, 2013)

karousing said:


> so you are 100% aware 100% of the time?


Did I say that? We have a subconscious that does all kinds of mental processing that we're not aware of. 

What does not being aware 100% of the time have to do with making insanely large leaps of faith to unproven premises?


----------



## karousing (Aug 26, 2013)

if you have no clue what is going on in your own mind... why should you be allowed to have an opinion on things you dont know, understand or comprehend....?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 26, 2013)

Aliens probably took one look at the human race and booked ass like lightspeed away from us imo.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Aug 26, 2013)

karousing said:


> is telepathic communication considered supernatural? what about sourcery?


Telepathy will soon be deemed natural I think. Its something thats happening all the time, everywhere, and we dont even know it. Our thoughts are not confined to our head, they are constantly leaving and we are constantly picking up slivers of other thoughts as well. Atm science is unable to measure these mysterious energies but I think we'll live to see the day where a lot of these irrational "ideas" get turned into objective knowledge and no longer exclusively available to those with personal experiences.


----------



## PetFlora (Aug 26, 2013)

Some of you may be blown way by this, others need 'proof'

Jay Weidner - Archons and Rennes-le-Chateau

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPr25wZWPSQ


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 26, 2013)

karousing said:


> if you have no clue what is going on in your own mind... why should you be allowed to have an opinion on things you dont know, understand or comprehend....?


Are you 100% aware, 100% of the time?


----------



## guy incognito (Aug 26, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Telepathy will soon be deemed natural I think. Its something thats happening all the time, everywhere, and we dont even know it. Our thoughts are not confined to our head, they are constantly leaving and we are constantly picking up slivers of other thoughts as well. Atm science is unable to measure these mysterious energies but I think we'll live to see the day where a lot of these irrational "ideas" get turned into objective knowledge and no longer exclusively available to those with personal experiences.


You claim that it happens all the time everywhere, yet there is not a single real case on record anywhere. Not a single demonstrated case ever, anywhere, by anybody. You cannot provide a single case. No one can demonstrate this ability either. 100% of the attempts have failed. Every single case, without a single exception, has not worked.


----------



## burgertime2010 (Aug 26, 2013)

In a universe that is infinite the potential for extra-terrestrial life existing is not a probability it is a mathematical certainty. The universe is filled with life, the odds that we are alone are incalculable. If you want a polaroid to prove this you might just mull it over....the whole infinity thing and what that entails.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 26, 2013)

if the universe is ever expanding..what does it expand into?


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Aug 26, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> You claim that it happens all the time everywhere, yet there is not a single real case on record anywhere. Not a single demonstrated case ever, anywhere, by anybody. You cannot provide a single case. No one can demonstrate this ability either. 100% of the attempts have failed. Every single case, without a single exception, has not worked.


It does happen all the time and everywhere, but it is very sporadic and inconsistent because we are completely oblivious about this subconscious ability we have and it gets shrugged off as coincidence most of the time. And yes, a lot of scam artists and goofballs looking for a buck have tried and failed when trying to demonstrate this ability. Im very grateful to know some honest goofballs who have a tiny bit of control over these mysterious spiritual capabilities . Like I said, I hope this knowledge spreads beyond personal experiences like mine and others. I hope one day my friends quit looking down upon scientists as blind wonderers of reality and take part in some studies to help make this knowledge known. I dont think they'll be able to be the first to step forward to lead the revolution of knowledge, that'd be a bit too much for them lol.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 26, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> It does happen all the time and everywhere, but it is very sporadic and inconsistent because we are completely oblivious about this subconscious ability we have and it gets shrugged off as coincidence most of the time.


Just because you repeat something many times does not make it true. What you're describing NEVER happens to me or anyone I've ever spoke to about it, so it's erroneous to say it happens all the time and everywhere. You cannot cite one case (save for your supposed personal experience)...


> And yes, a lot of scam artists and goofballs looking for a buck have tried and failed when trying to demonstrate this ability. Im very grateful to know some honest goofballs who have a tiny bit of control over these mysterious spiritual capabilities .


So you say, I haven't seen anyone here believe you...



> Like I said, I hope this knowledge spreads beyond personal experiences like mine and others. I hope one day my friends quit looking down upon scientists as blind wonderers of reality and take part in some studies to help make this knowledge known. I dont think they'll be able to be the first to step forward to lead the revolution of knowledge, that'd be a bit too much for them lol.


Yes, one case proven would be a good place to start. Sure beats zero...


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Aug 26, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Just because you repeat something many times does not make it true. What you're describing NEVER happens to me or anyone I've ever spoke to about it, so it's erroneous to say it happens all the time and everywhere. You cannot cite one case (save for your supposed personal experience)...
> 
> 
> So you say, I haven't seen anyone here believe you...
> ...


You've never thought about something and then a friend randomly brings up what you're thinking about or vise versa? Happens to me quite often, though I think I send more than I receive and only with people I have a personal connection with like my co-worker, a few of my best friends, my dad, and so on. Things like these arent even noticed most of the time and are labelled coincidence when they are noticed. The only reason I dont label them as coincidences is because of my experiences and how everything seems to make sense because of my experiences.

I know me talking about my experiences gives you a bitter taste in your mouth lol but Im not gunna stop. I've had a couple people on these boards believe me but none you'd consider credible. I know intelligent people enjoy what I have to say, thats been showcased more than a few times, the last being the like I got on a comment one page ago. I dont know if those people believe or disbelieve, but I do know they find my words interesting and they use them to play around with their ideas and possibilities. I think theres more intelligent on lookers on this site that like my posts, not just the ones that have shown their appreciation.


----------



## karousing (Aug 26, 2013)

ginjawarrior said:


> Are you 100% aware, 100% of the time?


eh, more often then not. prism or a prison ya?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 26, 2013)

karousing said:


> eh, more often then not. prism or a prison ya?


Bullshit.....


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 26, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> You've never thought about something and then a friend randomly brings up what you're thinking about or vise versa? Happens to me quite often, though I think I send more than I receive and only with people I have a personal connection with like my co-worker, a few of my best friends, my dad, and so on. Things like these arent even noticed most of the time and are labelled coincidence when they are noticed. The only reason I dont label them as coincidences is because of my experiences and how everything seems to make sense because of my experiences.


Sure, I've experienced that coincidence. I have just trained my mind not to be as susceptible as your own to confirmation bias. You may also be easier to read than I am. Out of all the things I think of when I'm with friends, they may guess what I'm thinking one out of a thousand times. I remember the hits, but I also remember all the misses, and it is the misses that most people seem to forget. If there were anything telepathic going on, it would happen more often than not...


> I know me talking about my experiences gives you a bitter taste in your mouth lol but Im not gunna stop.


Your story was entertaining the first ten times or so, but it's hard for anyone to effectively ride one story for years. Now it's just like Neveah's shit, so many dead horses...



> I've had a couple people on these boards believe me but none you'd consider credible. I know intelligent people enjoy what I have to say, thats been showcased more than a few times, the last being the like I got on a comment one page ago. I dont know if those people believe or disbelieve, but I do know they find my words interesting and they use them to play around with their ideas and possibilities. I think theres more intelligent on lookers on this site that like my posts, not just the ones that have shown their appreciation.


I've even liked some of your posts, the more lucid ones. Your skeptical wit can be great, but you've only demonstrated that you can direct it outward, never toward yourself...


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 26, 2013)

http://www.randi.org/site/index.php/swift-blog/1646-understanding-coincidence.html


In a universe of random possibilities, coincidence is expected. If we were to observe a universe where no coincidence ever took place we would have decent reason to believe something is controlling it all. 


"But mathematical illiteracy plays a role in perpetuating not just equation ignorance, but pseudoscience. Not understanding just how much of your life is governed by randomness generates many a fallacious belief about the way that the world works. It should be clearly understood that _randomness creates coincidence_. That is to say, if there were no coincidences in life, we could speculate that some outside force is controlling the events in our lives. However, with true randomness comes the expectation that coincidences will happen: there will be cancer clusters, your friend will call you just when you were thinking about them, and last night&#8217;s dream will have somehow &#8220;predicted&#8221; the events of the following day."


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 27, 2013)

http://nautil.us/issue/4/the-unlikely/chasing-coincidences

"Probabilities are defined as relative measures in something called the &#8220;sample space,&#8221; which is the set of all possible outcomes of an experiment&#8212;such as drawing a card out of a well-shuffled deck, rolling a fair die, or spinning a roulette wheel. We generally assume that every elementary outcome of the experiment (any given card or any of the possible numbers, in the case of dice or roulette) has an equal likelihood, although the theory can handle sample spaces with varying likelihoods as well. If we can define a sample space in a real-world situation that may not involve a game of chance, then we can measure probabilities through this sample space.

In its essence, the idea of coincidences could be explained (somewhat simplistically) using a deck of cards. Drawing the ace of spades out of a well-shuffled deck of 52 cards is a relatively rare event: Its probability is only 1 in 52. We compute it using the mathematical rule that divides the size of the event, one card (if we&#8217;re talking about drawing _any _ace, this would be a size of four), by the size of the sample space for drawing a card out of a deck, which is 52, the total number of cards.
But if every day of your life you draw a card out of a deck, you can be sure to see the ace of spades sometimes. In fact, you expect this to happen roughly once in 52 draws. It is the fact that cards can be drawn repeatedly out of a deck (with reshuffling after every draw) that makes rare events show up."


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 27, 2013)

http://what-if.xkcd.com/55/

If you call a random phone number and say &#8220;God bless you&#8221;, what are the chances that the person who answers just sneezed?


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 27, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> http://what-if.xkcd.com/55/
> 
> If you call a random phone number and say &#8220;God bless you&#8221;, what are the chances that the person who answers just sneezed?


LOL! ACHOO!!! 'I know what you did...'


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Aug 28, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> http://what-if.xkcd.com/55/
> 
> If you call a random phone number and say &#8220;God bless you&#8221;, what are the chances that the person who answers just sneezed?


I seriously sneezed right before i read that... weeiiiirrd.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 30, 2013)

Annunaki - dont watch this film

[youtube]5ReHCCCdWgU[/youtube]

EDIT- I'm not saying its all true but its interesting for sure!

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 30, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Annunaki - *dont watch this film*


No problem...




> EDIT- I'm not saying its all true but its interesting for sure!


Who cares about truth? Interesting is much more important, right?


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Sep 2, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Sure, I've experienced that coincidence. I have just trained my mind not to be as susceptible as your own to confirmation bias. You may also be easier to read than I am. Out of all the things I think of when I'm with friends, they may guess what I'm thinking one out of a thousand times. I remember the hits, but I also remember all the misses, and it is the misses that most people seem to forget. If there were anything telepathic going on, it would happen more often than not...
> 
> 
> Your story was entertaining the first ten times or so, but it's hard for anyone to effectively ride one story for years. Now it's just like Neveah's shit, so many dead horses...
> ...


It would happen more often than not? We obviously have no control over this ability and have few ideas on how it works and how to control it. If it happened more often than not then that would mean we would have some sort of control and understanding of it and it would no longer be labelled as 'supernatural'. Something that cant be controlled beyond the subconscious and have little to no idea on how it functions sounds like something that would be very random and sporadic, no? Im guessing theres many variables when it comes to a thought traveling through this mysterious world and, under the right conditions, being put into someone elses train of thought. "*I think* it would happen more often than not..." would of been a more accurate response for you to use. I do understand your skepticism though. I get a handful of hits everyday at work and when chillin with friends but I also get countless misses. I can go into deeper detail on why I think this happens but thats all just speculation. 

I dont even think I've told my story ten times, though I've probably vaguely mentioned it more than that, yeah. People still like reading about it though, not the skeptics of course lol. I like making people think, and they do, more than you think they do, even with the opposition on this forum. 

I'm skeptical about skepticism lol Is skepticism exempt from skepticism? Anyways, what I was getting at there is that theres a good amount of people (both fanatics and intellectuals) that like the content I put out, and the intellectuals dont just like my more skeptical posts. Yes, intelligent people can believe very, and many, irrational things, and it happens more than you know lol.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 2, 2013)

Lets go over the facts!

You all should know by now that these are facts!

Its a fact that I'm claiming to be Christ!

Its a fact that I'm claiming to have fulfilled some Bible stories!

Its a fact that I'm claiming to have predictions of the future that I call "prophecies"!

Its a fact that I'm claiming to have seen 5 signs in the clouds!

Its a fact that I'm claiming to have seen about 8 UFOs!

Its a fact that I'm claiming to have seen an alien!

Its a fact that I'm claiming these things!

What if they all are true? 

~PEACE~


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 2, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Lets go over the facts!
> 
> You all should know by now that these are facts!
> 
> ...


Why should anyone give a fuck what you are claiming to be fact if you fail to provide evidence for said claims?

Furthermore, if you claim something like "nobody should care, I'm just stating it", why the fuck are you stating it if nobody cares, or should care?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 2, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Why should anyone give a fuck what you are claiming to be fact if you fail to provide evidence for said claims?
> 
> Furthermore, if you claim something like "nobody should care, I'm just stating it", why the fuck are you stating it if nobody cares, or should care?


I wish I had ample evidence for everything that I'm claiming but I don't. 

All I can do is tell My true story as best as I can.

I think My claims are important because it might just be some revelation to the scientists and that's why people should care. The problem is that I don't have enough proof for the skeptics and I cant do anything about it but its a story about actual events that I think most of them are facts.

I'm sorry if I offended you Padawanbater.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 2, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I wish I had ample evidence for everything that I'm claiming but I don't.
> 
> All I can do is tell My true story as best as I can.
> 
> ...


Your posts are gong to offend many intelligent, responsible people. That's because they are stupid and desperate, irresponsible and lazy...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 4, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Your posts are gong to offend many intelligent, responsible people. That's because they are stupid and desperate, irresponsible and lazy...


I'm not trying to offend anyone. 

Do you see any posts that I made that are intentionally offensive? Do I call people names or undermine them? Do I intentionally hurt or offend anyone on purpose? I don't think so. I'm a very humble person and I don't try to be anything but honest and in My way, objective. 

But I apologize if I have offended anyone because of My true stories that I have. I don't know how to be anything but Myself and that's all I'm ever going to be, Myself. 

You all should know by now that I'm in no way mean or aggressive or abusive towards any poster. I don't really know how to be mean. 

EDIT- I just know how to be kind and honest!

Have I ever said anything mean to any of you guys here on RIU? Seriously.

EDIT- What do I say that would offend anyone, Tyler? but anyone can answer this question.

I talk about a lot of crazy shit but I believe it either happened or can happen and it would be a good thing. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 4, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I'm not trying to offend anyone.
> 
> Do you see any posts that I made that are intentionally offensive? Do I call people names or undermine them? Do I intentionally hurt or offend anyone on purpose? I don't think so. I'm a very humble person and I don't try to be anything but honest and in My way, objective.
> 
> ...


If _your_ 'objective', is different than everyone else's, it's subjective.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 4, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I'm not trying to offend anyone.
> 
> Do you see any posts that I made that are intentionally offensive? Do I call people names or undermine them? Do I intentionally hurt or offend anyone on purpose? I don't think so. I'm a very humble person and I don't try to be anything but honest and in My way, objective.


You are not trying to be objective, I've never seen that in you. You have an obvious desperate need to feel special and/or important, but you seem to lack the skills, knowledge and intelligence to accomplish anything meaningful. It also seems to me that you are lazy, you don't study and seem to do anything to avoid learning the facts regarding objective reality. When I first started seeing your posts under your current avatar, it almost seemed that your semi-intelligent questions were sincere and that you may actually be seeking the truth. Since that time I've witnessed you devolve from that to ignoring (and often not even understanding) the logic and facts in responders' posts, continue to spout the same mistakes after being corrected (with you acknowledging the correction) multiple times, and bottoming out with cartoonish responses that have absolutely nothing to do with what was said to you. You have shown that you will do anything to shut out objective reality so you can delude yourself that incessantly posting mindless drivel somehow makes you special or important. Seek greater help and stronger meds...



> But I apologize if I have offended anyone because of My true stories that I have. I don't know how to be anything but Myself and that's all I'm ever going to be, Myself.


They are only true in you misfiring brain. You can still be yourself while seeking to improve your thinking process and your life, but you seem unwilling to do so...



> You all should know by now that I'm in no way mean or aggressive or abusive towards any poster. I don't really know how to be mean.
> 
> EDIT- I just know how to be kind and honest!
> 
> Have I ever said anything mean to any of you guys here on RIU? Seriously.


Yep. You called me an asshole complete with a picture of one. Of course, I was being an asshole so that probably doesn't count...



> EDIT- What do I say that would offend anyone, Tyler? but anyone can answer this question.


You know the thing that is truly offensive is to admit that you have a christ complex, are mentally ill and ignorant of a lot of basic knowledge, and then have the audacity to say _we_ should learn from _you_, call yourself a king, and command others to bow down. How is any of that humble or kind or true? Can you see how that may be considered offensive? Fucking moron...



> I talk about a lot of crazy shit but I believe it either happened or can happen and it would be a good thing.


That's the problem, you are wrong and unwilling to learn why. I actually find myself liking this subforum less with you here: you seem to suck the life out of it with your mindless, stagnant monotony, and your crappy threads seem to dominate the board. Some of my favorite intellectuals here rarely post anymore, I think they grew tired of playing Kick the Retard with you long ago. I may soon join them...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 4, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Some of my favorite intellectuals here rarely post anymore, I think they grew tired of playing Kick the Retard with you long ago. I may soon join them...


I agree with your whole post

To touch on this, personally it's not just the S,S & P section, imo, this site has gone from something fun, interesting and informative to something that leaves me shaking my head in disbelief each time I login. People with no interest other than shaming other members, people with a huge superiority complex, people who are hypersensitive and take things out of context.. People who are not interested in being positive or helping anyone out. This place has gone to shit because of the shitty members who post, and the quality members are simply sick of it, me included, it's driven people away for the past 2 years, and in the last year it's gotten much worse. I just don't have much interest to login anymore and read all the stupid shit assholes post, there's rarely anything worth reading at all. 

I've spent the last 6 months posting, but rarely commenting, just to avoid this bullshit. To be clear, it's not just brand new members either, who could just be trolling, this problem exists with veteran members with thousands of posts under their belt, it seems like since all the assholes are out, they've put their front they've had up away, and reverted back to their real selves. I could name a handful of people this could apply to. 

So with that, you basically get what we have in America already, all the idiots who can scream the loudest in one room driving the quiet, reasonable people away. It's a shame, too, because this used to be a great place to talk to cool people..

You find something better send me a PM TD, I'll do the same with you. I certainly feel the same way you do, and have for a long time now, and I miss some of the cool interactions some of the main members in this section used to have, but I understand their reasons and don't hold it against anyone. Glad to have learned from a lot of those guys while they were around.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 4, 2013)

Yeah, Pad. I'll let you know if I stumble across another forum. I am still not quite ready to let this one go: maybe all the stupidity will implode in on itself, maybe they'll get bored eventually, or maybe, just maybe, they'll all happen to get on the same doomed flight and chance will take care of the problem for us


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 7, 2013)

Mr. Hawking, would like to comment.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 7, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> You are not trying to be objective, I've never seen that in you. You have an obvious desperate need to feel special and/or important, but you seem to lack the skills, knowledge and intelligence to accomplish anything meaningful. It also seems to me that you are lazy, you don't study and seem to do anything to avoid learning the facts regarding objective reality. When I first started seeing your posts under your current avatar, it almost seemed that your semi-intelligent questions were sincere and that you may actually be seeking the truth. Since that time I've witnessed you devolve from that to ignoring (and often not even understanding) the logic and facts in responders' posts, continue to spout the same mistakes after being corrected (with you acknowledging the correction) multiple times, and bottoming out with cartoonish responses that have absolutely nothing to do with what was said to you. You have shown that you will do anything to shut out objective reality so you can delude yourself that incessantly posting mindless drivel somehow makes you special or important. Seek greater help and stronger meds...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get it, you hate Me and you think I'm retarded. 

I'm sorry bro that you don't like Me but you can always block Me if its that bad. 

It seems like we are on different levels. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 8, 2013)

If you guys want to discuss aliens you'll have to start a new thread and try not to let it derail. Threads that devolve into personal bickering will be closed.


----------

